# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Հարցեր հոգեբանին

## Artgeo

Այս թեման բացում եմ, քանի որ համարում եմ, որ մեր հասարակության անդամներին, ցավոք, հարկավոր է հոգեբանի խորհուրդատվությունը: Այստեղ նաև կարող եք ստանալ ձեր հարցերի պատասխանները:  :Smile:  Կարող եք գրել ձեր խնդիրների մասին, գաղտնիությունը երաշխավորված է:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Շատ լավ միտք է, բայց թեման ավելի հարմար կլինի  "Հոգեբանություն ու Փիլիսոփայություն "  բաժնում  :Wink:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Այս թեման բացում եմ, քանի որ համարում եմ, որ մեր հասարակության անդամներին, ցավոք, հարկավոր է հոգեբանի խորհուրդատվությունը: Այստեղ նաև կարող եք ստանալ ձեր հարցերի պատասխանները:  Կարող եք գրել ձեր խնդիրների մասին, գաղտնիությունը երաշխավորված է:


Մի վայրկյան.... ո՞վ է երաշխավորում գաղտնիությունը... 
Շատ լավ թեմա է... բայց.... այնքան մարդ է մտնում ֆորում... որ երևի շատ-շատերը, ես էլ, չեն գրի իրենց խնդիների մասին.....

----------


## Բելկա

Ունեմ  մի ցանոթ,  որը  ամբողջ օրը ստում է,իսկ երբ էլ  ճիշտ է ասում  արդեն չենք հավատում :Ստում է  առանց մտածելու ,որ ուրիշներին ցավ է պատճառում :Ինչպես վարվել:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ունեմ  մի ցանոթ,  որը  ամբողջ օրը ստում է,իսկ երբ էլ  ճիշտ է ասում  արդեն չենք հավատում :Ստում է  առանց մտածելու ,որ ուրիշներին ցավ է պատճառում :Ինչպես վարվել:


Վաղո՞ւց է ստում, ի՞նչ տարիքի է, ի՞նչ բնույթի սուտ է ( անձնականին վերաբերող, հնարածին իրադարձություններ կամ իրական իրադարձությունների աղավաղում, բամբասանք-սուտ... մի քիչ մանրամասնեք )  :Smile:

----------


## Bonita

1000 ներողություն ` ֆորումի հոգեբանը ով է ? ... :Think:

----------


## John

> 1000 ներողություն ` ֆորումի հոգեբանը ով է ? ...


Բյուրակնը հաստատ՝ մյուսներին (եթե կան) չգիտեմ…

----------


## Մելիք

> Բյուրակնը հաստատ՝ մյուսներին (եթե կան) չգիտեմ…


Որ Բյուրակնը ֆորումի հոգեբանը լինի, սաղ ֆորումը համերաշխաբար ինքնասպանության փորձ կանի. ընդ որում ՝հաջող :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրակնը հաստատ՝ մյուսներին (եթե կան) չգիտեմ…


Ե՞ս… Կյանքներիցդ ձե՞ռք եք քաշել  :LOL:  Ես ո՞ր օրվա հոգեբանն եմ:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013), GriFFin (06.06.2014)

----------


## John

> Ե՞ս… Կյանքներիցդ ձե՞ռք եք քաշել  Ես ո՞ր օրվա հոգեբանն եմ:


Իմ իմանալով դու մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան ես… եթե սխալվում եմ, կներես…

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Լիովին համաձայն եմ  հիանալի ու դիպուկ արտահայտություն է…
Երբ որ նշան են բռնել թիկունքիդ, քո զգաստությունն էլ իմաստ չունի...

----------


## Anush

Es    mi   hat   harc   em   uzum   tal.Es   mi   @nkeruhi   unem    vor@    mi   tgai   het    xosuma,irar   sirum   en    bayc    agjka    hayr@    tuyl    chi    talis    handipen.Inch    xorhurd    ktayik,sharunakel    te    lsel   hor@.

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման :*

----------


## Բելկա

> Վաղո՞ւց է ստում, ի՞նչ տարիքի է, ի՞նչ բնույթի սուտ է ( անձնականին վերաբերող, հնարածին իրադարձություններ կամ իրական իրադարձությունների աղավաղում, բամբասանք-սուտ... մի քիչ մանրամասնեք )


.
Մեկ տարի է ինչ շարունակվում է ,տարիքը 16 տ.,ստում է որպեսզի աչքի ընկնի,բայց մնացած բոլորը տուժվում են

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> .
> Մեկ տարի է ինչ շարունակվում է ,տարիքը 16 տ.,ստում է որպեսզի աչքի ընկնի,բայց մնացած բոլորը տուժվում են


ՈՒրեմն 16 տարեկան է՝ դեռահաս: Դժվար, անցումային տարքի է, որում տեղի է ունենում անհատականության զգացողության ձևավորում, նախկին հետաքրքրությունների մահացում,  սեռական հասունացում / մղում, ինչն էլ պայմանավորում է այս շրջանի բացասական ախտանիշնները ( տագնապայնություն, ագրեսիվություն, լարվածություն, անիմաստ բունտ, նեգատիվիզմ...): Ի հայտ են գալիս նաև մտերմիկ հարաբերությունների ձգտում, սիրո զգացմունքների արթնացում.... Այս տարիքում մի շարք դերեր փոփոխության են ենթարկվում, դեռահասը ստիպված է լինում յուրացնել մի շարք նոր դերեր, ինչը այս տարիքում ի հայտ եկող կտրուկ փոփոխությունների, զարգացման ընդհատուն բնույթի հետևանքով դժվարանում է: Դեռահասը դերային շփոթի մեջ է հայտնվում, անորոշություն է տիրում նրա սոցիալական ստատուսի մեջ, հին ու նոր դերերի մեջ բախում է առաջանում: Գուցե նրա ստելը պայմանավորված է դրա հետ, բացի այդ, դու ինքդ նշացիր ( հավանաբար նկատել ես), որ ստում է նաև ուշադրություն գրավելու համար , դա բնական է, քանի որ այդ տարիքում մեծանում է սեփական անձի նկատմամբ առանձնահատուկ ուշադրության պահանջը (ամենայն ճշգրտութայմբ չեմ կարող ասել, քանի որ պակասում է անձնական շփումը և դու շատ թռուցիկ ես բնութագրում նրա վարքը, կարող եմ միայն ենթադրել) :  Այս տարիքի հիմնական պրոբլեմը այն է, որ անձը ոչ երեխա է, ոչ մեծ, անորոշ վիճակում է, ինչն էլ ներքին հակասությունների , ոչ ադեկվատ վարքի, անինքնավստահության, մի ծայրահեղությունից մյուսի մեջ հայտնվելու պաճառ է հանդիսանում: Ինչու եմ մի քիչ մանրամասը գրում այս մասին ( չեմ անհատականացնում, այլ դեռահասներին բնորոշ ընդհանուր վարքն եմ նկարագրում), որպեսզի հասկանաս թե ինչ հոգեկան ապրումներ են տեղի ունենում նրա մոտ : Խորհուրդ կտամ մաքսիմալ ուշադրություն ցուցաբերել նրա նկատմամբ, որպեսզի իրեն արհամարված չզգա , ու հնարավորինս զգույշ վերաբերվել, քանի որ այդ տարքիում դեռահասները շատ խոցելի են լինում: Եվ իհարկե ընկերաբար / մտերմաբար բացատրել ստելու բացաական հետևանքները , սովորության վերածվելը ու անտեղիությունը

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Anush հարցդ հոգեբանական վերլուծություն չի պահանջում : Սիրային բնույթի հարցերով ավելի լավ է " Սեր, Զգացմունքներ, Ռոմանտիկա " բաժնում գրես  :Wink:

----------


## Angelina

> Այս թեման բացում եմ, քանի որ համարում եմ, որ մեր հասարակության անդամներին, ցավոք, հարկավոր է հոգեբանի խորհուրդատվությունը: Այստեղ նաև կարող եք ստանալ ձեր հարցերի պատասխանները:  Կարող եք գրել ձեր խնդիրների մասին, գաղտնիությունը երաշխավորված է:


Կարելի է մի հարց էլ ես տամ՞

----------


## Artgeo

> Կարելի է մի հարց էլ ես տամ՞


Իհարկե կարելի է, ամբողջ Ակումբը ու մեր հարգարժան հոգեբաները ուշադիր լսում են ու կաշխատեն օգնել  :Smile:

----------


## Angelina

Ինչո՞ւ երբ մի անծանոթ միջավայր ես ընկնում, առանց քեզ ճանաչելու, թշնամաբար են վերաբերվում:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
Դրանից մարդ ուղղակի սկսում է հիասթափվել:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ինչո՞ւ երբ մի անծանոթ միջավայր ես ընկնում, առանց քեզ ճանաչելու, թշնամաբար են վերաբերվում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
> Դրանից մարդ ուղղակի սկսում է հիասթափվել:


ես հոգեբան չեմ, բայց գիտեմ քո հարցի պատասխանը 
այդ ամենը մարդիք անում են վախից ու ընդհանրապես մարդու արարքների մեծ մասի հիմքում ընկած է վախը  կարողա սա ուրիշ թոմայա,բայց ավելացնեմ 
մարդիք նորեկին անմիջապես չեն Ընդունում,որպեսզի դու նրանց շուտ չճանաչես ռուսերեն ասած ռասկուսիծ չանես :Wink:  

էսքան բան, եթե սխալվում եմ հարգարժան հոգեբան խնդրում եմ ողղեք :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ հոգեբան չեմ, բայց դժվար էլ որևէ հոգեբան ձեզ հիմա պատասխանի։ Ակումբում միայն Arm_Lionne-ին գիտեմ որպես հոգեբան, որը մոտակա ժամանակահատվածում ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի մտնի ֆորում, իսկ ուրիշ հոգեբաններ եթե կան էլ, համենայնդեպս, չեն ներկայացել որպես այդպիսին։ Դրա համար ես էլ իմ կարծիքը կասեմ.  :Wink:  չգիտեմ, թե Է Ն Ց Ո-ն ինչի հիման վրա է այդպիսի մեկնաբանություններ անում, գուցե որոշ դեպքերում նրա ասածը գործում է, բայց ակումբում որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ կոլեկտիվ թշնամանք հաստատ չկա։ Եթե կոնկրետ անդամի ինչ-ինչ քայլեր մյուսներին դուր չեն գալիս, դա չի նշանակում, թե բոլորը թշնամանքով են լցված նրա նկատմամբ։ Իսկ վախը տվյալ դեպքում հաստատ ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Իսկ երբ մարդն զգում է, որ իր վարվելակերպը շատերին դուր չի գալիս, ճիշտ կլինի, եթե նախ փորձի իր մեջ փնտրել պատճառը, շատ հնարավոր է, որ գտնի։

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ես էլ հոգեբան չեմ, բայց դժվար էլ որևէ հոգեբան ձեզ պատասխանի։ Ակումբում միայն Arm_Lionne-ին գիտեմ որպես հոգեբան, որը մոտակա ժամանակահատվածում ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի մտնի ֆորում, իսկ ուրիշ հոգեբաններ եթե կան էլ, համենայնդեպս, չեն ներկայացել որպես այդպիսին։ Դրա համար ես էլ իմ կարծիքը կասեմ.  չգիտեմ, թե Է Ն Ց Ո-ն ինչի հիման վրա է այդպիսի մեկնաբանություններ անում, գուցե որոշ դեպքերում նրա ասածը գործում է, բայց ակումբում որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ կոլեկտիվ թշնամանք հաստատ չկա։ Եթե կոնկրետ անդամի ինչ-ինչ քայլեր մյուսներին դուր չեն գալիս, դա չի նշանակում, թե բոլորը թշնամանքով են լցված նրա նկատմամբ։ Իսկ վախը տվյալ դեպքում հաստատ ոչ մի կապ չունի։ Իսկ երբ մարդն զգում է, որ իր վարվելակերպը շատերին դուր չի գալիս, ճիշտ կլինի, եթե նախ փորձի իր մեջ փնտրել պատճառը, շատ հնարավոր է, որ գտնի։


իմ կարծիքով ինքը նկատի չուներ հենց ֆորումը այլ ընդանրապես, իսկ ընդհանրապես խնդրում եմ բերես (կներես անցա ԴՈՒ-ի որ ավելի մոտիկից շփվեմ) գոնե 3 օրինակ ու ես համոզվեմ, որ վախը չի շարժիչ ուժը:
համոզ? :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իմ կարծիքով ինքը նկատի չուներ հենց ֆորումը այլ ընդանրապես, իսկ ընդհանրապես խնդրում եմ բերես (կներես անցա ԴՈՒ-ի որ ավելի մոտիկից շփվեմ) գոնե 3 օրինակ ու ես համոզվեմ, որ վախը չի շարժիչ ուժը:
> համոզ?


Հավատա, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե Angelina-ն ինչ նկատի ուներ։  :Wink:  Այլապես ուրիշ կերպ կպատասխանեի։ Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ ընդհանրապես համաձայն եմ, որ վախը կարող է այդպիսի դեր ունենալ, բայց ես, իմանալով, թե ինքը ինչ նկատի ունի, կոնկրետ հենց իր ասած դեպքի համար էի պատասխանել։ Այդքան բան։  :Smile:

----------


## Angelina

> Հավատա, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե Angelina-ն ինչ նկատի ուներ։  Այլապես ուրիշ կերպ կպատասխանեի։ Ես արդեն ասել եմ, որ ընդհանրապես համաձայն եմ, որ վախը կարող է այդպիսի դեր ունենալ, բայց ես, իմանալով, թե ինքը ինչ նկատի ունի, կոնկրետ հենց իր ասած դեպքի համար էի պատասխանել։ Այդքան բան։


Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան ի նկատի ունեի:  Դա ֆորումին չի վերաբերվում:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

ինչն էլ պետք էր ապացուցել :Wink:

----------


## Angelina

Իսկ ինչ ե՞ս ուզում ապացուցեմ:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Իսկ ինչ ե՞ս ուզում ապացուցեմ:


Ապացուցելու ոչինչ չկա ամեն ինչ արդեն պարզա 
շնորհակալություն :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հարգելի հոգեբաններ, մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ: Ինչպես է հնարավոր կոնկրետ մի հարցի շուրջ ընդհանրապես չմտածել, ինչ-որ հատուկ տենց ձևեր կա՞ն: Ասենք, եթե հասկանում ես, որ պետք է չմտածես, բայց չես կարողանում: :Think:

----------


## Censor

> Հարգելի հոգեբաններ, մի հարց եմ ուզում տալ: Ինչպես է հնարավոր կոնկրետ մի հարցի շուրջ ընդհանրապես չմտածել, ինչ-որ հատուկ տենց ձևեր կա՞ն: Ասենք, եթե հասկանում ես, որ պետք է չմտածես, բայց չես կարողանում:


Ես հոգեբան չեմ, մեկը լիներ ինձ հոգեբանություն աներ, բայց դե..
իմ անձնական`կոնկրետ այս հարցում մեծ փորձից ելնելով, պատասհանեմ - հնարավոր չէ, մինչև ամբողջովին, առանց մնացորդի այդ հարցը չլուծվի:
Պարզա, խոսքը գնումա կարևոր խնդիրների մասին:
Կամ պետքա լուծել, կամ խանգարելու ա  ամենինչում, անդհատ մտքիդ ա լինելու..
Ու ժամանակն էլ ոչ միշտա օգնում, խնդիրներ կան, չպարզես - ՏԱՐԻՆԵՐՈՎ ուղեղում նստած կլինեն..

----------


## Anushiki

Վերջերս   հարցազրույցս լսեցի ռադիոյով ու զգացի , որ չափազանց արագ եմ խոսում: Դա ընդունում եմ թերություն, ինչ կառաջարկեք:

----------


## Chilly

> Վերջերս հարցազրույցս լսեցի ռադիոյով ու զգացի , որ չափազանց արագ եմ խոսում: Դա ընդունում եմ թերություն, ինչ կառաջարկեք:


 դանդաղ խոսիր  :Smile:  

ուղղակի փորձիր դանդաղ խոսել, անընդհատ... ինձ մոտ էլ է եղել այդ խնդիրը, բայց լուծվել է... արագ եմ խոսում միայն երբ տաքություն ունեմ ու 39-ից բարձր...

----------


## Rhayader

> Վերջերս   հարցազրույցս լսեցի ռադիոյով ու զգացի , որ չափազանց արագ եմ խոսում: Դա ընդունում եմ թերություն, ինչ կառաջարկեք:


Սովորաբար արագ խոսելը կամ լինում է սովորության, կամ ներքին անհանգստության պատճառ: Փորձիր կողմնորոշվել, որն է քո մոտ:

----------

erexa (29.11.2010)

----------


## hemush

ես  կարծում  եմ  որ  ներքին  անհանգստություն  չի, քանի  որ  ներքին  անհանգստության  դեպքում  կարող  ես  և  շատ  դանդաղ  խոսել:
Ինքս  դեռ  հոգեբան  չեմ  բայց  սովորում  եմ  հոգեբանություն... Արագ  խոսելը  պետք  չի  դիտել  որպես  թերություն: Եթե  եդ  արագ  խոսելդ  քեզ  <վատություն> չի  անում, ապա  ուղղակի  փորձիր հաշտվել  դրա  հետ:

----------

erexa (30.11.2010)

----------


## hemush

Ավելացնեմ  նաև  այն,  որ  դա  բոլորովին  էլ  բնավորության  գիծ  չէ: Դա  պարզապես  կապված  է  քո  ընդունակությունների  հետ: Իսկ  քո  արագ  խոսելը  բոլորովին  էլ  թերություն  չի,  ասեմ  ավելին  դա  առավելություն  ա,  այսինքն  դրական  կողմ: Դու  ուղակի  չես  հասցնում  քո  միտքը  շարադրել,  երբ  գալիս  ա  քո  հաջորդ  միտքը: Դրանով  էլ  պայմանավորված  ա  քո  արագ  խոսելը  Anushik: Իսկ  եթե  ուզում  ես  դանդաղ  խոսել  ուրեմն  քո  հետ  միշտ  լինող  մարդուն(նրան  ով  ավելի  շատ  է  քո  կողքին  լինում) ասա  թող  հետևի  քո  խոսելու  տեմպին...հենց  սկսես  արագ  խոսել  թող  քեզ  ընդհատի  ու  դու  նորից  շարունակիր  խոսել  դանդաղ: Հաճախակի  կրկնելու  դեպքում  հաստատ  արդյունքի  կհասնես:

----------


## ~Anna~

Եթե զգում ես որ մեկին ամբողջովին չես ներել, արժի՞ շարունակել հարաբերությունը տվյալ անձի հետ թե՞ ինքնախաբեություն կլինի հավատալ որ մի օր կարթնանաս ու ամեն ինչ մոռացված կլինի: Պատճառն էլ այն է որ վերքը սպի է դառել, բայց չի մոռացվել:  :Blush:

----------

E-la Via (25.04.2011), Kna (28.11.2010)

----------


## Kna

Ինչ լավ է, որ թերություն չի համարվում, թե չէ արագ խոսելուցս ես էլ էի արդեն անհանգստանում: :Blush:

----------


## erexa

> Եթե զգում ես որ մեկին ամբողջովին չես ներել, արժի՞ շարունակել հարաբերությունը տվյալ անձի հետ թե՞ ինքնախաբեություն կլինի հավատալ որ մի օր կարթնանաս ու ամեն ինչ մոռացված կլինի: Պատճառն էլ այն է որ վերքը սպի է դառել, բայց չի մոռացվել:


Սա շատ անձնական հարց է:  Մի հոգեբան կարող է ինքնախաբեություն համարել մյուսը ոչ: Այստեղ ամենակարևորը ձեր կարծիքն է թե դուք ինչպես՞ եք մտածում այս հարցի շուրջ: Օրինակ ես մտածում եմ սպիացած վերքը միշտ էլ թողնում է իր հետքը, այսինքն չի մոռացվում և ինքնախաբեություն եմ համարում որ մի օր կարթնանաս և ամեն ինչ կմոռացվի, բայց թող իմ և մեկ ուրիշի կարծիքը երկրորդական լինի ձեզ համար, կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ այս հարցի շուրջ ձեր կարծիքը ամենակարևորն է և ամենաճիշտը:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (25.04.2011), Kna (30.11.2010), ~Anna~ (30.11.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Հարց Հոգեբանին:* Արդյոք հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հոգեկան հիվանդություն է եւ արդ՜յոք բուժվում է:Ասեմ ես գիտեմ պատասխանը,ինձ մյուս հայ հոգեբանների տեսակետներն են հարկավոր: :Ok:

----------

E-la Via (25.04.2011), Rhayader (30.11.2010)

----------


## hemush

Իմ  կարծիքով  դա  հոգեկան  հիվանդություն  չի  համարվում:Օրինակ  ասենք  Ֆրեյդն  ասում  էր,  որ  հենց  բեղմնավորման  պահից  սկսած  մարդկանց  մոտ  առաջանում  է հոգեսեռական  սխալ  զարգացում,  որը  կբերի  հոմոսեքսուալիզմի  զարգացման: Ու  ըստ  նրա  կարևոր  չէ  թե  երեխան  քանի  տարեկան  կլինի:  
Ես  ինչքանով  տեղեկացված  եմ  1973թվականին  հիվանդությունների վերջին վերանայման  ժամանակ  հոմոսեքսուալիզմը հանվել է հիվանդությունների շարքից:Իսկ  եթե  հանված  է  հիվանդությունների  շարքից,  ուրեմն  բուժման  ենթակա  չէ: Համենայն  դեպս  կարելի  է  որոշակի  արդյունքի  հասնել,  միայն  տվյալ  անձնավորության համացայնությամբ (իմ  կարծիքով):

----------


## erexa

> Ինչո՞ւ երբ մի անծանոթ միջավայր ես ընկնում, առանց քեզ ճանաչելու, թշնամաբար են վերաբերվում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 
> Դրանից մարդ ուղղակի սկսում է հիասթափվել:



Հիմնականում անինքնավստահությունից են մարդիկ թշնամաբար վերաբերվում, հոգեպես իրենց թույլ են զգում, անհավասարակշռված այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ փորձում են դիմացինին ճնշել կամ վիրավորել դա իրենց հանգստություն ա պատճառում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե զգում ես որ մեկին ամբողջովին չես ներել, արժի՞ շարունակել հարաբերությունը տվյալ անձի հետ թե՞ ինքնախաբեություն կլինի հավատալ որ մի օր կարթնանաս ու ամեն ինչ մոռացված կլինի: Պատճառն էլ այն է որ վերքը սպի է դառել, բայց չի մոռացվել:


Սա այնպիսի հարց է, որին ոչ մի հոգեբան չի կարող ու իրավունք չունի պատասխանել :Wink:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (30.11.2010)

----------


## Nyuton

Ինձ կասեք, թե 
1. Ովքեր են հոգեբանությանը ավելի լավ տիրապետում` նրանք ովքեր պարտավոր են սովորել, որպեսզի հասարակության մեջ իրենց տեղը գտնեն, թե որևէ հոգեբանության ֆակուլտետում գերազանց սովորողը:
2. Եթե որևէ հարազատ մարդ ուզումա սրտանց լավություն անի քեզ, բայց դու գտնում ես, որ դրանով նա քեզ ավելի կվնասի: ինչ անել` ասել շնորհակալություն իրա կարծիքով արած լավության համար, թե խանգարել նրան, պետք լինելուց վիրավորել ու կոպտել, որ հանկարծ չանի քո կարծիքով քեզ վնասող քայլը:
3. Տղա ու աղջիկ միասին փողոցով քայլում են, մոտենումա մի ծաղիկ ծախող տղա, զոռով ծաղիկը տալիսա աղջկա ձեռքը ու տղային ասումա.- 1500 դրամ: ինչ անել? :Think:  ում որ չի հանդիպել նման դեպք, թող նախապես մտածի:

----------

hemush (23.01.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ինձ հարցրեց՝ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել,երբ շրջապատումդ քեզ չեն նկատում:Էդ պահին նույնիսկ չգիտեի ինչ պատասխանել:Ի՞նչ կասեիք

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ինձ հարցրեց՝ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել,երբ շրջապատումդ քեզ չեն նկատում:Էդ պահին նույնիսկ չգիտեի ինչ պատասխանել:Ի՞նչ կասեիք


Շրջապատը քոնը չի,կամ *բարձրացի* կամ էլ իջի նրա մակարդակին,իսկ ավելի ճիշտ ուղղակի փոխի :Smile:

----------

aragats (25.04.2011), erexa (23.04.2011), Freeman (26.04.2011)

----------


## aragats

> Էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ինձ հարցրեց՝ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել,երբ շրջապատումդ քեզ չեն նկատում:Էդ պահին նույնիսկ չգիտեի ինչ պատասխանել:Ի՞նչ կասեիք


Եթե նպատակդ այն ա, որ քեզ նկատեն՝ արա այն, ինչ տվյալ շրջապատում ընդունված ա եւ շատերին դուր ա գալիս, անկախ նրանից քո դուրը կգա՞ թե ոչ:
Բայց եթե դա քո ոճը չի, զգույշ եղի, կարող ա ծիծաղելի լինես:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ինձ հարցրեց՝ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել,երբ շրջապատումդ քեզ չեն նկատում:Էդ պահին նույնիսկ չգիտեի ինչ պատասխանել:Ի՞նչ կասեիք


արհեստական ակտիվություն մի ցուցաբերի․ մարդկանց դա վանումա

----------

Sophie (26.04.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ինձ հարցրեց՝ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել,երբ շրջապատումդ քեզ չեն նկատում:Էդ պահին նույնիսկ չգիտեի ինչ պատասխանել:Ի՞նչ կասեիք


Նկատվելու նպատակը ո՞րն է: Մարդ պետք է իրեն դուր գա, հետո մյուսներին դուր գա կամ ոչ, բայց ինքնազգացողությունը ամենաառաջնայինն է:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2011), Jarre (27.04.2011), ՆանՍ (29.04.2011), Նետ (28.04.2011), Ուլուանա (27.04.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նկատվելու նպատակը ո՞րն է: Մարդ պետք է իրեն դուր գա, հետո մյուսներին դուր գա կամ ոչ, բայց ինքնազգացողությունը ամենաառաջնայինն է:


Բայց հնարավոր է, որ մարդ ինքն իրեն դուր գա, իսկ ուրիշներին՝ ոչ, ու էդ հանգամանքը իրեն հեչ դուր չգա  :Jpit: ։ 
Համաձայն եմ, որ նախ և առաջ մարդ պիտի իրեն դուր գա, որ ուրիշներին էլ դուր գա։ Այնուամենայնիվ, դա ուրիշներին դուր գալու անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է։ Կարող է շատ լավ, հետաքրքիր մարդ լինել, բայց, ասենք, ամոթխածության, ինքնամփոփության պատճառով շրջապատում չնկատվել, անտեսվել, այսինքն՝ մարդիկ նրան ճանաչելու հնարավորություն չեն ունենա, որպեսզի գնահատեն իր ինչպիսին լինելը։ Կարծում եմ՝ խոսքը սրա մասին է, ոչ թե ամեն կերպ ուշադրություն գրավելու։

----------

Ariadna (28.04.2011), Jarre (27.04.2011), ՆանՍ (29.04.2011), Նետ (28.04.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Բայց հնարավոր է, որ մարդ ինքն իրեն դուր գա, իսկ ուրիշներին՝ ոչ, ու էդ հանգամանքը իրեն հեչ դուր չգա ։ 
> Համաձայն եմ, որ նախ և առաջ մարդ պիտի իրեն դուր գա, որ ուրիշներին էլ դուր գա։ Այնուամենայնիվ, դա ուրիշներին դուր գալու անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է։ Կարող է շատ լավ, հետաքրքիր մարդ լինել, բայց, ասենք, ամոթխածության, ինքնամփոփության պատճառով շրջապատում չնկատվել, անտեսվել, այսինքն՝ մարդիկ նրան ճանաչելու հնարավորություն չեն ունենա, որպեսզի գնահատեն իր ինչպիսին լինելը։ Կարծում եմ՝ խոսքը սրա մասին է, ոչ թե ամեն կերպ ուշադրություն գրավելու։


նման հարցադրում անողը այսպիսի թեորետիկ վերլուծությունների ընդունակ չի տարիքից ելնելով, ոչ էլ պատճառահետևանքային կապն է էական իր համար
կարելի է խորհուրդ տալ իրեն բնական պահել ու չանհանգստանալ, որովհետև դա անցողիկ է)

----------


## Նետ

> նման հարցադրում անողը այսպիսի թեորետիկ վերլուծությունների ընդունակ չի տարիքից ելնելով, ոչ էլ պատճառահետևանքային կապն է էական իր համար
> կարելի է խորհուրդ տալ իրեն բնական պահել ու չանհանգստանալ, որովհետև *դա անցողիկ է*)


Ասյ կյանքն ինքը՝ անցողիկ է։Ու կարծում եմ ներկա խնդիրների համար ՙանցողիկ՚ դեղատոմսը այնքան էլ օգտակար չէ։Մարդն ուզում է իմանալ թէ ի՞նչ անել։Իսկ դուք  թվարկում եք.թէ ինչ չանել։
Իսկ աչքի ընկնելու համար 2 հիմնական միջոց կա՝ արտաքին տեսք ու  ներաշխարհ։Հարցի հղինակը թող ինքը որոշի. թէ դրանցից որ մեկը զարգացնի։

----------


## erexa

> Էս վերջերս ծանոթներիցս մեկը ինձ հարցրեց՝ Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել,երբ շրջապատումդ քեզ չեն նկատում:Էդ պահին նույնիսկ չգիտեի ինչ պատասխանել:Ի՞նչ կասեիք


Հստակ խորհուրդ չեմ կարող տալ, քանի որ չգիտեմ պատճառը: Առաջին հերթին պետք է իմանալ  ի՞նչ պատճառով նրան չեն նկատում, մի գուցե դա հենց քո ծանոթից է գալիս,նա է իրեն  կաշկանդված և  փակված  պահում կամ էլ պարզապես շրջապատի մարդիկ չեն համապատասխանում նրա մակարդակին, չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում պետք է իմանալ պատճառը որպեսզի կարողանալ գտնել խնդրի լուծումը:  :Smile:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ասյ կյանքն ինքը՝ անցողիկ է։Ու կարծում եմ ներկա խնդիրների համար ՙանցողիկ՚ դեղատոմսը այնքան էլ օգտակար չէ։Մարդն ուզում է իմանալ թէ ի՞նչ անել։Իսկ դուք  թվարկում եք.թէ ինչ չանել։
> Իսկ աչքի ընկնելու համար 2 հիմնական միջոց կա՝ արտաքին տեսք ու  ներաշխարհ։Հարցի հղինակը թող ինքը որոշի. թէ դրանցից որ մեկը զարգացնի։


խնդիրները հաճախ գործողություններից են ծագում ու դրանցից կարելի է խուսափել դրանք չանելով)
մարդը ուզում է աչքի ընկնել, փորձում է ակտիվ լինել, իրեն անբնական է պահում, իսկ մարդկանց դա ձանձրացնում է
էստեղ ում էլ հարցնես իր ու իր ընկերների արտաքին տեսքը ու ներաշխարհը լավն են, խորը ու զարգացած) խնդիրը դրա մեջ չի, պահելաձևը պետք է շտկել)

----------


## Սլիմ

Հարգելի հոգեբան կամ հոգեբաններ խորհուրդ տվեք , ինչ անտիդեպրեսանտներ կարելի է օգտագործել, նյարդային, անհավասարակշռված վիճակից դուրս գալու համար?
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Հարգելի հոգեբան կամ հոգեբաններ խորհուրդ տվեք , ինչ անտիդեպրեսանտներ կարելի է օգտագործել, նյարդային, անհավասարակշռված վիճակից դուրս գալու համար?
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Սլիմ ջան ես  հոգեբան  չեմ,  բայց  մի  հատ  լավ  խորհուրդ կտամ նյարդային  խնդիրների  լուծման համար. գնա "Aeroflex" շնչառական  կենտրոն և իրենց վարժություններից օգտվիր, ամբողջ օրգանիզմդ կսկսի կամաց-կամաց կայունանալ: Սթրեսից  ու  դեպրեսիայից հատկապես   խախտվում է հիպոֆիզի հետ  կապված ֆունկցիաները, ուղեղին թթվածին լավ  չի  հասնում, իսկ  շնչառական վարժությունը դրա  բուժման ամենալավ եղանակն է :Wink:

----------

Սլիմ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Սլիմ ջան ես  հոգեբան  չեմ,  բայց  մի  հատ  լավ  խորհուրդ կտամ նյարդային  խնդիրների  լուծման համար. գնա "Aeroflex" շնչառական  կենտրոն և իրենց վարժություններից օգտվիր, ամբողջ օրգանիզմդ կսկսի կամաց-կամաց կայունանալ: Սթրեսից  ու  դեպրեսիայից հատկապես   խախտվում է հիպոֆիզի հետ  կապված ֆունկցիաները, ուղեղին թթվածին լավ  չի  հասնում, իսկ  շնչառական վարժությունը դրա  բուժման ամենալավ եղանակն է


Ապրես ՆանՍ ջան, բայց հիմա մի քիչ արագ ու ոչ ժամանակատար միջոցա պետք :Smile:

----------

ՆանՍ (29.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ապրես ՆանՍ ջան, բայց հիմա մի քիչ արագ ու ոչ ժամանակատար միջոցա պետք


Հլը Վալոկարդին խմի, կօգնի :Think:

----------

Սլիմ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Հարգելի հոգեբան կամ հոգեբաններ խորհուրդ տվեք , ինչ անտիդեպրեսանտներ կարելի է օգտագործել, նյարդային, անհավասարակշռված վիճակից դուրս գալու համար?
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:





> Սլիմ ջան ես  հոգեբան  չեմ,  բայց  մի  հատ  լավ  խորհուրդ կտամ նյարդային  խնդիրների  լուծման համար. գնա "Aeroflex" շնչառական  կենտրոն և իրենց վարժություններից օգտվիր, ամբողջ օրգանիզմդ կսկսի կամաց-կամաց կայունանալ: Սթրեսից  ու  դեպրեսիայից հատկապես   խախտվում է հիպոֆիզի հետ  կապված ֆունկցիաները, ուղեղին թթվածին լավ  չի  հասնում, իսկ  շնչառական վարժությունը դրա  բուժման ամենալավ եղանակն է


Շնչառական վարժությունները գուցե օգնեն։ Բայց դրանով հավանաբար չի լուծվի ՄԱՅՐ պրոբլեմը, որից մարդ ընկնում է այդ վիճակի մեջ։ Ու ինչ էլ ուզում ես արա, կարճ ժամանակ անց միևնույնն է նույն վիճակի մեջ ես ընկնելու, քանի որ պայքարում ես ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ դեմ և ոչ թե ՊԱՏՃԱՌԻ։ Իսկ պատճառը սովորաբար թաքնված է լինում մեր ուղեղում՝ մեր մտածելակերպի և աշխարհահայացքի մեջ։

Դու ճիշտ ուղղություն էիր բռնել Սլիմ, ինչո՞ւ ես դա թողել։ Հիշում եմ, որ ՆԼԾ թեման էիր բացել։ Ասեմ, որ անկախ մարդկանց կարծիքներից շատ լուրջ արդյունքներ է տալիս ՆԼԾ-ն։ Հայաստանում կա մի շատ փորձառու հոգեբան, որը երկար տարիներ աշխատել է նաև Նյու-Յորքում և այնտեղ էլ բավական հարգված դեմք է ու ինքը հիմա հիմնականում կիրառում է ՆԼԾ ու շատ լավ արդյունքներ է տալիս։ Եթե քեզ հետաքրքրի կարող ես ՓՄ-ով կապնվել ու տվյալները կտամ։ Բայց ասեմ, որ նույն բանը հնարավոր է սովորել ինքնուրույն էլ անել։

Բայց ասածս վերաբերվում է այն դեպքին, երբ հարցը իսկապես ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ մակարդակի վրա է։

ՀԳ՝ ինչպես կռահեցիր սա հոգեբանի խորհուրդ չէ, պարզապես փորձի փոխանակում ոչ ավելի։

----------

Սլիմ (29.04.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Հլը Վալոկարդին խմի, կօգնի


Չէ ջան էտ փորձել եմ չի օգնում :Sad:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Շնչառական վարժությունները գուցե օգնեն։ Բայց դրանով հավանաբար չի լուծվի ՄԱՅՐ պրոբլեմը, որից մարդ ընկնում է այդ վիճակի մեջ։ Ու ինչ էլ ուզում ես արա, կարճ ժամանակ անց միևնույնն է նույն վիճակի մեջ ես ընկնելու, քանի որ պայքարում ես ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ դեմ և ոչ թե ՊԱՏՃԱՌԻ։ Իսկ պատճառը սովորաբար թաքնված է լինում մեր ուղեղում՝ մեր մտածելակերպի և աշխարհահայացքի մեջ։
> 
> Դու ճիշտ ուղղություն էիր բռնել Սլիմ, ինչո՞ւ ես դա թողել։ Հիշում եմ, որ ՆԼԾ թեման էիր բացել։ Ասեմ, որ անկախ մարդկանց կարծիքներից շատ լուրջ արդյունքներ է տալիս ՆԼԾ-ն։ Հայաստանում կա մի շատ փորձառու հոգեբան, որը երկար տարիներ աշխատել է նաև Նյու-Յորքում և այնտեղ էլ բավական հարգված դեմք է ու ինքը հիմա հիմնականում կիրառում է ՆԼԾ ու շատ լավ արդյունքներ է տալիս։ Եթե քեզ հետաքրքրի կարող ես ՓՄ-ով կապնվել ու տվյալները կտամ։ Բայց ասեմ, որ նույն բանը հնարավոր է սովորել ինքնուրույն էլ անել։
> 
> Բայց ասածս վերաբերվում է այն դեպքին, երբ հարցը իսկապես ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ մակարդակի վրա է։
> 
> ՀԳ՝ ինչպես կռահեցիր սա հոգեբանի խորհուրդ չէ, պարզապես փորձի փոխանակում ոչ ավելի։


Շնորհակալ եմ , որ ուշադրություն դարձրեցիր հարցիս, անկեղծ ասած կիսատ եմ թողել ՆԼԾ-ի ուսումնասիրությունը, բայց մասնագետի կոնտակտային տվյալները տուր, տեսնեմ ինչ կլինի:

----------

Jarre (29.04.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Շնչառական վարժությունները գուցե օգնեն։ Բայց դրանով հավանաբար չի լուծվի ՄԱՅՐ պրոբլեմը, որից մարդ ընկնում է այդ վիճակի մեջ։ Ու ինչ էլ ուզում ես արա, կարճ ժամանակ անց միևնույնն է նույն վիճակի մեջ ես ընկնելու, քանի որ պայքարում ես ՀԵՏԵՎԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ դեմ և ոչ թե ՊԱՏՃԱՌԻ։ Իսկ պատճառը սովորաբար թաքնված է լինում մեր ուղեղում՝ մեր մտածելակերպի և աշխարհահայացքի մեջ։
> Բայց ասածս վերաբերվում է այն դեպքին, երբ հարցը իսկապես ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ մակարդակի վրա է։


Լրիվ համաձայն  եմ քեզ  հետ.ՄԱՅՐ պրոբլեմը հենց հոգեբանականի հետ  կապված  *պատճառն է*, որն առաջնային բնույթ է  կրում, բայց  դրանից առաջացած *հետևանքները* ոչ պակաս կարևոր  են,  որովհետև դրանք  էլ  իրենց  հերթին  հյուծում  են մարդու օրգանիզմը... Շատ լավ ու դրական  ազդեցության կունենա այն ,  որ հոգեբանը կարողանա լուծել նրա ներաշխարհում ծառացած խնդիրները ու + դրան Սլիմը, օգտվելով նաև ինտերնետից, օգնի իր օրգանիզմին՝ այդ շնչառական վարժությունները, նույնիսկ ,ինքնուրույն սովորելով: 
Ահա նաև հղումըhttp://aeroflex.am/index.php?option=...ask=view&id=22

----------

Jarre (30.04.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Ինչպես կարելի է պատմել սուտ դարձած չար կատակը շատ մոտիկ մարդուն,որ չնեղանա :Sad:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինչպես կարելի է պատմել սուտ դարձած չար կատակը շատ մոտիկ մարդուն,որ չնեղանա


Մտածի :Smile:  Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ ինչ որ մեկը ավելի խելացի ա քան դու: Մարդիկ միշտ տենց են, փնտրում են պատրաստի պատասխաններ, որոշումներ: Պատճառը մեկն ա՝ ալարում են մտածել: :Blush:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինչպես կարելի է պատմել սուտ դարձած չար կատակը շատ մոտիկ մարդուն,որ չնեղանա


Բայց կիսվել պետք ա, կիսվի, պատմի, ընթացքում խորհի, մի քանի օր, մի երեք օր խորհի եւ ճիշտ պատասխանը,  ճիշտ որոշումը կստանաս: Ի դեպ, խորհել պետք ա, ոչ թե ոտքի վրա, ձեռի հետ, այլ խորհելու համար անհրաժեշտ ա առանձին ժամանակ հատկացնել, բայց, 20 րոպե-ից ոչ ավել, մեկ հարցի շուրջ մեկ օրվա շրժանակներում: Սկսի խորհել ու ինքդ էլ կզարմանաս թե ինչքան բան կբացահայտես:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչպես կարելի է պատմել սուտ դարձած չար կատակը շատ մոտիկ մարդուն,որ չնեղանա


Մտածիր, որ երբ ինքը պարզի սուտը, շատ ավելի կվիրավորվի, քան եթե ինքդ ասես:
Գինու շիշը բացի, մի բաժակ խմեք, ու սկսի:  :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Ինչպես կարելի է պատմել սուտ դարձած չար կատակը շատ մոտիկ մարդուն,որ չնեղանա


Եթե սուտ է վախենալու պատճառ չկա, և եթե չար կատակ է՝ պատմելու կարիք չկա, ի՞նչն է քեզ հուզում:

----------


## anahit96

Ժողովուրդ ախր շատ մոտիկ մարդա ու գիտեմ,որ ասեմ շատ կնեղանա,իսկ ես էդ չեմ ուզում

----------


## Մինա

> Հարգելի հոգեբան կամ հոգեբաններ խորհուրդ տվեք , ինչ անտիդեպրեսանտներ կարելի է օգտագործել, նյարդային, անհավասարակշռված վիճակից դուրս գալու համար?
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


 Սլիմ ջան ես հոգեբան չեմ,բայց որպես" նույն արահետով" անցած, խորուրդ կտամ օգտագործել քո օգտին այդ իրավիճակդ:Կաշխատեմ հնարավորին չափ պարզ գրել մտքերս:Մեր օրգանիզմը դեպրեսիայի միջոցով ահազանգում է ,մեզ ստիպելով փոխել մեր ապրելակերպը:Փոխանակ ուղեղդ բթացնես անտիդեպրեսանտներով,մտածիր ,թե ինչն է քեզ հասցնում այդ վիճակին:Հաստատ ի վնաս քեզ ես ապրում(մանրամասնությունները դու կմանաս),և դեպրեսիայի միոցով ենթագիտակցականդ քեզ զգուշացնում է կտրուկ միջոցներով փոխել ի վնաս քեզ ապրելու սովորությունդ:Միշտ մտածիր ,որ դու քո ունեցած միակն ես,կարողացիր սիրել քեզ ու ներել սխալներդ:Սլիմ ջան ցանկացած հարցով պատրաստ եմ թիկունք լինել ու կարողացածս չափով կիսել ապրումներդ:Ամպագոռգոռ բառեր չեմ ասում ու ամեն ասածս տառը նկատի ունեմ:Չքաշվես ջանս...

----------

Ameli (25.06.2011), CactuSoul (02.08.2011), Jarre (25.06.2011), հովարս (30.07.2011), Ֆոտոն (30.06.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Հարգելի հոգեբան կամ հոգեբաններ խորհուրդ տվեք , ինչ անտիդեպրեսանտներ կարելի է օգտագործել, նյարդային, անհավասարակշռված վիճակից դուրս գալու համար?
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Ես որպես ապագա հոգեբան ոչմեկին խորհուրդ չեմ տա օգտագործել  անտիդեպրեսանտներ, դա մեծագույն չարիք է:

----------

Lionne_en_Chasse (30.07.2011), հովարս (30.07.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Հարգելի հոգեբան կամ հոգեբաններ խորհուրդ տվեք , ինչ անտիդեպրեսանտներ կարելի է օգտագործել, նյարդային, անհավասարակշռված վիճակից դուրս գալու համար?
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


անտիդեպրեսանտ օգտագործել պետք չի. բայի այդ երևի տեղյակ չեք  բայց հոգեբանը որևէ դեղամիջոց չի նշանակում

----------


## h_jak

Հարգելի հոգեբաններ մի կոնֆիդենցիալ հարց ունեմ. 
Ոնց անեմ որ նախկին ընգերուհուս մոռանամ, 6 տարիա անցել ամուսնացել եմ 2 երեխա ունեմ, ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում կնոջս բայց նախկին ընկերուհուս չեմ կարողանում մոռանամ. Տենց դեղ կա խմեմ մոռանամ?  :Smile:

----------


## Նունուշ

> Հարգելի հոգեբաններ մի կոնֆիդենցիալ հարց ունեմ. 
> Ոնց անեմ որ նախկին ընգերուհուս մոռանամ, 6 տարիա անցել ամուսնացել եմ 2 երեխա ունեմ, ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում կնոջս բայց նախկին ընկերուհուս չեմ կարողանում մոռանամ. Տենց դեղ կա խմեմ մոռանամ?


Իսկ ի՞նչ է դա քեզ խանգարում, մարդկանց բնորոշ է անցյալը հիշել, եթե իհարկե այցհեյմերի հիվանդությամբ չեն տառապում: Ընենց որ ուրախացի որ հիշողությունտ չես կորցրել ու ընդունակ ես հիշելու  :Wink:  Հիշողությունների ծավալն այն է ինչ մարդը կուտակում է տարիների ընթացքում: Հախվերդյանը մի հատ երգ ունի.....
ԻՄ ԱՆՑՅԱԼԸ
Ես սիրած մի աղջիկ ունեի,
Կիթառի լարերից սիրելի, 
Ինձ փոխեց նա ուրիշ մեկի հետ 
Ու դրեց վերջակետ։

Անհասցե մի նամակ գրեցի
Ու նամակս քամուն հանձնեցի,
Որ կորչի պատմությունն այս անհետ,
Ու երբեք չգա հետ։

Բայց քամին անառակ, 
Իմ կամքին հակառակ 
Պատմությունն այս բերեց 
Ու դեմքիս շպրտեց։

Ես ագնիվ մի ընկեր ունեի, 
Որ դարձավ գրպանին իր գերի, 
Նա իր շուրջը գծեց շրջանակ 
Ու ապրեց երջանիկ, բայց մենակ։

Ու քամուն ես նորից խնդրեցի 
Պատմությունն այս տանի-֊կորցնի, 
Որ տանի–կորցնի նա իր հետ 
Այս դիպվածն անհեթեթ։

Բայց քամին անառակ 
Իմ կամքին հակառակ 
Իմ անցյալը նորից 
Ինձ սարքեց ուղեկից։

Ես անցյալս ջնջել փորձեցի, 
Եվ իմ կյանքը գինուն տվեցի, 
Բայց մի օր, երբ ես լուրջ արթնացա, 
Անցյափս դժգույն դեմքը տեսա։

Ու քամուն ես նորից խնդրեցի՝ 
Իմ անցյալը տանի–կորցնի, 
Որ թողնի իմ անցյալն ինձ մենակ, 
Շատ երկար ժամանակ։

Բայց քամին անառակ, 
Իմ կամքին հակառակ. 
Իմ անցյալը նորից 
Ինձ սարքեց ուղեկից։

Իսկ հետո, երբ արդեն մեծացա, 
Երբ այսինքն կարգին բթացա, 
Երբ իմաստը կյանքի հասկացա, 
Իմ անցյալը իրոք մոռացա։

Խնդրեցի ես քամուն անառակ՝ 
Ետ բերի օրերից ցուրտ ու տաք, 
Ու սափ ականջիս անցյալի 
Մի ծանոթ եղանակ։

Բայց քամին հայհոյեց 
Ու լկտի ծիծաղեց, 
Անցյալիս փոխարեն 
Ուրիշ բան... ցույց տվեց։

Հասկացա վերջապես մի պարզ բան, 
Որ անցյալս մտավ գերեզման, 
Իսկ ինձ հետ մնաց լոկ իմ ներկան 
Անիմաստ, անիմաստ խոհական։

Իսկ հետո բոլորի նման ես 
Ընտրեցի մի լավ կին՝ այնքան հեզ, 
Որ ստիպեց մոռանալ ինձ ներկան 
Ու կերտել մեր կյանքի ապագան։

Ես դարձա ամուսին, 
Նա դարձավ տանտիկին, 
Այսքանով երջանիկ 
Ապրեցինք միասին։

Հասկացա վերջապես մի պարզ բան, 
Որ մտա իսկապես գերեզման, 
Եվ քամին անպատկառ ինձ սուլեց 
Մեղեդին, մեղեդին իմ մահվան։

----------

Ariadna (01.08.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (01.08.2011), VisTolog (31.07.2011), Ձայնալար (31.07.2011), Մինա (01.08.2011), ՆանՍ (03.08.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> Իսկ ի՞նչ է դա քեզ խանգարում, մարդկանց բնորոշ է անցյալը հիշել, եթե իհարկե այցհեյմերի հիվանդությամբ չեն տառապում: Ընենց որ ուրախացի որ հիշողությունտ չես կորցրել ու ընդունակ ես հիշելու  Հիշողությունների ծավալն այն է ինչ մարդը կուտակում է տարիների ընթացքում: Հախվերդյանը մի հատ երգ ունի.....


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ լավ է ունենալ հիշողություններ, մեկ մեկ հիշել դրանք , բայց չգիտեմ ինչու շատ ծանր եմ տանում հիշածներս, այդ աղջիկը մի կողմից, դպրոցական տարիներս եմ հիշում , դա էլ մյուս կողմից, ամեն անգամ հիշելուց հազիվ եմ զսպում էմոցիաներս, բայց մեջս եռումա ու տանջվում եմ, լավ կլիներ էլի հիշեի բայց թեթև տանեի.  ինչ անեմ?

----------


## Նունուշ

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ լավ է ունենալ հիշողություններ, մեկ մեկ հիշել դրանք , բայց չգիտեմ ինչու շատ ծանր եմ տանում հիշածներս, այդ աղջիկը մի կողմից, դպրոցական տարիներս եմ հիշում , դա էլ մյուս կողմից, ամեն անգամ հիշելուց հազիվ եմ զսպում էմոցիաներս, բայց մեջս եռումա ու տանջվում եմ, լավ կլիներ էլի հիշեի բայց թեթև տանեի.  ինչ անեմ?


Չեմ հասկանում ո՞ր պահնա քեզ տանջում, դու մինչև հիմա սիրո՞ւմ ես նրան, ախր պարզ չես խոսւո: Հիմնականում մարդուն տանջում են ցանկությունները, այսինք եթե մարդ ինչ որ մի բանա ցանկանում ու ի վիձակի չի լինում իրականացնել իր ցանկությունը:

----------


## h_jak

> Չեմ հասկանում ո՞ր պահնա քեզ տանջում, դու մինչև հիմա սիրո՞ւմ ես նրան, ախր պարզ չես խոսւո: Հիմնականում մարդուն տանջում են ցանկությունները, այսինք եթե մարդ ինչ որ մի բանա ցանկանում ու ի վիձակի չի լինում իրականացնել իր ցանկությունը:


Հա ես դեռ սիրում եմ նրան, բայց նրա հետ չէի ցանկանա ընտանիք կազմել, որովհետև ես իմ այժմյան ընտանիքը, տղուս ասած "Աշխարհի չափ եմ սիրում". 
Իսկ դպրոցի վերաբերյալ, ես ափսոսում եմ որ էլ չեմ կարա դպրոցում սովորեմ, չնայած կարողա դա կապվածա նրա հետ, որ ես այդ աղջկա հետ դեռ դպրոցից եմ ընկերություն արել.
Հիմա ես ինչի եմ տանջվում

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա ես դեռ սիրում եմ նրան, բայց նրա հետ չէի ցանկանա ընտանիք կազմել, որովհետև ես իմ այժմյան ընտանիքը, տղուս ասած "Աշխարհի չափ եմ սիրում". 
> Իսկ դպրոցի վերաբերյալ, ես ափսոսում եմ որ էլ չեմ կարա դպրոցում սովորեմ, չնայած կարողա դա կապվածա նրա հետ, որ ես այդ աղջկա հետ դեռ դպրոցից եմ ընկերություն արել.
> Հիմա ես ինչի եմ տանջվում


Իսկ նրա մասին ի՞նչ տեղեկություններ ունես: Նա ունի՞ ընկեր կամ ամուսին: Հավանաբար նա էլ քո մասին է մտածում, կարոտում, չի կարողանում մոռանալ, այդ պատճառով հեռվից հեռու ուժեղ էմոցիոնալ կապ է ստեղծվում: Դու ասեցիր, որ չես ցանկացել նրա հետ ընտանիք կազմել, միգուցե նրա սիրտը կոտրե՞լ ես, միգուցե նա անչափ ուզե՞լ է քեզ հետ ընտանիք կազմել, հիմա չի կարողանում գտնել մեկ ուրիշին ով կկարողանա ոգեշնշել այնպես ինչպես դու ես ոգեշնչել:

----------


## Arpine

h_jak ջան թեման էստեղ բացելով արդեն իսկ չես կարողանա մոռանա նրան.պարզապես անտեսիր Նրա փաստը մի էլ փորձիր մոռանաս որովհետև էդպես ավելի շատ կհիշես. պարզապես երջանիկ եղիր որ ունես սիրելի կին ու մի հրաշք տղա :Smile:

----------


## h_jak

> Իսկ նրա մասին ի՞նչ տեղեկություններ ունես: Նա ունի՞ ընկեր կամ ամուսին: Հավանաբար նա էլ քո մասին է մտածում, կարոտում, չի կարողանում մոռանալ, այդ պատճառով հեռվից հեռու ուժեղ էմոցիոնալ կապ է ստեղծվում: Դու ասեցիր, որ չես ցանկացել նրա հետ ընտանիք կազմել, միգուցե նրա սիրտը կոտրե՞լ ես, միգուցե նա անչափ ուզե՞լ է քեզ հետ ընտանիք կազմել, հիմա չի կարողանում գտնել մեկ ուրիշին ով կկարողանա ոգեշնշել այնպես ինչպես դու ես ոգեշնչել:


Նախ ասեմ որ ես նկատի ունեի , որ հիմա չեմ ուզենա ընտանիք կազմել նրա հետ որովհետև իմ ընտանիքը շատ եմ սիրում, իսկ այն ժամանակ շատ էի ուզում. Նրա մասին տեղեկություններ ունեմ, ինչ որ մեկի հետ ընկերությունա անում, Մոսկվայում են ապրում. Սիրտ կորելու մասին ոչ մի խոսք չի կարող լինել, նա մի օր եկավ ու ասեց մենք պիտի բաժանվենք, ես մի քանի ամիս փորձեցի պարզել պատճառւ բայց նա չէր խոստովանում, նույնիսկ մոր հետ եմ խոսել նա ասած իբր չի խառնվել ու չի էլ խառնվի մեր հարաբերությունների մեջ: Միայն անցած տարի եմ իմացել իրական պատճառը. նա ասաց որ մայրն էր ստիպել ինձնից բաժանվել, իբր ես ընտանիքասեր(семьянин) եմ և չեմ թողնի նրան արտասահմանում սովորել ու կխորտակեմ նրա կյանքը. Երբ ես ասեցի նրան որ խոսել էի նրա մոր հետ նա կորավ, էս վերջերս եմ գտել ինտերնետում, խոսեցինք, ասեց որ մի շաբաթով գալույա Հայաստան, ես էլ ցանկություն հայտնեցի տեսնել նրան. 

1. Հիմա չգիտեմ ճիշտ է արդյոք նրա հետ հանդիպելը?
2. Իսկ եթե նա ոչինչ չի հիշում ու լրիվ սերը մարելա իմ նկատմամբ?
3. Կարողա տեսնեմ ու դա վատ վերջանա? չնայած բալանսը պահելու համար ուզում եմ մեծ տղայիս հետ գնամ հանդիպման.

ինչ անեմ, որնա ճիշտ?

----------


## h_jak

> h_jak ջան թեման էստեղ բացելով արդեն իսկ չես կարողանա մոռանա նրան.պարզապես անտեսիր Նրա փաստը մի էլ փորձիր մոռանաս որովհետև էդպես ավելի շատ կհիշես. պարզապես երջանիկ եղիր որ ունես սիրելի կին ու մի հրաշք տղա


իիիիիիիի մի տղա չի, երկու տղայա  :Smile:   դու աչքիս նոյեմբերից չես հետաքրքրվել ակումբային ծնունդներով.


համել ես չեմ ուզում լրիվ մոռանամ, ուղակի ուզում եմ չտանջվեմ զգացմունքների ու հիշողությունների մեջ

----------


## h_jak

Մի քիչ քոփի անեմ իմ ու նրա նամակներից, խնդրում եմ մոդերատորին չջնջի լատինատառ մեջբերումներս



Նա      > ex, opyat` xochetsya obnyat` tebya, ladno, davaii postavim tochku, raz
           > reshili, nazad puti net.
           > celuyu tebya na proshanie.



Նա      xnik ;(((    ya ne etogo xochu... ya tebya xochu... (

----------


## Arpine

> իիիիիիիի մի տղա չի, երկու տղայա   դու աչքիս նոյեմբերից չես հետաքրքրվել ակումբային ծնունդներով.
> 
> 
> համել ես չեմ ուզում լրիվ մոռանամ, ուղակի ուզում եմ չտանջվեմ զգացմունքների ու հիշողությունների մեջ


չգիտեի նոր անդամ եմ բայց ավելի լավ  :Smile: 
չեմ կարող ասել գնալը ճիշտ է թե ոչ . միգուցե նրան տեսնելով զգաս որ ոչինչ չես զգում, բայց միգուցե հակառակը, երևի ավելի լավա հանդիպես դուրս կգաս այդ անորոշությունից :Smile: 
ընտրությունը քոնն է.

----------


## h_jak

> չգիտեի նոր անդամ եմ բայց ավելի լավ 
> չեմ կարող ասել գնալը ճիշտ է թե ոչ . միգուցե նրան տեսնելով զգաս որ ոչինչ չես զգում, բայց միգուցե հակառակը, երևի ավելի լավա հանդիպես դուրս կգաս այդ անորոշությունից
> ընտրությունը քոնն է.


Հա բայց մի հարցա էլ կա, ինքը ուզումա հանդիպի թե ուղակի համաձայնվեց.

----------


## Arpine

> Հա բայց մի հարցա էլ կա, ինքը ուզումա հանդիպի թե ուղակի համաձայնվեց.


էլի քեզ համար նրա կարծիքնա կարևոր.

միգուցե էդքան փորձառություն չունեմ այս իրավիճակը քննարկելու համար, բայց զգույշ. ընտանիքդ. այն քեզ համար ավելի կարևորա

----------


## Նարե91

Հարգելի h_jak, ինձ թվումա, որ չարժե գնալ հանդիպման, քանի որ եթե դու նրա հանդեպ ինչ-որ բան զգում ես դեռ, նշանակում ա, որ եթե մի անգամ նրան տեսնես, ապա անընդհատ տեսնելու ցանկություն կլինի ու դա կլինի ի վնաս քո ընտանիքի:Ավելի լավ կլինի նրան ջնջես հիշողությունիցդ /կարողա անհնար թվա, բայց փորձելու դեպքում հավատա, որ կստացվի/: Նշեցիր, որ երկու երեխա ունես. այդքան երիտասարդ տարիքում պարզապես հրաշք է երկու երեխա ունենալը :Smile: , դե ուրեմն քեզ միայն մնում է վայելել երեխաներիդ ներկայությունը ու փորձել ամեն կերպ մոռանալ նրան:

----------


## h_jak

> էլի քեզ համար նրա կարծիքնա կարևոր.
> 
> միգուցե էդքան փորձառություն չունեմ այս իրավիճակը քննարկելու համար, բայց զգույշ. ընտանիքդ. այն քեզ համար ավելի կարևորա


Դե հա կարևորա նրա կարծիքը, եթե չուզելովա համաձայնվել, չեմ հանդիպի հետը.

Ընտանիքս իմ համար ամենակարևորնա այս աշխարհում, ինչ էլ լինի ընտանիքիս վրա ազդեցություն չի ունենա, բայց ես էլ եմ մարդ ուզում եմ հոգեպես հանգիստ ապրել.

----------


## h_jak

> Հարգելի h_jak, ինձ թվումա, որ չարժե գնալ հանդիպման, քանի որ եթե դու նրա հանդեպ ինչ-որ բան զգում ես դեռ, նշանակում ա, որ եթե մի անգամ նրան տեսնես, ապա անընդհատ տեսնելու ցանկություն կլինի ու դա կլինի ի վնաս քո ընտանիքի:Ավելի լավ կլինի նրան ջնջես հիշողությունիցդ /կարողա անհնար թվա, բայց փորձելու դեպքում հավատա, որ կստացվի/: Նշեցիր, որ երկու երեխա ունես. այդքան երիտասարդ տարիքում պարզապես հրաշք է երկու երեխա ունենալը, դե ուրեմն քեզ միայն մնում է վայելել երեխաներիդ ներկայությունը ու փորձել ամեն կերպ մոռանալ նրան:


Չեմ կարում մոռանամ, ամեն անգամ իրենց տան մոտով անցնելուց նայում եմ իրենց պատուհանին, ինքը այդ տանը չի բայց ես նայում եմ. Կարճ ասած չեմ հասկանում ինչա հետս կատարվում. Բայց հանդիպման չգնամ? Բայց ուզում եմ տեսնեմ, երևի շատա փոխվել

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սիրտ կորելու մասին ոչ մի խոսք չի կարող լինել, նա մի օր եկավ ու ասեց մենք պիտի բաժանվենք, ես մի քանի ամիս փորձեցի պարզել պատճառւ բայց նա չէր խոստովանում, նույնիսկ մոր հետ եմ խոսել նա ասած իբր չի խառնվել ու չի էլ խառնվի մեր հարաբերությունների մեջ: Միայն անցած տարի եմ իմացել իրական պատճառը. նա ասաց որ մայրն էր ստիպել ինձնից բաժանվել, իբր ես ընտանիքասեր(семьянин) եմ և չեմ թողնի նրան արտասահմանում սովորել ու կխորտակեմ նրա կյանքը. Երբ ես ասեցի նրան որ խոսել էի նրա մոր հետ նա կորավ, էս վերջերս եմ գտել ինտերնետում, խոսեցինք, ասեց որ մի շաբաթով գալույա Հայաստան, ես էլ ցանկություն հայտնեցի տեսնել նրան. 
> 
> 1. Հիմա չգիտեմ ճիշտ է արդյոք նրա հետ հանդիպելը?
> 2. Իսկ եթե նա ոչինչ չի հիշում ու լրիվ սերը մարելա իմ նկատմամբ?
> 3. Կարողա տեսնեմ ու դա վատ վերջանա? չնայած բալանսը պահելու համար ուզում եմ մեծ տղայիս հետ գնամ հանդիպման.
> 
> ինչ անեմ, որնա ճիշտ?


*Այն ինչ գրում եմ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է,վերջնական որոշումը բնականաբար ինքդ պիտի կայացնես:
*
Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով դու չես կարող չհանդիպել, դա քո ուժերից վեր է: Կյանքի հոսքը հզոր ուժ է, մարդը չի կարող հակառակվել էտ ուժին, նրանք ովքեր փորձում են հակառակվել, դիմադրել, հակառակվելու եւ դիմադրելու պորցեսսի վրա հսկայական  էներգիա են վատնում եւ ինչ որ առումով դավաճանում են կյանքին: Եթե ուզում ես հստակ կողմնորոշվել արժի հանդիպել թե ո՞չ, փորձիր կիրառել հետեւյալ պարզ հնարքը - ինքդ քեզ ասա՝ *հանդիպում ե*մ, այնուհետեւ,  փորձիր հետեւել քո ներքին զգացողություններին, փորձիր զգալ թե սիրտդ ինչպես է արձագանքում, հետո ինքդ քեզ ասա՝ *չեմ հանդիպում* եւ կրկին փորձիր հասկանալ թե ի՞նչ ես զգում, սիրտդ ինչպես է արձագանքում, այս  ձեւով դու կպարզես թե սիրտդ ինչ է թելադրում,  մի դեպքում դու հնարավոր զգաս թե սիրտդ ինչպես է ճմլվում, կզգաս ներքին լարվածություն, անհանգստություն, անհարմարավետություն, մյուս դեպքում հնարավոր  է զգաս թե սիրտդ ինչպես է բացվում, ցնծում, ուրախանում, մի փորձիր հակառակվել այդ ցնծությանը ուրախությանը, գնա հենց այդ ուղղությամբ,  սրտի թելադրանքին հակառակվելը ինչպես արդեն նշացի, բավականին դժվար է, շատ դեպքերում մարդու ուժերից վեր: 

Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ քո մեղքով դու հայտնվել ես բավականին բարդ իրավիճակում,  այս իրավիճակի մեղավորը քո նախկին ընկերուհու մայրն է, նա իր սեւ գործը արել, քաշվել է մի կողմ իսկ հետեւանքները կրելը ու այս բարդ իրավիճակի միջով անցնելը մնացել է ձեր ուսերին, ես քեզ չեմ նախանձում, իսկապես շատ բարդ իրավիճակ է: Ինչքան հասկացա քո նախկին ընկերուհին տվե՞լ է հանդիպման համաձայնությունը, եթե համաձայնվել է ուրեմն նա էլ է կարոտում ու շատ է ուզում քեզ  տեսնել: Քեզ մեղավոր մի զգա քո կնոջ ու ընտանիքի առաջ, այս իրավիճակում դու հայտնվել ես ոչ քո մեղքով, հանդիպիր այդ աղջկան,  այս հանդիպումը ավելի շատ հենց իրեն է պետք,որովհետեւ նա ի վերջո  պետք է զգա, որ իր կյանքի համար հենց ինքն է պատասխանատու,ուրիշները կարող են մեր փոխարեն որոշումներ կայացնել, բայց այդ որոշումների արդյուքում ստեղծված իրավիճակը հաղթհարելու պատասխանատվությունը ի վերջո էլի մեր ուսերին է բարդվելու: Սենց գրելով, ընթացքում համոզվում եմ, որ հանդիպումը պարտադիր է:Էս իրավիճակը մեծ դաս է հատկապես հենց այդ աղջկա համար:

----------

erexa (01.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Չեմ կարում մոռանամ, ամեն անգամ իրենց տան մոտով անցնելուց նայում եմ իրենց պատուհանին, ինքը այդ տանը չի բայց ես նայում եմ. Կարճ ասած չեմ հասկանում ինչա հետս կատարվում. Բայց հանդիպման չգնամ? Բայց ուզում եմ տեսնեմ, երևի շատա փոխվել


Ամեն դեպքում պիտի անես էնպես, ինչպես, որ սիրտդա ուզում, բայց եթե ես քո տեղը լինեի հաստատ չէի գնա, թեկուզ ինչքան էլ սիրտս ինձ հակառակը թելադրեր:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ամեն դեպքում պիտի անես էնպես, ինչպես, որ սիրտդա ուզում, բայց եթե ես քո տեղը լինեի հաստատ չէի գնա, թեկուզ ինչքան էլ սիրտս ինձ հակառակը թելադրեր:


Սրտին հակառակվելը սրտի  համար լավ չի :Smile:  Կյանքն ա պայմաններ թելադրողը, կյանքի օրենքներին հակառակվելը անիմաստ ա:

----------


## h_jak

> *Այն ինչ գրում եմ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է,վերջնական որոշումը բնականաբար ինքդ պիտի կայացնես:
> *
> Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով դու չես կարող չհանդիպել, դա քո ուժերից վեր է: Կյանքի հոսքը հզոր ուժ է, մարդը չի կարող հակառակվել էտ ուժին, նրանք ովքեր փորձում են հակառակվել, դիմադրել, հակառակվելու եւ դիմադրելու պորցեսսի վրա հսկայական  էներգիա են վատնում եւ ինչ որ առումով դավաճանում են կյանքին: Եթե ուզում ես հստակ կողմնորոշվել արժի հանդիպել թե ո՞չ, փորձիր կիրառել հետեւյալ պարզ հնարքը - ինքդ քեզ ասա՝ *հանդիպում ե*մ, այնուհետեւ,  փորձիր հետեւել քո ներքին զգացողություններին, փորձիր զգալ թե սիրտդ ինչպես է արձագանքում, հետո ինքդ քեզ ասա՝ *չեմ հանդիպում* եւ կրկին փորձիր հասկանալ թե ի՞նչ ես զգում, սիրտդ ինչպես է արձագանքում, այս  ձեւով դու կպարզես թե սիրտդ ինչ է թելադրում,  մի դեպքում դու հնարավոր զգաս թե սիրտդ ինչպես է ճմլվում, կզգաս ներքին լարվածություն, անհանգստություն, անհարմարավետություն, մյուս դեպքում հնարավոր  է զգաս թե սիրտդ ինչպես է բացվում, ցնծում, ուրախանում, մի փորձիր հակառակվել այդ ցնծությանը ուրախությանը, գնա հենց այդ ուղղությամբ,  սրտի թելադրանքին հակառակվելը ինչպես արդեն նշացի, բավականին դժվար է, շատ դեպքերում մարդու ուժերից վեր: 
> 
> Ցավոք սրտի, ոչ քո մեղքով դու հայտնվել ես բավականին բարդ իրավիճակում,  այս իրավիճակի մեղավորը քո նախկին ընկերուհու մայրն է, նա իր սեւ գործը արել, քաշվել է մի կողմ իսկ հետեւանքները կրելը ու այս բարդ իրավիճակի միջով անցնելը մնացել է ձեր ուսերին, ես քեզ չեմ նախանձում, իսկապես շատ բարդ իրավիճակ է: Ինչքան հասկացա քո նախկին ընկերուհին տվե՞լ է հանդիպման համաձայնությունը, եթե համաձայնվել է ուրեմն նա էլ է կարոտում ու շատ է ուզում քեզ  տեսնել: Քեզ մեղավոր մի զգա քո կնոջ ու ընտանիքի առաջ, այս իրավիճակում դու հայտնվել ես ոչ քո մեղքով, հանդիպիր այդ աղջկան,  այս հանդիպումը ավելի շատ հենց իրեն է պետք,որովհետեւ նա ի վերջո  պետք է զգա, որ իր կյանքի համար հենց ինքն է պատասխանատու,ուրիշները կարող են մեր փոխարեն որոշումներ կայացնել, բայց այդ որոշումների արդյուքում ստեղծված իրավիճակը հաղթհարելու պատասխանատվությունը ի վերջո էլի մեր ուսերին է բարդվելու: Սենց գրելով, ընթացքում համոզվում եմ, որ հանդիպումը պարտադիր է:Էս իրավիճակը մեծ դաս է հատկապես հենց այդ աղջկա համար:


Լավ համոզեցիք կգնամ հանդիպման.  :Smile: 
Շատ շնորհակալ եմ իրոք մի տեսակ թեթևացա ու մտքովս մի բան անցավ, կարողա իմ ծանր տանելը նրանիցա որ ես բաժանումից հետո երբեք ոչ մեկի հետ այդ մասին չեմ խոսել. Չնայած այդպիսի մարդ էլ չկա որի հետ կկարողանայի այդ մասին կիսվել.

----------


## h_jak

> Ամեն դեպքում պիտի անես էնպես, ինչպես, որ սիրտդա ուզում, բայց եթե ես քո տեղը լինեի հաստատ չէի գնա, թեկուզ ինչքան էլ սիրտս ինձ հակառակը թելադրեր:


Իսկ ինչի չէիր գնա? հետաքրքիրա կարողա ես էլ ունեմ այդ պատճառը բայց գցել եմ երկրորդ պլան

----------


## Դեկադա

> Լավ համոզեցիք կգնամ հանդիպման. 
> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ իրոք մի տեսակ թեթևացա ու մտքովս մի բան անցավ, կարողա իմ ծանր տանելը նրանիցա որ ես բաժանումից հետո երբեք ոչ մեկի հետ այդ մասին չեմ խոսել. *Չնայած այդպիսի մարդ էլ չկա որի հետ կկարողանայի այդ մասին կիսվել*.


Հիմա արդեն ամբողջ ակումբի հետ խոսեցիք: Հուսամ թեթևացաք:  :Smile: 
Ինձ միշտ զարմանք ա պատճառում երբ խորհուրդ են հարցնում այնպիսի հարցերում որում ոչ մեկը չի կարենալու օգնի...բացի խորհուրդ տալուց: Որովհետև ձեր գրածից ես ենթադրում եմ որ ձեզ պետք է էնպիսի խորհուրդներ որ ձեր սրտից խոսեն:  Դուք հա էլ ուզում եք գնաք, բայց մեղքի զգացում ունեք ու ուզում եք հարցման միջոցով գոնե գտնել համախոհներ կամ մինիմում ձեր քայլը չդատապարտեն: Կարծում եմ / սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա/ ակումբը ձեռքը փրփուրին գցելու նման բան ա, իսկ առաջնորդվել որևէ մեկի ասածով մինիմում անխոհեմություն: Կներեք: Կարծում եմ բավականին հասուն ու գիտակից եք ինքներդ կայացնել որոշում: Միայն թե պետք ա որոշումից հետո ձեր խիղճը հանգիստ լինի: Եթե հագիստ ա ուրեմն ճիշտ որոշում ա:

...ի դեպ ցանկացած մարդ եթե ամուսնանում ա անկախ սեռից նա պատասխանատու է իր ընտանիքի և իր կնոջ կամ ամուսնու առաջ: Ոչ մեկը ապահովագրված չի ոչնչից, բայց եթե ամուսնացել եք ու ավելին ունեք երեխաներ ուրեմն դուք *ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ* եք մտածել նրանց մասին...անկախ նրանից ում մեղով եք տվյալ իրավիճակում հայտնվել կամ էլ կորած գնացած սիրուն եք վերգտել:

Սա իմ *ՍՈՒԲԵԿՏԻՎ* կարծիքն ա, կարաք անգամ հաշվի չառնեք: 

Ձեզ հաջողություն և երջանկություն: :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (02.08.2011), Jarre (01.08.2011), Kita (01.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.08.2011)

----------


## Kita

ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում, փաստորեն, որ գնաս հանդիպման, կնոջդ ստելու ես? :Smile:  Ասենք ասելու ես գնում եմ ընկերոջս տեսնելու ա նա սամոմ դելե?
Էտ պահից քեզ վատ չես զգա?

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.08.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> Հիմա արդեն ամբողջ ակումբի հետ խոսեցիք: Հուսամ թեթևացաք: 
> Ինձ միշտ զարմանք ա պատճառում երբ խորհուրդ են հարցնում այնպիսի հարցերում որում ոչ մեկը չի կարենալու օգնի...բացի խորհուրդ տալուց: Որովհետև ձեր գրածից ես ենթադրում եմ որ ձեզ պետք է էնպիսի խորհուրդներ որ ձեր սրտից խոսեն:  Դուք հա էլ ուզում եք գնաք, բայց մեղքի զգացում ունեք ու ուզում եք հարցման միջոցով գոնե գտնել համախոհներ կամ մինիմում ձեր քայլը չդատապարտեն: Կարծում եմ / սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա/ ակումբը ձեռքը փրփուրին գցելու նման բան ա, իսկ առաջնորդվել որևէ մեկի ասածով մինիմում անխոհեմություն: Կներեք: Կարծում եմ բավականին հասուն ու գիտակից եք ինքներդ կայացնել որոշում: Միայն թե պետք ա որոշումից հետո ձեր խիղճը հանգիստ լինի: Եթե հագիստ ա ուրեմն ճիշտ որոշում ա:
> 
> ...ի դեպ ցանկացած մարդ եթե ամուսնանում ա անկախ սեռից նա պատասխանատու է իր ընտանիքի և իր կնոջ կամ ամուսնու առաջ: Ոչ մեկը ապահովագրված չի ոչնչից, բայց եթե ամուսնացել եք ու ավելին ունեք երեխաներ ուրեմն դուք *ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ* եք մտածել նրանց մասին...անկախ նրանից ում մեղով եք տվյալ իրավիճակում հայտնվել կամ էլ կորած գնացած սիրուն եք վերգտել:
> 
> Սա իմ *ՍՈՒԲԵԿՏԻՎ* կարծիքն ա, կարաք անգամ հաշվի չառնեք: 
> 
> Ձեզ հաջողություն և երջանկություն:



Ես շատ եմ արդեն ասել բայց նորից կասեմ, ես իմ կնոջը գժի պես  եմ  սիրում, տղաներիս նույնպես, ոչ մի անգամ չեմ մտածել վերսկսել հարաբերություններ այդ աղջկա հետ. ուղակի չեմ հասկանում ինչի 6 տարվա մեջ սերս չի մարել.

----------


## Նունուշ

Առաջին հերթին մտածիր թե ինչ կտա քեզ էտ հանդիպումը: Իմ կարծիքով դա բոլորովին ավելորդ ու սխալ բան է, եթե դու ցանկանում ես նրան մոռանալ, ապա դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստի դրան: Մոռանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է խզել բոլոր կապերը, մի շփվիր նրա հետ, եթե սոցիալական ցանցերում նա քո ընկերների ցուցակի մեջ է ջնջիր իրան: Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ էտ աղջկա վրա, իրան ինչի՞ն է պետք հանդիպելը ամուսնացա նախկին ընկերոջ հետ: Դու հիմա ասում ես որ սիրում ես քո ընտանիքը, բայց քո մտադրությունը հանդիպել նրա հետ նշանակում է որ պատրաստես դավաճանելու քո ընտանիքը:

----------


## h_jak

> ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում, փաստորեն, որ գնաս հանդիպման, կնոջդ ստելու ես? Ասենք ասելու ես գնում եմ ընկերոջս տեսնելու ա նա սամոմ դելե?
> Էտ պահից քեզ վատ չես զգա?


Արի ու տես որ ես չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կնոջս ստել, ինքը գիտի այդ աղջկա մասին ավելին կինս էր ժամանակին(դպրոցական տարիներին) իմ ընկերը որի հետ զրուցում էի այդ աղջկա մասին.
Կնոջ ասելու եմ Դ....-ն եկելա Երևան Ավիկի հետ ուզում եմ գնամ տեսնեմ ու մեծ տղայիս հետ գնալու եմ հանդիպման.  Մեծ մարդիք ենք կարծում եմ կինս կհասկանա ինձ .

----------


## h_jak

> Առաջին հերթին մտածիր թե ինչ կտա քեզ էտ հանդիպումը: Իմ կարծիքով դա բոլորովին ավելորդ ու սխալ բան է, եթե դու ցանկանում ես նրան մոռանալ, ապա դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստի դրան: Մոռանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է խզել բոլոր կապերը, մի շփվիր նրա հետ, եթե սոցիալական ցանցերում նա քո ընկերների ցուցակի մեջ է ջնջիր իրան: Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ էտ աղջկա վրա, իրան ինչի՞ն է պետք հանդիպելը ամուսնացա նախկին ընկերոջ հետ: Դու հիմա ասում ես որ սիրում ես քո ընտանիքը, բայց քո մտադրությունը հանդիպել նրա հետ նշանակում է որ պատրաստես դավաճանելու քո ընտանիքը:


Բայց ինչով եմ դավաճանում իմ ընտանիքը? Ես հանդիպում եմ իմ պատանեկությունը հիշելու, հոգեկան պահանջներս բավարարելու համար, ասենք որ կինս ընկերուհիների հետ տեղա գնում ու առանց ինձ ուրախանումա դա դավաճանությունա?

----------


## Նունուշ

Ինձ լսես չես գնա, գնում ես որ ի՞նչ, կարա՞ս բացատրես...

----------


## Kita

> Արի ու տես որ ես չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կնոջս ստել, ինքը գիտի այդ աղջկա մասին ավելին կինս էր ժամանակին(դպրոցական տարիներին) իմ ընկերը որի հետ զրուցում էի այդ աղջկա մասին.
> Կնոջ ասելու եմ Դ....-ն եկելա Երևան Ավիկի հետ ուզում եմ գնամ տեսնեմ ու մեծ տղայիս հետ գնալու եմ հանդիպման.  Մեծ մարդիք ենք կարծում եմ կինս կհասկանա ինձ .


Հասկանալը և դրանից վատ չզգալը տարբեր բաներ են, գոնե կնոջդ էլ հետդ վերցրու :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Բայց ինչով եմ դավաճանում իմ ընտանիքը? Ես հանդիպում եմ իմ պատանեկությունը հիշելու, հոգեկան պահանջներս բավարարելու համար, ասենք որ կինս ընկերուհիների հետ տեղա գնում ու առանց ինձ ուրախանումա դա դավաճանությունա?


Դու էլ հիմա երևի ընկեռոջտ տեսնելու ես գնում :Jpit: 
Աբսուրդ համեմատություն ես անում ի շահ քո հոգեկան հանգստության :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Արի ու տես որ ես չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կնոջս ստել, ինքը գիտի այդ աղջկա մասին ավելին կինս էր ժամանակին(դպրոցական տարիներին) իմ ընկերը որի հետ զրուցում էի այդ աղջկա մասին.
> *Կնոջ ասելու եմ Դ....-ն եկելա Երևան Ավիկի հետ ուզում եմ գնամ տեսնե*մ ու մեծ տղայիս հետ գնալու եմ հանդիպման.  Մեծ մարդիք ենք կարծում եմ կինս կհասկանա ինձ .


Կներեք /էսօր էս ինչքան շատ կներեք ասեցի/, բայց դուք համարում եք որ ճի՞շտն եք ասում...Սերը չի մարել, բայց լավ քողարկվումա ու ավելին մեծ տղային էլ որպես ստռախովկա/ հայերենը մոռացա/ տանում եք: Հա հիշեցի ձեզ ապահովագրում եք...

...

----------


## h_jak

> Ինձ լսես չես գնա, գնում ես որ ի՞նչ, կարա՞ս բացատրես...


Չգիտեմ որ ինչ եմ ուզում բայց ուզում եմ տեսնեմ նրան.

----------


## Նունուշ

> Բայց ինչով եմ դավաճանում իմ ընտանիքը? Ես հանդիպում եմ իմ պատանեկությունը հիշելու, հոգեկան պահանջներս բավարարելու համար, ասենք որ կինս ընկերուհիների հետ տեղա գնում ու առանց ինձ ուրախանումա դա դավաճանությունա?


Տղա ջան ինչ հոգեկան պահանջ, դու ամուսնացաց տղա ես, հոքիտ ուրիշ կնոջ հետա ուզում հանդիպե՞լ, այ քեզ բան..........

----------


## h_jak

> Կներեք /էսօր էս ինչքան շատ կներեք ասեցի/, բայց դուք համարում եք որ ճի՞շտն եք ասում...Սերը չի մարել, բայց լավ քողարկվումա ու ավելին մեծ տղային էլ որպես ստռախովկա/ հայերենը մոռացա/ տանում եք: Հա հիշեցի ձեզ ապահովագրում եք...
> 
> ...


  ինչս պիտի ապահովագրեմ. տղաիս տանում եմ պաղպաղակ ուտելու. Ուրիշ ոչինչ

----------


## h_jak

> Տղա ջան ինչ հոգեկան պահանջ, դու ամուսնացաց տղա ես, հոքիտ ուրիշ կնոջ հետա ուզում հանդիպե՞լ, այ քեզ բան..........


Էէէէէէէէէ արդեն ուրիշ բաներ եք մտածում, դե չէ էլի չէ. Կարելիա ասել սենց ուզում եմ գնամ ուրեմն պիտի գնամ. Թե չէ?

----------


## Նունուշ

Իհարկե մի գնա, ու ես քեզ ասեմ էտ քո նախկին ընկերուհին էլ մի բարի պտուղ չի, որ ցանկությունա հայտնում քեզ հետ հանդիպելու...

----------


## Նունուշ

> Էէէէէէէէէ արդեն ուրիշ բաներ եք մտածում, դե չէ էլի չէ. Կարելիա ասել սենց ուզում եմ գնամ ուրեմն պիտի գնամ. Թե չէ?


ուրիշը ո՞րնա դու՞ չես ասում իմ հոգին պահանջումա էտ հանդիպումը....

----------


## h_jak

> Իհարկե մի գնա, ու ես քեզ ասեմ էտ քո նախկին ընկերուհին էլ մի բարի պտուղ չի, որ ցանկությունա հայտնում քեզ հետ հանդիպելու...


իիի, դու տեղյակ չէս ներքևներում ինչ եմ գրել? ինքը չի առաջարկել , ես առաջարկեցի ինքն էլ համաձայնվեց. չնայած ճիշտա բար պտուղ չի.

Կարճ ասած ես մի բան հասկացա որ ես շատ վատ ամուսին եմ.  Կնոջս եմ ուզում կարոտել եմ, ուրա, խի մոտս չի?

----------


## h_jak

> ուրիշը ո՞րնա դու՞ չես ասում իմ հոգին պահանջումա էտ հանդիպումը....


հա դե հոգիա, էս անգամ էլ թող իրա ասածով լինի, ինչ կլինի որ, հազարից մեկ մի բանա ուզում չանեմ?

----------


## Նունուշ

> հա դե հոգիա, էս անգամ էլ թող իրա ասածով լինի, ինչ կլինի որ, հազարից մեկ մի բանա ուզում չանեմ?


 Եթե բացատրես ետ հանդիպումը քեզ ինչ կտա...մտացի..........համ քեզ կբացատրես համել մեզ......

----------


## h_jak

> Եթե բացատրես ետ հանդիպումը քեզ ինչ կտա...մտացի..........համ քեզ կբացատրես համել մեզ......


Բա չիմանայի? Եսիմ օրինակ որ փոքր վախտվա նկարներդ նայում էս ինչա տալիս դա քեզ? նույն բանննա

----------


## Նունուշ

> Բա չիմանայի? Եսիմ օրինակ որ փոքր վախտվա նկարներդ նայում էս ինչա տալիս դա քեզ? նույն բանննա


Ախր սա էտ դեպքը չի, դու դեռ սիրում ես իրան ու եթե տեսնես ավելի սիրտդ կկպնի, ու նորից կուզենաս հանդիպես, հետո նորից ու.............շատ հնարավորա որ ընտանիքտ քայքայվի:

----------


## h_jak

> Ախր սա էտ դեպքը չի, դու դեռ սիրում ես իրան ու եթե տեսնես ավելի սիրտդ կկպնի, ու նորից կուզենաս հանդիպես, հետո նորից ու.............շատ հնարավորա որ ընտանիքտ քայքայվի:


Էէէէէէէէէէէդ վերջինը հեչ դուրս չեկավ. Իսկ չի կարա նենց լինի որ հանդիպեմ, խոսեմ, սաղ պարզեմ ու հանգստանամ, կարողա ենթագիտակցորեն բաներ կան որ ես դեռ չեմ պարզել իմ համար?

----------


## Kita

> ինձ մի նեռվայնացրա , ինձ վնաս կտամ 
> 
> Փաստորեն քեզ կատակ անել կարելիա ինձ չէ?


վնաս տուր, ինձ ինչ :Smile:  Եվ ինչքան սիրտդ ուզում է նեռվայնացի:
Ես կատակ չեմ արել, ես ֆակտերն եմ մատնանշել իմ սուբյեկտիվ-օբյեկտիվ պատկերացմամբ:

Մի խոսքով քեզ հաջողություն:

----------


## h_jak

> վնաս տուր, ինձ ինչ Եվ ինչքան սիրտդ ուզում է նեռվայնացի:
> Ես կատակ չեմ արել, ես ֆակտերն եմ մատնանշել իմ սուբյեկտիվ-օբյեկտիվ պատկերացմամբ:
> 
> Մի խոսքով քեզ հաջողություն:


Շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքներիդ և խորհուրդներիդ  համար. Անկեղծ, առանց իռոնիաի(հեգնանքի)

----------


## h_jak

> Ի՞նչ ես ուզում պարզել.......................ու հէչ պարտադիր չի որ հանդիպես խոսելու համար, դուք ինչքան հասկացա շփվում եք կոմպով...


Հա շփվում ենք հազարից մեկ. Իսկ թե ինչ եմ ուզում պարզել չգիտեմ, ասում եմ կարողա ենթագիտակցորեն բաներ կան, իրոք չգիտեմ, կոնկրետ բան չունեմ հարցնելու.

----------


## Նունուշ

> Հա շփվում ենք հազարից մեկ. Իսկ թե ինչ եմ ուզում պարզել չգիտեմ, ասում եմ կարողա ենթագիտակցորեն բաներ կան, իրոք չգիտեմ, կոնկրետ բան չունեմ հարցնելու.


Պարզա.........ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ կարելի է բացատրել, դու սիրում ես իրան, ու էտ բնական ու նորմալ բանա որ ցանկանում ես հանդիպել նրա հետ, բայց հիմա դու պետքա աշխատես այն ուղղությամբ որ այդ սերը հանգչի...........այսինքն խզի բոլոր տեսակ կապերը նրա հետ, ու քո այդ սերը նրա հանդեպ կմարի

----------


## Նունուշ

> Ես իսրտե ոչ մի հույս չեմ փայփայում, համել իրավունք չունեմ հույսեր փայփայելու. Աչքիս պիտի իրանց շենքը քանդել տամ   դա կլինի առաջին քյլը նրան մոռանալու գործում.
> Բայց ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում, մարդ ոնց կարա երկու կնոջ սիրի? Ախր ես կնոջս շատ եմ սիրում է.


Էտ շատ լավա, որ սիրում ես, իսկ էն մեկին մտիցտ հանի:

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական.* * հարգելի քննարկման մասնակիցներ, կարծում եմ բոլոր հնարավոր խորհուրդները արդեն տրվեցին h_jak–ին և նա ինքն արդեն ի զորու է որոշում կայացնել, մանավանդ, որ խորհրդատուների շարքում, որքանով որ տեղյակ եմ, չկան հոգեբաններ, իսկ թեման նախատեսված է հոգեբանին հարցեր ուղղելու համար։ Հետագա անիմաստ գրառումները կջնջվեն և կտուգանվեն։*

----------


## Նունուշ

> Անտիհուշամիցին խմեմ կօգնի? չեմ կարում է ախր, որ կարենաի էսքան չէի ձեզ բոլորիդ անհանգսստացնի իմ պրոբլոմներով.  Ախր վախտին հոգեկանս շատ լավ էր բայց ֆինանսականս էր կաղում հիմա էլ հակառակնա, չիլինի լրիվ հավասարակշռություն լինի?


 Երիտասարդ ես ու անփորց, ու լվից դավա ես սարքում, ետ քո պրոբլեմը հեչ պրոբլեմ չի, կանցնի կգնա, ուղակի մի գնա հանդիպմանը ու հետը ոչմի կապ մի ունեցի, որ իրավիձակը չխորացնես ու չբարդացնես:

----------


## erexa

h_jak ջան եթե սիրտդ շատ ա ուզում հանդիպիր այդ աղջկա հետ, զուտ քո հոգու հանգստության համար: Ի դեպ մի դեպք հիշեցի իմ կյանքից: Երկար տարիներ առաջ ես սիրահարվել էի մի տղայի: Էնպես ստացվեց, որ նրան երկար տարիներ չէի տեսնում,  մի քիչ մոռացել էի, նրան, բայց նրա մասին լսելուց ուրախանում էի, հույսեր էի փայփայում  և սրտիս խորքում միշտ ցանկանում էի նրան տեսնել: Այս վերջերս շատ պատահական նրան տեսա և նա իմ հիշողություններում լրիվ այլ էր քան իրականում: Նրան տեսնելուց հետո  իմ հոգին հանգստացավ:  Հիմա ես ոչ մի հւյսեր չեմ փայփայում նրա հետ և այն զգացմունքները, որ կային նրա հանդեպ հիմա էլ չկան:  :Smile:

----------

h_jak (01.08.2011)

----------


## Մինա

h_jak ջան քանի օր է կարդում եմ բացածդ թեմայի մեկնաբանությունները ու ի վերջո որոշեցի մասնակցել :Անկեղծորեն կասեմ ստացածս տպավորությունը:Թեման բացելու նպատակդ ոչ թե գնալ - չգնալն է(դու դա վաղուց արդեն որոշել ես ի օգուտ գնալու ),այլ արածդ քայլը պատճառաբանելը:Ինքդ էլ լավ գիտես ինչու ես գնալու ու ենթագիտակցաբար ինքդ քեզ համոզելը,թե պարզապես հին ընկերոջ մոտ ես գնում միամիտ տպավորություն է թողնում:Ես կամ մյուսները քեզ դատապարտելու կամ ետ պահելու իրավունքը չունենք:Դու ես որոշողը:Հիմա սխալն անելուց առաջ քեզ թվում է ,որ ամեն ինչ քո հսկողության սահմաններում է և ցանկացած պահին կարող ես դարձյալ իրավիճակի տերը լինել,բայց դա հեռու է ճշմարտություն լինելուց:Հավատա ինչքան էլ մեծ լինի հետաքրքրությունդ,կիրքդ,կարոտդ,ցանկությունդ(ընտրիր որն ուզում ես ,արդյունքը նույնն է լինելու)չարժի այդքան մեծ փորձության ենթարկել ինքդ քեզ , հետագայում մեծ  ցավ պատճառելով քեզ հարազատ մարդկանց,игра не стоит свеч կասեր ռուսը:Իմացիր,որ գնալուց հետո ոչինչ նույնը չի մնալու(քո ներկա կյանքն ու հարաբերություններդ նկատի ունեմ):Ես էլ քո փոխարեն չէի գնա:Շատ քաղցր են գայթակղության պտուղները,բայց հաշիվը փակելուց` անիմաստ թանկ:

----------


## h_jak

> h_jak ջան քանի օր է կարդում եմ բացածդ թեմայի մեկնաբանությունները ու ի վերջո որոշեցի մասնակցել :Անկեղծորեն կասեմ ստացածս տպավորությունը:Թեման բացելու նպատակդ ոչ թե գնալ - չգնալն է(դու դա վաղուց արդեն որոշել ես ի օգուտ գնալու ),այլ արածդ քայլը պատճառաբանելը:Ինքդ էլ լավ գիտես ինչու ես գնալու ու ենթագիտակցաբար ինքդ քեզ համոզելը,թե պարզապես հին ընկերոջ մոտ ես գնում միամիտ տպավորություն է թողնում:Ես կամ մյուսները քեզ դատապարտելու կամ ետ պահելու իրավունքը չունենք:Դու ես որոշողը:Հիմա սխալն անելուց առաջ քեզ թվում է ,որ ամեն ինչ քո հսկողության սահմաններում է և ցանկացած պահին կարող ես դարձյալ իրավիճակի տերը լինել,բայց դա հեռու է ճշմարտություն լինելուց:Հավատա ինչքան էլ մեծ լինի հետաքրքրությունդ,կիրքդ,կարոտդ,ցանկությունդ(ընտրիր որն ուզում ես ,արդյունքը նույնն է լինելու)չարժի այդքան մեծ փորձության ենթարկել ինքդ քեզ , հետագայում մեծ  ցավ պատճառելով քեզ հարազատ մարդկանց,игра не стоит свеч կասեր ռուսը:Իմացիր,որ գնալուց հետո ոչինչ նույնը չի մնալու(քո ներկա կյանքն ու հարաբերություններդ նկատի ունեմ):Ես էլ քո փոխարեն չէի գնա:Շատ քաղցր են գայթակղության պտուղները,բայց հաշիվը փակելուց` անիմաստ թանկ:


Միանշանակ չեմ գնա նշված պատճառով, ես իմ ընտանիքը ամենից վեր եմ դասում. Շնորհակալ եմ

----------

Մինա (01.08.2011), Նունուշ (01.08.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իմացիր,որ գնալուց հետո ոչինչ նույնը չի մնալու(քո ներկա կյանքն ու հարաբերություններդ նկատի ունեմ):Ես էլ քո փոխարեն չէի գնա:Շատ քաղցր են գայթակղության պտուղները,բայց հաշիվը փակելուց` անիմաստ թանկ:


Ոչ գնալն է մի բան, ոչ էլ չգնալը, չգնալու դեպքում, ամբողջ կյանքում սրտի ձայնը լռեցնելով պիտի ապրի,  գնալու դեպքում, կարող է հանգամանքները այնպես դասավորվեն, որ ստիպված ամբողջ կյանքում խղճի ձայնը լռեցնելով ապրի:  Արդյո՞ք մարդը միայն իր հարազատների ու  խղճի առաջ է պատասխանատու՞, իսկ սրտի առաջ չկա՞ պատասխանատվություն: Ո՞վ կասի, ի՞նչ է այդ սիրտ կոչվածը, որը ճմլվում է, մղկտում է երբ փորձում ես ձայնը լռեցնել, արդյո՞ք դա հենց ինքը կյանքը չէ, որ փորձում է հոսել իսկ մենք  փորձում ենք այն սանձել, կանգնեցնել: Էս տղան երբեք չի դավաճանել կյանքի հոսքին, սրտի ձայնին, դարձել է հանգամանքների,  ուրիշի թելադրված կամքի ու *չակերտավոր խոհեմության* զոհը, «խոհեմության» քարոզներն են պատճառը, որ հիմա նա հայտնվել է նման անցանկալի իրավիճակում:« Խոհեմության» կոչ անել մեկին, ով դարձել է «խոհեմության» զոհ, կարծում եմ, մի փոքր անտեղի է:

Կներես *Ariadna* ջան, հարգում եմ ակումբի կանոնները, օրենքները ամեն ինչից վեր են, բայց էս պատմությունը ինձ մի փոքր հուզել է, չեմ կարող չարտահայտվել:

----------


## Peace

Եթե որոշես տեսնել նրան, ապա ճիշտ կլինի, որ նրա հետ հանդիպես լուսավոր և մարդաշատ վայրում:

----------


## h_jak

Ժողովուրդ ջան, գնալ չգնալը արդեն որոշել եմ, Չեմ գնալու Ես իմ ընտանիքի համար ամեն տեսակ հանդուրժողականութուն կանեմ. Իմ հոգեկան վիճակի անկայունությունը նրանց վրա չպետք է ազդի. Եվ վեջիվերջո ես ուժեղ տղամարդ եմ, մի կերպ կհաղթահարեմ դժվարությունները.

բայց ոնց նայում եմ մարդ պիտի մի հատ սիրած ունենա, թեչէ կինս քաղաքում չի , մնացել եմ սոված.  :LOL:

----------

Arpine (02.08.2011), Նարե91 (02.08.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, գնալ չգնալը արդեն որոշել եմ, Չեմ գնալու Ես իմ ընտանիքի համար ամեն տեսակ հանդուրժողականութուն կանեմ. Իմ հոգեկան վիճակի անկայունությունը նրանց վրա չպետք է ազդի. Եվ վեջիվերջո ես ուժեղ տղամարդ եմ, մի կերպ կհաղթահարեմ դժվարությունները.
> 
> բայց ոնց նայում եմ մարդ պիտի մի հատ սիրած ունենա, թեչէ կինս քաղաքում չի , մնացել եմ սոված.


վայ , աչքիս *h_jakը* ակումբի վրա մի ամբողջ օր,կներեք արտահայտությանս ղժժաց :LOL:  :LOL: ,
կներեք օֆֆթոփի համար, էս շոգից է :Tongue:

----------


## h_jak

> վայ , աչքիս *h_jakը* ակումբի վրա մի ամբողջ օր,կներեք արտահայտությանս ղժժաց,
> կներեք օֆֆթոփի համար, էս շոգից է


Միանշանակ ոչ, ես իրոք խորհրդի կարիք ունեի.  
Էս շոգերին էլ մարդ մի հատ սիրած ունենա գոնե սառը ջուր ու սուրճ խմի հովանա.   :LOL:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ժողովուրդ էսպիսի մի հարց կա, ես վերջերս պարի եմ գնում, ուսուցչուհին մի շատ հմայիչ ու գեղեցիկ աղջիկ է, վերջին պարապունքին, մեզ ահա թե ինչ պատմեց, փոքրերի խմբից մի աղջիկ պարզվում է սիրահարվել է նրան ու ամեն կերպ ցուցադրում է իր խանդը պարուսուցի հանդդեպ, նույնիսկ եթե դա վերաբերում է մյուս պարողներին լավ գնահատական տալուն, իրոք վախեցած է ու չգիտի ինչ անել, երբ աղջկան ասել է, որ իրեն հավաքի ու էլ էդպես չպահի, ի պատասխան լսել է, որ եթե էլի էդպիսի բան լսի իր կյանքին վերջ կտա, պարուսուցը ինքը հավատում է այդ խոսքերին, քանի որ մի քանի անգամ խանդից ելնելով տեսել է թե ինչպես է թեթև կտրատում դաստակները:
Հարց. ինչպես պետք է վարվի այս պարագայում պարուսուցը, որպեսզի չվնասի ոչմեկին, թե իրեն թե այդ աղջկան

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ժողովուրդ էսպիսի մի հարց կա, ես վերջերս պարի եմ գնում, ուսուցչուհին մի շատ հմայիչ ու գեղեցիկ աղջիկ է, վերջին պարապունքին, մեզ ահա թե ինչ պատմեց, փոքրերի խմբից մի աղջիկ պարզվում է սիրահարվել է նրան ու ամեն կերպ ցուցադրում է իր խանդը պարուսուցի հանդդեպ, նույնիսկ եթե դա վերաբերում է մյուս պարողներին լավ գնահատական տալուն, իրոք վախեցած է ու չգիտի ինչ անել, երբ աղջկան ասել է, որ իրեն հավաքի ու էլ էդպես չպահի, ի պատասխան լսել է, որ եթե էլի էդպիսի բան լսի իր կյանքին վերջ կտա, պարուսուցը ինքը հավատում է այդ խոսքերին, քանի որ մի քանի անգամ խանդից ելնելով տեսել է թե ինչպես է թեթև կտրատում դաստակները:
> Հարց. ինչպես պետք է վարվի այս պարագայում պարուսուցը, որպեսզի չվնասի ոչմեկին, թե իրեն թե այդ աղջկան



Կներես իհարկե, բայց բավականին անհասկանալի ես գրել, քո գրածից ստացվում է, որ աղջիկը սիրահարվել է աղջիկ պարուսույցին,ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել:

----------


## Arpine

> Ժողովուրդ էսպիսի մի հարց կա, ես վերջերս պարի եմ գնում, ուսուցչուհին մի շատ հմայիչ ու գեղեցիկ աղջիկ է, վերջին պարապունքին, մեզ ահա թե ինչ պատմեց, փոքրերի խմբից մի աղջիկ պարզվում է սիրահարվել է նրան ու ամեն կերպ ցուցադրում է իր խանդը պարուսուցի հանդդեպ, նույնիսկ եթե դա վերաբերում է մյուս պարողներին լավ գնահատական տալուն, իրոք վախեցած է ու չգիտի ինչ անել, երբ աղջկան ասել է, որ իրեն հավաքի ու էլ էդպես չպահի, ի պատասխան լսել է, որ եթե էլի էդպիսի բան լսի իր կյանքին վերջ կտա, պարուսուցը ինքը հավատում է այդ խոսքերին, քանի որ մի քանի անգամ խանդից ելնելով տեսել է թե ինչպես է թեթև կտրատում դաստակները:
> Հարց. ինչպես պետք է վարվի այս պարագայում պարուսուցը, որպեսզի չվնասի ոչմեկին, թե իրեն թե այդ աղջկան


մոտավորապես քանի տարեկան են աղջիկը և ուսուցիչը

----------


## Firegirl777

Չամիչ  ճիշտ ես հասկացել, 
պարուսուցը մոտ 25 տարեկան է իսկ աղջիկը մոտավոր 14

----------


## Arpine

> Չամիչ  ճիշտ ես հասկացել, 
> պարուսուցը մոտ 25 տարեկան է իսկ աղջիկը մոտավոր 14


պարզ է նա դեռահաս է իսկ այդ տարիքում (և ոչ միայն) նրանք կարող են «սիրահարվել» իրենցից բավականին մեծերին,ոչ միայն աղջիկները նաև տղաները, 
շատ բարդ իրավիճակ պետք է զգույշ լինել, հնարավոր է երեխան իսկապես անի իր ասածները
կարծում եմ պարուսույցի համար միակ ելքը ծնողներին տեղյակ պահելն է

----------

Firegirl777 (02.08.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ  ճիշտ ես հասկացել, 
> պարուսուցը մոտ 25 տարեկան է իսկ աղջիկը մոտավոր 14


Փաստորեն 14 տարեկան աղջիկը սիրահարվել է 25 տարեկան պարուսուց աղջկա՞ն: Ինչեւէ,կարեւոր չէ, ցանկացած դեպքում կարեւորը գրագետ մոտեցումն է, աղջիկը ուշադրության կարիք ունի, շատ հնարավոր է,որ ամեն ինչ շատ արագ հարթվի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ հենց այդպես էլ տեղի կունենա, եթե պարուսուցը աղջկան ուշադրություն հատկացնի, ժամանակ տրամադրի աղջկան եւ  նրան հնարավորություն տա արտահայտել այն ինչ կա իր ներսում, հնարավորություն ստանալով արտահայտվել եւ դուրս բերել ներսի եղածը, նա այլեւս այդ չափ չի սեւեւռվի, այդ զգացողությունը չի դառնա սեւեռուն: Պարուսուցը պիտի անկեղծ ուշադրություն հատկացնի աղջկան, ցույց տա, հասկացնել տա, որ աղջկան ընդունում է, չի մարժում այն ինչ կատարվում է նրա ներսում, եւ փորձի, աննկատ կերպով, բնական կերպով հարաբերությունները տեղափոխել ընկերական հարթություն: 

Իսկ ծնողներին հայտնելու գաղափարը հայտնի չէ, թե ինչ հետեւանքներ կունենա, եթե աղջիկը սուիցիդալ հակումներ  ունի,ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ընտանեկան մթնոլորտը, ծնողների հարաբերությունները, ծնող երեխա հարաբերությունները առողջ չեն, չի բացառվում, որ ծնողները ագրեսիվ են,կարող են երեխային պատժել, բռնության ենթարկել, զրկել պարի գնալու հնարավորություններից, բոլորս էլ  լավ գիտենք, որ շատ ու շատ հայ ընտանիքներում երեխաները քավության նոխազ են, ծնողները բոլոր իրենց անհաջողությունները բարդում են երեխաների գլխին, իրենց անգրագետ մոտեցմամբ  երեխաներին հոգեբանական տրավմաների են ենթարկում: 


Այն ինչ գրել եմ, հիմնված է անձնական փորձի վրա: 15 տարեկան էի, երբ ինձ սիրահարվել էր ինձանից երկու անգամ մեծ տղամարդ,ես նրանից զզվում էի, ամեն անգամ կոպտում, հայհոյում էի երբ ինձ մոտենում էր, նա ինձ հետեւեց ուղիղ 6 տարի, հետապդնում էր ինձ ամեն ուր, ես նրա հանդեպ նոխկանք էի զգում, նա ինձ սարսափելի վանում էր,նրա հետ դեմ առ դեմ խոսելու միտքը ինձ անասելի տհաճություն էր պատճառում: Այժմ լինելով արդեն բավականին հասուն, շատ լավ գիտակցում եմ,որ եթե այդ մարդուն մի փոքր ուշադրություն հատկացնեի, արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն տաի, հնարավոր է նա այդ չափ չսեւեռվեր, հիմա հենց այդպես էլ անում եմ, միշտ մարդկանց ուշադրություն եմ հատկացնում եւ արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն եմ տալիս, այն ինչ մերժվում է դառնում է սեւեռուն, կպչում է ու պոկ չի գալիս:

----------

Firegirl777 (02.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Փաստորեն 14 տարեկան աղջիկը սիրահարվել է 25 տարեկան պարուսուց աղջկա՞ն: Ինչեւէ,կարեւոր չէ, ցանկացած դեպքում կարեւորը գրագետ մոտեցումն է, աղջիկը ուշադրության կարիք ունի, շատ հնարավոր է,որ ամեն ինչ շատ արագ հարթվի, ամենայն հավանականությամբ հենց այդպես էլ տեղի կունենա, եթե պարուսուցը աղջկան ուշադրություն հատկացնի, ժամանակ տրամադրի աղջկան եւ  նրան հնարավորություն տա արտահայտել այն ինչ կա իր ներսում, հնարավորություն ստանալով արտահայտվել եւ դուրս բերել ներսի եղածը, նա այլեւս այդ չափ չի սեւեւռվի, այդ զգացողությունը չի դառնա սեւեռուն: Պարուսուցը պիտի անկեղծ ուշադրություն հատկացնի աղջկան, ցույց տա, հասկացնել տա, որ աղջկան ընդունում է, չի մարժում այն ինչ կատարվում է նրա ներսում, եւ փորձի, աննկատ կերպով, բնական կերպով հարաբերությունները տեղափոխել ընկերական հարթություն: 
> 
> Իսկ ծնողներին հայտնելու գաղափարը հայտնի չէ, թե ինչ հետեւանքներ կունենա, եթե աղջիկը սուիցիդալ հակումներ  ունի,ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ընտանեկան մթնոլորտը, ծնողների հարաբերությունները, ծնող երեխա հարաբերությունները առողջ չեն, չի բացառվում, որ ծնողները ագրեսիվ են,կարող են երեխային պատժել, բռնության ենթարկել, զրկել պարի գնալու հնարավորություններից, բոլորս էլ  լավ գիտենք, որ շատ ու շատ հայ ընտանիքներում երեխաները քավության նոխազ են, ծնողները բոլոր իրենց անհաջողությունները բարդում են երեխաների գլխին, իրենց անգրագետ մոտեցմամբ  երեխաներին հոգեբանական տրավմաների են ենթարկում:


 նախ կարծում եմ այդ զգացումը սեր չի, իսկ այն ընկերական հարթություն տանելը իհարկե ելք է, բայց դրա համար որոշակի հմտություն է պետք, ինչ վերաբերում է ծնողներին, հավանաբար երեխայի դաստիարակությունն էլ այնքան հաջող չեն իրականացնել, այլապես նրա վարքը այսպիսի ծայրահեղ դրսևորումներ չէր ունենա.
իսկ պարի պարապմունքներից կտրելը միանշանակ սխալ է.

----------

Firegirl777 (02.08.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> նախ կարծում եմ* այդ զգացումը սեր չի,* իսկ այն ընկերական հարթություն տանելը իհարկե ելք է, բայց դրա համար որոշակի հմտություն է պետք, ինչ վերաբերում է ծնողներին, հավանաբար երեխայի դաստիարակությունն էլ այնքան հաջող չեն իրականացնել, այլապես նրա վարքը այսպիսի ծայրահեղ դրսևորումներ չէր ունենա.
> իսկ պարի պարապմունքներից կտրելը միանշանակ սխալ է.


Կարեւոր չէ, թե ինչ է, այդ զգացողությունը կա, շրջապատի կողմից այն մերժելու եւ առհամարելու դեպքում մարդը կարող է հիվանդագին սեւեւռվել այդ զգացողության վրա, անկայուն հոգեկերտվածք ունենալու դեպքում կարող է հոգեկան աշխարհին լուրջ վնասներ հասցնել: Ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի երեխայի գլխին քարոզներ կարդալ, ինչ որ բան բացատրել, հասկացնել որ դա սեր չի,այն ինչ տեղի է ունենում սխալ է, այս ամենը մերժման վառ արտահայտվչաձեւեր են, պետք է արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն տալ, համբերատար կերպով թույլ տալ, որ դուրս հանի իր ներսի եղածը, եւ հասկանա, որ ինքը մերժված չէ: Մերժված լինելու դեպքում երեխան  կարող է իրեն լուրջ վնասներ հասցնել:

----------

Firegirl777 (02.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Կարեւոր չէ, թե ինչ է, այդ զգացողությունը կա, շրջապատի կողմից այն մերժելու եւ առհամարելու դեպքում մարդը կարող է հիվանդագին սեւեւռվել այդ զգացողության վրա, անկայուն հոգեկերտվածք ունենալու դեպքում կարող է հոգեկան աշխարհին լուրջ վնասներ հասցնել: Ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի երեխայի գլխին քարոզներ կարդալ, ինչ որ բան բացատրել, հասկացնել որ դա սեր չի,այն ինչ տեղի է ունենում սխալ է, այս ամենը մերժման վառ արտահայտվչաձեւեր են, պետք է արտահայտվելու հնարավորություն տալ, համբերատար կերպով թույլ տալ, որ դուրս հանի իր ներսի եղածը, եւ հասկանա, որ ինքը մերժված չէ: Մերժված լինելու դեպքում երեխան  կարող է իրեն լուրջ վնասներ հասցնել:


Այո բայց միանշանակ ոչինչ ասել չես կարող, նա մերժված է թե՞ ոչ , հատկապես դատելով նկարագրվածից նա բավականին համարձակ է, բացահայտ խանդ է ցուցադրում,
այնուամենայնիվ սա անհատական երևույթ է, մենք չգիտենք մանրամասները, չհասկացա կտրել է երակները թե՞ ոչ,միանշանակ ոչինչ ասել չես կարող

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այո բայց միանշանակ ոչինչ ասել չես կարող, նա մերժված է թե՞ ոչ , հատկապես դատելով նկարագրվածից նա բավականին համարձակ է, բացահայտ խանդ է ցուցադրում,
> այնուամենայնիվ սա անհատական երևույթ է, մենք չգիտենք մանրամասները, չհասկացա կտրել է երակները թե՞ ոչ,միանշանակ ոչինչ ասել չես կարող


Արփինե ջան, Firegirl777-ը արդեն նշել է, որ պարուսուցը փորձել է աղջկան կարգի հրավիրել, ասել էր, որ *իրան հավաքի ու էտպես չպահի*, սա մերժելու դրսեւորում է, ինչի հետւանքով աղջիկը դարձել է ավելի ագրեսիվ, դրա համար ասում եմ՝ պարուսուցի կողմից աղջկան մերժելու ցանկացած դրսեւորում իրավիճակը ավելի կբարդացնի, աղջկան պետք է հնարավորություն տալ արտահայտվել, պետք է նրան ըդնառաջ գնալ, հասկացնել տալ, որ ընդունում ես այն ամենը ինչը կատարվում է նրա ներսում:

----------


## Arpine

> Արփինե ջան, Firegirl777-ը արդեն նշել է, որ պարուսուցը փորձել է աղջկան կարգի հրավիրել, ասել էր, որ *իրան հավաքի ու էտպես չպահի*, սա մերժելու դրսեւորում է, ինչի հետւանքով աղջիկը դարձել է ավելի ագրեսիվ, դրա համար ասում եմ՝ պարուսուցի կողմից աղջկան մերժելու ցանկացած դրսեւորում իրավիճակը ավելի կբարդացնի, աղջկան պետք է հնարավորություն տալ արտահայտվել, պետք է նրան ըդնառաջ գնալ, հասկացնել տալ, որ ընդունում ես այն ամենը ինչը կատարվում է նրա ներսում:


Չամիչ ջան ախր էսպիսի դեպքը էսպես քննարկել հնարավոր չի, դեպքի մանրամասները չգիտենք, չենք ճանաչում աղջկան, նրա բնավորությունը չգիտենք, դեռահասին հասկանալն ու նրան բան հասկացնելը դժվար է, արգելելը անիմաստ.
իհարկե ասելը որ հասկանում ես իրեն և այլն հնարավոր է, բայց պարուսույցը արդյոք կարող է

----------


## Firegirl777

Ընտանիքի առումով ճիշտ եք, ընտանիքում ըստ պարուսուցի խոսքերի շատ խիստ մթնոլոտ է, և աղջկան իրոք շատ խիստ ու կաշկանդված են պահում, և համաձայն եմ, որ դա էլ կարող էր պատճառ հանդիսանալ այս ամենի:
Ուշադրության առումով պարուսույցը ասեց, որ վերջերս եղել է այդ աղջկա ծնունդը և չնայած այն հանգամանքին որ ուսուցչուհին երբեք նվերներ չի նվիրել իր աշակերտներին, այս դեպքում բացառություն է արել ու հատուկ նվեր պատրաստել այդ աղջնակի համար, այսինքն նշված ուշադրությունը նրա հանդեպ կա:
Երակները կտրելու առումով, նա ուղղակի վնասել է իրեն, լուրջ վնաս չի պատճառել, բայց եթե ապակիով դաստակը ճղրտել է կարծում եմ ավելի լուրջ արարքի հակում էլ կունենա:

----------

Arpine (02.08.2011)

----------


## erexa

Ըստ իս աղջնակը հոգեբանի կարիք ունի: Այս պարագայում կարծում եմ պարուսուցը աղջկան ոչնչով չի կարող օգնել:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ըստ իս աղջնակը հոգեբանի կարիք ունի: Այս պարագայում կարծում եմ պարուսուցը աղջկան ոչնչով չի կարող օգնել:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել է օգնել, լուծել նրա հոգեբանական խնդիրնե՞րը, բնականաբար չի կարող, խոսքը, ընդամենը, գնում է՝ սեփական՝ ոչ գրագետ մոտեցմամբ իրավիճակը ավելի չբարդացնելու մասին: Ի վերջո երեխան զգացմունքներ է տածում տվյալ պարուսուցի հանդեպ, ուզած թե չուզած, նա արդեն  ներքաշված է այս իրավիճակի մեջ,որտեղ նրա վարքը, ճիշտ կամ սխալ մոտեցումը, անմիջականորեն կազդի երեխայի վրա, խոսքը ոչ թե օգնելու, այլ չվնասելու մասին է:

----------


## erexa

> Իսկ ի՞նչ ասել է օգնել, լուծել նրա հոգեբանական խնդիրնե՞րը, բնականաբար չի կարող, խոսքը, ընդամենը, գնում է՝ սեփական՝ ոչ գրագետ մոտեցմամբ իրավիճակը ավելի չբարդացնելու մասին: Ի վերջո երեխան զգացմունքներ է տածում տվյալ պարուսուցի հանդեպ, ուզած թե չուզած, նա արդեն  ներքաշված է այս իրավիճակի մեջ,որտեղ նրա վարքը, ճիշտ կամ սխալ մոտեցումը, անմիջականորեն կազդի երեխայի վրա, խոսքը ոչ թե օգնելու, այլ չվնասելու մասին է:


Աղջնակն ոչ միայն արտահայտել է  իր զգացմունքներն, այլ նաև սպառնացել է պարուսուցուն, իսկ դա արդեն նշանակում է,որ աղջնակն ունի լուրջ խնդիրներ:  Պարուսուցը եթե անի էնպես ինչպես աղջիկն է ուզում  կզոհաբերի  ինքն իրեն, իսկ հակառակվելու դեպքում աղջիկը  կվնասի ինքն իրեն: Ամեն դեպքում հոգեբանի միջամտությունը համարում եմ պարտադիր պայման: Պարուսուցը թող անպայման խոսի որևէ հոգեբանի հետ, իրավիճակը չբարդացնելու համար:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պարուսուցը եթե անի էնպես ինչպես աղջիկն է ուզում  կզոհաբերի  ինքն իրեն,


Իսկ ո՞րտեղ խոսք գնաց էն մասին, որ պարուսուցը անի այն ինչ աղջիկն է ուզում, կմեջբերե՞ք այն հատվածը, որտեղ նման բան է գրված:

----------


## Firegirl777

> Իսկ ո՞րտեղ խոսք գնաց էն մասին, որ պարուսուցը անի այն ինչ աղջիկն է ուզում, կմեջբերե՞ք այն հատվածը, որտեղ նման բան է գրված:


Ուղղակի նվերի պահը կարելի ա համարել որպես աղջկա ուզածող շարժվելու պահ ու այն որ հիմա պարուսուցը վախենում է աղջնակին ինչ որ բան ասել, կամ ուրիշներին շատ գովել

----------

erexa (03.08.2011)

----------


## anahit96

Մի հարց ունեմ մեր հոգեբաններին.Սովորական է այն,որ 15 տարեկան տղան սիրահարվում է 25 տարեկան աղջկա  ու շատ լուրջ

----------


## Նունուշ

> Մի հարց ունեմ մեր հոգեբաններին.Սովորական է այն,որ 15 տարեկան տղան սիրահարվում է 25 տարեկան աղջկա  ու շատ լուրջ


անսովորական կլիներ եթե հինգ տարեկան տղան  :Yerexa:  լուրջ սիրահարվեր

----------

Meme (24.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի հարց ունեմ մեր հոգեբաններին.Սովորական է այն,որ 15 տարեկան *տղան* սիրահարվում է 25 տարեկան աղջկա  ու *շատ լուրջ*


Չէ, անսովոր ա  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ հիմա ոչ մի անսովոր բան չկա, դաժե եթե 15 տարեկան տղան 25 տարեկան տղայի լուրջ սիրահարվի,էլի սովորական ա:

----------

Ariadna (24.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (24.08.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Գիտեք տղաներին այդ տարիքում գրավում են իրենցից մեծ աղջիկները,քանի որ նրանք ավելի փորձառու են եւ գիտեք տղաները՝նամանավանդ հայ խուսափում են կույս աղջիկներից ելնելով պարատականության եւ այլ ավանդական բաներից,այդ տարիքում սիրահարվելը շատ նորմալ է եւ գեղեցիկ՝հորմոնները եւ հիպերակտիվությունը իրենցը ասում են,օկսիտոցինի մակարդակը շատ է բարձրանում :Smile:

----------

anahit96 (25.08.2011)

----------


## anahit96

> Գիտեք տղաներին այդ տարիքում գրավում են իրենցից մեծ աղջիկները,քանի որ նրանք ավելի փորձառու են եւ գիտեք տղաները՝նամանավանդ հայ խուսափում են կույս աղջիկներից ելնելով պարատականության եւ այլ ավանդական բաներից,այդ տարիքում սիրահարվելը շատ նորմալ է եւ գեղեցիկ՝հորմոնները եւ հիպերակտիվությունը իրենցը ասում են,օկսիտոցինի մակարդակը շատ է բարձրանում


Իսկ էտ անցողիկա՞

----------


## Haykolo1991

ինչի ա որ մի հոգեբանի մոտ գնալու համար գինը 15000 ա մի սեանսը,,մյուսի մոտ 5000??

----------


## Moonwalker

> ինչի ա որ մի հոգեբանի մոտ գնալու համար գինը 15000 ա մի սեանսը,,մյուսի մոտ 5000??


Ի՞նչի ա մի մեքենայի գինը 15000 դոլլար, իսկ մյուսինը՝ 5000: :Huh:

----------

Skeptic (26.08.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

> Իսկ էտ անցողիկա՞


Էխխ՜ Անահիտ ջան այս կյանքում ամենինչ անցողիկ է,ոչ մի բան հավերժական չէ,մեկ է մի օր ամենինչ վերջանում է,իսկ ավելի լուրջ,եթե իսկապես սիրում է,ապա սերը տարիք չի հարցնում,հնարավոր է որ հասունացումը անցնի շատ բաներ փոխվեն :Smile: 
Հայկ ջան քեզ էլ պատասխան եմ՝ուրեմն հոգեբան կա հոգեբան է,հոգեբան էլ կա...սիրած դեղը Ամիտրիպտիլինն է ու հալոպերիդոլը նորմալ մարդկանց նշանակելը :Shok:

----------

Arpine (25.08.2011)

----------


## Haykolo1991

ետ հոգեբան 15000 նոց ինձ ամիտրիպտիլներ նշանակել

----------


## h_jak

Մի հարց ունեմ, իսկ որտեղից կարելիա էժան հոգեբան գտնել? Ճիշտա չգիտեմ հոգեբանը ինչա անում, ինչովա օգնում, բայց երևի ինձ հոգեբանա հարկավոր.
Մի բան խորհուրդ տվեք ժողովուրդ.

----------


## h_jak

Իսկ հոգեբանը լուրջ պետքա. Ո՞վ գիտի, մեկ սեանսը քանի ժամ ա տևում?

----------


## Arpine

> Կարողա դա էլ պետք գա, կյանքա ինչ իմանաս?
> Իսկ հոգեբանը լուրջ պետքա. Ով գիտի մեկ սիանսը քանի ժամա տևում?


Մեկ սեանսը 1 ժամ է: :Smile:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Haykolo1991* ջան մենակ չասես որ Ամիտրիպտիլինը ինչ-որ վախենալու նեյրոլեպտիկի հետ է նշանակել,կամ մոնոթերապիա,այդ հակադեպրեսանտը միայն խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում է հարկավոր նշանակել՝բժշկի շատ ուշադիր հսկողության ներքո եւ պարբերաբար ստուգել արյան որակը,ասեմ նաեւ որ այն շատ կարդիոտոկսիկ է,գերացնում է՝ իր Գիստամինային եւ Ացետիլխոլինային ազդեցությունով,բերանի չորություն,տախիկարդիա,բթացում,սկզբից ուժեղ քունը տանում է ու քեզ ջարդված ես զգում,նաեւ բարձրացնում է ինքնասպանության հնարավորությունը՝բարձրացնելով Դոֆամինը ու համապատասխանաբար այն իրականացնելու էներգիա տալով,փոխում է ուղեղի բիոքիմիան,նյութափոխանակություն եւ լյարդի մասին լռում եմ:

*Պ.Ս. Միշտ հիշիր,որ կյանքը միայն սեւ եւ սպիտակ գույներից չի բաղկացած եւ չի լինում միայն շատ վատ,կամ լավ,ժպտա,ուրախացի եւ խաղա՝ուղղակի խաղա քո դերը այս կյանքում ու կտեսնես,թե կյանքը ինչ հրաշք է՝ ամենօր նոր զարմանալու առիթ կա,հիշիր Սողոմոն Թագավորի մատանիին գրված խոսքերը,երբ նա շատ ուրախ էր,կամ տխուր միշտ կարդում էր իր մատանիի գրությունը՝ Սա Կանցնի* :Smile:  :Yahoo:  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Kita (27.08.2011), Meme (26.08.2011), Ֆոտոն (26.08.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> *Haykolo1991* 
> 
> ՝ Սա Կանցնի[/B]


Չեմ սիրում էս խոսքերը, էտ խոսքերին մնում է ավելացնել՝ կյանքն էլ կանցնի: Էս ամեն ինչի մեջ տխուր նոտա կա:

Ես հանգել եմ մի եզրակացության, մարդը գործիք է, որին տիրապետելու եւ լավ հնչեցնելու համար ժամանակ ու հմտություն է պետք: Մարդու կարեւոր խնդիրը՝ կարողանալ լինել այնպիսին ինչպիսին նա իրականում՝ է: Իսկ սա իրականում այնքան էլ հեշտ ու պարզ չէ, ինչքան կարող է թվալ: Մարդը շատ բարդ եւ հետաքրքիր էակ է, ինքնաճանաչումից եւ ինքնաբացահայտումից ավելի հետաքրքիր պրոցես չկա: Բոլոր տեսակին բացասական ապրումները, դեպրեսիաները,նեվրոզները պետք է օգտագործել ի նպաստ ինքնաճանաչման ու ինքնաբացահայտման:

----------


## Haykolo1991

ամիտրիպտիլին ու էգլոնիլ

----------


## Նունուշ

> Իսկ հոգեբանը լուրջ պետքա. Ո՞վ գիտի, մեկ սեանսը քանի ժամ ա տևում?


էտ հոգեբանի պետկությունը ընդամենը մոդայա արտերկրներից եկած, ամեն մարդ իր հարցերը ինքը պետք է լուծի, իմ կարծիքով հոգեբանին դիմելը  հիմարությունա: Անիմաստ դրամի վատնում, խոսքը իհարկե չի գնում հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին:

----------


## h_jak

> էտ հոգեբանի պետկությունը ընդամենը մոդայա արտերկրներից եկած, ամեն մարդ իր հարցերը ինքը պետք է լուծի, իմ կարծիքով հոգեբանին դիմելը  հիմարությունա: Անիմաստ դրամի վատնում, խոսքը իհարկե չի գնում հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին:


Համարյա համաձայն եմ , բայց օրինակ ինձ մարդա պետք ում հետ կարամ խոսեմ առանց քաշվելու, այսինքն անծանոթ մեկը շատ հարմար թեքնածույա, 
թեկուզ հոգեբան չլինի, կարա ուղղակի նորմալ, լուրջ մարդ լինի.

----------


## Arpine

> էտ հոգեբանի պետկությունը ընդամենը մոդայա արտերկրներից եկած, ամեն մարդ իր հարցերը ինքը պետք է լուծի, իմ կարծիքով հոգեբանին դիմելը  հիմարությունա: Անիմաստ դրամի վատնում, խոսքը իհարկե չի գնում հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին:


անիմաստ բաներ ես գրել. ուրեմն քո կարծիքով հոգեբանին պետք է դիմեն հոգեկան հիվանդները, 
չեք հասկանում որ հոգեբանը հոգեկան շեղումներով մարդկանց հետ գործ չի ունենում:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011), Մինա (26.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Համարյա համաձայն եմ ,* բայց օրինակ ինձ մարդա պետք ում հետ կարամ խոսեմ առանց քաշվելու*, այսինքն անծանոթ մեկը շատ հարմար թեքնածույա, 
> թեկուզ հոգեբան չլինի, կարա ուղղակի նորմալ, լուրջ մարդ լինի.


*h_jak* քո նշած մարդը կարա հենց հոգեբանը լինի վերջապես հոգեբանը հո բոբո չի, սովորական մարդա էլի, թե հայաստանում մոդայա որ հոգեբանի դեր տանեն ընկերուհիները, ընկերները կամ էլ հարևանները:

----------

Kita (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011)

----------


## h_jak

> *h_jak* քո նշած մարդը կարա հենց հոգեբանը լինի վերջապես հոգեբանը հո բոբո չի, սովորական մարդա էլի, թե հայաստանում մոդայա որ հոգեբանի դեր տանեն ընկերուհիները, ընկերները կամ էլ հարևանները:


Դե լավ թող հոգեբան լինի, դե մեկին խորհուրդ տվեք.

----------


## Arpine

> Դե լավ թող հոգեբան լինի, դե մեկին խորհուրդ տվեք.


Ճիշտն ասած մեկին կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ բայց Երևանից չի 
էստեղ նայի http://www.psychology.am/f3gb3/%D5%B...%80%D5%A8.html

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հարգելի *Չամիչ* ես քեզ հետ համամիտ չեմ,մարդը,երբ նեվրոզ,կամ խորը դեպրեսիա է ունենում,ապա ուժ չի ունենա օգտագործել այն իրեն վերլուծելու համար,դրանք շատ դաժան հիվանդություններ են:

*Haykolo1991* ջան *Էգլոնիլը* նեյրոլեպտիկ է եւ հոգեբույժների ծանր հրետանին է շիզոֆրենիա եւ բիոպոլյար խանգարումներով տառապող մարդկանց համար,ես քեզ արի մի կոմբինացիա առաջարկեմ,դու քննարկի քո հոգեբանի հետ եւ եթե նա տա իր համաձայնությունը դա շատ ավելի արդյունավետ կլինի:
1.Օրը 4գր *Պիրացետամ* (Նոտրոպիլ) այն նոտրոպ է եւ բարձրացնում է Ամիտրիպտիլինի արդյունավետությունը,հանում է նրա կողմից առաջացրած բազում կողմնակի էֆֆեկտներ,քունը տանելը,հիշողության վատացումը,կարգավորում է արյան շրջանառությունը,տոկսիկ չէ ու համարյա լյարդում մետաբոլիզմի չի ենթարկվում եւ ամենակարեւորը՝ուժեղացնելով Ամիտրիպտիլինի ուժը,թույլ է տալիս օգտագործել ավելի քիչ քանակություն:
2,*Ամիտրիպտիլին* 2-3 հատ 50-75մգ,քանի որ դա բավական է պիրացետամի հետ ու համել կողմնակի էֆֆեկտները քիչ կլինի,խմել երեկոյան ժամերին,Պիրացետամը առավոտները
3,Ավելացնել ինչ-որ հեպոպրոտեկտոր(լյարդի պաշտպանիչ),ասենք *Կարսիլ*՝որը խոտաբույսից է եւ շատ հասանելի,կամ ինչ-որ ֆոսֆոլիպիդներ պարունակող դեղ:

Պ.Ս. Այդ կոմբինացիան փորձված եւ մեկը մյուսին լրացնող,բազում կողմնակի էֆֆեկտներից ազատվելու,ավելի դրական արդյունքներ ստանալու ձեւ է,բայց ես լրիվ ուրիշ բուժում կնշանակեի: :Think:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ճիշտն ասած մեկին կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ բայց Երևանից չի 
> էստեղ նայի http://www.psychology.am/f3gb3/%D5%B...%80%D5%A8.html


Վայ, մեր Ինգան էլ էստեղ կա:  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (26.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

Արփինեին.........իսկ քո ծնողները, կամ ծնօղներիտ ծնողները, աղջիկ ջան քա՞նի անգամ են իրենց կյանքում դիմել հոգեբանին: Ես օրինակ քո երկու տարիքին եմ ու չեմ հիշում որ ինչ-որ մեկը իմ շրջապատից երևէ դիմի հոգեբանին, կասեմ ավելին, ես էտ մասնագիտության գոյության մասին լսեցի երբ երկրորդ կուրս էի: Սա նշանակում է որ մարդիկ դարերով ապրել են առանց այդ "մասնագետի" կարիքը զգալու:

----------


## Arpine

Ընդհանրապես Հոգեբանությունը որպես գիտություն, փիլիսոփայությունից առանձնացել և որպես ինքնուրույն գիտություն, կայացել է բավականին ուշ՝ 19-րդ դարի երկրորդ կեսին: Ուստի հայստնի նման պետության համար իսկի էլ տրամաբանական չէր լինի ունենալ զարգացած գիտություն: Իսկ թե ծնողներս քանի անգամ են դիմել կամ ընդհանրապես դիմել են թե ոչ, կներեք, բայց ձեր խնդիրը չէ: 
Եթե դուք հեռու եք Հոգեբանությունից և, չգիտեմ էլ ինչու, ուշ եք իմացել նրա գոյության մասին դա չի նշանակում , որ այն գոյություն չունի կամ անհրաժեշտ չէ մարդկանց:
Ինչ վերաբերւմ է մասնագետի  կարիքը զգալուն, այն միշտ էլ եղել է, պարզապես մասնագետ չի եղել:
Ի դեպ, ես չեմ փորձում համոզել ձեզ, մտածեք՝ ինչպես ուզում եք:

----------

Ariadna (26.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (26.08.2011), Skeptic (26.08.2011), Աթեիստ (27.08.2011), Մինա (26.08.2011), Նարե91 (28.08.2011), Ֆոտոն (27.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Ընդհանրապես Հոգեբանությունը որպես գիտություն, փիլիսոփայությունից առանձնացել և որպես ինքնուրույն գիտություն, կայացել է բավականին ուշ՝ 19-րդ դարի երկրորդ կեսին: Ուստի հայստնի նման պետության համար իսկի էլ տրամաբանական չէր լինի ունենալ զարգացած գիտություն: Իսկ թե ծնողներս քանի անգամ են դիմել կամ ընդհանրապես դիմել են թե ոչ, կներեք, բայց ձեր խնդիրը չէ: 
> Եթե դուք հեռու եք Հոգեբանությունից և, չգիտեմ էլ ինչու, ուշ եք իմացել նրա գոյության մասին դա չի նշանակում , որ այն գոյություն չունի կամ անհրաժեշտ չէ մարդկանց:
> Ինչ վերաբերւմ է մասնագետի  կարիքը զգալուն, այն միշտ էլ եղել է, պարզապես մասնագետ չի եղել:
> Ի դեպ, ես չեմ փորձում համոզել ձեզ, մտածեք՝ ինչպես ուզում եք:


առաջին հերթին հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի, դա հումանիտար առարկայա, երկրորդ ես արդեն քանի տարիյա ուսումնասիրում եմ հոգեբանությունը ԱՄՆ-ի համալսարաններից մեկում, ու դա ինձ հիմք է տալիս ունենալ այդ կարծիքը, երրորդ: Հիմա դու կարծում ես որ հոգեբանությունը անհրաժեշտություն է և ես ինչ էլ ասեմ, համոզված եմ դու կմնաս քո կարծիքին, իսկ եթե մեկը օրինակ կարծում է որ կյանքը ահավոր բանա, նրան ով էլ ինչ ասի նա կմնա իր կարծիքին: Մարդու միակ հոգեբանը պետքա լինի իր ներքին ձայնը: Իսկ փիլիսոոայությունը գոյություն ունի շատ վաղ ժամանակներից, ու շատ պետք է մարդկությանը: Իսկ քո ծնողների պահով ես հարցրեցի որպեսզի օրինակ բերեմ քեզ նրանց: 
Մի հարց էլ...............ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում այդ օգնությունը որ մարդ կարող է ստանալ հոգեբանից: Օրինակ մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ մի երիտասարդ այս թեմայում իր կարծիքով հոգեբանի կարիք ուներ ու իրեն հոգեբանից հարկավոր էր իմանալ արդյոք նա հանդիպի իր նախկին սիրուն թե ոչ, բայց դա իր գործ է նա ինքը պետք է դա որոշի: Հիմա ես ուզում եմ որ դու բերես մի օրինակ երբ հոգեբանի միջամտությունը անհրաժեշտ է:

----------


## Art n em

Մի հարց. ինչի՞ց կարող է լինել, որ իմ վրա ազդում են նկարների միջի հայացքները։

----------


## ivy

> առաջին հերթին *հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի*, դա հումանիտար առարկայա, երկրորդ ես արդեն քանի տարիյա ուսումնասիրում եմ հոգեբանությունը ԱՄՆ-ի համալսարաններից մեկում:


Ու էնտեղ ձեզ սովորեցնում են, որ հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի՞:  :Huh: 
Լավ, աստված էդ համալսարանի հետ, մի հատ գոնե Վիքիպեդիա բացի նման բան գրելուց առաջ...

----------

Arpine (26.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (27.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011), Աթեիստ (27.08.2011), Գեա (26.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> առաջին հերթին հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի


,
Կներեք, չեմ կարող համաձայնվել 



> դա հումանիտար առարկայա, երկրորդ ես արդեն քանի տարիյա ուսումնասիրում եմ հոգեբանությունը ԱՄՆ-ի համալսարաններից մեկում, ու դա ինձ հիմք է տալիս ունենալ այդ կարծիքը, երրորդ: Հիմա դու կարծում ես որ հոգեբանությունը անհրաժեշտություն է և ես ինչ էլ ասեմ, համոզված եմ դու կմնաս քո կարծիքին, իսկ եթե մեկը օրինակ կարծում է որ կյանքը ահավոր բանա, նրան ով էլ ինչ ասի նա կմնա իր կարծիքին: Մարդու միակ հոգեբանը պետքա լինի իր ներքին ձայնը: Իսկ փիլիսոոայությունը գոյություն ունի շատ վաղ ժամանակներից, ու շատ պետք է մարդկությանը: Իսկ քո ծնողների պահով ես հարցրեցի որպեսզի օրինակ բերեմ քեզ նրանց:


Եթե դուք ժխտում եք Հոգեբանության գիտություն լինելը,եթե համարում եք, որ նրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկա որ անիմաստ է, ապա էլ ինչու՞ եք այն արդեն մի քանի տարի ուսումնասիրում:



> Մի հարց էլ...............ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում այդ օգնությունը որ մարդ կարող է ստանալ հոգեբանից: Օրինակ մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ մի երիտասարդ այս թեմայում իր կարծիքով հոգեբանի կարիք ուներ ու իրեն հոգեբանից հարկավոր էր իմանալ արդյոք նա հանդիպի իր նախկին սիրուն թե ոչ, բայց դա իր գործ է նա ինքը պետք է դա որոշի: Հիմա ես ուզում եմ որ դու բերես մի օրինակ երբ հոգեբանի միջամտությունը անհրաժեշտ է:


Էլի ինքը որոշեց, ոչ ոք նրան ոչինչ չստիպեց չէ: Էլի եմ ասում միգուցե ես դեռ այդքան փորձառություն չունեմ, դեռ սովորում եմ, դեռ շատ բան ունեմ սովորելու: 
Բացի այդ հոգեբանները հո միայն անհտական գործունեություն իրականացնող չեն, ներկայումս հոգեբաններ կան (պետք է լինեն) նաև դպրոցներում, մանկապարտեզներում, մանկատներում և այլն:

----------


## Նունուշ

> Ու էնտեղ ձեզ սովորեցնում են, որ հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի՞: 
> Լավ, աստված էդ համալսարանի հետ, մի հատ գոնե Վիքիպեդիա բացի նման բան գրելուց առաջ...


Ու ոչ միայն դա, այլ նաև որ Վիքիպեդիայում եղած տվյալներին լուրջ չվերաբերվել, ու երբեկ այնտեղից որև տվյալներ չմեջբերել գրավոր աշխատանքների մեջ:

----------


## Նունուշ

> Եթե դուք ժխտում եք Հոգեբանության գիտություն լինելը,եթե համարում եք, որ նրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկա որ անիմաստ է, ապա էլ ինչու՞ եք այն արդեն մի քանի տարի ուսումնասիրում:


Ես չեմ պատրաստվում մարդկանց խորհուրդներ տալ, կամ հոգեբանական օգնություն ցուցաբերել, ես պատրաստվում եմ զբաղվել հետազոտական գործունեությամբ, և ուսումնասիրել հոգեկան հիվանդությունները, ավելի կոնկրետ շիզոֆրենիան; 
իսկ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները հոգեբանությունը առ այսօր ի վիձակի բուժելու, գնա գժանոց հարցրա քանի հոգեկան հիվան են լավացրե ու դուրս գրե այնտեղից: Ասա ինձ որևէ լուրջ հոգեկան հիվանդություն որը ենթարկվում է բուժման:

----------


## ivy

> Ու ոչ միայն դա, այլ նաև որ Վիքիպեդիայում եղած տվյալներին լուրջ չվերաբերվել, ու երբեկ այնտեղից որև տվյալներ չմեջբերել գրավոր աշխատանքների մեջ:


Չգիտեմ՝ ձեզ ինչ են սովորեցնում ձեր համալսարանում, բայց հոգեբանությունը գիտություն է, ու դա քննարկման առարկա չի:
Ու եթե մեկը կանգնի դիմացս և ասի, որ հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի, մի հատ թարս չափալախ կստանա հոգեբանի երեք դիպլոմներովս:
Լավ է, որ վիրտուալ ենք շփվում:  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (26.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011), Աթեիստ (27.08.2011), Գեա (27.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> Ես չեմ պատրաստվում մարդկանց խորհուրդներ տալ, կամ հոգեբանական օգնություն ցուցաբերել, ես պատրաստվում եմ զբաղվել հետազոտական գործունեությամբ, և ուսումնասիրել հոգեկան հիվանդությունները, ավելի կոնկրետ շիզոֆրենիան


դե դա արդեն հոգեբուժություն է:

----------

Ariadna (27.08.2011), ivy (26.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011), Աթեիստ (27.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Մի հարց. ինչի՞ց կարող է լինել, որ իմ վրա ազդում են նկարների միջի հայացքները։


ինչա՞ նշանակում ազդումա, վատ ազդեցությունա տողում թե լավ

----------


## Arpine

> Ու ոչ միայն դա, այլ նաև որ Վիքիպեդիայում եղած տվյալներին լուրջ չվերաբերվել, ու երբեկ այնտեղից որև տվյալներ չմեջբերել գրավոր աշխատանքների մեջ:


Պարզ է որ Վիքիպեդիայի տվյալներում սխալներ են լինում , բայց ժխտել գիտությունը :Stop:

----------


## Նունուշ

> դե դա արդեն հոգեբուժություն է:


հա բայց մարդկանց խորհուրդներ և ուղություն տալը սխալ է, հոգեբանություն որպես այդպիսին ես չեմ ընդունում, ու հոգեբան էտ միջոցով գումար վաստակող նույնպես, դրա համար էլ նշեցի որ եթե մարդ հոգեկան հիվանդություն ունի նա պետք է դիմի հոգեբանին, ես երբևիցե չեմ ասե հոգեբանություն գոյություն չկա:

----------


## Նունուշ

> Պարզ է որ Վիքիպեդիայի տվյալներում սխալներ են լինում , բայց ժխտել գիտությունը


Գիտություն համարվում ձշգրիտ առարկաները, օրինակ ֆիզիկան, քիմիան, մաթը, երբ 2+2=4 կամ երբ երկու նյութ իրար խառնելով ստանում ես կոնկրետ բան, ու ամեն անգամ նույնը, իսկ հոգեբանության մեջ այդ բանը չկա երբեկ չես իմա ինչից ինչ արդյունք կստացվի, երկու տարբեր մարդ նույն իրավիձակին կարող են բացարձակ տարբեր ռեակցյա տալ:

----------


## Arpine

> իսկ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները հոգեբանությունը առ այսօր ի վիձակի բուժելու, գնա գժանոց հարցրա քանի հոգեկան հիվան են լավացրե ու դուրս գրե այնտեղից: Ասա ինձ որևէ լուրջ հոգեկան հիվանդություն որը ենթարկվում է բուժման:


Ախր ինչու պիտի հոգեկան հիվանդությունները հոգեբանությունը բուժի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Ախր ինչու պիտի հոգեկան հիվանդությունները հոգեբանությունը բուժի:


Բա ո՞վ

----------


## Arpine

> Բա ո՞վ


զարմանում եմ ,մի քանի տարիա ուսումնասիրում ես, ու չգիտես «ով»

----------

Magic-Mushroom (27.08.2011)

----------


## Art n em

կներեք դուք հիվանդանոցում եք աշխատում կամ ընդհանրապես պրակտիկա ունեցող մասնագետ եք , ինձ մասնագետի կարծիքա պետք

----------


## Art n em

ինչա՞ նշանակում ազդումա, վատ ազդեցությունա տողում թե լավ 
կներեք դուք հիվանդանոցում եք աշխատում կամ ընդհանրապես պրակտիկա ունեցող մասնագետ եք , ինձ մասնագետի կարծիքա պետք

----------


## Նունուշ

> զարմանում եմ ,մի քանի տարիա ուսումնասիրում ես, ու չգիտես «ով»


սովորական բժիկը չի կարա որոհետև իրենց օրգանիզմը առողջա, նույնիսկ գլխուղեղի ոչնչով չի տարբերվում առողջ մարդու ուղեղից: Այցհեյմերը չհաշված, այդ պարագայում ուղեղի բջիջները մահանում են ու ուղեղը ահագին կսկծվումա, բայց թե դա հոգեկան հիվանդություն չի իմ կարծիքով, ֆիզիոլոգիականա ավելի շուտ:

----------


## Նունուշ

> կներեք դուք հիվանդանոցում եք աշխատում կամ ընդհանրապես պրակտիկա ունեցող մասնագետ եք , ինձ մասնագետի կարծիքա պետք


ոչ ես դեռ սովորում եմ:

----------


## Freeman

> սովորական բժիկը չի կարա որոհետև իրենց օրգանիզմը առողջա, նույնիսկ գլխուղեղի ոչնչով չի տարբերվում առողջ մարդու ուղեղից: Այցհեյմերը չհաշված, այդ պարագայում ուղեղի բջիջները մահանում են ու ուղեղը ահագին կսկծվումա, բայց թե դա հոգեկան հիվանդություն չի իմ կարծիքով, ֆիզիոլոգիականա ավելի շուտ:


*Նունուշ* քո կարծիքով մինչև հիմա գոնե մի դեպք չի եղե՞լ,որ հոգեբանը մարդուն համոզել ա ինքնասպանություն չանի, * Գոնե մի դեպք,եղել ա՞,թե՞ չէ*  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (27.08.2011), Arpine (27.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), Lusina (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (27.08.2011), Դեկադա (27.08.2011), Մինա (27.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> սովորական բժիկը չի կարա որոհետև իրենց օրգանիզմը առողջա, նույնիսկ գլխուղեղի ոչնչով չի տարբերվում առողջ մարդու ուղեղից: Այցհեյմերը չհաշված, այդ պարագայում ուղեղի բջիջները մահանում են ու ուղեղը ահագին կսկծվումա, բայց թե դա հոգեկան հիվանդություն չի իմ կարծիքով, ֆիզիոլոգիականա ավելի շուտ:


Խոսքս բոլորովին էլ այս ,«ով»- ին չէր բերաբերում

----------


## Art n em

ոչ ես դեռ սովորում եմ

նայում եմ ենթադրենք մի կայք, որտեղ կան մարդկանց նկարներ ու անընդհատ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ գրվածների վրա, ինձ թվում է թե նկարից ինձ են նայում դե ես գիտեմ պատճառները, բայց ուզում եմ հարցնել , քո պրակտիկայի ժամանակ հանդիպել ես նման բան

----------


## Նունուշ

> *Նունուշ* քո կարծիքով մինչև հիմա գոնե մի դեպք չի եղե՞լ,որ հոգեբանը մարդուն համոզել ա ինքնասպանություն չանի, * Գոնե մի դեպք,եղել ա՞,թե՞ չէ*


ինքասպանություն անողը չի գնում հոգեբանի մոտ, որ էն ել իրան հետ գանգնեցնի, նա անում է իր մտքին դրածը: Ես երբ 19 տարեկան էի մի լավ ընկերուհի ունեի, նա իքնասպան եղավ, պարզվում է վոր մեկ տարի առաջ նա ինքնասպանության փորց էր կատարե ու իրա հետ ահագին հոգեբանները զբաղվել էին ու ի՞նչ, մի տարի հետո նա ինքնասպան եղավ: Ես ում գիտեմ ինքնասպանություն գործած նրանք երբեք չեն դիմե հոգեբանին, իսկ ով որ դիմում է նրանց մտքին չկա դա, որ մտքին լինում է ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ ոչինչ չի կարող անի:

----------


## Նունուշ

> ոչ ես դեռ սովորում եմ
> 
> նայում եմ ենթադրենք մի կայք, որտեղ կան մարդկանց նկարներ ու անընդհատ չեմ կարողանում կենտրոնանալ գրվածների վրա, ինձ թվում է թե նկարից ինձ են նայում դե ես գիտեմ պատճառները, բայց ուզում եմ հարցնել , քո պրակտիկայի ժամանակ հանդիպել ես նման բան


ես պրակտիկա չունեմ ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում զբաղվել դրանով, իսկ եթե դու գիտես պատճառները էլ ինչի՞ ես հարցնում

----------


## Lusina

> ինքասպանություն անողը չի գնում հոգեբանի մոտ, որ էն ել իրան հետ գանգնեցնի, նա աում է իր մտքին դրածը: Ես երբ տարեկան էի մի ավ ընկերուհի ունեի, նա իքնասպան եղավ, պարզվում է վոր մեկ տարի առաջ նա ինքնասպանության փորց էր կատարե ու իրա հետ ահագին հոգեբանները զբաղվել էին ու ի՞նչ, մի տարի հետո նա ինքնասպան եղավ: Ես ում գիտեմ ինքնասպանություն գործած նրանք երբեք չեն դիմե հոգեբանին, իսկ ով որ դիմում է նրանց մտքին չկա դա, վոր մտքին լինում է ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ ոչինչ չի կարող անի:


Նախ ասեմ,որ հոգեբանության հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունեմ, բայց դա հարկավոր չի այս գրառմանը պատասխանելու համար.
Հարգելի Նունուշ , ձեր կյանքի փորձն ու ձեզ հանդիպած դեպքերը   " ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ ոչինչ չի կարող անի"  այսպիսի հայտարարության համար շատ քիչ են, անկախ թեմայից, անկախ իրավիճակից, ծայրահեղ հայտարարություններ մի արեք, անգամ ես, որ հոգեբան չեմ, տհաճությամբ եմ նման բանը կարդում

----------

VisTolog (28.08.2011), Մինա (27.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Նախ ասեմ,որ հոգեբանության հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունեմ, բայց դա հարկավոր չի այս գրառմանը պատասխանելու համար.
> Հարգելի Նունուշ , ձեր կյանքի փորձն ու ձեզ հանդիպած դեպքերը   " ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ ոչինչ չի կարող անի"  այսպիսի հայտարարության համար շատ քիչ են, անկախ թեմայից, անկախ իրավիճակից, ծայրահեղ հայտարարություններ մի արեք, անգամ ես, որ հոգեբան չեմ, տհաճությամբ եմ նման բանը կարդում


դա միայ իմ անձնական փորցը չի այլ շատ դասախոսների պրակտիկայից պատմած, նաև իմ ուսումնասիրությունները, հա իմիջիայլոց երբ հոգեբաններ գոյություն չունէին աշխարհում, ինքնասպանությունների թիվը ավելի ու ավելի քիչ էր, դա ստատիստիկայա: հիմա միհատ պարզ լոգիկայի հարց բա որ հիմա էսքան հոգեբան կա որոնք կանխում են ինքնասպանություններ, բա ինչույա տարեց տարի ինքնասպանությունն թիվը աշխարհով մեկ ավելանում

----------


## Lusina

> դա միայ իմ անձնական փորցը չի այլ շատ դասախոսների պրակտիկայից պատմած, նաև իմ ուսումնասիրությունները, հա իմիջիայլոց երբ հոգեբաններ գոյություն չունէին աշխարհում, ինքնասպանությունների թիվը ավելի ու ավելի քիչ էր, դա ստատիստիկայա: հիմա միհատ պարզ լոգիկայի հարց բա որ հիմա էսքան հոգեբան կա որոնք կանխում են ինքնասպանություններ, բա ինչույա տարեց տարի ինքնասպանության թիվը աշխարհով մեկ ավելանում


Ախր դու այնպիսի փաստարկներ ես բերում, որ պատասխանելու բան էլ չկա.
 Կներես իհարկե, ինչպես կուզես մեկնաբանիր, բայց ես քեզ հետ չեմ բանավիճի :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (28.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> ինքասպանություն անողը չի գնում հոգեբանի մոտ, որ էն ել իրան հետ գանգնեցնի, նա անում է իր մտքին դրածը: Ես երբ 19 տարեկան էի մի լավ ընկերուհի ունեի, նա իքնասպան եղավ, պարզվում է վոր մեկ տարի առաջ նա ինքնասպանության փորց էր կատարե ու իրա հետ ահագին հոգեբանները զբաղվել էին ու ի՞նչ, մի տարի հետո նա ինքնասպան եղավ: Ես ում գիտեմ ինքնասպանություն գործած նրանք երբեք չեն դիմե հոգեբանին, իսկ ով որ դիմում է նրանց մտքին չկա դա, որ մտքին լինում է ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ ոչինչ չի կարող անի:


Եթե մի դեպքում չի օգնել,չի նշանակում թե անօգուտ ա,պարզ ա որ ով որոշել ա ինքնքասպանություն անի, չի գնա հոգեբանի մոտ,բայց իրան կաշխատեն չէ՞ օգնեն,այսինքն քո ասածը հարցիս պատասխանը չէր, Ես քեզ հարցնում եմ, թե քո կարծիքով մինչև  հիմա գոնե մի հոգեբան, մի մարդու կյանք կարողացե՞լ ա փրկի,թե՞ չէ
Եթե ասես,որ գոնե մի դեպք չի եղել,ուրեմն դու անձնական լարվածություն ունես հոգեբանների հետ, իսկ եթե գոնե մի մարդու կյանք փրկել են,ուրեմն էդ *գիտությունն*  անօգուտ չի

----------

Arpine (27.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), Lusina (27.08.2011), Skeptic (27.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Աթեիստ (27.08.2011), Մինա (27.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> դա միայ իմ անձնական փորցը չի այլ շատ դասախոսների պրակտիկայից պատմած, նաև իմ ուսումնասիրությունները, հա իմիջիայլոց երբ հոգեբաններ գոյություն չունէին աշխարհում, ինքնասպանությունների թիվը ավելի ու ավելի քիչ էր, դա ստատիստիկայա: հիմա միհատ պարզ լոգիկայի հարց բա որ հիմա էսքան հոգեբան կա որոնք կանխում են ինքնասպանություններ, բա ինչույա տարեց տարի ինքնասպանությունն թիվը աշխարհով մեկ ավելանում


Պատճառահետևանքային կապը սխալ ես տեսնում՝ ինքնասպանությունների աճը նպաստեց հոգեբանության տարածվելուն, ոչ թե հոգեբանները ինքնասպանության աճին,հոգեբանը ոչ մեկին չի ստիպում,որ ինքնասպանություն անի,լավագույն դեպքում չեզոք ա :Smile:

----------

Kita (27.08.2011), Lusina (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> երբ հոգեբաններ գոյություն չունէին աշխարհում, ինքնասպանությունների թիվը ավելի ու ավելի քիչ էր, դա ստատիստիկայա:


Ես նկատել եմ, որ երբ հոգեբաններ չկային, աշխարհում ո՛չ սպիդ կար, ո՛չ համակարգիչ։
Հիմի չգիտեմ սիրեմ դրանց (համակարգիչների խաթր), թե չսիրեմ (սպիդի պատճառով)։

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, վերևում հպանցիկ նշածդ տարիքը հեչ չեն բռնում մանկական օրինակների ու մտքերի հետ։

----------

Freeman (27.08.2011), Jarre (27.08.2011), Lusina (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.08.2011), murmushka (28.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Գեա (28.08.2011), Նարե91 (28.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Պատճառահետևանքային կապը սխալ ես տեսնում՝ ինքնասպանությունների աճը նպաստեց հոգեբանության տարածվելուն, ոչ թե հոգեբանները ինքնասպանության աճին,հոգեբանը ոչ մեկին չի ստիպում,որ ինքնասպանություն անի,լավագույն դեպքում չեզոք ա


ես չեմ ասե նպաստեց, ես ասում եմ օգուտ չտվեց:

----------


## Freeman

> ես չեմ ասե նպաստեց, ես ասում եմ օգուտ չտվեց:


Նունուշ ջան, եթե գոնե մի անգամ օգնել են, ուրեմն անօգուտ չի, հիմա էս երկու էջ ա հարցնում եմ, համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ոչ-մի մարդու չեն փրկել

----------


## Նունուշ

> Նունուշ ջան, եթե գոնե մի անգամ օգնել են, ուրեմն անօգուտ չի, հիմա էս երկու էջ ա հարցնում եմ, համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ոչ-մի մարդու չեն փրկել


փիլիսոփայությունում կա մի տերմին "դետերմինիզ" այսինք երբ ամեն ինչ նախորոք կանխորոշված է, ես էտ գաղափարի կողմնակիցն եմ: ասինքն լինելու բանը կլինի, չլնելունն էլ չի լինի.................հույսով եմ պատասխանեցի հարցիտ

----------


## Freeman

> փիլիսոփայությունում կա մի տերմին "դետերմինիզ" այսինք երբ ամեն ինչ նախորոք կանխորոշված է, ես էտ գաղափարի կողմնակիցն եմ: ասինքն լինելու բանը կլինի, չլնելունն էլ չի լինի.................հույսով եմ պատասխանեցի հարցիտ


Պատասխանեցիր,բայց դրանից հետևում ա, որ բժշկությունն էլ մարդկանց պետք չի, ու եթե խեղդվող մարդ ես տեսնում, չպիտի օգնես, որովհետև լինելու բանը կլինի  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2011), Arpine (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Գեա (28.08.2011), Մինա (28.08.2011)

----------


## Նունուշ

> Պատասխանեցիր,բայց դրանից հետևում ա, որ բժշկությունն էլ մարդկանց պետք չի, ու եթե խեղդվող մարդ ես տեսնում, չպիտի օգնես, որովհետև լինելու բանը կլինի


օգնել պետքա, բայց եթե էտ մարդու ճակատին գրացա որ պետքա խեղտվի նա կխեղտվի, ինչքանա լինում որ մարդիկ փորցում են օգնել բայց չեն կարողանում, հլը մի բան էլ իրանք էլ են խեղտվում, որովհետև դա նրանց ճակատագիրնա:

----------


## Նունուշ

> Պատասխանեցիր,բայց դրանից հետևում ա, որ բժշկությունն էլ մարդկանց պետք չի, ու եթե խեղդվող մարդ ես տեսնում, չպիտի օգնես, որովհետև լինելու բանը կլինի


բժշկությունը պետքա, բայց կապը որնա բժշկության պետկության ու դետերմինիզմի, ես ասում եմ լինելու բանը կլինի:

----------


## ivy

> բժշկությունը պետքա, բայց կապը որնա բժշկության պետկության ու դետերմինիզմի, ես ասում եմ լինելու բանը կլինի:


Ինձ թվում է, քեզ համար կանխորոշված է, որ էս բաժնից մի օր արգելափակվելու ես: Լինելու բանը լինելու է: Դետերմինիզմ:

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2011), Arpine (11.03.2012), Cassiopeia (28.08.2011), Freeman (28.08.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (30.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.08.2011), murmushka (28.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (27.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011), Գեա (28.08.2011), Ձայնալար (28.08.2011), Մինա (27.08.2011), Նարե91 (28.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> օգնել պետքա, բայց եթե էտ մարդու ճակատին գրացա որ պետքա խեղտվի նա կխեղտվի, ինչքանա լինում որ մարդիկ փորցում են օգնել բայց չեն կարողանում, հլը մի բան էլ իրանք էլ են խեղտվում, որովհետև դա նրանց ճակատագիրնա:


Իսկ ինչու՞ խեղդվողին ամեն դեպքում փրկող պետք ա,իսկ ինքնասպանություն կատարել ցանկացողին՝ ոչ:Եթե դետերմինիզմը ճիշտ ա, ուրեմն բոլոր դեպքերում ա ճիշտ: Եթե մեզ փրկարարներ պետք են,ուրեմն հոգեբաններ էլ են պետք

----------

Arpine (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (27.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Մինա (28.08.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> բժշկությունը պետքա, բայց կապը որնա բժշկության պետկության ու դետերմինիզմի, ես ասում եմ լինելու բանը կլինի:


Նունուշ,  եթե  դուք  վերջնականապես  որոշել  եք  անցնել  ֆիլիսոփայական  տերմիններին;  գուցե  Ֆաթալիզմ?

----------

Գեա (28.08.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ընկերներիցս մեկի խնդրանքով կարդացի թեմայի վերջին երեք էջերը ու ինֆարկտի հասա: Հարգելի Նունուշ, խոսքս ձեզ եմ ուղղում.
1. Հոգեբանությունը գիտություն է: Ու դա ոչ միայն վիքիում է գրված, այլև բառարաններում: Ավելին՝ ինձ ասել է նաև ԱՄՆ-ից ժամանած բավական հարգված գիտնական, որը զբաղվում էր գիտությամբ, որը կոչվում է հոգեբանություն: Ու մենք միասին ենք էդ գիտությամբ զբաղվել: Հույս ունեմ՝ կյանքում լսել եք ինչ բան են նյարդամիջնորդանյութերը, սինապս, բան-ման: 
2. Շիզոֆրենիա բուժելը բնավ հոգեբանի գործը չէ: Դրանով զբաղվում են հոգեբույժները, իսկ նրանք բժշկական կրթություն ունեն: Տեղյակ եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ում հիմա կան որոշ հոգեբաններ, որ դեղեր նշանակելու իրավունք ունեն, բայց դա դուրս չի գալիս ԱՄՆ-ի սահմաններից ու չի ծածկում ամբողջ ԱՄՆ-ն:
3. Ո՞վ ասաց, թե հոգեկան հիվանդությունների ժամանակ գլխուղեղում փոփոխություններ չեն լինում: Դրանք լավ էլ լինում են, ուղղակի շատ ավելի նուրբ են, և ԿՏ-ով ու ՄՌՏ-ով հնարավոր չէ հայտնաբերել: Բայց կյանքում լսե՞լ եք f-MRI մեթոդի մասին: Դա լավ էլ հայտնաբերում է փոփոխությունները, ուղղակի առայժմ միայն գիտական, ոչ կլինիկական նպատակներով է օգտագործվում:
4. Ինքնասպանություն գործել ցանկացող մարդը բժշկին կամ հոգեբանին կարող է դիմել ոչ թե գանգատվելով ինքնասպանության մտքերից, այլ դեպրեսիայից: Հոգեբանի/հոգեբույժի դերը տվյալ դեպքում պարզելն է՝ հիվանդն ունի՞ ինքնասպանության մտքեր, թե ոչ, իսկ եթե ունի, անհապաղ հոսպիտալացնել:

Ոնց որ առայժմ էսքանը: Եթե փորձեք հակաճառել, ես էլ բժշկի ու հոգեբույժի դիպլոմներս դեմ կտամ:

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2011), Arpine (28.08.2011), Cassiopeia (28.08.2011), Freeman (28.08.2011), ivy (28.08.2011), Kita (27.08.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (30.08.2011), Lusina (27.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (27.08.2011), murmushka (28.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011), Գեա (28.08.2011), Էլիզե (27.08.2011), Ձայնալար (28.08.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Բյուր Ջան միանում եմ,եթե հոգեբանությունը գիտությունի չի՝ ապա ես Նիդեռլանդների Թագուհի՝Բեատրիքսն եմ :Shok: ,ես էլ իմ բժշկական դիպլոմը հանեմ վառ եմ ու Հարվարդի համալսարան մի հատ էլ նամակ գրեմ,որ հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի ու ես չեմ ուզում իրանց այդ ֆակուլտետը ընդունվեմ,հետո օճառ եմ պարանը գնամ կախվեմ՝որովհետեւ հոգբանները ոչ մեկին պետք չեն ու ինձ չօգնեցին :Think: 

Պ.Ս. Հարգելի Նունուշ,եթե դուք չգիտեք,որ հոգեբանը եւ հոգեբույժը տարբեր բաներ են էլ՜ ինչի՜ մասին է խոսքը :Cool: 

Ֆրոյդը դագաղի մեջ հիմա շուռ եկավ իր փսիխոանալիզով եւ ենթագիտակցականով :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2011), Arpine (28.08.2011), Cassiopeia (28.08.2011), Kita (28.08.2011), Lionne_en_Chasse (30.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011), Գեա (28.08.2011), Էլիզե (27.08.2011)

----------


## Arpine

> փիլիսոփայությունում կա մի տերմին "դետերմինիզ" այսինք երբ ամեն ինչ նախորոք կանխորոշված է, ես էտ գաղափարի կողմնակիցն եմ: ասինքն լինելու բանը կլինի, չլնելունն էլ չի լինի.................հույսով եմ պատասխանեցի հարցիտ


Դետերմինիզմը ավելի շուտ պատճառահետևանքային կապն է, այսինքն մարդու յուրաքանչյուր գործողություն ունի իր արտաքին կամ ներքի պատճառը:




> օգնել պետքա, բայց եթե էտ մարդու ճակատին գրացա որ պետքա խեղտվի նա կխեղտվի, ինչքանա լինում որ մարդիկ փորցում են օգնել բայց չեն կարողանում, հլը մի բան էլ իրանք էլ են խեղտվում, որովհետև դա նրանց ճակատագիրնա:



լավ էլի ուրեմն մարդը չի կարող իր կյանքը տնօրինել, կամ ասենք օրինակ եթե այդ մարդու ճակատին գրածա որ պիտի մահանա ուրեմն բժիկը իզուրա տանջվում որ նրա կյանքը փրկի:




> ինքասպանություն անողը չի գնում հոգեբանի մոտ, որ էն ել իրան հետ գանգնեցնի, նա անում է իր մտքին դրածը: Ես երբ 19 տարեկան էի մի լավ ընկերուհի ունեի, նա իքնասպան եղավ, պարզվում է վոր մեկ տարի առաջ նա ինքնասպանության փորց էր կատարե ու իրա հետ ահագին հոգեբանները զբաղվել էին ու ի՞նչ, մի տարի հետո նա ինքնասպան եղավ: Ես ում գիտեմ ինքնասպանություն գործած նրանք երբեք չեն դիմե հոգեբանին, իսկ ով որ դիմում է նրանց մտքին չկա դա, որ մտքին լինում է ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ ոչինչ չի կարող անի:


1 դեպքից ելնելով չեն մասսայականացնում

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.08.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> օգնել պետքա, բայց եթե էտ մարդու ճակատին գրացա որ պետքա խեղտվի նա կխեղտվի, ինչքանա լինում որ մարդիկ փորցում են օգնել բայց չեն կարողանում, հլը մի բան էլ իրանք էլ են խեղտվում, որովհետև դա նրանց ճակատագիրնա:


 այ այստեղ , ես մի պատմություն հիշեցի.
Մեկը  նավից առավոտ գիշերով  ընկնում է օվկիանոսի մեջ, ու  քանի որ շատ հավատքով մարդ է լինում ,սկսում է աստծուց փրկություն խնդրել:
-Աստված ջան , ձեռքդ տուր , փրկվեմ:
Աստված լսելով սրա աղաչը  մի գերան է ուղարկում:Մարդը , թե. "ՉԷ, հիմա աստված կգա, ինձ կփրկի"
Աստված մի փոքրիկ նավակ է ուղարկում :Սա նորից , թե ."ՉԷ, ինձ աստված է փրկելու , ես անմեղ հավատացյալ մարդ եմ", դե պարզ բան է , որ խեղդվում է :Վերջ հասնում է ատծու մոտ ու թե."Այ Աստված, ես ՔԵԶՆԻՑ նեղացած եմ , ինչու չօգնեցիր?"
Աստված էլ ."Այ ախմախ, մեռա փրկության ձեռք մեկնելով , է~ , որ դու տուպոյ ես, ես ինչ մեղք ունեմ?"
Հիմա ասածս ինչ է, թե ճակատագրով ինչ է կանխորոշված , ասենք էդ մարդը ի վերջո ինքնասպանություն կգործի թե , չէ, ոչ ոք չի կարող կանխորոշել , բայց հոգեբանի խնդիրը տվյալ պահին նրան օգնելն ու այդ վիճակից հանելն է, (ու ճակատագրին հավատացող մարդն էլ պետք է մտածի , որ իր կյանքում հոգեբանի առկայությունը ճակատագրի խաղերից է): ՈՒ իսկական պրոֆեսիոնալին դա հաճախ հաջողվում է , չգիտեմ երևի դրանք այն հոգեբաններն են,  ամերիկայում անհայտ ծագման կուրսեր  չեն անցել, բարձրագույն , ակադեմիական կրթություն ունեն, հոգեբուժությունն ու հոգեբանությունը չեն շփոթում իրար հետ, չեն մատածում , որ հոգեբանության կուրսեր անցնելուց հետո իրավունք ունեն շիզոֆրենիայի բուժմամբ զբաղվել:
ու մեկ էլ ընդհանրապես չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ թե հոգեբանությունը ինչ կապ ունի ճակատագրի հետ:
Էս ինչ սումբուր է այս թեմայում: :Think: 
Հարգելի Նունուշ,մի գաղտնիք ասեմ :Wink:  , հոգեբանությունը իսկապես գիտությունը է, հոգեկան հիվանդներին էլ առայժմ  բուժում են բժիշկները,  համենայն դեպս դեռ որ այդպես է , եթե ինչ որ նոր ու աշխարհացունց նորություններ են եղել , ու կարծես թե բոլորս անտեղյակ ենք , գուցե հղումներ անեք , կարդանք լուսավորվենք :LOL: 
ՀԳ հա, ի դեպ, Աթեիստի կասկածները ինձ էլ են խեղդում...

----------

Ariadna (28.08.2011), Arpine (28.08.2011), Cassiopeia (28.08.2011), Freeman (28.08.2011), Kita (28.08.2011), Lusina (28.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (28.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2011), VisTolog (28.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011), Էլիզե (28.08.2011), Ձայնալար (28.08.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Լավ փորձեմ այս մասը բացատրել




> առաջին հերթին հոգեբանությունը գիտություն չի, դա հումանիտար առարկայա, երկրորդ* ես արդեն քանի տարիյա ուսումնասիրում եմ հոգեբանությունը* ԱՄՆ-ի համալսարաններից մեկում, ու դա ինձ հիմք է տալիս ունենալ այդ կարծիքը, երրորդ: Հիմա դու կարծում ես որ հոգեբանությունը անհրաժեշտություն է և ես ինչ էլ ասեմ, համոզված եմ դու կմնաս քո կարծիքին, իսկ եթե մեկը օրինակ կարծում է որ կյանքը ահավոր բանա, նրան ով էլ ինչ ասի նա կմնա իր կարծիքին: Մարդու միակ հոգեբանը պետքա լինի իր ներքին ձայնը: Իսկ փիլիսոոայությունը գոյություն ունի շատ վաղ ժամանակներից, ու շատ պետք է մարդկությանը: Իսկ քո ծնողների պահով ես հարցրեցի որպեսզի օրինակ բերեմ քեզ նրանց: 
> :





> Ես չեմ պատրաստվում մարդկանց խորհուրդներ տալ, կամ հոգեբանական օգնություն ցուցաբերել, ես պատրաստվում եմ զբաղվել հետազոտական գործունեությամբ,* և ուսումնասիրել հոգեկան հիվանդությունները, ավելի կոնկրետ շիզոֆրենիան;* 
> իսկ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները հոգեբանությունը առ այսօր ի վիձակի բուժելու, գնա գժանոց հարցրա քանի հոգեկան հիվան են լավացրե ու դուրս գրե այնտեղից: Ասա ինձ որևէ լուրջ հոգեկան հիվանդություն որը ենթարկվում է բուժման:


Չեք կարծում, որ հակասում է,ուստի, հարգելի Նունուշ,  դուք ուսումնասիրում եք ոչ թե *Հոգեբանություն* այլ* հոգեբուժություն*, Մի քիչ հոգեբանություն ուսումնասիրեք հետո կխոսեք ընդհանրապես հոգեբանության մասին:

----------


## Arpine

> Գիտություն համարվում ձշգրիտ առարկաները, օրինակ ֆիզիկան, քիմիան, մաթը, երբ 2+2=4 կամ երբ երկու նյութ իրար խառնելով ստանում ես կոնկրետ բան, ու ամեն անգամ նույնը, իսկ հոգեբանության մեջ այդ բանը չկա երբեկ չես իմա ինչից ինչ արդյունք կստացվի, երկու տարբեր մարդ նույն իրավիձակին կարող են բացարձակ տարբեր ռեակցյա տալ:


մեկել սա չեմ հասկանում ի՞նչ է նշանակում *Գիտություն է համարվում ճշգրիտ առարկաները*, գոնե գիտեք քանի գիտություն եք ժխտում:
ես ինչքան գիտեմ գիտություն են համարվում նրանք, որոնք ունեն ուսումնասիրման օբյեկտ, առարկա, օրենքներ, օրինաչափություններ և այլն:
Այո հոգեբանության, մանկավարժության, նաև փիլիսոփայության դժվարությունը ինչ-որ տեղ կայանում է նրանում որ երբեք չես իմանա թե ինչ արդյունք կունենաս, որովնետև գործ ունես մարդ էակի հետ ոչ թե թվերի կամ նյութերի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2011), VisTolog (29.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Եթե մի մարդ մի ինչ-որ հարցում սխալվելա կամ տվյալ հարցի շուրջ սխալ պատկերացում ունի՝ կարելիա էտ մարդուն ասել, բացատրել և այդքանով ավարտել... պետք չի 100 հոգով վրա տալ ("лежащего не бьют"!).


 Եթե ԱՄՆ-ում սովորած կամ ոնց հասկացա դեռ սովորող ու 18-ամյա Արփինեի 2 տարիքն ունեցող անձնավորությունը, ով այսպիսի «հետաքրքիր» կարծիքներ ունի հոգեբանության վերաբերյալ, մի քանի էջ մարդկանց հետ վիճում է ու դեռ մի բան էլ իր ասածն առաջ է տանում, կարծում եմ էս պարագայում մարդուն ասել ու բացատրել, արդեն անիմաստ է դառնում...Ես որ իր կես տարիքին եմ ու որ հոգեբանությունից էլ համարյա գաղափար չունեմ, քաջ գիտակցում եմ, որ հոգեբանությունը *ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է*:

----------

Arpine (28.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (29.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2011), Universe (28.08.2011), VisTolog (29.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Գիտություն համարվում ձշգրիտ առարկաները, օրինակ ֆիզիկան, քիմիան, մաթը, երբ 2+2=4 կամ երբ երկու նյութ իրար խառնելով ստանում ես կոնկրետ բան, ու ամեն անգամ նույնը, իսկ հոգեբանության մեջ այդ բանը չկա երբեկ չես իմա ինչից ինչ արդյունք կստացվի, երկու տարբեր մարդ նույն իրավիձակին կարող են բացարձակ տարբեր ռեակցյա տալ:


էս իմ միակ ասելիքը կլինի ձեզ էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ:
1. Դուք չգիտեք ինչա գիտությունը
2. Քանի որ չգիտեք, կարդացեք այստեղ և կտեսնեք, թե ինչ անգրագիտությունա ձեր ասածը:

Հ.Գ
և ընդհանրապես այս հոդվածը ծայրից ծայր կարդացեք

----------

Arpine (27.01.2012), Kita (29.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (29.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2011), VisTolog (29.08.2011), Աթեիստ (28.08.2011)

----------


## lampone

> եթե մեկը օրինակ կարծում է որ կյանքը ահավոր բանա, *նրան ով էլ ինչ ասի նա կմնա իր կարծիքին*: Մարդու միակ հոգեբանը պետքա լինի իր ներքին ձայնը:


Ուրեմն կան լավ ու վատ հոգեբաններ (ընդհանրապես մասնագետներ): Լավ հոգեբանը գիտի`ինչ ասի և ոչ միայն ասի, այլև ցույց տա (հոգեբանների աշխատանքը չի սկսվում ու ավարտբում մենակ խեսելով): 
Երբ վատ հոգեբանն ասում է, որ կյանքը հիասքանչ է, ուզում ես գնաս ու ինքնասպանություն գործես; իսկ լավ հոգեբանը մտադիր չէ փոխել քո կարծիքը, նա այնպես է անում, որ ինքդ այն փոխես (քո կամքով և ոչ ստիպելով, թե այդպես է պետք):

----------

Ariadna (29.08.2011), Kita (29.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (29.08.2011), VisTolog (29.08.2011), Ինչուիկ (29.08.2011), Մանանա (29.08.2011), Նարե91 (29.08.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Նունուշ ջան գիտես ինչ հրաշալի բան արեցիր՝կարելի է ասել այս թեման առաջ տարար՝հլը նայի ինչքան ընտիր մասնագիտությունների տեր մարդիկ են եկել ու լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ գրել :Tongue: 
Գիտես ես 90 տոկոս կարծում եմ,որ դու հոգեբան ես եւ քո գրածով ուղղակի մեր՝Հայաստանի հոգեբանների վրա թեսթ ես անում,ըստ Ֆրոյդի որ քո գրածները ուսումնասիրում եմ մի տեսակ այնպիսի տպավորություն է,որ դու քո գրածներին չես հավատում,իսկ այն 10 տոկոսը միգուցե քո կարծիքն ես գրել,բայց շատ զարմանալի կլիներ,քանի որ քո տարիքը եւ հոգեբանություն ուսումնասիրելը ու չիմանալը,որ հոգեբան եւ հոգեբույժի տարբերությունը շատ կասկածելու է,հենց առաջին կուրսից են սովորեցնում,որ հոգեբանություն գիտություն է՝ այն էլ շատ խորը գիտություն,գիտես ինչքա՞ն մարդու են իրենց խորհուրդներով եւ վերլուծելով փրկել ինքնասպանությունից,ինչքա՞ն երեխաների փրկել հոգեկան տրավմաներից եւ կյանքի հասցրած դաժան ապտակներից,ես կարծում եմ,որ ամեն հայ դպրոցում պարտադիր է հոգեբանի ներկայությունը եւ շաբաթը մեկ խոսել երեխաների հետ եւ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում օգնություն ցույց տալ,քանի հայ աշակերտ ինքնասպանություն գործեց,որ փող չուներ վերջի զանգի համար,կամ ինչ-որ անիմաստ գնահատակաների համար,իսկ որ նորմալ հոգեբաններ ունենար դպրոցը հնարավոր կլիներ կանխել: :Ok:

----------

Arpine (29.08.2011)

----------


## Lem

Կարդացի վերջին մի քանի էջը նունուշյան հեղափոխությունից հետո... Գիտե՞ք ինչն է չափազանց տհաճ՝ այնքան են բոլորը կենտրոնացած իրենց՝ տարիների ընթացքում, կամ վարկենապես, գուգլից ստացած գիտելիքները ցուցադրելու մարմաջով, որ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում իսկապես օգնության կարիք զգացող մարդու հարցին, որը տրվել էր այս հույժ «կարեւոր ու հետաքրքիր» բանավեճի ընթացքում: 
Հույս ունեմ թեման կմաքրվի ու կծառայի իր վերնագրին՝ հարցերի ու միայն հոգեբանների կողմից տրված պատասխանների տեսքով:

----------

Մինա (29.08.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

վերադառնանք մեր ոչխարներին (թևավոր խոսք ա, խնդրում եմ չվիրավորվել  :Smile:  )




> Մի հարց. ինչի՞ց կարող է լինել, որ իմ վրա ազդում են նկարների միջի հայացքները։


ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, դու ինչ տեսակ նկարների հայացքներից ես ազդվում? մեկ էլ ազդվել ասելով ինչ ի նկատի ունես, ասենք` վախենում ես, կամ ճնշվում ես...

----------

Lem (29.08.2011)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ի տարբերություն իմ շատ սիրելի ակումբցիների, ես վերջին էջերեը կարդալուց ահագին զվարճացա: Հարգելիներս խնայեք ձեր նյարդերը, չէ որ անգամ Սուրբ Գրքում է գրված՝ "Խելք մի դի´ր անխելքի հետ"... ( դասախոսիս ամենասիրելի արտահայտությունն էր, գիտեր ինչա ասում): Եթե էս մարդը չի ուզում լսել ձեզ, ինչո՞ւ եք բղավում նրա ականջի տակ: Մենակ կարելի է հուսալ, որ նա երբևէ հոգեբանի լիցենզիա չի ստանան, իմ կարծիքով, դա նրա ճակատին հաստատ գրված չի

----------

Freeman (30.08.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (30.08.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Կարդացի վերջին մի քանի էջը նունուշյան հեղափոխությունից հետո... Գիտե՞ք ինչն է չափազանց տհաճ՝ այնքան են բոլորը կենտրոնացած իրենց՝ տարիների ընթացքում, կամ վարկենապես, գուգլից ստացած գիտելիքները ցուցադրելու մարմաջով, որ ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում իսկապես օգնության կարիք զգացող մարդու հարցին, որը տրվել էր այս հույժ «կարեւոր ու հետաքրքիր» բանավեճի ընթացքում: 
> Հույս ունեմ թեման կմաքրվի ու կծառայի իր վերնագրին՝ հարցերի ու միայն հոգեբանների կողմից տրված պատասխանների տեսքով:


*Lem* , եթե օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդը գրառում աներ ոչ թե «հարցեր հոգեբանին» թեմայում, այլ «հարցեր այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ցանկանում են ապացուցել հոգեբանի մասնագիտության անհրաժեշտությունը ժամանակակից քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում» ապա մենք կպատասխանեինք, հիմա էդ մարդուն օգնություն էր պետք, որը մենք չէինք կարող տալ, դրա համար չենք պատասխանել, ոչ թե *ուշադրություն չենք դարձել*, հիմա լավ կլինե՞ր, որ օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդուն սխալ պատասխան տայինք :Jpit: , ծերուկ Հիպոկրատը լավ խոսք ուներ. «ամենից առաջ մի՛ վնասիր»:

Հարգանքներով՝«տարիների ընթացքում, կամ վարկենապես, գուգլից ստացած գիտելիքները ցուցադրելու մարմաջով» կենտրոնացած մարդ, ով ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում իսկապես օգնության կարիք ունեցող մարդու հարցին  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (30.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (30.08.2011), Մինա (30.08.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

*Մոդերատորական.* *ժողովուրդ ջան, խնդրում եմ խրախճանքը դադարեցրեք։*

----------

Freeman (30.08.2011), Lem (30.08.2011), Magic-Mushroom (30.08.2011), Գեա (30.08.2011), Մանանա (30.08.2011)

----------


## Katka

Մոտս անտարբերություն է: Ի՞նչ անել :Jpit:

----------


## melancholia

խելացի ուղեղի նշան  :Hands Up:

----------

keyboard (11.03.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Մոտս անտարբերություն է: Ի՞նչ անել


խորհուրդ կտայի սկզբի համար տարբերություննր փնտրել - նույնատեսակ ապրանքների, ծառայությունների,քաղ. գործիչների, անգամ թատերական գործիչների միջև;
օրինակ գնում ես շուկա, և տարբեր վաճառողների մոտ եղած Դեմիրճյան տեսակի խնձորների միջև փնտրում առկա տարբերությունները; ամեն մի տարբերույան համար քեզ միավորներ ես տալից; ինչքան շատ, հավաքես, այնքնա լավ; կամ սկսում ես ատրբերություններ գտնել Թաթաի ու Հայկոյի կատարողական երգԱրվերստի ու երգերի միջև; էլի միավորներ ես քեզ տալիս; կարևոր է այստեղ այս խաղը խաղալ ՝ հատկապես քեզ ոչ հաճելի , կասեի նույնիսկ տհաճ ոլորտներում: ինչքան ավելի տհաճ է, էնքան կշիռը ավելի մեծ է:
Էսքանը արա, հաջորդ, ավելի հետաքրքիր քայլերի մասին կասեմ  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (11.03.2012), Ripsim (11.03.2012)

----------


## John.24

Ներողություն ,անտարբերություն հո չի նշանակում ինչ, որ բաների տարբերությունը չի տեսնում էս մարդը ? 
Չիշտ եմ չե ?

----------


## Yerevan Boy

ես ուզումեմ գրքեր կարդամ հոգեբանության մասին...ով ինչ լավ գիրք խորուրդ կտա պարզ ձեւով գրված.....
դասագրքեր հոգեբանության վերաբերյալ......

----------


## Arpine

> ես ուզումեմ գրքեր կարդամ հոգեբանության մասին...ով ինչ լավ գիրք խորուրդ կտա պարզ ձեւով գրված.....
> դասագրքեր հոգեբանության վերաբերյալ......


Որպես դասագիրք և հայերեն կարող եք վերցնել Արթուր Պետրովսկի «Ընդհանուր հոգեբանություն»
Եվ ավելի պարզ գրված  Ալբերտ Նալչաջյան «Ընդհանուր հոգեբանության հիմունքներ»

----------


## Jasmena

Բարև Ձեզ, հայրենակիցներ: Կպատմեմ Ձեզ իմ պատմությունը և շատ հետաքրքիր է թե դուք ինչ եք մտածում: Կիսվում եմ Ձեզ հետ, որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ մտածում, սակայն միգուցե բաներ կան որ չեմ տեսնում, կամ էլ չեմ ուզում տեսնել: Ամուսնացել եմ մոտ 7 տարի առաջ, ունեմ այժմ 2 հրաշք բալիկ: Իմ և ամուսնուս միջև սեր չկա, ինձ թվում էր թե սիրում եմ, սակայն դա միայն կիրք էր: Ինչևիցե: Ծնունդով Երևանից եմ, սակայն ամուսինս X վայրից է և ապրում ենք այնտեղ: Նա աշխատում է, սակայն քիչ է վաստակում, այնքան, որ հոգում ենք կոմունալ վճարները, սնունդը և վերջ: Ինքս բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեմ, աշխատում եմ, սակայն կա մի բայց: Աշխատանքս Երևանում է, այդ վայրում, որտեղ մեր տունն է աշխատանք չեմ կարողանում գտնել, մենք էլ առանձին ենք ապրում և երեխաներիս նայող չկա: Ի դեպ ամուսինս էլ է Երևանում աշխատում, սակայն քանի որ երեխաները փոքր են, մենք էլ մեքենա չունենք, որ ամեն օր գնանք- գանք, ստիպված ես մնում եմ ծնողներիս տանը երեխաների հետ հետո ուրբաթ օրը գնում ենք բոլորովս տուն: Այս իրավիճակը ինձ համար դարձել է դժոխային: Նա չի ցանկանում, որպեսզի ես այստեղ աշխատեմ, սակայն իր հերթին ոչինչ մէլ չի ձեռնարկում մեր կյանքը բարելավելու համար: Ստացվում է որ ասում է նստի տանը, ինչ կբերեմ բավարարվի և ոչ մի ձգտում մի ունեցիր: Սակայն արդյոք ես իրավունք ունեմ այդպես վարվել սեփական երեխաներիս հետ, այն դեպքում երբ միջին աշխատավարձ ունեմ, աշխատանքովս կարողանում եմ հոգալ երեխաներիս ընթացիկ ծախսերը, մի շարք առողջական խնդիրներ ունեմ, և միակ հույսս իմ աշխատավարձով իմ առողջությանը հետևելն է: Կներեք որ երկար եմ գրում, ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ, որ պատկերացնեք իրավիճակը և ասեք թե դուք իմ տեղը ինչ կանեիք: Արդյոք կպայքարեիք, ինչպես այժմ ես, հանուն որոշակի ձգտումների, հանուն երեխաների և ինչ ոչ նաև ձեր ապագայի համար, թե ձեռքներդ կծալեիք, կհետևեիք նրան, ասելով` դե հաց կլինի, կուտեմ, չի լինի, ոչ ես կուտեմ, ոչ էլ երեխաներս, ինչ պարտադիր է որ երեխաները ինչ որ բանի հասնեն, թող դառնան սովորական հողագործ, հավաքարար, դա էլ մասնագիտություն է: Խնդրում եմ արձագանքեք իմ պատմությանը, ես չգիտեմ հոգեբանի, հոգեբույժի թե քահանայի կարիք եմ զգում: Շատ եմ հոգնել ուժեղ լինելուց, պայքարելուց, հաճախ Աստծուց մահ եմ ուզում, որ պրծնեմ այս սղոցվող վիճակից, հետո մտածումեմ որ իրավունք չունեմ և պետք է ապրեմ հանուն երեխաներիս, որ նրանց ոտքի կանգնեցնեմ և թույլ չտամ որ իմ կյանքի սխալները կրկնեն: Շատ կցանկանայի բաժանվել այդ մարդուց և ստանալ հոգու խաղաղություն, սակայն համարձակությունս չի ներում: Մտածում եմ որ իրավունք չունեմ երեխաներիս հորից զրկելու: Նաև վախենում թե խուսափում եմ հասարակության արձագանքից: Ընդունված է չէ մեզ մոտ, չի խմում, չի ծխպում, չի ծեծում ուրեմն իդեալ է: Այնքան դժվար է միայնակ լինել այս մեծ աշխարհում, զգալ որ թիկունքիդ է փչում սառը քամին և մոռանալ, ընդհանրապես և հավիտյան մոռանալ այն մասին, որ երբևէ կգա մի ժամանակ երբ դու կկարողանաս հենվել ինչ որ մեկի ուսին, զգալ քեզ պաշտպանված,թույլ, լինել պարսպի երևում: Աշխարհում ոչ մի կնոջ չեմ ցանկանա այսպիսի զգացողություն ունենալ, ոչ ոքի: Երիտասարդ աղջիկներ և տղաներ, ամուսնանալուց առաջ պարզեք, թե ինչի եք դուք ձգտում, ինչի է ձգտում ձեր ընտրյալը; դա էր իմ կյանքի ամենամեծ, աններելի անդառնալի սխալը: Հիշում եք лебедь, щука и рак.

----------


## Lion

Միանգամից ասեմ` հոգեբան չեմ, ուղղակի որպես մարդ... Ամենից առաջ քեզ համբերություն եմ ցանկանում, քանի որ վիճակդ իրոք բարդ է: Բացի այդ թույլ տուր նաև որոշակիորեն հիանալ քեզնով և ամենայն բարիք ցանկանալ քեզ այս դժվար կյանքում, քանի որ դու ակնհայտորեն ուժեղ մարդ ես և պայքարում ես քո երջանկության համար, դու չես հանձնվում - իմ խորին համոզմամբ դա իրոք որ հարգանքի արժանի հատկանիշ է: Հարգեցի նաև հանուն երեխաներիդ քո կողմից զրկանքների գնալու պատրաստ լինելը, իսկ մնացածը...

Ինչ կարող ես անել մնացածի պահով, կյանքում ամեն մարդ ինքն է իր ընտրությունը անում, դու էլ պետք է քոնն անես: Բաներ կան կյանքում, որ ամեն մարդ պետք է ինքն իր համար անի և սա նման դեպքերից մեկն է: Ոչ ոք չի կարող քեզ ճիշտ խորհուրդ տալ, քանի որ ոչ ոք քո վիճակում չէ, իր մարմնի ու կաշվի վրա չի զգում և չի էլ կարող զգալ այն, ինչ դու ես զգում, այն, ինչով դու ես ապրում: Ուղղակի քո ընտրությունն արա, մեկ անգամ արա քո ընտրությունն ու անվարան գնա քո ընտրած ուղով, որն էլ որ այն լինի: Ու մեկ էլ... մի բան: Սթափ հայացքով նայիր շրջապատդ ու հապճեպ քայլեր մի արա - գուցե դու հիմա արժեքներ ունես, որոնց ուղղակի սովորել ես ու արդեն դրանք որոշակիորեն չես գնահատում, բայց որոնք միայն կորցնելուց հետո կզգաս դրանց իրական նշանակությունը - սա էլ հաշվի առ, այսքան մի բան... :Think:

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2012), E-la Via (06.04.2012), Նարե91 (06.04.2012)

----------


## Firegirl777

Կարդացի, ապրեցի ու զգացի, այն ամենը ինչ զգում ես հիմա, քանի որ համարյա այդպիսի մի իրավիճակում էլ ես եմ հայտնվել, տարբերությունն այն է, որ չնայած պաշտոնապես ես ամուսնացած եմ, բայց փոքրիկներիս պահելու, ապահովելու ու մեծացնելու հարցը մեծապես դրված է իմ ուսերին ու իմ ծնողներիս:
Կասեմ, քեզ շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի թե ինչպես այդ ամենին կվերաբերվի քո ընտանիքը, քանի որ եթե բաժանվես հենց նրանք են որ պետք է քեզ ոև ու թիկունք լինեն, իսկ եթե լինեն ուրեմն դու քեզ առավել քան ազատ կզգաս կառուցելու քո կյանքը լավագույնս տարբերակով, բայց... այստեղ էլ մի բայց կա, հոգեբանական ճնշվածությունը ինչ-որ առումով, քանզի ինչքան էլ ընտանիքդ երեխաներիդ նայի ու փայփայի, առաջինը մարդը երեխաներիդ համար հենց դու ես: Երեխաներին հորից զրկելու հարցում, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ ինչպես պատասխանել, ինքս բավականին տուժել ու նեղվել եմ, այդ առոմով, իսկ տղայիս հարցում նույնիսկ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում ինչ է լինելու հետագայում:
Բայց լիովին համաձայն եմ վերը նշվածի հետ, դա քո կյանքն է, ու թե ինչպես կվարվես քո կյանքի հետ, քո ձեռքերում, որոշումը հենց դու ես ընդունելու: Հաջողություն եմ քեզ մաղթում, աստված քեզ օգնական, հուսով եմ, որ ինչ որոշում էլ ընդունես այն ճիշտ ու լավը կլինի, քո, և քեզ սիրող ու շրջապատող մարդկանց համար

----------

Ariadna (06.04.2012), E-la Via (06.04.2012), Lion (06.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.04.2012)

----------


## Ariadna

Կարծում եմ պետք է նժարների վրա դնեք և ծանրութեթև անեք՝ ինչ եք կորցնում և ինչ եք շահում բաժանվելու դեպքում։ Եթե ձեր ծնողների տանը ձեզ ավելի ապահով ու լավ կզգաք, եթե իրոք չեք սիրում ու ձեր ամուսինն էլ ձեզ չի սիրում, կարծում եմ հանուն երեխաների ապրելը ամուսնու հետ այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի։ Եթե նորմալ ծնող է ինքը էլի թող իր երեխաների հետ շփվի, փաստորեն էսպես էլ առանձնապես չեն շփվում, շաբաթը երկու օր միայն։ Չգիտեմ, միգուցե սխալ եմ, բայց միշտ էդ կարծիքին եմ եղել, որ եթե ընտանիքում լարված մթնոլորտ է, երեխաների համար շատ ավելի դժվար է, շատ ավելի ճնշված են մեծանում, քան եթե ծնողները բաժանված են լինում։

----------

E-la Via (06.04.2012), VisTolog (08.04.2012), Մինա (06.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Բարև Ձեզ, հայրենակիցներ: Կպատմեմ Ձեզ իմ պատմությունը և շատ հետաքրքիր է թե դուք ինչ եք մտածում:


Jasmena, ամեն մեկն էլ ունի «պատմություն» ու խնդիրներ. դա չպիտի պատճառ դառնա, որ մարդ խղճա ինքն իրեն ու առավել ևս՝ մահ կամենա: 
Կյանքը ոչ ոքի համար էլ հեշտ չի: Ու այն ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ընտրությունների շարան: Մենք անընդհատ ընտրություն ենք կատարում ամեն ինչում՝ ընտատիք, աշխատանք, կենցաղ... Եվ մեր ընտրություններն իդեալական չեն. հազվադեպ է լինում, որ ցանկացած որոշման համար գոնե մեկ անգամ մտքով չփոշմանես՝ մտածելով այլընտրանքի մասին: 
Պիտի ուժ գտնել (իսկ քո պատմածից զգացվում է ,որ ուժեղ ես) նոր ընտրություններ կատարելու ու առաջ շարժվելու՝ առանց ֆիքսվելու «ինչ կլիներ, եթե»-ների վրա:
Ժամանակին դու ընտրել ես այդ մարդուն ու համոզված եմ, որ հաստատ երջանիկ պահեր էլ ես վայելել նրա հետ: Մի նայիր ընտրությանդ՝ որպես մեծատառով սխալ, որովհետև ինչպես ասեցի՝ իդեալական ընտրություն չի լինում: Ընդունիր, որ անցյալում էդ որոշումն ես կայացրել ու էդ պահին դա քո սրտով է եղել: Եվ մի մեղադրիր ինքդ քեզ:
Զգացվում է, որ պատասխանատու մարդ ես: Ոչ միայն երեխաներիդ առաջ, որ չես ուզում վատ ապրեն, այլև ինքդ քո հանդեպ, որ մտածում ես քո առողջական հարցերը հոգալու մասին: 
Դու հո չե՞ս մտածում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը կվերցնի ու կասի՝ էսպես արա, կամ էնպես արա: Կամ ով ունի դրա իրավունքը: Դու պիտի ինքդ շարունակես կատարել քո ընտրությունները՝ մեկը մի քիչ լավ, մեկը մի քիչ վատ... Ինչպես և բոլորս ենք անում:
Եվ գրածդ երկու անգամ կարդալուց հետո ինձ թվաց, որ դու արդեն իսկ ունես քեզ համար նախընտրելի ընտրությունը... Մի մտածիր սխալ գործելու մասին: Սխալ ու ճիշտ չկա, կա իրավիճակի թելադրանք ու ինքդ քո համար լավագույնը ընտրելու ցանկություն: Հետևիր դրան: Իսկ թե ինչ կլինի հետո, հետոն ցույց կտա՝ իր հետ նոր ընտրությունների անհրաժեշտություն բերելով...

----------

Ariadna (10.04.2012), armen9494 (07.04.2012), Arpine (06.04.2012), E-la Via (06.04.2012), Ripsim (06.04.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (13.04.2012), VisTolog (08.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.04.2012)

----------


## Jasmena

...մարդ խղճա ինքն իրեն ու առավել ևս՝ մահ կամենա: 
Գիտեք դա այնքան էլ այդպես չէ, ես ինքս ինձ չեմ խղճում, իհարկե ափսոսանքի պահեր շատ են լինում, ուղղակի երբեմն հուսահատվում եմ: Կներեք արտահայտությանս մարդ ենք էլի :Cool:  Ես այժմ որոշակի ընտրություն արել եմ, սակայն ինչպես նշեցի ինձ հոգեբանական մոտեցումն է հետաքրքրում, միգուցե ինչ-որ բան այնպես չեմ տեսնում: Ես ոչ միամիտ եմ, ոչ էլ երեխա, որ ակնկալեմ, ահա մեկը կասի բաժանվիր, ես էլ կբաժանվեմ: Ի դեպ բաժանվել իրոք չեմ պատրաստվում, դա ես հստակ որոշել եմ: Սա այն ցանկություններից է որոնք երբեք չեն իրագործվի, միգուցե վախկոտ եմ, չգիտեմ: Բացի դա էլ, եթե նույնիսկ բաժանվեի, չեի վերցնի իմ երեխաներիս ու գնաի նստեի ծնողներիս հաշվին ապրելու, գտնում եմ որ ցանկացած բաժանությունից հետո մարդ իր արարքների պատասխանատվությունը պետք է ամբողջությամբ իր վրա վերցնի: Բաժանվել ես, բարի եղիր գնա առանձին ապրիր: Ես ուղղակի ուզում էի իմանալ Ձեր ակրծիքը, միգուցե ինչպես կվարվեիք դուք եթե ձեր ամուսինը դեմ է ձեր աշխատելուն, սակայն չի էլ պատրաստվում իրեն առանձնապես նեղություն տալ ընտանիքին ավելի նորմալ ապահովելու համար: Արդյոք կգնաիք նրա, ես կարծում եմ, քմահաճույքի ետևից, թե կհակադրվեիք: Եթե ֆորումում տղաներ, տղամարդիկ կան, շատ կուզեի իմանալ նաև նրանց տեսակետը, ասում են կանայք և տղամարդիկ նույն բանը տարբեր կողմերից են տեսնում: Ունի արդյոք տղամարդը բարոյական իրավունք պահանջելու կնոջից ինքնազոհողություն ամեն ինչում չտալով նրան ոչինչ, ոչ ջերմություն, ոչ սեր, ոչ ուշադրություն...

----------

Lion (06.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ես այժմ որոշակի ընտրություն արել եմ, սակայն ինչպես նշեցի ինձ հոգեբանական մոտեցումն է հետաքրքրում, միգուցե ինչ-որ բան այնպես չեմ տեսնում:


Ես քեզ հենց հոգեբանական մոտեցումն էլ տվել եմ (կարողացածիս չափով):

----------


## Jasmena

Շնորհակալություն անհաղորդ չմնալու համար, դուք իրավացի եք, ուղղակի երևի թե գալիս է մի պահ երբ թուլանում ես և ցանկանում ես լսել սփոփանքի խոսքեր, զգալ որ ունես հենարան: Լավ բան են այս կայքերն ու ֆորումները, կարողանում ես կիսվել. Մեկ է որոշման կայացման ծանրությունը դրված է յուրաքանչյուրիս ուսերին ուղղակի երևի թե կիսվում եվ թեթևանում ես: ՇԱՏ ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼ ԵՄ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ ՋԱՆ, ԴՈՒՔ ԻՆՁ ԶԳԱՑՆԵԼ ՏՎԵՑԻՔ ՈՐ ԱՅՆՔԱՆ ԷԼ ՄԵՆԱԿ ՉԵՄ: Իհարկե գիտակցում եմ, որ ամենաճիշտը գնալ եկեղեցի, խոստովանության, ապաշխարհության և Աստծուց խնդրել որ ճիշտ ուղին ցույց տա: Մի հզոր և իմաստուն աղոթք կա. ՏԵՐ< ՏՈՒՐ ԻՆՁ ԽՈՀԵՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՀՆԱԶԱՆԴՎԵԼՈՒ ԱՅՆ ԱՄԵՆԻՆ, ԻՆՉ ՉԵՄ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՓՈԽԵԼ, ՈՒԺ ՏՈՒՐ ՓՈԽԵԼՈՒ ԱՅՆ ԱՄԵՆԸ, ԻՆՉ Ի ԶՈՐՈՒ ԵՄ ՓՈԽԵԼՈՒ, և ԻՄԱՍՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՏՈՒՐ, ՈՐՊԵՍԶԻ ՏԱՐԲԵՐԱԿԵՄ ՄԵԿԸ ՄՅՈՒՍԻՑ:

----------

Firegirl777 (06.04.2012), Lion (06.04.2012), Ripsim (06.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.04.2012)

----------


## h_jak

Jasmena շատ ցավում եմ ձեր այդպիսի իրավիճակի մեջ ընկնելու համար, ես թույլ կտամ ինձ մի քանի տող գրառում անել, քանի որ կարծում եմ որ սա կոնկրետ հոգեբանին ուղղված հարց չի.
Ինչ որ կգրեմ դա իմ կարծիքն է կամ ստատիստիկ տվյալներ.

Նախ ասեմ, որ Հայաստանում ընտանեկան բռնության դեպքերի 95%-ը բացահայտվում են երեխաների չափահաս դառնալուց հետո. Ինչու? Որովհետև շատերը մտածում էն ձեր նման , որ երեխաները առանց հոր չմեծանան, չգիտեմ դա ճիշտ է թե ոչ սակայն ես ունեմ իմ լուծումը այդ հարցի, եթե հայրը նորմալ , հասկացող մարդ է կարելի է ուղղակի ամուսնալուծվել բայց պահպանել երեխաների հայր ունենալու իրավունքը , այսինքն բաժանումը լինի ցիվիլ, առանց կռվի, հայրը պարբերաբար այցելի, երեխաների մոտ չագիտացնել հոր նկատմամբ վատը. 
Ապրելակերպի խնդիրը իմ կարծիքով և  այս հարցով գրառած մյուց ակումբցիների կարծիքով ձեր մոտ լուծվող է, հավատացած եմ ձեր ծնողները կաջակցեն ձեզ և դուք կկարղանաք աշխատել և ապահովել ձեր երեխաների կարիքները.
Չեմ կարծում որ արժի սեփական կյանքից ձեռք քաշել և երեխաների համար կործանել կյանքը քանի որ միշտ և ցանկացած հարցում լուծում կա, իսկ երեխաներին ավելի վատ կլինի ներկա գտնվել ընտանեկան վեճերին, ապրել սոցիալական վատ պայմաններում բայց քնել հոր հետ մի սենյակում քան տեսնել երջանիկ ծնողներ թեկուզ և գիշերել առանձին տներում.

Խորհուրդ միակն է կյանքը շատ արագ է անցնում եղեք մի քիչ էգոիստ.

----------

Մինա (06.04.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Արդյոք կգնաիք նրա, ես կարծում եմ, քմահաճույքի ետևից, թե կհակադրվեիք: Եթե ֆորումում տղաներ, տղամարդիկ կան, շատ կուզեի իմանալ նաև նրանց տեսակետը, ասում են կանայք և տղամարդիկ նույն բանը տարբեր կողմերից են տեսնում: Ունի արդյոք տղամարդը բարոյական իրավունք պահանջելու կնոջից ինքնազոհողություն ամեն ինչում չտալով նրան ոչինչ, ոչ ջերմություն, ոչ սեր, ոչ ուշադրություն...


ինքնազոհողություն ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկից էլ պահանջելու իրավուն չունի; բայց լինում է պահեր, երբ թաքուն, ներքին  հույս է լինում ստանալու գերագույնը դիմացինից, շատ անգամ  առանց հաշվի առնելու թե ինչ գնով է դա լինելու... իսկ գինը միայն ինքնազոհողություն անողը չի վճարում; հետագայուն նա, ում համար արվել է այդ ինքնազոհողություն, վճարում `է կրկնակի, եռակի ավելին;

ինքս տղամարդ եմ և ասեմ իմ կյանքի փորձից ելնելով;
կարապի ու խեցգետինի պատմություն լինում է բոլոր ընտանիքներում անխտիր; սկսած առաջին ամուսնական գիշերից մինչև /կարծում եմ/ մահ ու գերեզման;
այդ վիճակում կինն ու տղամարդը /գրում եմ մեր- հայկական մենթալիտեիտով ընտանիքների մասին/ տարբեր գենետիկական պահվածքեր են հիմնականում հանդես բերում;  Կինը հիննականում նախազգում է տարբեր "կողմեր քաշ" տալու  պահը, ու այդ պրոցես խնամքով նախապատրաստում է, իսկ հայ տղամարդը  լինելով ընտանեական կենցաղային ու որոշ դեպքերում նաև ոչ կենցաղային  հարցերում գենետիկորեն ավելի "կարճ" մտածող այդ կոնֆրոնտացիան պահին ավելի վատ է նախապատրաստվում; դրանցի ելնելով, կինը երկար տալ-առնելուց հետո հիմնականում ուղղորդվում է ընդանում. միջինացված, երկարաժամկետ ընտանեական շահի տեսանկյունից, իսկ ամուսինը այդքան խորացած չի լինում; արդյունքում, եթե հարցը պաղաբանելու, "բռնկման" պահը ճիշտ է լինում ընտրված կնոջ կողմից /կամ սիտուացիոն այդպես է/, այսիքնն այնպիսի պահ, երբ տղամարդը առավելապես անպաշպան է իր տեսակետը պաշտպանել /զահլա չունի կամ շտապում է , կամ այնպիսի միջավայրորւմ է որ պետք է կնոջը և իր տեսակեը  հարգի/ ապա կինը "հաղթում է", այսիքնը վերջին հաշվով հաղթում է հիմնականում , ընտանիքի համար ավելի շահեկան տարբեարկը; սա կնոջ և մասնավորապես հայ կնոջ հիմնական պահվածքն է այսպիսի պահերում, որի համար էլ այն բավական դրական էպիտետներով է վնութագրվում հայկական միջավայրում; իսկ եթե պահը սխալ է ընտրված, ապա տղամարդը քանի որ ավելի անպատրաստ է "քաղաքական մասով", ապա հիմնականում օգտվում է իր ուժից - "ես եմ որոշողը", "ինչ ասեմ, ըտենց պիտի լինի"... և այլն և այլն... 

քո դեպքում հասկանում եմ, որ մի քիչ բանը բանից անցել է,այսինքն էլ ներվերը չեն հերիքում ամենօրյա ծանր առօրյաի հետ նաև "քաղաքականություն" բանեցնելու... հասկանալի է;
...
և այսպիսով, ինչ? լուծում եմ առաջարկում; 
քանի ոչ երիտասադ եք, ու ունեք լիքը երիտասարդական ավյուն ու էներգիա, ապա լծվեք խնդիրները կոնկրետացնելու ու բերելու այն հարթության մեջ, որտեղ երկուստ էլ ունեք մոտավորապես նույն պատկերացումը;
օրինակ, կարող եք փորձել վարձել մի այնպիսի բնակարան, որը հարմար է ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամներին աշխատելու և ապրելու համար; "ավելոդ" փողի կորուստի մասին շատ երկար մի մտածեք, քանի որ այդ "ավելոդ փողով" կարող է դուք այդ լուծման դեպքում "գնեք" ձեր ընտանիքի հանգստությունը ու նորմալ ընթացքը;
...
սիրո կորուսը... շատ հայտնի բառեր են, էն տեսակետից, որ երբ որ կենցաղային հարցերը խեղդում են մարդկանց, ապա մադիկ մտածում են որ աշխարհի վերջն է... փորձեք ուղեղներտ ազատել "տեսական" հիմարություններց քանի որ հիմա դրա պահը չէ  ու հայտնաբերել այն կենցաղային, լուծում պահանջող հարցերը, որոնք հուզում են ձեզ ու հետո ազատել ուղեղը բոլոր պայմանականություններից ու լուծում փնտրել, գնալով ընդարձակելով լուծման միջավայրի սահմանները... 
...
մի խորհուրդ - երբեք մի մտածեք, որ ձեր կողքինը հերոս է, և կարող է թռնել "իր գլխի" վրայով; ձեր կողակցին դիտեք որպես սովորական, հասարակ մահկանացու, իրա թերություններով ու առավելություններով հանդերձ, կոմպլեկսի մեջ; ու կտեսնեք, որ վատը չի; ընդամենը ունի իր հնարավորությունների սահմանը; հասկացեք ռեալ կյանքում գնահատել ու հասկանալ  *իր* հնարավորությունները ու օգնեք նրան ռեալիզացնելու հենց *իր* հնարավորությունները ... երջանիկ ընտանիքը կարծում է նաև հենց սա է
 :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (10.04.2012), Arpine (06.04.2012), ivy (06.04.2012), murmushka (06.04.2012), Դեկադա (06.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (07.04.2012)

----------


## Jasmena

Շատ շնորհակալություն, շատ հետաքրքիր տեսակետ էր, կասեի հոդված էր: Նորից շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում, քանի որ զգացվում է, որ անտարբեր չեք ուրիշի պրոբլեմներին: Ivy չակերտների մեջ էր վերցրել պատմությունը բառը, մի տեսակ հեգնանք էր զգացվում նույնիսկ: Ցանկանում եմ նշել, որ չեմ կարծում, որ աշխարհի ամենադժբախտ մարդն եմ, հարկավ, ցանկացած մարդ ունի իր կյանքի պատմությունը, նույնիսկ մի քանի օրեկան երեխան: Ուղղակի գալիս է մի դժվար պահ, երբ կարծում ես թե աշխարհը գլխիդ փուլ է գալիս: Բայց այդ պահը, փառք Աստծո, գալիս է և գնում: Պրոբլեմները մնում են, լուծումներ կրկին փնտրում ես, սակայն այդ անհուսության զգացումը նահանջում է: Շնորհակալություն խորհուրդների համար, կմտածեմ, կվերանայեմ, կփորձեմ եզրեր գտնեմ, իսկ եթե չգտնեմ էլ, էլի Փառք Աստծու, ուրեմն այդպես է պետք:

----------

Ariadna (10.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (10.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ivy չակերտների մեջ էր վերցրել պատմությունը բառը, մի տեսակ հեգնանք էր զգացվում նույնիսկ:


Նոր տեսա էս գրածդ... Բացարձակապես չեմ ենթադրել որևէ հեգնանք: Իմ գրառումներում բառերը հաճախ եմ վերցնում չակերտների մեջ, մեծ մասամբ՝ դրանք իրենց նշանակության մեջ շեշտադրելու նպատակով:

----------

Ariadna (11.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.04.2012)

----------


## mnowak

*Ի՞նչ անել եթե* օրեց օր արթնանում ես ավելի ԳԱՎՆՈ տրամադրությամբ, ունես նմանատիպ աշխատանքային գործընկեր որին տեսնելը ետ մի հայհոյանք ստանալ ա ճակատագրից, ատում ես ամբողջ աշխարհը ու էս կյանքը ու մարդկանց իրենց բոլոր հետևանքներով բայց ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ ԵՍ ապրել: 
Հա , մոռացա ասեմ - անմարդկային նախանձով ես նայում շատ ու սովորական ու մարդկային բաների որ դու չունես (ու եթե անկեղծ չես էլ ուզում ունենաս):
Ու ունես մենակ մի հոգեկան հանգստի տեղ որտեղ գնալ ու ընդմշտ մնալը արթարացված չի լինի ոչ մի երկրային ապրողի տեսանկյունից ... եկեղեցու մասինա խոսքը:

*Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞նց ապրել, ու ամենակարևորը - ինչի՞ համար*

----------

anahit96 (27.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ողջույն: Երևի ֆորումի հոգեբանները նույն այդ տրամադրությամբ են արթնացել, այնպես որ, փորձեմ փոխարինել նրանց:
Չե՞ս կարծում, որ ներսումդ բարկություն է կուտակվել, որը չես կարողանում այնպես արտահայտել այնպես, որ ինքդ քեզ բավարարված զգաս:

----------


## ivy

> Ողջույն: Երևի ֆորումի հոգեբանները նույն այդ տրամադրությամբ են արթնացել, այնպես որ, փորձեմ փոխարինել նրանց:


Ռայ, պետք չի սադրել. էս թեման միշտ էլ բաց է եղել բոլոր մարդկանց պատասխանների համար:  :Wink: 




> *Ի՞նչ անել եթե* օրեց օր արթնանում ես ավելի ԳԱՎՆՈ տրամադրությամբ, ունես նմանատիպ աշխատանքային գործընկեր որին տեսնելը ետ մի հայհոյանք ստանալ ա ճակատագրից, ատում ես ամբողջ աշխարհը ու էս կյանքը ու մարդկանց իրենց բոլոր հետևանքներով բայց ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ ԵՍ ապրել: 
> Հա , մոռացա ասեմ - անմարդկային նախանձով ես նայում շատ ու սովորական ու մարդկային բաների որ դու չունես (ու եթե անկեղծ չես էլ ուզում ունենաս):
> Ու ունես մենակ մի հոգեկան հանգստի տեղ որտեղ գնալ ու ընդմշտ մնալը արթարացված չի լինի ոչ մի երկրային ապրողի տեսանկյունից ... եկեղեցու մասինա խոսքը:
> 
> *Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞նց ապրել, ու ամենակարևորը - ինչի՞ համար*


«Ո՞նց ապրել, ինչի՞ համար» շատ ծավալուն էքզիստենցիալ հարցեր են, ավելի լավ է կենտրոնանալ մասնակի խնդիրների վրա և փորձել լուծել դրանք: Մարդկանց ու ամբողջ աշխարհի հանդեպ ատելությունը նրանից է, որ բավարարված չես քո կյանքից, ինչի պատճառով էլ չարացած ես: Փորձիր հստակ տեսնել, թե ինչ խնդիրներ ունես: Հավանաբար՝ աշխատա՞նքիդ հետ կապված (գրել էիր գործընկերոջդ հետ հարաբերությունների մասին): Գուցե անձնակա՞ն կյանքում, նախանձի մասին էիր նշել: Դու շատ չես պատմել քո մասին, հետևաբար կարող եմ միայն ենթադրություններ անել: 
Ցանկացած դեպքում, արժի գլոբալ հարցերի շուրջ խորանալու և ավելի ընկճվելու փոխարեն, կոնկրետ նպատակներ դնել քո առաջ և փորձել իրականացնել: Եթե գոհ չես աշխատանքային մթնոլորտիցդ, գուցե փորձես նո՞րը գտնել: Սա ընդամենը օրինակ էր, որով ուզում էի ասել, որ պիտի կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկել կյանքդ լավացնելու համար: Դրանից հաստատ մարդկանց հանդեպ չարությունն ու ատելությունն էլ կպակասեն:
Փորձիր հստակեցնել քեզ համար, թե ինչ ես ուզում (ինչ ունենալ, ինչ դառնալ), և կոնկրետ նպատակներ դիր քո առաջ՝ դրանց հասնելու համար:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2012), Tig (24.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (24.05.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, պետք չի սադրել. էս թեման միշտ էլ բաց է եղել բոլոր մարդկանց պատասխանների համար:


Ես սա էի խաղարկում  :LOL:

----------

Bujak2012 (04.06.2012), ivy (27.05.2012), Quyr Qery (31.05.2012), Skeptic (27.05.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2012)

----------


## anahit96

Ինչիա բոլորին թվում,թե ես ոչ ոքի չեմ սիրում,սիրում եմ միայն ինձ:Ախր ընդհանրապես իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում

----------


## otar

anahit96> էս աշխարհում "դու մենակ քեզ ես սիրում" արտահայտությունը ճիշտ ա բոլորի համար՝ առանց բացառության

----------

armen9494 (28.05.2012), Quyr Qery (31.05.2012), soultaker (02.06.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչիա բոլորին թվում,թե ես ոչ ոքի չեմ սիրում,սիրում եմ միայն ինձ:Ախր ընդհանրապես իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում


Երևի փոխադարձ ընկալման ճգնաժամ է: Ինչ-որ բաներ ես արել, որոնք չէին համապատասխանում մարդկանց քո վարքի մասին պատկերացումներին, ու նրանց մոտ բլոկադա է սկսել: Մասնավորապես, չեմ բացառում, որ, օրինակ, ազատ ժամանակի նվազելու պատճառով սկսել ես ավելի քիչ հետաքրքրվել երրորդ անձանց կյանքով, իսկ նրանք որոշակի կախվածություն են ունեցել այդ հետաքրքրության նկատմամբ: Կա՞ այդպիսի բան:

----------

Quyr Qery (31.05.2012)

----------


## mnowak

առաջին ռեակցիան որպես իմ գրածին պատասխան - բոլորին թվումա որ ես չգիտեմ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում ... 
ես գիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում ու հնար եղած դեպքում երբ ճիշտ եմ գտնում կատարում եմ փորձեր սակայն էստեղ են ասել "ուզումես հետույքով էլ բոմբ գցի..." ոչինչ չի փոխվում ... լինումա էն ինչ լինումա - ուզումեմ թե չեմ ուզում:
*Ծնվելեմ ՊՏԻ ապրեմ* ... կամել գնամ ինձ մի տեղից գցեմ ... բայց թե հանուն ինչի՞ ես չեմ հասնում նրան ինչ ուզում եմ ու ինչի՞ ես դեռ ԿԱՄ ... 

իմ վերջը իրականում եկավ 2006-ի դեկտեմբերին ... այնտեղից իմ կյանքը իմաստազրկվեց ու դրան միայն փոխարինող կլինի ... միայն ալտերնատիվ ...
երևի գնամ ու եկեղեցական դառնամ մի կորած ու մոռացված ռուսական եկեղեցում ...

----------


## anahit96

> Երևի փոխադարձ ընկալման ճգնաժամ է: Ինչ-որ բաներ ես արել, որոնք չէին համապատասխանում մարդկանց քո վարքի մասին պատկերացումներին, ու նրանց մոտ բլոկադա է սկսել: Մասնավորապես, չեմ բացառում, որ, օրինակ, ազատ ժամանակի նվազելու պատճառով սկսել ես ավելի քիչ հետաքրքրվել երրորդ անձանց կյանքով, իսկ նրանք որոշակի կախվածություն են ունեցել այդ հետաքրքրության նկատմամբ: Կա՞ այդպիսի բան:



Հա,շատ ճիշտ եք,վերջերս չափազանց զբաղված եմ:Ախր ես իրանց շատ եմ սիրում,բայց ասում են` միշտ էլ տենց ես եղել:Ինչ կարելիա անել իրենց պատկերացումը իմ վարքի վերաբերյալ փոխելու համար?

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա,շատ ճիշտ եք,վերջերս չափազանց զբաղված եմ:Ախր ես իրանց շատ եմ սիրում,բայց ասում են` միշտ էլ տենց ես եղել:Ինչ կարելիա անել իրենց պատկերացումը իմ վարքի վերաբերյալ փոխելու համար?


Փոխել շրջապատը, եթե ազնիվ խորհուրդ եք ուզում: Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդիկ ձեր մասին դատում են ոչ թե ըստ նրա, թե դուք ով եք, այլ ըստ նրա, թե ինչքանով եք պատրաստ լրացնել նրանց շփման պակասը, կարծում եմ, սխալ եք ընտրել այդ մարդկանց:

----------

Մինա (12.06.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> առաջին ռեակցիան որպես իմ գրածին պատասխան - բոլորին թվումա որ ես չգիտեմ թե ես ինչ եմ ուզում ... 
> ես գիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում ու հնար եղած դեպքում երբ ճիշտ եմ գտնում կատարում եմ փորձեր սակայն էստեղ են ասել "ուզումես հետույքով էլ բոմբ գցի..." ոչինչ չի փոխվում ... լինումա էն ինչ լինումա - ուզումեմ թե չեմ ուզում:
> *Ծնվելեմ ՊՏԻ ապրեմ* ... կամել գնամ ինձ մի տեղից գցեմ ... բայց թե հանուն ինչի՞ ես չեմ հասնում նրան ինչ ուզում եմ ու ինչի՞ ես դեռ ԿԱՄ ... 
> 
> իմ վերջը իրականում եկավ 2006-ի դեկտեմբերին ... այնտեղից իմ կյանքը իմաստազրկվեց ու դրան միայն փոխարինող կլինի ... միայն ալտերնատիվ ...
> երևի գնամ ու եկեղեցական դառնամ մի կորած ու մոռացված ռուսական եկեղեցում ...


mnowak, երևի դու էլ համաձայնես, որ կա պահանջի ու դրա բավարարման խնդիր: Կամ կոմպենսացիայի: Էմոցիոնալ արտահայտումը, որի մասին ես խոսել էի, կոմպենսացիայի ձև է:
Դժվար է քննարկել թեման առանց մանրամասներին տեղյակ լինելու, ճիշտն ասած: Ուզու՞մ ես խոսել այդ մասին:

----------


## mnowak

ոչ - խոսալ այլևս չեմ ուզում ... որովհետև խոսքերը լիակատար ավելորդ են ... ուզում եմ արդյունք 
տուն, տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ ... ուզումեմ լինեմ ոնցոր մնացած բոլորը ... իսկ արի ու տես դա ինձ համար չի ... 
ու ես չեմ դա որոշել ինձ համար (ոնց որ ակնկալում եմ կասեք) այլ դա ինձ ցույց է տալիս իմ կյանքը ամեն օր ...

----------


## Rhayader

> ոչ - խոսալ այլևս չեմ ուզում ... որովհետև խոսքերը լիակատար ավելորդ են ... ուզում եմ արդյունք 
> տուն, տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ ... ուզումեմ լինեմ ոնցոր մնացած բոլորը ... իսկ արի ու տես դա ինձ համար չի ... 
> ու ես չեմ դա որոշել ինձ համար (ոնց որ ակնկալում եմ կասեք) այլ դա ինձ ցույց է տալիս իմ կյանքը ամեն օր ...


Հասկանում եմ, լրիվ բնական պահանջներ են: Ու հասկանում եմ, որ այն, ինչ քեզ պետք է, խոսելը չի տա: Բայց միգուցե օգնի հասկանալ, թե ինչն է քեզ խանգարում: Միգուցե դու պարզապես անգիտակցաբար կրկնում ես ճանապարհը, որը քեզ միշտ անհաջողության է բերում:

Կարելի՞ է իմանալ քո տարիքը:

----------


## mnowak

ոչ ... քանի որ ես գիտեմ թե ինչ եմ կարդալու որպես պատասխան ...
ես ձեր - հոգեբանների բոլոր պատասխանները անգիր եմ արել արթեն ու դրանք սաղ օդ են ... ու դրանց հավատացողներն էլ ...

----------

dvgray (06.06.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Վերջին կետում սխալվեցիր, էստեղ մասնագիրտությամբ հոգեբան չկա: Ով էլ ժամանակ է ծախսում, որ քեզ պատասխանի, միայն օգնելու նկատառում ունի: Ու եթե դրանք սաղ օդ են, այս թեմա մտնել ու հարց տալու իմաստը ո՞րն է, որ նախօրորք պատասխանները գիտեք: Մտածեք մինչև էմոցիոնալ պատասխանելը: :Wink:

----------

armen9494 (05.06.2012), Arpine (05.06.2012), Մինա (12.06.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> ոչ ... քանի որ ես գիտեմ թե ինչ եմ կարդալու որպես պատասխան ...
> ես ձեր - հոգեբանների բոլոր պատասխանները անգիր եմ արել արթեն ու դրանք սաղ օդ են ... ու դրանց հավատացողներն էլ ...



Իսկ չհավատացողները ի՞նչ են:

----------


## ivy

> Վերջին կետում սխալվեցիր, էստեղ մասնագիրտությամբ հոգեբան չկա:


Մեկը կա, բայց երևի իրեն շատ համեստ ա պահում, չեն էլ իմանում, որ մասնագիտությամբ հոգեբան ա  :Blush:   :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (05.06.2012), armen9494 (05.06.2012), Arpine (05.06.2012), Quyr Qery (09.06.2012), Rhayader (05.06.2012), soultaker (07.06.2012), VisTolog (05.06.2012), Հայկօ (06.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (05.06.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> ոչ ... քանի որ ես գիտեմ թե ինչ եմ կարդալու որպես պատասխան ...
> ես ձեր - հոգեբանների բոլոր պատասխանները անգիր եմ արել արթեն ու դրանք սաղ օդ են ... ու դրանց հավատացողներն էլ ...


Չեմ կարծում, որ դու քո ասածին հավատում ես, հակառակ դեպքում այդ հարցը չէիր բարձրացնի ու չէիր բարկանա պատասխանի բացակայությունից:

----------


## dvgray

> Ու եթե դրանք սաղ օդ են, այս թեմա մտնել ու հարց տալու *իմաստը ո՞րն է*, որ նախօրորք պատասխանները գիտեք:


շատ կարևոր հարցադրում է; իրականում, իմաստը որն է այս ամենի; իմ անձի "պրագմատիկ կեսը" պնդում է իմ "մնացած"  մասին, որ աշխարհում եթե ինչ որ բան "կա", ապա էտ "կան" չի կարող անիմաստ լինել;' ուրիշ հարց է, որ այդ իմաստը հաճախ լինում է անհասանելի... 
կան համընդանուր, այսպես ասած  "սահմանադրական" իմաստներ, և կան բացառիկ, այսպես ասած "կոնկրետ" իմաստներ; 
քո հարցադրման պատասխանի մեջ կարելի է երկուսն էլ ներառել; ու ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլ անհրաժեշտ է մոտենալ կոմպլեկս; 
կոմպլեկս, իր կեղծ /անձնական/ և ռեալ /սահմանադրական/ մասերով; 
....
իմիջայլոց, մարդկանց հատուկ է հարցեր տալ, ընդամենը հենց սեփական ձայնը բարցրաձայն լսելու համար; ու դրա համար որոշ մարդիկ որոշ "զարգացած" երկրներում վճարում են այսպես ասած մասնագիտական "լսողներին", "ականջ"-ներին, որոնց անվանում են "հոգե"-- բաններ; լավ ընկերը նույնպես սովորաբար առանց բարկանալու հանդես է գալիս որպես "ականջ" ; ընդամենը  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (12.06.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> ոչ - խոսալ այլևս չեմ ուզում ... որովհետև խոսքերը լիակատար ավելորդ են ... ուզում եմ արդյունք 
> տուն, տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ ... ուզումեմ լինեմ ոնցոր մնացած բոլորը ... իսկ արի ու տես դա ինձ համար չի ... 
> ու ես չեմ դա որոշել ինձ համար (ոնց որ ակնկալում եմ կասեք) այլ դա ինձ ցույց է տալիս իմ կյանքը ամեն օր ...


էտ ընդամենը թվում ա, որ "բոլորը" ունեն  "տուն, տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ"... 
ասում ես եկեղեցու մասին; հիանալի գաղափար է; եկեղեցին մի "տեղ" է , որտեղ կարելի է գտնել ամեն ինչ, մանավանդ պատային իրավիճակում; դա կարող է լինել փնտորղի համար նաև ժամանակավոր "կացարան"; Աստված- Տիեզերքը ամենազոր է, փնտրողը այնտեղ գտնում է, բավարարվում է;
...
Հոգեկան խռովքը նույնպես "բավարարվածություն է", Աստծո պարգև;

----------


## h_jak

> ոչ - խոսալ այլևս չեմ ուզում ... որովհետև խոսքերը լիակատար ավելորդ են ... ուզում եմ արդյունք 
> տուն, տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ ... ուզումեմ լինեմ ոնցոր մնացած բոլորը ... իսկ արի ու տես դա ինձ համար չի ... 
> ու ես չեմ դա որոշել ինձ համար (ոնց որ ակնկալում եմ կասեք) այլ դա ինձ ցույց է տալիս իմ կյանքը ամեն օր ...


Բախտից առաջ մի ընգի, եթե չունես ինչ որ բան որը ուզում էս ուրեմն դրա ժամանակը չի եկել, կամ իրականում դու դա այդքան էլ չէս ուզում.

----------


## mnowak

Լավ ... ասենք թե ժամանակս չի եկել ... իսկ էտ ժամանակը հաստա՞տ կգա, ինչպե՞ս իմանալ դա հաստատ ... միգուցե ես նրանցից եմ ով մենակ ա լինում ամբողջ կյանքում , իչ նվիրում թոռների ուրախությունը իր մայրիկին ... ինչպե՞ս իմանալ ...

----------


## Arpine

Մի քանի օր է կարդում եմ էս թեման. որոշել էի չգրել, ինչևէ:
*mnowak* այնքան էլ բարդ իրավիճակ չէ, հավատա, ոչ էլ անելանելի: Այստեղ մի քանիսը փորձել են պատասխանել, պատասխանը համադրելով իրենց տեսակետի հետ: Սա միգուցե քեզ ավելի «կխառնի», այնուամենայնիվ, այսպես պատասխանելը ճիշտ չէ: 
mnowak , 2006թ-ի դեկտեմբերի ինչ-որ դեպքի մասին ես գրել. հասկանալի է, որ այդ կտրուկ իրադարձությունը փոխել է կյանքիդ ընթացքը: _Պետք չէ կենտրոնանալ_ դրա վրա, շատերի հետ կարող է պատահել, նույնիսկ ավելի վատ բաներ: Չմտածես թե եթե այդպես է եղել(դեպքը ի նկատի ունեմ) ուրեմն հիմա էլ այսպես  պետք է շարունակվի: Ո՛չ, ախր դու կաս, ակտիվ ես, գործուն դու կարող ես փոխել, կարող ես ամեն ինչ անել այնպես,  ինչպես ուզում ես: Իրական ցանկություն է պետք(«Ես ուզում եմ ու վերջ»), պետք է դնել նպատակ ու գնալ դեպի դա, իսկ հասնելու միջոցները էական չեն: 



> իսկ էտ ժամանակը հաստա՞տ կգա, ինչպե՞ս իմանալ դա հաստատ ... *միգուցե ես նրանցից եմ ով մենակ ա լինում ամբողջ կյանքում* , իչ նվիրում թոռների ուրախությունը իր մայրիկին ... ինչպե՞ս իմանալ ...


«Այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ», «ճակատագիր» այսպիսի բաներ գոյություն չունեն:Դու ես ամեն օր կառուցում քո ճակատագիրը: 
Դու չես կարող «նրանցից» լինել, քանի որ դու միակն ես, քո նման երկրորդը չկա, ուստի դու ես որոշում մենակ լինել ամբողջ կյանքում թե՞ ոչ:
Աշխատանքային ընկերնե՞ր - թքած իրանց վրա, ինչու պիտի քո տրամադրության վատացման պատճառ դառնան, աշխատիր շրջանցել, բանի տեղ չդնել նման երևույթները: Փոխիր կյանքիդ _միօրինակությունը_, միգուցե նոր ընկերներ, ծանոթություններ, ընտանիք...Այդ  միօրինակությունը բոլորին էլ խանգարում է, ձանձրացնում է, ստիպում է,հիմար չեղած բաների մասին մտածել: իրականում բոլորն էլ փոփոխությունների ու ակտիվության են ձգտում:



> Հա , մոռացա ասեմ - անմարդկային նախանձով ես նայում շատ ու սովորական ու մարդկային բաների որ դու չունես (ու եթե անկեղծ չես էլ ուզում ունենաս):


Նախանձո՞ւմ ես, բայց չե՞ս ուզում ունենալ–ոչ, պարադոքս է: Իրականում ուզում ես, պարզապես չգիտես ինչպես ունենալ, կամ այլ խանգարող հանգամանք կա:



> Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞նց ապրել, ու ամենակարևորը - ինչի՞ համար


Ինքնավստահություն է պետք քեզ: Երջանիկ եղիր նրանով, ինչ ունես, և ձգտիր, արա այն ամենը ինչը ավելի իմաստալից, ու ուրախ է դարձնում կյանքդ: Զբաղվիր նրանով ինչը _հետաքրքիր է ու հաճելի է_ քեզ՝ հետաքրքրություններ, սիրելի զբաղմունքներ, միջավայրներ ևն:
Մի շաաատ խելացի մարդ ասել ա.« Ես պարզապես փորձում եմ ապրել նրանով, ինչ ինքն է իմ ներսից դուրս հորդում»: Դու պետք է հետաքրքիր դարձնես քո կյանքը:
Սովորաբար մարդիկ ապրում են իրենց և/կամ իրենց սիրելի մարդկանց համար: նաև իրենց սիրող մարդկանց համար:

----------


## հովարս

> [B]
> 
> *Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞նց ապրել, ու ամենակարևորը - ինչի՞ համար*


mnowak ջան Ժամանակից առաջ մի ընկիր, ամեն բան իր հերթին տեղը կընկնի և սև մտքերը վանիր քեզանից, քեզ մենակ մի զգա, եթե հիշում ես քեզ ընկերությունս եմ առաջարկել , միշտ ուժի մեջ է առաջարկս:

----------


## mnowak

Իսկ հիմա ուշադրություն այստեղ - 

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...97#post2347997

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ հիմա ուշադրություն այստեղ - 
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...97#post2347997


Վերջիմ գրառումիս մեջ ուզում էի քեզ զգուշացնել, որ ամեն բան չի որ կարող ես այստեղ բացե ի բաց արտահայտվել, քանի որ կան մի խումբ ՝՝մարդիկ՛՛ որոնք ոչ թե կատակի, այլ ծաղրանքի են վերածում, չզգուշացրեցի մտածելով՝ գուցե սխալվում եմ:


Կներես, Իսկ մասոնների հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունես

----------

Արէա (11.06.2012)

----------


## mnowak

ցավոգ՝ չես սխալվում, նրանք կան ... - շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

Մասոնների հետ կապ չունեմ ...

----------


## Haykolo1991

ով խորուրդ կտա լավ հոգեբանի տեղ...որ մասնագիտացածա դեպրեսիաների ու նեվրոզների մեջ...ասենք կան հոգեթերապեվտներ գնում ես մի քանի հարցեն տալիս ու դեղ գրում ասում 10 օրից կամ մի շաբաթից կգաս...բայց վաշե չի օգնում...կամ կան որ ասենք իրանք ավելի շատ մասնագիտացած են ասենք անձի զարգացման եսիմ ինչեր...տենցներնե կան վոնցոր..իրանց մոտ դեպրեսիաի համար չարժե գնալ........

ովա լսել ինչոր Վաղարշապատից ոնցոր Գեւորգ անունում երիտասարդ տղա կա ոնցոր.... հերուստացույցովեն ցուց տվե տվյալները չեմ հիշում

----------


## Rhayader

> ով խորուրդ կտա լավ հոգեբանի տեղ...որ մասնագիտացածա դեպրեսիաների ու նեվրոզների մեջ...ասենք կան հոգեթերապեվտներ գնում ես մի քանի հարցեն տալիս ու դեղ գրում ասում 10 օրից կամ մի շաբաթից կգաս...բայց վաշե չի օգնում...կամ կան որ ասենք իրանք ավելի շատ մասնագիտացած են ասենք անձի զարգացման եսիմ ինչեր...տենցներնե կան վոնցոր..իրանց մոտ դեպրեսիաի համար չարժե գնալ........
> 
> ովա լսել ինչոր Վաղարշապատից ոնցոր Գեւորգ անունում երիտասարդ տղա կա ոնցոր.... հերուստացույցովեն ցուց տվե տվյալները չեմ հիշում

----------

Moonwalker (27.06.2012), Quyr Qery (27.06.2012), VisTolog (27.06.2012), Մինա (09.07.2012), Ներսես_AM (27.06.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Սիրելի ակումբցիներ ,ձեր խորհրդի կարիքն ունեմ:
Անցած տարի ավտովթարից ընկերուհուս տղան է մահացել :Մխիթարական խոսքեր չկարողացա գտնել,նման իրավիճկում ինչպես մխիթարեմ?,ինչ խոսքերով?:Շատ եմ ցավում ու անհանգստանում եմ ընկերուհուս համար,բայց անկախ ինձանից խուսափում եմ նրա հետ հաղորդակցությունից,որովհետև չգիտեմ ինձ ինչպես պահեմ:Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,երբ ես լավ չէի ,ինչ որ մեկի ներկայությունը,մխիթարական խոսքն ու պարզապես համակրանքը ինձ համար շատ կարևոր էր:Միգուցե ինձ խորհուրդ տաք,ինչ բառերով մխիթարեմ ու ինչպես օգնեմ հաղթահարել այս դառը փորձությունը ?Կամ գուցե խորհուրդ կտաք որևէ հեղինակի?, ում գործերը կօգնեն ընկերուհուս ինչ որ կերպ դուրս գալ այս ծանր վիճակից:

----------


## Chuk

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ ,ձեր խորհրդի կարիքն ունեմ:
> Անցած տարի ավտովթարից ընկերուհուս տղան է մահացել :Մխիթարական խոսքեր չկարողացա գտնել,նման իրավիճկում ինչպես մխիթարեմ?,ինչ խոսքերով?:Շատ եմ ցավում ու անհանգստանում եմ ընկերուհուս համար,բայց անկախ ինձանից խուսափում եմ նրա հետ հաղորդակցությունից,որովհետև չգիտեմ ինձ ինչպես պահեմ:Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,երբ ես լավ չէի ,ինչ որ մեկի ներկայությունը,մխիթարական խոսքն ու պարզապես համակրանքը ինձ համար շատ կարևոր էր:Միգուցե ինձ խորհուրդ տաք,ինչ բառերով մխիթարեմ ու ինչպես օգնեմ հաղթահարել այս դառը փորձությունը ?Կամ գուցե խորհուրդ կտաք որևէ հեղինակի?, ում գործերը կօգնեն ընկերուհուս ինչ որ կերպ դուրս գալ այս ծանր վիճակից:


Հոգեբան չեմ, բայց մի կարծիք գրեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ միայն անհրաժեշտ չէ, այլև պետք է խուսափել մխիթարելուց: Որովհետև մխիթարանքի ամեն մի խոսքը կարող է հիշեցնի դեպքը, խորացնի: Ես լինեի, կձգտեի ուղղակի շփվել հետը, առօրյա թեմաներով, սրճել հետը, հիշել հին օրերը ու տենց լիքը բաներ:

----------

Ripsim (11.07.2012), Մինա (11.07.2012), Նարե91 (12.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (11.07.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Չուկ ջան,ես էլ եմ էդ կարծիքին,բայց ընկերուհիս բոլորովին լավ չի:Առանց իրեն տրամադրելու ...դե հասկանում ես ?Չեմ կարողանում ձևացնել,որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է ,խառնվում եմ իրար,անհարմար վիճակի մեջ եմ ընկնում:Հենց էս պահին է ,որ կորցնում եմ ինձ ու չգիտեմ ինչպես ինձ պահեմ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ դժվար ա խորհուրդ տալը, բայց ես էդպիսի դեպքերում խոսում եմ սովորականի պես, բայց ներքուստ երկուստեք, լուռ համաձայնությամբ գիտակցում ենք խորը ցավակցությունը՝ առանց որևէ ցավակցական խոսքի: Ես էլ ցավակցել չեմ սիրում ու չեմ կարողանում: 
Երբեմն հենց տեսնելիս պինդ գրկախառնությունն ամեն ինչ ասում է: Կարիք չկա խոսքերի, մանավանդ որ 1-2 օրվա դեպք չի, արդեն ահագին ժամանակ է անցել:

----------

Մինա (12.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012)

----------


## Lem

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ ,ձեր խորհրդի կարիքն ունեմ:
> Անցած տարի ավտովթարից ընկերուհուս տղան է մահացել :Մխիթարական խոսքեր չկարողացա գտնել,նման իրավիճկում ինչպես մխիթարեմ?,ինչ խոսքերով?:Շատ եմ ցավում ու անհանգստանում եմ ընկերուհուս համար,բայց անկախ ինձանից խուսափում եմ նրա հետ հաղորդակցությունից,որովհետև չգիտեմ ինձ ինչպես պահեմ:Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,երբ ես լավ չէի ,ինչ որ մեկի ներկայությունը,մխիթարական խոսքն ու պարզապես համակրանքը ինձ համար շատ կարևոր էր:Միգուցե ինձ խորհուրդ տաք,ինչ բառերով մխիթարեմ ու ինչպես օգնեմ հաղթահարել այս դառը փորձությունը ?Կամ գուցե խորհուրդ կտաք որևէ հեղինակի?, ում գործերը կօգնեն ընկերուհուս ինչ որ կերպ դուրս գալ այս ծանր վիճակից:


Մինա ջան, խորհուրդ չեմ կարող տալ, ես էլ հոգեբան չեմ, բայց ես ուղղակի կլսեի այդ կնոջը: Թող շատ խոսի, պատմի զգացածը, լաց լինի... Ցավը պիտի մի քիչ դուրս գա, որ նոր բաների տեղ բացվի:

----------

Freeman (12.07.2012), Մինա (12.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, երեխային կորցրած մարդուն նենց չի որ էդ մասին խոսելուց ես հիշեցնում: Դրա ցավն ամեն վայրկյան իրանց հետ ա: Ինչքան ուզում ա անցած լինի: Մի տարին նման բանի համար շատ քիչ ա իրականում:
ես կին եմ ճանաչում, որի երեխան 6 տարի առաջ ինքնասպանություն ա գործել, ու ինքը մինչ այժմ ի վիճակի չի մարդկանց հետ նորմալ շփվել:
Ուղղակի տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են ապրում վշտի հետ հաշտվելու ծանր շրջանը: 
Մեկին կարա անտանելի լինի բարձրաձայն անունը տալը կամ լսելը, մեկ ուրիշի համար՝ երեխայի մասին խոսելը կարա մխիթարանքի գոնե չնչին բայց աղբյուր դառնա:

*Մին*, դու փորձի հասկանաս՝ պատրա՞ստ ա արդյոք ինքը կորստից խոսել, դատարկել միջից էդ ցավը, բարձրաձայնելով կամ քեզ լսելով: Թե՞ իր համար ավելի տանելի ա առանց որևէ հիշատակման շփումը:
Փորձի տեղ հրավիրել, նենց ի միջի այլոց, առանց շեշտելու: Զանգի ասա, որ ուզում ես հանդիպես՝ քեզ հետ կապված որևէ հարցի շուրջ խոսելու, որ իր կարիքն ունենս: Մեկ-մեկ ծանր հոգեվիճակում գտնվող մարդուն օգնում ա ուրիշին լսելն ու օգնելը:
Գուցե խոսակցության ընթացքում իր թեման էլ բացվի արդեն:

----------

Ariadna (12.07.2012), Arpine (12.07.2012), ivy (12.07.2012), Quyr Qery (12.07.2012), Ripsim (12.07.2012), Sambitbaba (06.09.2012), VisTolog (12.07.2012), Աթեիստ (12.07.2012), Մինա (12.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (06.09.2012), Նարե91 (12.07.2012), Շինարար (12.07.2012), Ուլուանա (12.07.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Որովհետև թեման շատ էր անձնական,խուսափեցի մանրամասնություններից:Ընկերուհուս միայն skyp-ով եմ հանդիպում,այն էլ հազվադեպ ենք տեսնում իրար,միայն նամակով է ուզում հաղորդակցվել:Ես հորհուրդ եմ տվել դիմել հոգեբանի օգնությանը,բայց ընկերուհիս կարծում է,որ առանց կողմնակի օգնության էլ կկարողանա հաղթահարել այդ անտանելի վիշտը:Չգիտեմ ինչպես օգնեմ հեռվից հեռու,իսկ որ օնության կարիք ունի ,համոզված եմ:Երկար ընդմիջումից հետո նորից հանդիպեցինք skyp-ով:Չեմ ուզում նկարագրել տպավորություններս,պարզապես անմխիթարական էր:Ես համոզված եմ ,որ կոնկրետ նման իրավիճակների համար կլինի հատուկ գրականություն ու հույսս դրա վրա եմ դնում:Ժամանակին ինձ փրկօղակի պես օգնեցին դուրս գալու իմ մղձավանջից:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Մին*, ճիշտն ասած կասկածում եմ, որ էդ դեպքի համար ճիշտ գրականություն կլինի գրած…
Մի երկու հոդված նայեցի, անգլերեն հիմնականում, բայց մի տեսակ չեմ վստահում ես էդ կարգի հոդվածներին.. ծիպա՝ Ինչպես քայլ առ քայլ հաղթահարել երեխայի մահվան վիշտը...ոնց ասեմ, մի տեսակ ոնց որ գազի պլիտա աշխատացնելու ինստրուկցիա հնչի որպես...

Չգիտեմ, համարում եմ, որ մեր սեփական կյանքի փորձը, տվյալ մարդուն ճանաչելու ու իսկապես օգնել ուզելու նպատակն ավելի օգտակար կարա լինի, քան ցանկացած գրականություն, որ հիմնականում գրվում ա փող սարքելու համար:
Եթե սկայպով ես շփվում միայն, ինչ-որ լուսավոր, լավ ավարտով ֆիլմեր առաջարկի, թող նայի: Կամ գրականություն ասա թող կարդա, բայց ոչ՝ հատուկ ուղղված grief counseling շարքից..պարզապես լավ, որակով գրքեր, որ իր միտքը կշեղեն:

----------

Մինա (13.07.2012), Ուլուանա (13.07.2012)

----------


## ivy

Գալաթեան ամեն ինչ շատ լավ գրել է, մենակ մի բան ավելացնեմ:
Գրականության մեջ, եթե ուզենաս մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ գրականություն գտնել էդ հարցով, արժի նայել «պոստտրավմատիկ սթրեսային խանգարում» ("посттравматическօе стрессовօе расстройствօ", "post traumatic stress disorder") թեմայով գրքեր կամ հոդվածներ, որոնք ավելի մասնագիտական են գրված, քան ասենք «Ինչպես հաղթահարել երեխայի մահը» կարգի հանրամատչելի ու պարզունակ գրականությունը:
Մեծ կորուստն ու վիշտը հոգեբանության մեջ հենց պոստտրավմատիկ սթրեսային խանգարման շարքից են, ու էդ գծով լավ գրքեր շատ կան:

----------

Մինա (13.07.2012)

----------


## mnowak

Չգիտեմ իրական հոգեբանին կհասնի այս գրառումը թե ոչ բայց - ինչպե՞ս պայքարել երազների դեմ: Շատ անքամ լինում է որ ինձ եկած երազը խափանում է իմ օրը: Ցանկություն է առաջանում միայն մեծ չափաբաժինով քնաբեր ընդունել ու գնալ հավերժ քուն ու վերադառնալ այն երազին որի պատճառով բալանսից ընկնում եմ իրականությունում, որովհետև ամենայն հավանականությամբ իմ երազը այդպես էլ կմնա երազ... 
Սակայն շատ անարժանների համար դա կա ու իրանց կողմից դա չունի համապատասխան գնահատում: Ասված է չդատեմ որպեսի չդատվեմ , սակայն դա ես տեսնում եմ ու դա չափազանց ինձ կյանքի ու ապրելու հունից հանումա:

*Ի՞նչ անել*

----------


## VisTolog

> Չգիտեմ իրական հոգեբանին կհասնի այս գրառումը թե ոչ բայց - ինչպե՞ս պայքարել երազների դեմ: Շատ անքամ լինում է որ ինձ եկած երազը խափանում է իմ օրը: Ցանկություն է առաջանում միայն մեծ չափաբաժինով քնաբեր ընդունել ու գնալ հավերժ քուն ու վերադառնալ այն երազին որի պատճառով բալանսից ընկնում եմ իրականությունում, որովհետև ամենայն հավանականությամբ իմ երազը այդպես էլ կմնա երազ... 
> Սակայն շատ անարժանների համար դա կա ու իրանց կողմից դա չունի համապատասխան գնահատում: Ասված է չդատեմ որպեսի չդատվեմ , սակայն դա ես տեսնում եմ ու դա չափազանց ինձ կյանքի ու ապրելու հունից հանումա:
> 
> *Ի՞նչ անել*



Ոնց եմ ես քեզ հասկանում... 1-1.5 տարի առաջ իմ հետ էլ էր տենց, ինքնիրան անցավ: Միգուցե սպասես?

----------


## mnowak

> Ոնց եմ ես քեզ հասկանում... 1-1.5 տարի առաջ իմ հետ էլ էր տենց, ինքնիրան անցավ: Միգուցե սպասես?


Ուրեմն ասեմ ... ես արթեն 2002,2003 թվից ապրում եմ դա ... ու սպասում ... սկզբից որ այդ պարզ երազը իրականություն կդառնա , իսկ հիմա ավելի շատ մտածում եմ թե ոնց երազ չտեսնեմ: Ոմանք ասում են որ հարկավորա ֆիզիկաես կամ մտավոր չարչարանքով օր անց կացնել ու երազ չի լինի ... բայց լռիվ հակառակնա: Լինումա որ առանց հոգնածության էլ նույն պատմություննա:

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, եկա մի քիչ էլ ես ներվայնացնեմ հոգեբաններին ,մեր հոգեբուժուոյան ցիկլը եսիմերբ ա լինելու, էլ չեմ համբերում ։)
Ես փոքրուց բառերը մեկ-մոկ խառնում, նախադասության մեջ սխալ եմ օգտագործում, օրինակ երեկ պետք ա ասեի «Էս ավտոն դուրս գալիս ա», ասեցի «Էս դուրը ավտոս գալիս ա» :Ճ ուղղակի մի հետաքրքիր բան կա՝ ես ահագին ուշ եմ նկատում, որ տենց տեղերը խառնվում են (եթե կողքից միանգամից չեն ասում) ու տենց լինում ա մենակ հանգիստ ժամանակ ու հեշտ բառերի հետ, ասենք երբ պետք ա պրեզենտացիա կարդամ, յոթհարկանի տերմիններով ու մի հարյուր հոգի էլ լսում են, ոչ սխալ չի ստացվում: Իսկ գրելուց մեկ-մեկ բառերի առաջին տառերը չեմ գրում, հաջորդ բառը գրելուց եմ տենում ու նոր նախորդի սկիզբը գրում եմ: Ո՞նց անեմ, որ ուշադրությունս տենց չկորի ու ժամանակի ընթացքում կարող ա՞ էլ տենց չլինի։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սիրելի ակումբցիներ ,ձեր խորհրդի կարիքն ունեմ:
> Անցած տարի ավտովթարից ընկերուհուս տղան է մահացել :Մխիթարական խոսքեր չկարողացա գտնել,նման իրավիճկում ինչպես մխիթարեմ?,ինչ խոսքերով?:Շատ եմ ցավում ու անհանգստանում եմ ընկերուհուս համար,բայց անկախ ինձանից խուսափում եմ նրա հետ հաղորդակցությունից,որովհետև չգիտեմ ինձ ինչպես պահեմ:Մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ,երբ ես լավ չէի ,ինչ որ մեկի ներկայությունը,մխիթարական խոսքն ու պարզապես համակրանքը ինձ համար շատ կարևոր էր:Միգուցե ինձ խորհուրդ տաք,ինչ բառերով մխիթարեմ ու ինչպես օգնեմ հաղթահարել այս դառը փորձությունը ?Կամ գուցե խորհուրդ կտաք որևէ հեղինակի?, ում գործերը կօգնեն ընկերուհուս ինչ որ կերպ դուրս գալ այս ծանր վիճակից:


Մի քանի տարի առաջ հարսիս քույրը կորցրեց իր տղային: Հարսս խորհուրդ տվեց նրան կարդալ Նիլ Դոնալ Ուոլշի "Զրույց Աստծո հետ" գիրքը: Նախապես ասեմ, որ այն կրոնի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի՝ պետք չէ առաջին իսկ հայացքից խաբնվել անվան հետ կապված ստերեոտիպին: Հաճախ Աստված և կրոն՝ լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, երբեմն նույնիսկ միմյանց հակառակ:

Ինչևէ, շատ օգնեց, թեթևացնելու դժբախտ մոր տանջանքները: Եվ սա միակ դեպքը չէ: Ուրիշ օրինակներ էլ գիտեմ:

Ես էլ իմ կողմից կառաջարկեի դիտել նեույնանուն ֆիլմը՝ "Զրույց Աստծո հետ": Գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ է, այնքանով, որ դերասան է խաղում Ուոլշի դերը: Բայց պատմում է, թե ինչպես նա գրեց այդ գիրքը: Վերջում էլ մի շատ լավ տեսարան կա հենց քեզ հետաքրքրող թեմայով, Մինա ջան:

----------

Մինա (12.12.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, եկա մի քիչ էլ ես ներվայնացնեմ հոգեբաններին ,մեր հոգեբուժուոյան ցիկլը եսիմերբ ա լինելու, էլ չեմ համբերում ։)
> Ես փոքրուց բառերը մեկ-մոկ խառնում, նախադասության մեջ սխալ եմ օգտագործում, օրինակ երեկ պետք ա ասեի «Էս ավտոն դուրս գալիս ա», ասեցի «Էս դուրը ավտոս գալիս ա» :Ճ ուղղակի մի հետաքրքիր բան կա՝ ես ահագին ուշ եմ նկատում, որ տենց տեղերը խառնվում են (եթե կողքից միանգամից չեն ասում) ու տենց լինում ա մենակ հանգիստ ժամանակ ու հեշտ բառերի հետ, ասենք երբ պետք ա պրեզենտացիա կարդամ, յոթհարկանի տերմիններով ու մի հարյուր հոգի էլ լսում են, ոչ սխալ չի ստացվում: Իսկ գրելուց մեկ-մեկ բառերի առաջին տառերը չեմ գրում, հաջորդ բառը գրելուց եմ տենում ու նոր նախորդի սկիզբը գրում եմ: Ո՞նց անեմ, որ ուշադրությունս տենց չկորի ու ժամանակի ընթացքում կարող ա՞ էլ տենց չլինի։


Քանի՞ տարեկանից ես սկսել խոսել: Իսկ դպրոցում տառերն անցնելիս մյուս էրեխեքի հետ համեմատած դժվարություններ ունեցե՞լ ես: Ինչքա՞ն հաճախ են նման երևույթներ լինում: Անընդհա՞տ: Հոգնածության հետ կապ ունի՞:

----------


## Freeman

> Քանի՞ տարեկանից ես սկսել խոսել: Իսկ դպրոցում տառերն անցնելիս մյուս էրեխեքի հետ համեմատած դժվարություններ ունեցե՞լ ես: Ինչքա՞ն հաճախ են նման երևույթներ լինում: Անընդհա՞տ: Հոգնածության հետ կապ ունի՞:


Խոսելն էսօր կհարցնեմ, կգրեմ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ, ուշ եմ սկսել

Տառերն ավելի հեշտ եմ սովորել, քան մյուսները, կեսը մինչև դպրոց գնալս գիտեի, մնացածն էլ հենց դասատուն գրում էր գրատախտակին, արդեն ես կարում էի գրեի:

Երևի ամեն շաբաթ լինում ա, բայց մեկ-մեկ կեսից հասցնում եմ ուղղեմ:

Հոգնածության հետ ոնց-որ կապ ունի, որովհետև են լարված ինչ որ բան եմ անում, դրանից հետո ա շուտ-շուտ  լինում, բայց էլի նենց դեպք չեմ հիշում, որ դժվար բառերը խառնեմ:

----------


## Ripsim

Հարգելի հոգեբաններ,

Կարո՞ղ եք խորհուրդ տալ, թե ինչպես կարելի է օգնել մարդուն ազատվել կպչուն մտքերից կամ, թե ինչպես կարող է ինքն իրեն օգնել: Խոսքը գնում է այն դեպքի մասին, երբ տվյալ անձը մի 10 անգամ ստուգում է գազը, լույսը և այլն…

----------

Freeman (16.01.2013), Hayk Avetisyan (08.01.2013), VisTolog (08.01.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Հարգելի հոգեբաններ,
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք խորհուրդ տալ, թե ինչպես կարելի է օգնել մարդուն ազատվել կպչուն մտքերից կամ, թե ինչպես կարող է ինքն իրեն օգնել: Խոսքը գնում է այն դեպքի մասին, երբ տվյալ անձը մի 10 անգամ ստուգում է գազը, լույսը և այլն…


Հոգեբան չեմ ու կոմպետենտ չեմ այս հարցին լիարժեք պատասխանելու, բայց էստեղ տեսնում եմ երկու տարբեր պատճառներ: Տվյալ անձը սեփական հիշողության վրա կասկածում է և ավելնորդ անգամ ուզւոմ է համոզվել անջատել է թե ոչ: Կամ տվյալ անձը շատ անհանգիստ բնավորություն ունի (որը առաջինը իրեն է վնասում) և ասենք քնելուց կամ դուրս առաջ մինչև չստուգի ամենինչ նորմալ է թե ոչ  կոնֆորտի մեջ չի զգա իրեն: Իսկ պատճառները վերացնելու մի տարբերակ, որ շատ չէ, մեկ երկու անգամ զսպի ու չանի, հետո կդառնա սովորություն: Ամեն դեպքում զգուշանալը ու ապահովվելը վատ խասյաթ չի :Wink:

----------

erexa (17.01.2013), Ripsim (10.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Հարգելի հոգեբաններ,
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք խորհուրդ տալ, թե ինչպես կարելի է օգնել մարդուն ազատվել կպչուն մտքերից կամ, թե ինչպես կարող է ինքն իրեն օգնել: Խոսքը գնում է այն դեպքի մասին, երբ տվյալ անձը մի 10 անգամ ստուգում է գազը, լույսը և այլն…


Ես նույնպես հոգեբան չեմ, դրա համար իմ փորձով կիսվեմ, որ մյուսներին կարող ա չօգնի՝ ես ուղղակի ինձ ստիպում էի, որ չստուգեմ, էդ շատ դժվար կարա լինի, բայց մոտ մի ամսում անցավ, հիմա մի անգամից ավել չեմ ստուգում, ձեռքերս ըստ անհրաժեշտության եմ լվանում ու պետքական ֆայլերը երկու տեղից ավել չեմ պահում  :Smile:

----------

erexa (17.01.2013), Rhayader (17.01.2013), Ripsim (17.01.2013), VisTolog (17.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (16.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Հարգելի հոգեբաններ,
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք խորհուրդ տալ, թե ինչպես կարելի է օգնել մարդուն ազատվել կպչուն մտքերից կամ, թե ինչպես կարող է ինքն իրեն օգնել: Խոսքը գնում է այն դեպքի մասին, երբ տվյալ անձը մի 10 անգամ ստուգում է գազը, լույսը և այլն…


Կպչուն վիճակներն ու մտքերը նևրոզի տեսակ են, որոնք եթե վառ արտահայտված են, լավ կլինի դիմել մասնագետի ու անցնել բուժում: Իսկ եթե խոսքը թեթև դեպքերի մասին է, աուտոտրենինգն էլ կարող է օգնել: 
Կոնկրետ գազն ու լույսն անընդհատ ստուգելու դեմ կարելի է փորձել մտապահել ձեռքի շարժումը, որով անջատել եք գազը կամ լույսը: Մարդ իր սեփական մարմնում առաջացած զգայություններն ավելի լավ է ֆիքսում, քան ինչ-որ սարքի անջատված-միացած լինելը, դրա համար էս միջոցը կարող է աշխատող լինել: Էնպես որ, երբ ուզում եք հիշել գազն անջատել եք, թե չէ, փորձեք վերհիշեք ձեռքի շարժումը, որով հպվել եք գազօջախին ու պտտելով անջատել. վերհիշելիս ձեռքի մեջ կարող է նույն զգացողությունն առաջանալ: Էդ դեպքում, պիտի որ վստահություն առաջանա կատարած գործողության հանդեպ:

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013), Ripsim (17.01.2013), Հայկօ (18.01.2013), Մինա (20.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կպչուն վիճակներն ու մտքերը նևրոզի տեսակ են, որոնք եթե վառ արտահայտված են, լավ կլինի դիմել մասնագետի ու անցնել բուժում: Իսկ եթե խոսքը թեթև դեպքերի մասին է, աուտոտրենինգն էլ կարող է օգնել: 
> Կոնկրետ գազն ու լույսն անընդհատ ստուգելու դեմ կարելի է փորձել մտապահել ձեռքի շարժումը, որով անջատել եք գազը կամ լույսը: Մարդ իր սեփական մարմնում առաջացած զգայություններն ավելի լավ է ֆիքսում, քան ինչ-որ սարքի անջատված-միացած լինելը, դրա համար էս միջոցը կարող է աշխատող լինել: Էնպես որ, երբ ուզում եք հիշել գազն անջատել եք, թե չէ, փորձեք վերհիշեք ձեռքի շարժումը, որով հպվել եք գազօջախին ու պտտելով անջատել. վերհիշելիս ձեռքի մեջ կարող է նույն զգացողությունն առաջանալ: Էդ դեպքում, պիտի որ վստահություն առաջանա կատարած գործողության հանդեպ:


Սիմպտոմ է ընդամենը, սիմպտոմ բուժելն անիմաստ է: Օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ: Ես կենթադրեի, որ ինչ-որ ուրիշ անհանգստություն կա, որն արտամղվել է անգիտակցական և այնտեղից կպչուն մտքեր է առաջացնում: Հիվանդ մարդ ընտանիքում, քննություններ, որոնց լավ չի պատրաստվել, տհաճություն, որը կանխատեսում է ապագայում, բայց պատրաստ չի դրան դիմակայել, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում է դրա մասին չմտածել: Արարք, որը չի ցանկանում, որ բացահայտվի: Ու նման բաներ: Համենայն դեպս, ես այդպես եմ կարծում: Կարող է պարզապես ստրեսի հետևանք լինել: Լիարժեք ֆոբիան գազի պայթելուց/գողերի մտնելուց և այլն քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, որովհետև դրանք հազվադեպ են ինքնուրույն ու փնջով լցվում մի մարդու գլուխ: Ի՞նչ կասես:

----------

Arpine (18.01.2013), ivy (17.01.2013), Ripsim (17.01.2013), Մինա (20.01.2013), Ուլուանա (17.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Սիմպտոմ է ընդամենը, սիմպտոմ բուժելն անիմաստ է: Օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ: Ես կենթադրեի, որ ինչ-որ ուրիշ անհանգստություն կա, որն արտամղվել է անգիտակցական և այնտեղից կպչուն մտքեր է առաջացնում: Հիվանդ մարդ ընտանիքում, քննություններ, որոնց լավ չի պատրաստվել, տհաճություն, որը կանխատեսում է ապագայում, բայց պատրաստ չի դրան դիմակայել, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում է դրա մասին չմտածել: Արարք, որը չի ցանկանում, որ բացահայտվի: Ու նման բաներ: Համենայն դեպս, ես այդպես եմ կարծում: Կարող է պարզապես ստրեսի հետևանք լինել: Լիարժեք ֆոբիան գազի պայթելուց/գողերի մտնելուց և այլն քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, որովհետև դրանք հազվադեպ են ինքնուրույն ու փնջով լցվում մի մարդու գլուխ: Ի՞նչ կասես:


Հնարավոր է, որ էդպես էլ կա: Ուղղակի օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումը, որը հենց էդ նույն կպչուն վիճակների նևրոզն է (կպչուն մտքեր՝ օբսեսիաներ, կպչուն գործողություններ՝ կոմպուլսիաներ), լիքը պատճառ կարող է ունենալ, էդ թվում նաև՝ կենսաբանական: Դրա համար էդ մարդու մասին որևէ տեղեկություն չունենալով՝ ոչինչ չենք կարող ասել... Միայն պարզ է, որ ինչ-որ պատճառով տագնապալիության մակարդակը բարձր է, բայց արդյո՞ք դա անձնային տագնապալիություն է, թե իրավիճակային, էդ էլ չգիտենք...
Համենայնդեպս, կարելի է մի հատ կոնսուլտացիայի գնալ հոգեբանի կամ հոգեբույժի մոտ ու տեսնել ինչ կասեն:

----------

Rhayader (17.01.2013), Ripsim (18.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հնարավոր է, որ էդպես էլ կա: Ուղղակի օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումը, որը հենց էդ նույն կպչուն վիճակների նևրոզն է (կպչուն մտքեր՝ օբսեսիաներ, կպչուն գործողություններ՝ կոմպուլսիաներ), լիքը պատճառ կարող է ունենալ, էդ թվում նաև՝ կենսաբանական: Դրա համար էդ մարդու մասին որևէ տեղեկություն չունենալով՝ ոչինչ չենք կարող ասել... Միայն պարզ է, որ ինչ-որ պատճառով տագնապալիության մակարդակը բարձր է, բայց արդյո՞ք դա անձնային տագնապալիություն է, թե իրավիճակային, էդ էլ չգիտենք...
> Համենայնդեպս, կարելի է մի հատ կոնսուլտացիայի գնալ հոգեբանի կամ հոգեբույժի մոտ ու տեսնել ինչ կասեն:


Հիմնականում՝ սերոտոնինի արտադրության խանգարումների հետ կապված:

Ripsim, ձեռքի, աչքի կամ ուրիշ մկանի ցնցումներ ունենու՞մ ես: Ու, ինչպես նկատեց Այվին, ինչ էլ մենք ասենք, իրական դիագնոստիկա ու բուժում ստանալու համար քեզ պետք է, որ հոգեբան (բեհավիորիստ/հոգեվերլուծաբան, ես խորհուրդ կտայի) կամ հոգեբույժ զննի: Պետք չի դրանից նեղվել, օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումը հասարակ նևրոզ է, որը ցանկացած մարդ կարող է ունենալ: Նևրոպաթոլոգ էլ խորհուրդ կտայի: Անկախ ամեն ինչից, չեմ կարծում, որ դժվար բուժում լինի:

Այվի  :Love:  մենք ինչ լավ դիագնոստիկ թիմ կլինեինք:

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այվի  մենք ինչ լավ դիագնոստիկ թիմ կլինեինք:


Կոլեգաներ  :Xeloq: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես թեև լիքը հարցերի արդեն կարող եմ պատասխանել, բայց դեռ մի տարի էլ չկա, որ իրականում խորն ուսումնասիրում եմ մասնագիտությունը, նման պատասխանատու քայլի չեմ գնա, հաջորդ տարվանից այս բաժնի հոգեբաններից կարող եմ լինել, հուսով եմ, առանց դիպլոմ կընդունեն, քանի որ միայն երկու տարուց մագիստրոսի կոչում կունենամ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (17.01.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի  մենք ինչ լավ դիագնոստիկ թիմ կլինեինք:


Հաստատ  :Wink: 




> Կոլեգաներ :xeloq
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես թեև լիքը հարցերի արդեն կարող եմ պատասխանել, բայց դեռ մի տարի էլ չկա, որ իրականում խորն ուսումնասիրում եմ մասնագիտությունը, նման պատասխանատու քայլի չեմ գնա, հաջորդ տարվանից այս բաժնի հոգեբաններից կարող եմ լինել, հուսով եմ, առանց դիպլոմ կընդունեն, քանի որ միայն երկու տարուց մագիստրոսի կոչում կունենամ


Ալֆա ջան, էս թեմայում մենակ հոգեբանները չեն գրում, հանգիստ գրի կարծիքդ, հատկապես որ արդեն համարյա մասնագետ ես  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (17.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, էս թեմայում մենակ հոգեբանները չեն գրում, հանգիստ գրի կարծիքդ, հատկապես որ արդեն համարյա մասնագետ ես


Ուրեմն սպասեմ նոր հարցերի  :Smile:  :Blush:

----------


## Rhayader

Ես որ պակաս կոմպետենտ եմ, Alphaone  :Blush:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես որ պակաս կոմպետենտ եմ, Alphaone


Ինձ, ամեն դեպքում, շաաատ դուր եկավ, որ հարցը ոչ միայն հոգեկանի մակարդակում մեկնաբանեցիր, այլև՝ հոգեֆիզիոլոգիան նկատի ունենալով, դա շատ կարևոր է հոգեբանական դիագնոզի համար  :Smile:

----------


## Ripsim

Rhayader, ivy շնորհակալություն մասնագիտական վերլուծությունների համար, ձեզանից իրոք լավ թիմ դուրս կգա  :Smile:  Հատկապես դուրս եկավ այս գրառումը: 



> Սիմպտոմ է ընդամենը, սիմպտոմ բուժելն անիմաստ է: Օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ: Ես կենթադրեի, որ ինչ-որ ուրիշ անհանգստություն կա, որն արտամղվել է անգիտակցական և այնտեղից կպչուն մտքեր է առաջացնում: Հիվանդ մարդ ընտանիքում, քննություններ, որոնց լավ չի պատրաստվել, տհաճություն, որը կանխատեսում է ապագայում, բայց պատրաստ չի դրան դիմակայել, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում է դրա մասին չմտածել: Արարք, որը չի ցանկանում, որ բացահայտվի: Ու նման բաներ: Համենայն դեպս, ես այդպես եմ կարծում: Կարող է պարզապես ստրեսի հետևանք լինել: Լիարժեք ֆոբիան գազի պայթելուց/գողերի մտնելուց և այլն քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, որովհետև դրանք հազվադեպ են ինքնուրույն ու փնջով լցվում մի մարդու գլուխ: Ի՞նչ կասես:


Իմ կարծիքով, միգուցե մանկությունից մնացած վախը, անհանգստությունը փոխակերպվել է անգիտակցական տագնապի ու արտահայտվում է կպչուն մտքերի միջոցով: Իսկ ֆոբիա գազի պայթելուց և այլնից հաստատ չկա, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կպչուն մտքերը չէին վերաբերվի տարբեր ոլորտներին:




> Հիմնականում՝ սերոտոնինի արտադրության խանգարումների հետ կապված:
> 
> Ripsim, ձեռքի, աչքի կամ ուրիշ մկանի ցնցումներ ունենու՞մ ես: Ու, ինչպես նկատեց Այվին, ինչ էլ մենք ասենք, իրական դիագնոստիկա ու բուժում ստանալու համար քեզ պետք է, որ հոգեբան (բեհավիորիստ/հոգեվերլուծաբան, ես խորհուրդ կտայի) կամ հոգեբույժ զննի: Պետք չի դրանից նեղվել, օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումը հասարակ նևրոզ է, որը ցանկացած մարդ կարող է ունենալ: Նևրոպաթոլոգ էլ խորհուրդ կտայի: Անկախ ամեն ինչից, չեմ կարծում, որ դժվար բուժում լինի:


Ճիշտն ասած, նկարագրածս դեպքը ինձ չի վերաբերվում, բայց ինձ մոտ մարդու է վերաբերվում, ու շատ կուզեի իմանալ, թե ես ինչով կարող եմ կողքից օգնել: 
Իր ասելով, ունենում է ընդհանուր մկանային լարվածություն, ձգվածություն   հատկապես աչքերի շրջանում և ձեռքերի դող: Բայց ես չեմ նկատում արտասովոր դող: Իմ ձեռքերը ու շատ ուրիշների ձեռքերը ևս նույն չափի դողում են:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգեբանին կամ նևրոպոթոլոգին դիմելուն-իհարկե դիմել է: Նևրոպոթոլոգի շատ է դիմել: Ինչ-որ հանգստացնող դեղեր են նշանակում, ասում են թեթև արտահայտված նևրոզ է, ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու և վերջ: Բայց այդ դեղերը (պերսեն ու նմանատիպ այլ դեղեր) չեն օգնում: Իսկ հոգեբանը, ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ է ասել: Գիտեմ, որ ինչ-որ վարժություններ էին անում (աուտոտրեյնինգ կարծում եմ) և նորից ասում էր, որ ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու: Բայց հոգեբանի այցելությունները ևս չեն օգնել: Միգուցե դուք ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մասնագետի խորհուրդ կտայիք դիմել?

----------

Rhayader (18.01.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգեբանին կամ նևրոպոթոլոգին դիմելուն-իհարկե դիմել է: Նևրոպոթոլոգի շատ է դիմել: Ինչ-որ հանգստացնող դեղեր են նշանակում, ասում են թեթև արտահայտված նևրոզ է, ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու և վերջ: Բայց այդ դեղերը (պերսեն ու նմանատիպ այլ դեղեր) չեն օգնում: Իսկ հոգեբանը, ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ է ասել: Գիտեմ, որ ինչ-որ վարժություններ էին անում (աուտոտրեյնինգ կարծում եմ) և նորից ասում էր, որ ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու: Բայց հոգեբանի այցելությունները ևս չեն օգնել: Միգուցե դուք ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մասնագետի խորհուրդ կտայիք դիմել?


Պերսենը անիմաստ դեղա: Իմ ու ուրիշների փորձից եմ ասում:
Քանի որ դեղեր սիրում եմ,  :Jpit:  ու փորձ ունեմ տվյալ դեղի հետ, ապա կառաջարկեմ բելլատամինալ, չնայած դա ուրիշ պատճառով էի խմում, բայց այն նաև հանգստացնող հատկություն ունի և օգտագործվումա նաև նևրոզների բուժման համար:
Օրը մեկ անգամ, առավոտյան: Եթե քնելու հետ խնդիրներ ունի, թող քնելուց կես ժամ առաջ խմի ու հանգի՜ստ կքնի: Եթե որոշեք գնել, Նատալիից կգնեք, միայն ինքնա բերում: Մեկ էլ Մարգարյան հիվանդանոցի կանաչ դեղատնից կարող եք առնել /չգիտեմ մյուս մասնաճյուղերում ունեն թե չէ: Վերջին անգամ չեն ունեցել, բայց հիվանդանոցի դեղատնում կա/:

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելի հոգեբաններ,
> 
> Կարո՞ղ եք խորհուրդ տալ, թե ինչպես կարելի է օգնել մարդուն ազատվել կպչուն մտքերից կամ, թե ինչպես կարող է ինքն իրեն օգնել: Խոսքը գնում է այն դեպքի մասին, երբ տվյալ անձը մի 10 անգամ ստուգում է գազը, լույսը և այլն…


Ռիփսիմ ջան, եթե գործ ունենք կպչուն-սևեռուն խանգարման հետ (ինչը շատ հավանական է տվյալ դեպքում, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև բավարար տեղեկություններ չունեմ), ուրեմն հոգեբանական միջոցները դժվար օգնեն: Խորհուրդ կտայի հոգեբույժի հետ խորհրդակցել, որպեսզի համապատասխան դեղեր նշանակի: 

Ամեն դեպքում, մի երկու հարց: Ինչպե՞ս են դրսևորվում կպչուն մտքերը: Բացի գազ, լույս ստուգելուց ուրիշ մտքեր կա՞ն: Որքանո՞վ են էդ ստուգումները խանգարում անձի առօրյային (ասենք, դասից-գործից ուշանալ կամ գործը վատ անել և այլն):

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած, նկարագրածս դեպքը ինձ չի վերաբերվում, բայց ինձ մոտ մարդու է վերաբերվում, ու շատ կուզեի իմանալ, թե ես ինչով կարող եմ կողքից օգնել: 
> Իր ասելով, ունենում է ընդհանուր մկանային լարվածություն, ձգվածություն   հատկապես աչքերի շրջանում և ձեռքերի դող: Բայց ես չեմ նկատում արտասովոր դող: Իմ ձեռքերը ու շատ ուրիշների ձեռքերը ևս նույն չափի դողում են:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգեբանին կամ նևրոպոթոլոգին դիմելուն-իհարկե դիմել է: Նևրոպոթոլոգի շատ է դիմել: Ինչ-որ հանգստացնող դեղեր են նշանակում, ասում են թեթև արտահայտված նևրոզ է, ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու և վերջ: Բայց այդ դեղերը (պերսեն ու նմանատիպ այլ դեղեր) չեն օգնում: Իսկ հոգեբանը, ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ է ասել: Գիտեմ, որ ինչ-որ վարժություններ էին անում (աուտոտրեյնինգ կարծում եմ) և նորից ասում էր, որ ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու: Բայց հոգեբանի այցելությունները ևս չեն օգնել: Միգուցե դուք ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մասնագետի խորհուրդ կտայիք դիմել?


Միայն և միայն հոգեբույժի: Եթե օգնող դեղ եք ուզում, հակադեպրեսանտներն են օգնելու, բայց դրանք ինքնագլուխ խմել չի կարելի, հոգեբույժը պետք ա նշանակի, որ ըստ անհրաժեշտության դոզան փոփոխի: Նյարդաբանները նման խանգարումներից գլուխ չեն հանում, հոգեբաններն էլ սովորաբար գնում են դեպի հոգեվերլուծություն ու հաճախ ավելի բարդացնում վիճակը: Իհարկե, կա թերապիայի տեսակ (կոգնիտիվ-վարքային), որն արդյունավետ կարա լինի էս դեպքում, բայց չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում նորմալ կոգնիտիվ-վարքային թերապիա անող կա՞, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Freeman (18.01.2013), Ripsim (18.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Լավ էլի, Բյուր: Հոգեբանական ծագում ունեցող խնդիրը (իհարկե, եթե կենսաբանական խնդիր չի) դեղորայքային բուժման ենթարկելը նման է ճնշման բարձրացումից առաջացած գլխացավը ցավազրկողով բուժելուն: Այն, որ խնդիրը Ռիփսիմին անհանգստացնում է, ու այն, թե ինչպես է անհանգստացնում, խոսում է ոչ խրոնիկական նևրոտիկ բնույթի մասին, այնպես որ, հնարավոր է, որ նույնիսկ կլինիկական բուժման կարիք չլինի: Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգեբանական մեթոդների էֆեկտիվությանը, ահա մի հոդված բեհավիորիստական մեթոդի ու նրա էֆեկտիվության մասին. http://altcancerweb.com/bipolar/psyc...ation-2002.pdf

Եթե ավելի շատ ժամանակ ունենայի, ավելի համակարգված պատասխան կտայի: Եթե սերոտոնինի արտադրության խանգարման կենսաբանական պատճառներ չկան, ապա արհեստական դրա վրա ազդելը կվերացնի սիմպտոմներն, այն էլ ժամանակավորապես, ու ոչ մի իրական բուժում չի տա. անգիտակցական արտամղված տագնապն անորոշ է, թե երբ կլուծվի, պարզապես մարդը կդադարի զգալ ազդեցությունը գիտակցականի վրա:

Դրա համար էլ նախ պետք է լիարժեք դիագնոստիկա անց կացնել, բացառել կամ հաստատել կենսաբանական գործոնները, ու բուժում նշանակել ըստ դիագնոզի. զուտ կենսաբանականի դեպքում՝ ոչ միայն կարգավորել սերոտոնինը, այլ նաև վերացնել սերոտոնինի արտադրության շեղումների պատճառը: Որոնք կարող են տարբեր լինել: Հոգեբանականի դեպքում՝ հոգեբանական բուժում, իմ կարծիքով՝ հոգեվերլուծություն, որն ի հայտ կբերի ու կլուծի անգիտակցական արտամղված կոնֆլիկտը, հնարավոր է՝ հիպնոթերապիա: Ու բեհավիորիստական մոտեցում, որ հոգեվերլուծությունն ինքը տրավմատիկ չլինի, ասել է թե՝ ըստ սիմպտոմատիկայի մշակել ռելաքսացիոն հակազդեցություններ: Բուժման տևողությունն ավելի երկար կլինի, կարծում եմ, քան աղջկան հաբերի վրա նստեցնելը, էֆեկտիվությունն էլ կախված է զուտ մասնագետի կոմպետենտությունից, բայց լավագույն դեպքում խնդիրը կլուծվի արմատից ու վերջնականապես:

Ինձ համար էլ հեշտ կլիներ Ռիփսիմին ասել՝ դեքստրոմետորֆան խմիր, որպես NMDA անտագոնիստ, դոզավորումը հաշվարկեի, որ դիսսոկատիվ էֆեկտը նվազագույն լինի, ու կպչուն մտքերը կանցնեն: Նամանավանդ որ դեքստրոմետորֆանը կարելի է հանգիստ ու լրիվ օրինական ձեռք բերել, եթե գիտես, թե ինչպես, դիտարկված բացասական էֆեկտներ ու ֆիզիկական կախվածություն չի առաջացնում: Բայց դա լուծում չի, էլի: Ու մի հարցրու, թե ես որտեղից եմ դեքստրոմետորֆանն այդքան լավ ճանաչում  :LOL:

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռայ, կարճ պատասխանեմ. կպչուն-սևեռուն խանգարումը երբեք, այսպես կոչված, հոգեբանական չի լինում: Դա միֆ ա: Իսկ հոգեվերլուծությունն էլ evidence-based բուժման միջոց չի: Այլ հարց ա, որ նկարագրված դեպքն էնքան թեթև ա, որ բուժման կարիք չկա: Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ լավ կլինի հոգեբույժի մոտ գնա, եթե տեսնի անհրաժեշտություն չկա, դեղ չի նշանակի: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա վարքային թերապիային, բա քեզ թվում ա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Ուղղակի կոգնիտիվ-վարքային համակցությունը շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ա:

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, կարճ պատասխանեմ. կպչուն-սևեռուն խանգարումը երբեք, այսպես կոչված, հոգեբանական չի լինում: Դա միֆ ա: Իսկ հոգեվերլուծությունն էլ evidence-based բուժման միջոց չի: Այլ հարց ա, որ նկարագրված դեպքն էնքան թեթև ա, որ բուժման կարիք չկա: Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ լավ կլինի հոգեբույժի մոտ գնա, եթե տեսնի անհրաժեշտություն չկա, դեղ չի նշանակի: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա վարքային թերապիային, բա քեզ թվում ա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Ուղղակի կոգնիտիվ-վարքային համակցությունը շատ ավելի արդյունավետ ա:


Օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման պատճառներից կարող է լինել սերոտոնինի կենսաբանաակն պատճառներով աննորմալ արտադրությունը, որի պատճառն իր հերթին կարող է նույնիսկ սխալ սնուցումը լինել կամ աղիների ախտահարման որոշ ձևեր:

Միևնույն ժամանակ, էվոլյուցիոն հոգեբանության տեսանկյունից, այն կարող է լինել հոգեբանության գենետիկ փոխանցվող պաշտպանական մեխանիզմների սխալ գործունեության հետևանք (նևրոտիկ հիպոթեզ, Ռիփսիմի դիագնոստիկայի ժամանակ): Նևրոտիկ հիպոթեզի հաստատման դեպքում օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման մեխանիզմները զուտ հոգեբանական են ու պահանջում են հոգեբանական մոտեցում: Ժխտիր սա, եթե կարող ես: Տվյալ դեպքում քո կանխատրամադրված վերաբերմունքը հոգեվերլուծության նկատմամբ մեթոդի էֆեկտիվության մասին քո կարծիքը պակաս վստահելի է դարձնում:

Կոգնիտիվ հոգեբանությունն իր էությամբ արագ-էժան մեթոդ է, բայց չի ենթադրում խնդրի լիարժեք վերլուծություն ու բուժում: Եթե կարծում ես, որ հոգեվերլուծաբանները միանգամից հիվանդին տեսնում են ու սկսում մոր հետ զարգացման այսինչ շրջանում կոնֆլիկտ ու անալ կոնտուրի խանգարումներ փնտրել, ապա սխալվում ես, էլի: Ես իմ առաջին գրառման մեջ մի քանի հնարավոր պատճառներ ցույց տվեցի, բայց իրական դիագնոզ կարող է դնել միայն մասնագետն, այն էլ որոշակի ժամանակ օրիորդին հոգեվերլուծության ենթարկելուց հետո: Հաշվի առնելով, որ ես չեմ ճանաչում օրիորդին ու չգիտեմ, թե որքանով է նա հակված հոգեվերլուծության ու որքանով է պատրաստ վստահել հոգեբանին (ինչը հոգեվերլուծության էֆեկտիվությունը կախման մեջ է դնում պացիենտի հոգեբանության առանձնահատկություններից ու հոգեբանի անձի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքից), ներառեցի նաև հիպնոթերապիան:

Պետք չի վերցնել ընդհանուր կլինիկական պրակտիկայի դեպքն ու նրանով առաջ շարժվել: Կարելի է հաշվարկել Ռիփսիմի դիետայի ազդեցությունը նրա հոգեվիճակի վրա, դիետան փոփոխել ու գրանցել արդյունքները, սկզբի համար: Տեսնել, թե ինչպես է դա ազդում նրա հոգեվիճակի վրա: Ամենաանվնաս սկիզբն է: Գիտեմ, իմ առաջարկած մեթոդները ժամանակատար են, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, մարդուն հաբերի վրա նստեցնելը վերջին տարբերակն է, որին կարելի է դիմել: Ամենահեշտ, բայց ամենատապոռ տարբերակը, որը կվերացնի սիմպտոմատիկան՝ հույսով, որ իրական խնդիրն ինքն իրեն ժամանակի հետ կսպառի, եթե սիմպտոմատիկան դադարի նևրոզի ինքնագեներացիան (նևրոտիկ վիճակի ընկալումը բերում է նևրոզի երկրորդ, երրորդ և այլ շերտերի, որոնք բարդացնում են հոգեվերլուծաբանի աշխատանքը): Ինչի համար նախ և առաջ Ռիփսիմը պետք է ընկալի, որ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումը, եթե նա այդպիսին ունի իրականում, վտանգ չի ներկայացնում ու ենթակա է բուժման: Իրոք ընկալի. հոգեբանի առաջնային խնդիրը: Սովորի չանհանգստանալ նրանից, որ գազն ու լույսը մի քանի անգամ իրար հետևից ստուգում է:

Մյուս կողմից՝ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ սիմպտոմները կարող են լրիվ նորմալ արտահայտում լինել հոգեբանական պաշտպանական մեխանիզմների, որոնք ակտիվացել են, օրինակ, Ռիփսիմի ցրվածության դեմ հակազդելու համար. պրակտիկ օրինակ՝ ես քննություններից առաջ ինքս ինձ մոտ նպատակային օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ մեխանիզմներ էի մշակում՝ անուշադրության սխալների դեմ պայքարելու համար, քննություններից հետո անջատութ էի դրանք դիսսոկատիվ հոգեբանական պրակտիկաներով (մեդիտացիա, ռելակսացիա, ալկոհոլ): Ու դիտարկել եմ նույն երևույթն այլ ուսանողների մոտ՝ իհարկե, անգիտակցական մակարդակի վրա:

Հոգեբույժների միֆ է, թե նևրոտիկ բնույթի երևույթը չի կարող հոգեբանական պատճառներ ունենալ:

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (18.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ճիշտն ասած, նկարագրածս դեպքը ինձ չի վերաբերվում, բայց ինձ մոտ մարդու է վերաբերվում, ու շատ կուզեի իմանալ, թե ես ինչով կարող եմ կողքից օգնել: 
> Իր ասելով, ունենում է ընդհանուր մկանային լարվածություն, ձգվածություն   հատկապես աչքերի շրջանում և ձեռքերի դող: Բայց ես չեմ նկատում արտասովոր դող: Իմ ձեռքերը ու շատ ուրիշների ձեռքերը ևս նույն չափի դողում են:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգեբանին կամ նևրոպոթոլոգին դիմելուն-իհարկե դիմել է: Նևրոպոթոլոգի շատ է դիմել: Ինչ-որ հանգստացնող դեղեր են նշանակում, ասում են թեթև արտահայտված նևրոզ է, ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու և վերջ: Բայց այդ դեղերը (պերսեն ու նմանատիպ այլ դեղեր) չեն օգնում: Իսկ հոգեբանը, ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչ է ասել: Գիտեմ, որ ինչ-որ վարժություններ էին անում (աուտոտրեյնինգ կարծում եմ) և նորից ասում էր, որ ոչինչ չկա անհանգստանալու: Բայց հոգեբանի այցելությունները ևս չեն օգնել: Միգուցե դուք ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մասնագետի խորհուրդ կտայիք դիմել?


Դա շատ բան է փոխում:

Կասե՞ս, թե ինչ մասնագետ է հոգեբանն, ում դիմել է հիվանդը:




> Իր ասելով, ունենում է ընդհանուր մկանային լարվածություն, ձգվածություն   հատկապես աչքերի շրջանում և ձեռքերի դող: Բայց ես չեմ նկատում արտասովոր դող: Իմ ձեռքերը ու շատ ուրիշների ձեռքերը ևս նույն չափի դողում են:


Եթե ցանկանում ես օգնել, կխնդրեի փոքրիկ դիտարկում իրականացնել: Խնդրիր գրանցել ամեն ինչ, որ ուտում է: Գրանցիր այդ մարդու տարիքը, սեռն ու քաշը (սերոտոնինի արտադրությունն ազդում է քաշի վրա): Խնդրիր, որ անալիզներ հանձնի դիզբակտերիոզի ու արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակի: Սրանք պետք են կենսաբանական գործոնները տեսնելու համար: Ըստ այդմ, կարելի է հետևություններ անել: Այլ դեղամիջոցներ ընդունե՞լ է վերջին շրջանում, ինչ-որ հիվանդությամբ տառապե՞լ է: Սրանք հաստատելուց կամ բացառելուց հետո կանցնենք հոգեբանական գործոններին ու դիետայի հետ էքսպերիմենտներին: Մինչ այդ ես հոգեբան կփնտրեմ: Նախապես զգուշացնեմ, որ ինքս բժիշկ կամ հոգեբան չեմ, ու չեմ կարող զբաղվել քո ծանոթի դիագնոստիկայով կամ բուժմամբ (ոչ միայն իրավական, այլ նաև զուտ տրամաբանական նկատառումներով. լիարժեք կրթության ու կլինիկական փորձի բացակայությունն ինձ դարձնում է ընդամենը խորհրդատու, ես երբեք օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում չեմ բուժել ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով կարող եմ օգնել ու ինչքանով վնասել հիվանդին. եթե ես հոգեբան լինեի, կամ բժիշկ, միանգամից ինքս կզբաղվեի քո ծանոթով):

Հոգեբանների շրջանում որոշ ծանոթներ ունեմ, կհարցնեմ, թե ով է ի վիճակի զբաղվել օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումով՝ հաշվի առնելով կոնկրետ նևրոզի ոլորտում փորձը: Կտեսնենք, թե ինչ դուրս կգա:

----------


## Rhayader

Ծանոթներիցս մեկի հետ կապվեցի, փոխանցեցի մեր խոսակցությունը, կտեսնեմ, թե ինչ կասի: Երեկոյան մեկ ուրիշի հետ էլ կկապվեմ:

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ագնի, դու՞ ուր ես: Քո կարծիքն էլ չէր խանգարի:

----------


## Ripsim

> Ռիփսիմ ջան, եթե գործ ունենք կպչուն-սևեռուն խանգարման հետ (ինչը շատ հավանական է տվյալ դեպքում, բայց հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև բավարար տեղեկություններ չունեմ), ուրեմն հոգեբանական միջոցները դժվար օգնեն: Խորհուրդ կտայի հոգեբույժի հետ խորհրդակցել, որպեսզի համապատասխան դեղեր նշանակի: 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, մի երկու հարց: Ինչպե՞ս են դրսևորվում կպչուն մտքերը: Բացի գազ, լույս ստուգելուց ուրիշ մտքեր կա՞ն: Որքանո՞վ են էդ ստուգումները խանգարում անձի առօրյային (ասենք, դասից-գործից ուշանալ կամ գործը վատ անել և այլն):


Բացի լույս, գազ, ջուր ստուգելուց, նաև աշխատանքի տեղը, պատասխանատու գործ անելիս, կարող է միևնույն բանը մի քանի անգամ ստուգել, ասոցացնել ինչ-որ վիճակի հետ, որպիսի հետո ինքն իրեն համոզի, որ ստուգել է…Իսկ երբ ինչ-որ մի բանի մասին սկսում է անհանգստանալ, երևակայությամբ այնքան հեռու է հասնում՝ աբսուրդի: Ինքն էլ է գիտակցում, որ աբսուրդ է, բայց քանի որ շատ փոքր հավանականություն կա, անհանգստանում է: Ոնց որ այդքանը: Բայց իմ կարծիքով ավելի վատ է այն, որ համ լարվում է այդ ստուգելու գործընթացում, համ էլ հետո է լարվում այն մտքից, որ մի քանի անգամ է ստուգել…Չգիտեմ ոնց ավելի լավ բացատրեմ, բայց, օրինակ ինձ մոտ էլ կարող է պատահի, որ միևնույն բանը մի անգամ ևս նայեմ, բայց ես դրա մասին հետո մոռանում եմ ու չեմ լարվում: Իսկ ինքը մտածում է, որ այդ ստուգումների պատճառով շատ էներգիա է ծախսում (ինչի հետևանքով անընդհատ հոգնած է)  ու անիմաստ ժամանակ է ծախսում: Իհարկե ճիշտ է մտածում, բայց պետք չէ մի անգամ էլ լարվել այդ մտածմունքների պատճառով…
Բայց ավելացնեմ, որ կողքից այս ամենը չի երևում: Ես երբեք չէի մտածի, որ ինքն իր մեջ այդքան տանջվում է, եթե ինքը չպատմեր, քանի որ շատ ակտիվ, շփվող, պարտաճանաչ, կարիերայում բավականին հաջողակ աղջիկ է:




> Միայն և միայն հոգեբույժի: Եթե օգնող դեղ եք ուզում, հակադեպրեսանտներն են օգնելու, բայց դրանք ինքնագլուխ խմել չի կարելի, հոգեբույժը պետք ա նշանակի, որ ըստ անհրաժեշտության դոզան փոփոխի: Նյարդաբանները նման խանգարումներից գլուխ չեն հանում, հոգեբաններն էլ սովորաբար գնում են դեպի հոգեվերլուծություն ու հաճախ ավելի բարդացնում վիճակը: Իհարկե, կա թերապիայի տեսակ (կոգնիտիվ-վարքային), որն արդյունավետ կարա լինի էս դեպքում, բայց չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանում նորմալ կոգնիտիվ-վարքային թերապիա անող կա՞, թե՞ չէ:


Շնորհակալ եմ հոգեբույժին դիմելու խորհրդի համար, բայց ես այդքան էլ չէի ուզենա խորհուրդ տալ իրեն դիմել հոգեբույժին, որպիսի *դեղեր* նշանակի…

----------


## Ripsim

> Դա շատ բան է փոխում:
> 
> Կասե՞ս, թե ինչ մասնագետ է հոգեբանն, ում դիմել է հիվանդը:


Երկու տարի առաջ է դիմել ու չգիտի, թե ինչ մասնագետ է  :Sad:  Ուղղակի ինչ-որ հոգեբանական կենտրոնի մասնագետ:





> Եթե ցանկանում ես օգնել, կխնդրեի փոքրիկ դիտարկում իրականացնել: Խնդրիր գրանցել ամեն ինչ, որ ուտում է: Գրանցիր այդ մարդու տարիքը, սեռն ու քաշը (սերոտոնինի արտադրությունն ազդում է քաշի վրա): Խնդրիր, որ անալիզներ հանձնի դիզբակտերիոզի ու արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակի: Սրանք պետք են կենսաբանական գործոնները տեսնելու համար: Ըստ այդմ, կարելի է հետևություններ անել: Այլ դեղամիջոցներ ընդունե՞լ է վերջին շրջանում, ինչ-որ հիվանդությամբ տառապե՞լ է: Սրանք հաստատելուց կամ բացառելուց հետո կանցնենք հոգեբանական գործոններին ու դիետայի հետ էքսպերիմենտներին: Մինչ այդ ես հոգեբան կփնտրեմ: Նախապես զգուշացնեմ, որ ինքս բժիշկ կամ հոգեբան չեմ, ու չեմ կարող զբաղվել քո ծանոթի դիագնոստիկայով կամ բուժմամբ (ոչ միայն իրավական, այլ նաև զուտ տրամաբանական նկատառումներով. լիարժեք կրթության ու կլինիկական փորձի բացակայությունն ինձ դարձնում է ընդամենը խորհրդատու, ես երբեք օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում չեմ բուժել ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով կարող եմ օգնել ու ինչքանով վնասել հիվանդին. եթե ես հոգեբան լինեի, կամ բժիշկ, միանգամից ինքս կզբաղվեի քո ծանոթով):
> 
> Հոգեբանների շրջանում որոշ ծանոթներ ունեմ, կհարցնեմ, թե ով է ի վիճակի զբաղվել օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումով՝ հաշվի առնելով կոնկրետ նևրոզի ոլորտում փորձը: Կտեսնենք, թե ինչ դուրս կգա:


Անպայման կփորձեմ համոզել, որ գրանցի ընդունած սնունդը: Սեռը, տարիքը և քաշը ևս հեշտ է գրանցել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անալիզներին, գիտեմ, որ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տարբեր (բավականին շատ) անալիզներ է հանձնում և պատասխանները նորմայի սահմաններում են լինում: Համոզված եմ, որ դիզբակտերիոզի ու արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակի անալիզներ ևս հանձնած կլինի և դրանք ևս նորմայի մեջ են:

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ կփորձեք հոգեբան փնտրել, բայց ես չգիտեմ, ինչպես իրեն կհամոզեմ, որ նորից հոգեբանի դիմի: Իր կարծիքով արդեն ամեն ինչ փորձել է ու հիմա ուզում է ինքնուրույն ինչ-որ մեթոդներ ուսումնասիրել ու փորձարկել…

Հ.Գ.Ձեր 305-րդ գրառումը անպայման  կտամ, որ կարդա, կարծում եմ, իրեն համապատասխան շատ բաներ կգտնի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման պատճառներից կարող է լինել սերոտոնինի կենսաբանաակն պատճառներով աննորմալ արտադրությունը, որի պատճառն իր հերթին կարող է նույնիսկ սխալ սնուցումը լինել կամ աղիների ախտահարման որոշ ձևեր:


Բայ, ուրեմն սկսենք նրանից, որ ԿՍԽ-ի պատճառներ որպես էդպիսին հայտնաբերված չեն: Սերոտոնինի արտադրությունն արդյունք է: Ու նորից եմ ասում՝ մենակ սերոտոնին չի, ուրիշ նեյրոմեդիատորներ էլ են ներգրավված: Շատ-շատ ապացուցված ա, որ ժառանգական մեխանիզմներն էլ դեր ունեն, բայց էլի էդ ժառանգականությունն էդքան հստակ չի, ինչքան ուրիշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում: 




> Միևնույն ժամանակ, էվոլյուցիոն հոգեբանության տեսանկյունից, այն կարող է լինել հոգեբանության գենետիկ փոխանցվող պաշտպանական մեխանիզմների սխալ գործունեության հետևանք (նևրոտիկ հիպոթեզ, Ռիփսիմի դիագնոստիկայի ժամանակ): Նևրոտիկ հիպոթեզի հաստատման դեպքում օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման մեխանիզմները զուտ հոգեբանական են ու պահանջում են հոգեբանական մոտեցում: Ժխտիր սա, եթե կարող ես: Տվյալ դեպքում քո կանխատրամադրված վերաբերմունքը հոգեվերլուծության նկատմամբ մեթոդի էֆեկտիվության մասին քո կարծիքը պակաս վստահելի է դարձնում:


Չեմ ժխտում, բայց սա ապացուցված էլ չի  :Wink: 




> ]Կոգնիտիվ հոգեբանությունն իր էությամբ արագ-էժան մեթոդ է, բայց չի ենթադրում խնդրի լիարժեք վերլուծություն ու բուժում: Եթե կարծում ես, որ հոգեվերլուծաբանները միանգամից հիվանդին տեսնում են ու սկսում մոր հետ զարգացման այսինչ շրջանում կոնֆլիկտ ու անալ կոնտուրի խանգարումներ փնտրել, ապա սխալվում ես, էլի: Ես իմ առաջին գրառման մեջ մի քանի հնարավոր պատճառներ ցույց տվեցի, բայց իրական դիագնոզ կարող է դնել միայն մասնագետն, այն էլ որոշակի ժամանակ օրիորդին հոգեվերլուծության ենթարկելուց հետո: Հաշվի առնելով, որ ես չեմ ճանաչում օրիորդին ու չգիտեմ, թե որքանով է նա հակված հոգեվերլուծության ու որքանով է պատրաստ վստահել հոգեբանին (ինչը հոգեվերլուծության էֆեկտիվությունը կախման մեջ է դնում պացիենտի հոգեբանության առանձնահատկություններից ու հոգեբանի անձի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքից), ներառեցի նաև հիպնոթերապիան:


Բայ, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ՝ հոգեվերլուծությունն ինչ ա: Evidence-based մեթոդ չի: Իսկ եթե evidence-based չի, ուրեմն արդյունավետությունն ապացուցված չի:




> Պետք չի վերցնել ընդհանուր կլինիկական պրակտիկայի դեպքն ու նրանով առաջ շարժվել: Կարելի է հաշվարկել Ռիփսիմի դիետայի ազդեցությունը նրա հոգեվիճակի վրա, դիետան փոփոխել ու գրանցել արդյունքները, սկզբի համար: Տեսնել, թե ինչպես է դա ազդում նրա հոգեվիճակի վրա: Ամենաանվնաս սկիզբն է: Գիտեմ, իմ առաջարկած մեթոդները ժամանակատար են, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, մարդուն հաբերի վրա նստեցնելը վերջին տարբերակն է, որին կարելի է դիմել: Ամենահեշտ, բայց ամենատապոռ տարբերակը, որը կվերացնի սիմպտոմատիկան՝ հույսով, որ իրական խնդիրն ինքն իրեն ժամանակի հետ կսպառի, եթե սիմպտոմատիկան դադարի նևրոզի ինքնագեներացիան (նևրոտիկ վիճակի ընկալումը բերում է նևրոզի երկրորդ, երրորդ և այլ շերտերի, որոնք բարդացնում են հոգեվերլուծաբանի աշխատանքը): Ինչի համար նախ և առաջ Ռիփսիմը պետք է ընկալի, որ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումը, եթե նա այդպիսին ունի իրականում, վտանգ չի ներկայացնում ու ենթակա է բուժման: Իրոք ընկալի. հոգեբանի առաջնային խնդիրը: Սովորի չանհանգստանալ նրանից, որ գազն ու լույսը մի քանի անգամ իրար հետևից ստուգում է:


Բայ, եթե նկատեցիր, խնդիր ունեցողը Ռիփսիմը չէր: Համաձայն եմ դիետայի, ապրելակերպի և այլնի փոփոխությունների հետ: Դա եթե օգուտ էլ չտա, հաստատ վնաս չի, ուրիշ բաների էլ օգուտ կտա: Ի դեպ, ինձ չես հավատում, նավսյակի վիքին էլ նայի, էնտեղ էլ ա ասում, որ հոգեվերլուծության արդյունավետությունն ապացուցված չի:




> Մյուս կողմից՝ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ սիմպտոմները կարող են լրիվ նորմալ արտահայտում լինել հոգեբանական պաշտպանական մեխանիզմների, որոնք ակտիվացել են, օրինակ, Ռիփսիմի ցրվածության դեմ հակազդելու համար. պրակտիկ օրինակ՝ ես քննություններից առաջ ինքս ինձ մոտ նպատակային օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ մեխանիզմներ էի մշակում՝ անուշադրության սխալների դեմ պայքարելու համար, քննություններից հետո անջատութ էի դրանք դիսսոկատիվ հոգեբանական պրակտիկաներով (մեդիտացիա, ռելակսացիա, ալկոհոլ): Ու դիտարկել եմ նույն երևույթն այլ ուսանողների մոտ՝ իհարկե, անգիտակցական մակարդակի վրա:


Բայ, տեսությունդ սիրուն ա, բայց հիմք չունի: Այնուամենայնիվ, ցանկացած մարդ էլ քչից-շատից ունի կպչուն-սևեռուն սիմպտոմներ, բայց բոլորի մոտ ԿՍԽ չես դիագնոզի: Դրա համար ես մի երկու ավել հարց տվեցի, որ պարզեմ, թե ինչքանով են իրան խանգարում սիմպտոմները: Մանրամասն դիագնոստիկա ա պետք անել պարզելու համար ԿՍԽ կա, թե չէ:




> Հոգեբույժների միֆ է, թե նևրոտիկ բնույթի երևույթը չի կարող հոգեբանական պատճառներ ունենալ:


Նախ ասեմ, որ նևրոտիկ բառը վաղուց վերացել է արևմտյան պրակտիկայից, հետսովետական երկրներում են դեռ ակտիվորեն օգտագործում: Երկրորդ, հոգեբուժության մեջ երբեք էլ չի ասվում, որ որևէ ոչ պսիխոտիկ խանգարում չի կարող ունենալ հոգեբանական պատճառներ: Կարան: Բայց սա էդ դեպքը չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ցանկանում ես օգնել, կխնդրեի փոքրիկ դիտարկում իրականացնել: Խնդրիր գրանցել ամեն ինչ, որ ուտում է: Գրանցիր այդ մարդու տարիքը, սեռն ու քաշը (սերոտոնինի արտադրությունն ազդում է քաշի վրա): Խնդրիր, որ անալիզներ հանձնի դիզբակտերիոզի ու արյան մեջ շաքարի մակարդակի: Սրանք պետք են կենսաբանական գործոնները տեսնելու համար: Ըստ այդմ, կարելի է հետևություններ անել: Այլ դեղամիջոցներ ընդունե՞լ է վերջին շրջանում, ինչ-որ հիվանդությամբ տառապե՞լ է: Սրանք հաստատելուց կամ բացառելուց հետո կանցնենք հոգեբանական գործոններին ու դիետայի հետ էքսպերիմենտներին: Մինչ այդ ես հոգեբան կփնտրեմ: Նախապես զգուշացնեմ, որ ինքս բժիշկ կամ հոգեբան չեմ, ու չեմ կարող զբաղվել քո ծանոթի դիագնոստիկայով կամ բուժմամբ (ոչ միայն իրավական, այլ նաև զուտ տրամաբանական նկատառումներով. լիարժեք կրթության ու կլինիկական փորձի բացակայությունն ինձ դարձնում է ընդամենը խորհրդատու, ես երբեք օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում չեմ բուժել ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով կարող եմ օգնել ու ինչքանով վնասել հիվանդին. եթե ես հոգեբան լինեի, կամ բժիշկ, միանգամից ինքս կզբաղվեի քո ծանոթով):
> 
> Հոգեբանների շրջանում որոշ ծանոթներ ունեմ, կհարցնեմ, թե ով է ի վիճակի զբաղվել օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումով՝ հաշվի առնելով կոնկրետ նևրոզի ոլորտում փորձը: Կտեսնենք, թե ինչ դուրս կգա:


Բայ, դու գիտե՞ս, որ դիսբակետորիոզ երևույթ գոյություն չունի  :Sad:  նևրոզն էլ հետը: հերիք ա սովետական գրականություն կարդաս

Ռիփսիմ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, որ քեզ Բայանդուրի մոտեցումն ավելի գրավիչ ա թվում, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում՝ էստեղ հոգեբանը, էն էլ Հայաստանի հոգեբաններն անելիք չունեն: Հասկանում եմ նաև, որ հոգեբույժ բառը խրտնացնում ա, բայց իրականում հոգեբույժը նշանակելու ա մի դեղ, որն ազատ վաճառվում ա դեղատներում, ցանկացած մարդ կարա առնի: Ուղղակի իրա մասնակցությունը պետք ա, որ դոզան կարգավորի: Ավելին ասեմ. մանրամասն հետազոտությունից հետո գուցե պարզվի, որ ընդհանրապես պետք էլ չի դեղ, ապրելակերպի մի քանի պուճուր շտկում կվերացնեն սիմպտոմները:

----------


## Rhayader

Բյուր, քո արտահայտած մտքերից եկա այն եզրակացության, որ քո կարծիքն այս հարցում լսելը պարզապես ավելորդ է: Առնվազն դիզբակտերիոզի/նևրոզի գոյության ժխտումից ելնելով: Անգլերեն լավ արտահայտություն կա՝ thinking outside the box, ու վախենամ՝ մասնագիտական ոլորտում դու դրան ընդունակ չես: Եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ իմ տեսանկյունի վրա սովետական գրականությունն է ազդել, ինչն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, ապա քո գաղափարներն ընդհանրապես հիշեցնում են 19-րդ դարի նախաֆրեյդյան հոգեբուժությունը: Կրկնեմ նորից, սիմպտոմը վերացնելը չի նշանակում բուժել հիվանդությունը: Գլխացավը կարող է հազար պատճառ ունենալ. խրոնիկական գլխացավ ունեցող մարդուն ցավազրկողներ նշանակելը խնդրի լուծում չի:

Իսկ հիմա՝ երկու պատմություն: Առաջինն՝ այն մասին, թե ինչու հոգեբույժները չեն սիրում հոգեվերլուծաբաններին: Հոգեբույժները մինչև Ֆրեյդը համարում էին, որ կա հոգեկան հիվանդություն, տարբեր արտահայտումներ, բուժման ենթակա չի, դեղեր տանք, թմրեցնենք ու պահենք: Էպիզոդիկ հիվանդությունների դեպքում՝ էպիզոդիկ թմրեցում: Մշտական արտահայտումների դեպքում՝ մշտական թմրեցում: Հետո եկավ Ֆրեյդն ու ենթադրեց, որ հոգեկան խանգարումները լինում են երկու տեսակի՝ նևրոզներ ու պսիխոզներ, ու ենթակա են բուժման: Ավելին, Ֆրեյդը դա ապացուցեց, ինչպես նաև ցույց տվեց, որ գործնականում ամեն մարդ էլ նևրոզներ ունի: Ինչը հոգեբույժների ձեռքից խլեց հոգեկան հիվանդներին մորֆին տալու մոնոպոլիան ու ծնեց հոգեբանության գիտությունը, որն ավելի մոտ է փիլիսոփայությանը, քան բժշկությանը: Հոգեբույժները մինչև հիմա ոռացավ են ապրում այդ առիթով:

Երկրորդ պատմությունն այն մասին է, թե ինչու ես չեմ սիրում հոգեբույժներին: Ծանոթներիցս մեկի եղբայրը երեխա ունի, որի մասին ֆորումում, չի բացառվում՝ հենց այս թեմայում խոսացել ենք: Երեխան փոքր ժամանակ ցնցումներ էր ապրում, ինչի համար ծնողները հոգեբույժի դիմեցին: Հոգեբույժը, առանց MRI անելու, ախտորոշեց էպիլեպսիա ու նշանակեց ֆենոբարբիտալ (վաճառքային անվանումը՝ լյումինալ): Իմ դիագնոզը նման դեպքում կլիներ՝ մագնեզիումային դեֆիցիտ, ինչը հետագա տարիներին արտահայտված սիմպտոմների միջոցով արտահայտվեց: Ֆենոբարբիտալային բուժումը սկսեց բարդություններ տալ, այլ կերպ ասած՝ խախտել ուղեղի արյան սնուցումը: Երեխային դրեցին երկրորդ դիագնոզ՝ մտավոր հետամնացություն: Իմ դրած ու մասնագետի կողմից հաստատված դիագնոզը՝ ADHD, ուշադրության պակասի ու հիպերակտիվության խանգարում: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով կարող էր ֆենոբարբիտալի առաջացրած բարդացումը բերել դրան, բայց քառորդ կուրս ֆենոբարբիտալ ընդունած երեխան փոխվեց, գրեթե լրիվ կորցրեց կարճատև հիշողությունը: Երբ ես երեխային տեսա, բժիշկն արդեն երկրում չէր, թղթերն էլ չէին մնացել: Իմ առաջարկն էր՝ վարժություններով ու դեղորայքային բուժմամբ ստիմուլացնել ուղեղի աշխատանքն, իհարկե, հոգեբույժի հաստատելուց հետո ու հսկողության տակ: Իհարկե, առնվազն մի հոգեբույժ կա, ում ես վստահում եմ՝ Կապանի հոգեբուժական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Վարդանյան Արարատը: Բայց նախքան դա անելը պետք էր համոզվել, որ ուղեղում էպիլեպսիայի քնած օջախ չկա (ի վերջո, հնարավոր չէր ստուգել, թե ինչի հիման վրա է դրվել առաջին դիագնոզն ու ինչքանով է վստահելի): Դրա համար՝ MRI, ինչից երեխայի մայրը հրաժարվեց (երեխայիս ուզում են ճառագայթահարել բլա բլա բլա), ու բուժումից ընդհանրապես: Դրանից հետո դա արդեն իմ խնդիրը չէր, էլ չեմ միջամտել: Սա էլ քեզ հոգեբույժի դիագնոզ ու դեղորայքային բուժում:

Իսկ հիմա կպատմե՞ս Ռիփսիմին, թե ինչքանով է էֆեկտիվ լինելու դեղորայքային բուժումը: Արդյո՞ք այն ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրելու, թե՞ մարդը պետք է միշտ ընդունի այդ անտիդեպրեսանտները: Ի՞նչ ազդեցություն են ունենում անտիդեպրեսանտները մարդու վրա: Չմոռանաս կախվածության, լյարդին ու երիկամներին հասցված վտանգի մասին, չհաշված էրեկտիլ դիսֆունկցիան և այլ բաներ: Ինչպե՞ս կազդի մարդու աշխատունակության ու բարդ իրավիճակներին արձագանքելու ունակության վրա: Ի՞նչ հակացուցումներ կան:

Ռիփսիմ, իմ ասած տարբերակներից ինչ-որ մեկն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, ճիշտ է: Բայց վստահ կարելի է ասել միայն լիարժեք դիագնոստիկայից հետո: Դրանից հետո պետք է բուժել, ոչ թե, ասենք, թմրեցնել մարդու տխրելու կամ անհանգստանալու ունակությունն ու համարել, որ բուժել ենք: Բայց, ցանկացած դեպքում, բուժման միջոցը պետք է ընտրի քո ծանոթը, ոչ թե ես, Բյուրը, կամ նույնիսկ դու:

----------

Ripsim (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Բայ, դու գիտե՞ս, որ դիսբակետորիոզ երևույթ գոյություն չունի  նևրոզն էլ հետը: հերիք ա սովետական գրականություն կարդաս
> 
> Ռիփսիմ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ, որ քեզ Բայանդուրի մոտեցումն ավելի գրավիչ ա թվում, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում՝ էստեղ հոգեբանը, էն էլ Հայաստանի հոգեբաններն անելիք չունեն: Հասկանում եմ նաև, որ հոգեբույժ բառը խրտնացնում ա, բայց իրականում հոգեբույժը նշանակելու ա մի դեղ, որն ազատ վաճառվում ա դեղատներում, ցանկացած մարդ կարա առնի: Ուղղակի իրա մասնակցությունը պետք ա, որ դոզան կարգավորի: Ավելին ասեմ. մանրամասն հետազոտությունից հետո գուցե պարզվի, որ ընդհանրապես պետք էլ չի դեղ, ապրելակերպի մի քանի պուճուր շտկում կվերացնեն սիմպտոմները:


Իրականում գրավիչ թվալու հարց չկա  :Smile:  Ուղղակի հոգեբույժին դիմելը այս պարագայում ռիսկային է: Նախ, եթե Հայաստանի հոգեբաններն անելիք չունեն, ապա ինչու պետք է համոզված լինենք, որ հոգեբույժը օժտված կլինի այնպիսի մասնագիտական ունակություններով, որ  եթե չկարողանա էլ օգնել իր նշանակած դեղերով, գոնե չվնասի: Կարծում եմ հոգեբանը հաստատ իրավունք չի վերապահի նշանակել հոգեմետ դեղեր, որոնք կարող են վնաս հասցնել... Բացի այդ, սեփական փորձից ելնելով, երբեք չեմ կարող ինչ-որ մեկին խորհուրդ տալ նևրոտիկ վիճակների հաղթահարման համար խմել հանսգտացնող դեղեր: Մի քանի տարի առաջ անքնության, մի փոքր սթրեսային վիճակի հաղթահարման համար դիմեցի նևրոպոթոլոգի, որը պարզվեց նաև հոգեբույժ է: Նշանակեց մի դեղ, որը ազատ վաճառվում էր դեղատներում, իր ասելով "շատ թույլ" դեղ էր: Հենց խմում էիր, ուղեղդ կարծես միանգամից անջատվում էր ու քնում էիր: Բայց ցավը նրանում էր, որ հաջորդ օրը չէիր զարթնում  :Smile:  Այսինքն ֆիզիկապես զարթնում էիր, բայց ուղեղդ անջատված էր: Աշխատելու համար ստիպված էիր ամբողջ էներգիան ծախսել, որպիսի կենտրոնանայիր: Մի խոսքով ահավոր տհաճ իրավիճակ էր: Բնականաբար ես դադարեցի խմել այդ դեղը ու ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունը ավելացնելու շնորհիվ կարողացա նորմալ քնել: Իհարկե ես ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում քննադատել հոգեբույժներին, նրանց նշանակած դեղերը, բայց ինքս հոգեբույժին կդիմեմ ու նրա նշանակած դեղերը կխմեմ շատ ծայրահեղ դեպքերում, իսկ ինձ մոտ մարդկանց չեմ կարող խորհուրդ տալ դիմել հոգեբույժի: Գոնե թե հոգեբույժը պետք է կարողանա հասկանալի տերմիններով բացատրել, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում քո ուղեղում, ինչի հետևանք է դա և բացատրի, որ իր տված դեղով բուժում է պատճառը, ոչ թե հետևանքը:

----------


## ivy

> կպչուն-սևեռուն խանգարումը երբեք, այսպես կոչված, հոգեբանական չի լինում: Դա միֆ ա:


Ես էդքան համոզված չէի լինի:
Արի մի հատ հեռանանք տվյալ օրինակից: Ու վերցնենք օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման այլ օրինակ, ասենք՝ կոմպուլսիվ կուտակումը, երբ մարդիկ իրենց գլխին դիզում են էնքան իրեր, որ վերջը մեջն էլ թաղվում են: Ու թող մեկն ինձ համոզի, թե սրա հիմքում հոգեբանական պատճառներ չեն, և պիտի էդ մարդուն ուղղակի վերցնել և դնել դեղերի վրա: Մի տոննա հետազոտություն կա, թե ինչով կարող է պայմանավորված լինել կոմպուլսիվ կուտակումը, և դրանք հենց հոգեբանական ֆակտորներ են:
Իսկ թե որքանով են հոգեբանները Հայաստանում պատրաստ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման հետ աշխատել, ապա ասեմ, որ իմ սերնդակիցներն ու ինձ հետ սովորածներն էսօր բավական արագ աճող ու լավ մասնագետներ են, և հոգեթերապիան Հայաստանում հիմա ահագին առաջ է գնացել: Կան կենտրոններ, կան մասնագետներ, ցանկության դեպքում կարող եմ տալ կոնտակտային ինֆորմացիա:
Համենայնդեպս, հոգեթերապևտի մոտ գնալը տվյալ դեպքում ավելի նպատակահարմար եմ գտնում, քան բժշկին դիմելն ու դեղերի վրա նստելը: Թեև հոգեբույժի կարծիք լսելն էլ վատ չէր լինի, եթե իհարկե անմիջապես դեղ առաջարկելուց առաջ մի քիչ փորձի խորանալ պրոբլեմի մեջ...

----------

Rhayader (18.01.2013), Ripsim (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (18.01.2013)

----------


## erexa

> Բացի լույս, գազ, ջուր ստուգելուց, նաև աշխատանքի տեղը, պատասխանատու գործ անելիս, կարող է միևնույն բանը մի քանի անգամ ստուգել, ասոցացնել ինչ-որ վիճակի հետ, որպիսի հետո ինքն իրեն համոզի, որ ստուգել է…Իսկ երբ ինչ-որ մի բանի մասին սկսում է անհանգստանալ, երևակայությամբ այնքան հեռու է հասնում՝ աբսուրդի: Ինքն էլ է գիտակցում, որ աբսուրդ է, բայց քանի որ շատ փոքր հավանականություն կա, անհանգստանում է: Ոնց որ այդքանը: Բայց իմ կարծիքով ավելի վատ է այն, որ համ լարվում է այդ ստուգելու գործընթացում, համ էլ հետո է լարվում այն մտքից, որ մի քանի անգամ է ստուգել…Չգիտեմ ոնց ավելի լավ բացատրեմ, բայց, օրինակ ինձ մոտ էլ կարող է պատահի, որ միևնույն բանը մի անգամ ևս նայեմ, բայց ես դրա մասին հետո մոռանում եմ ու չեմ լարվում: Իսկ ինքը մտածում է, որ այդ ստուգումների պատճառով շատ էներգիա է ծախսում (ինչի հետևանքով անընդհատ հոգնած է)  ու անիմաստ ժամանակ է ծախսում: Իհարկե ճիշտ է մտածում, բայց պետք չէ մի անգամ էլ լարվել այդ մտածմունքների պատճառով…
> Բայց ավելացնեմ, որ կողքից այս ամենը չի երևում: Ես երբեք չէի մտածի, որ ինքն իր մեջ այդքան տանջվում է, եթե ինքը չպատմեր, քանի որ շատ ակտիվ, շփվող, պարտաճանաչ, կարիերայում բավականին հաջողակ աղջիկ է:


Ինձ մի քանի հարց է հետաքրքրու՞մ: Կպչուն մտքերն ու արարքները եթե հանենք,  աղջիկը սիրու՞մ է իր աշխատանքը: Աշխատավայրում՝ ինքն իրեն ինչպե՞ս է զգում: Սիրով է գնում աշխատանքի, թե՞ ո՛չ:  Եթե այս հարցերի պատասխանները լինեն բացասական, ապա հնարավոր է, որ կպչուն մտքերն ու արարքները լինեն այդ ամենի պատճառը: 

Հոգեբանական լարվածությունը, կարող է նույնպես պատճառ լինել կպչուն մտքերի և արարքների: Հավանաբար՝ աղջիկն (իրեն խանգարող) ինչ-որ խնդիր կամ խնդիրներ ունի, կամ այլ  անհանգստացնող մտքեր, որի մասին ինքը հաճախ է մտածում, թե՛ աշխատանքի վայրում, թե՛ տանը: Եթե աշխատանքի վայրում է մտածում, ապա նա հաճախ իր գործը ստուգելով, փորձում է ազատվել իրեն խանգարող և անհանգստացնող մտքերից: Իսկ եթե տանը՛ լույսը  ստուգելուց: Այսինքն՛ մի քանի անգամ իր արարքնեը կրկնելով, ինքը հանգստություն է փնտրում, ոըը բնականաբար խանգարում և բացասական է ազդում իր վրա: Սա էլ է հնարավոր տաբերակ: Կան էդպիսի՞ իրեն խանգարող խնդիներ կամ մտքեր:Եթե կան, կարծում եմ պետք է, առաջին հերթին աշխատել  լուծել այդ խնդիրները: 

Էսպես թե՛ էնպես, կածում եմ աղջկան հարկավոր է, հոգեբանական հանգիստ: Հաճախ զբաղվել իր սիրած գործով: Հաճելի ժամանակ անկացնել իր կամ ընկերների հետ:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Բացատրեմ նախորդ գրառման վերջին կետը. Ա երեխան ունի վախեր: Նրան տալիս են վախը կարգավորող ու ադրենալինն ինհիբիցիայի ենթարկող դեղորայք: Փողոցն անցնելիս մեքենան խախտումով ու բարձր արագության տակ քշում է նրա վրա: Ա երեխան, չզգալով անհրաժեշտ վախն ու չտալով համապատասխան արագ ռեակցիա, ընկնում է մեքենայի տակ ու մահանում: Իսկ նա ընդամենը վախեր ուներ:

Ասածս այն է, որ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման բոլոր մեխանիզմները բնական հոգեբանական պաշտպանական մեխանիզմներ են, որոնք ոչ ադեկվատ են գործում: Պատճառը կարող է տարբեր լինել. ես լրիվ առողջ մարդ գիտեմ, որ ընկերուհուց բաժանվելուց հետո կտրտում էր սեփական ձեռքը, ու բնավ ոչ սուիցիդալ նպատակներով (հոգեբանության արձագանքը մեղքի զգացողությանն ու պատժի բացակայությանը): Դրանք ճնշելը նման է մարդու ցավացող ձեռքն անդամահատելուն այն դեպքում, երբ խնդիրը ողնուղեղի մոտ անեմիան է: Խոսքը չի գնում սուիցիդալ հակումներով մարդու մասին, ում պետք է արագ խելքի բերել, քանի դեռ անդառնալի բաներ տեղի չեն ունեցել, խոսքը չի գնում պրոգրեսսիվ շիզոֆրենիայի մասին: Սա ընդամենը օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում է: Պատասխանատու աշխատանքով զբաղվող մարդիկ գրեթե միշտ տառապում են նրա թեթև ձևով: Իմ ծխելը աշխատանքի ժամանակ, եղունգներ կրծելն օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ սիմպտոմատիկա են: Գրեթե ցանկացած մարդ ունի ինչ-որ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ սիմպտոմատիկա, առնվազն կապված խնդիրների անգիտակցական արտամղման հետ, բայց երբ խնդիրը լուծվում է, սովորաբար լուծվում է նաև օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ սիմպտոմատիկան: Օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման մասին խոսք գնում է, երբ այն տևական/խրոնիկ բնույթ է կրում ու խանգարում է մարդու կենսագործունեությանը, սկսում է ավելի ու ավելի շատ արտահայտումներ ստանալ: Գտնում ես օջախը, լուծում ես օջախը, ու պարտադիր չի, որ լուծումը կատարտիկ լինի, ու հոգեբանական ծագմամբ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարումը լուծվում է:

Պնդել, որ օբսեսիաներն ու կոմպուլսիաները հոգեբանական բնույթ չեն կարող կրել ու դա միֆ է, նշանակում է պնդել, որ նրանց արտահայտման գրեթե անթերի օրինաչափությունը պատահականություն է, ու որ գրեթե բոլոր մարդիկ ունեն հակադեպրեսանտներ խմելու կարիք: Ինչն իր էությամբ աբսուրդ է:

----------

ivy (18.01.2013), Ripsim (18.01.2013), Ուլուանա (18.01.2013)

----------


## Ripsim

> Ինձ մի քանի հարց է հետաքրքրու՞մ: Կպչուն մտքերն ու արարքները եթե հանենք,  աղջիկը սիրու՞մ է իր աշխատանքը: Աշխատավայրում՝ ինքն իրեն ինչպե՞ս է զգում: Սիրով է գնում աշխատանքի, թե՞ ո՛չ:  Եթե այս հարցերի պատասխանները լինեն բացասական, ապա հնարավոր է, որ կպչուն մտքերն ու արարքները լինեն այդ ամենի պատճառը: 
> 
> Հոգեբանական լարվածությունը, կարող է նույնպես պատճառ լինել կպչուն մտքերի և արարքների: Հավանաբար՝ աղջիկն (իրեն խանգարող) ինչ-որ խնդիր կամ խնդիրներ ունի, կամ այլ  անհանգստացնող մտքեր, որի մասին ինքը հաճախ է մտածում, թե՛ աշխատանքի վայրում, թե՛ տանը: Եթե աշխատանքի վայրում է մտածում, ապա նա հաճախ իր գործը ստուգելով, փորձում է ազատվել իրեն խանգարող և անհանգստացնող մտքերից: Իսկ եթե տանը՛ լույսը  ստուգելուց: Այսինքն՛ մի քանի անգամ իր արարքնեը կրկնելով, ինքը հանգստություն է փնտրում, ոըը բնականաբար խանգարում և բացասական է ազդում իր վրա: Սա էլ է հնարավոր տաբերակ: Կան էդպիսի՞ իրեն խանգարող խնդիներ կամ մտքեր:Եթե կան, կարծում եմ պետք է, առաջին հերթին աշխատել  լուծել այդ խնդիրները: 
> 
> Էսպես թե՛ էնպես, կածում եմ աղջկան հարկավոր է, հոգեբանական հանգիստ: Հաճախ զբաղվել իր սիրած գործով: Հաճելի ժամանակ անկացնել իր կամ ընկերների հետ:


Դե չէի ասի, որ շատ է սիրում աշխատանքը, բայց այնպես չի, որ տանել չի կարողանում: Համ էլ աշխատանքի բնույթից չի, քանի որ աշխատանքի փոփոխումից կպչուն մտքերը չեն փոխվում, ամեն տեղ ինչ-որ անհանգստանալու բան գտնում է: Իսկ աշխատանքի, կարծում եմ, եթե ոչ շատ սիրով, ապա հաստատ առանց տհաճության է գնում: Ինչպես նշեցի, շատ շփվող է, հաճելի, բոլորը իրեն շատ են սիրում, ինքն էլ ցանկացած աշխատանք լավ է անում: Բայց, իր ասելով (կողքից դա չի զգացվում) ինքը անընդհատ հոգնած է:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է խանգարող խնդիրներին, կարծում եմ չկան: Միակ խնդիրը այդ կպչուն մտքերն են: Մնացած առումներով ամեն ինչ նորմալ է. և’ սիրած գործերով է զբաղվում, և’ ընկերների հետ է լավ ժամանակ անցկացնում: Կարծում եմ ուրիշ ոչ մի խնդիր չունի, բացի այդ ներվայն, ներքին լարված վիճակներից…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էդքան համոզված չէի լինի:
> Արի մի հատ հեռանանք տվյալ օրինակից: Ու վերցնենք օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման այլ օրինակ, ասենք՝ կոմպուլսիվ կուտակումը, երբ մարդիկ իրենց գլխին դիզում են էնքան իրեր, որ վերջը մեջն էլ թաղվում են: Ու թող մեկն ինձ համոզի, թե սրա հիմքում հոգեբանական պատճառներ չեն, և պիտի էդ մարդուն ուղղակի վերցնել և դնել դեղերի վրա: Մի տոննա հետազոտություն կա, թե ինչով կարող է պայմանավորված լինել կոմպուլսիվ կուտակումը, և դրանք հենց հոգեբանական ֆակտորներ են:
> Իսկ թե որքանով են հոգեբանները Հայաստանում պատրաստ օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարման հետ աշխատել, ապա ասեմ, որ իմ սերնդակիցներն ու ինձ հետ սովորածներն էսօր բավական արագ աճող ու լավ մասնագետներ են, և հոգեթերապիան Հայաստանում հիմա ահագին առաջ է գնացել: Կան կենտրոններ, կան մասնագետներ, ցանկության դեպքում կարող եմ տալ կոնտակտային ինֆորմացիա:
> Համենայնդեպս, հոգեթերապևտի մոտ գնալը տվյալ դեպքում ավելի նպատակահարմար եմ գտնում, քան բժշկին դիմելն ու դեղերի վրա նստելը: Թեև հոգեբույժի կարծիք լսելն էլ վատ չէր լինի, եթե իհարկե անմիջապես դեղ առաջարկելուց առաջ մի քիչ փորձի խորանալ պրոբլեմի մեջ...


Ռիփ, բա ինչու՞ եմ ասում *օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում*: Էն մի գրառմանս մեջ հատուկ նշել էի, որ սաղիս մոտ էլ կարան սիմպտոմներ լինեն: Ուզում ես անունը կոմպուլսիվ կուտակում դիր: Բայց խանգարումը հոգեբանական պատճառներ չի ունենում, խրոնիկ ա, մեկ ուժեղանում ա, մեկ թուլանում ա:

Ուֆ, ես գնացի էս թեմայից  :Sad:  Ինձ ստեղ անգրագետ էլ հանեցին: Ներվայնացա, էլ ոչ մի բան չեմ կարդալու ստեղ:

Բայ, ամոթ ա, իսկականից դիսբակտերիոզ դիագնոզ չկա: Գնա մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի: Ասենք, մտի pubmed, սըրչ արա դիսբակտերիոզ, տես քանի հատ տենց հոդված կբերի ու տես քանիսն են հետսովետական երկրներից դուրս հրատարակվել: Նույնն էլ կարաս նևրոզ բառի հետ անես: Մենք նույնիսկ մի քանի տարի առաջ ուզում էինք եքա բանավեճ հրավիրել էս թեմայով, որ Հայաստանում նենց դիագնոզներ են դնում, որ վաղուց արդեն ամբողջ աշխարհում չկան: 

Ուֆ, գնացեք անգիտակցական-Ֆրոյդ-բանից խոսացեք  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, քո արտահայտած մտքերից եկա այն եզրակացության, որ քո կարծիքն այս հարցում լսելը պարզապես ավելորդ է: Առնվազն դիզբակտերիոզի/նևրոզի գոյության ժխտումից ելնելով: Անգլերեն լավ արտահայտություն կա՝ thinking outside the box, ու վախենամ՝ մասնագիտական ոլորտում դու դրան ընդունակ չես: Եթե նույնիսկ ենթադրենք, որ իմ տեսանկյունի վրա սովետական գրականությունն է ազդել, ինչն իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, ապա քո գաղափարներն ընդհանրապես հիշեցնում են 19-րդ դարի նախաֆրեյդյան հոգեբուժությունը: Կրկնեմ նորից, սիմպտոմը վերացնելը չի նշանակում բուժել հիվանդությունը: Գլխացավը կարող է հազար պատճառ ունենալ. խրոնիկական գլխացավ ունեցող մարդուն ցավազրկողներ նշանակելը խնդրի լուծում չի:


Բայ, զգու՞մ ես, որ ահավոր վիրավորում ես: Դու կախվել ես Ֆրեյդից, որին հիմա ողջ աշխարհը չի ընդունում, բացի Հայաստանից, փորձում ես ինձ բան բացատրել: Նախաֆրեյդյան շրջանում հոգեկան հիվանդներին փակում էին ու քնացնում: Հիմա բնավ տենց չի: Հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեցողների համար արվում ա ամեն ինչ (դեղերով, թե առանց), որպեսզի ինքը նորմալ գործունեություն ծավալի հասարակության մեջ:




> Իսկ հիմա՝ երկու պատմություն: Առաջինն՝ այն մասին, թե ինչու հոգեբույժները չեն սիրում հոգեվերլուծաբաններին: Հոգեբույժները մինչև Ֆրեյդը համարում էին, որ կա հոգեկան հիվանդություն, տարբեր արտահայտումներ, բուժման ենթակա չի, դեղեր տանք, թմրեցնենք ու պահենք: Էպիզոդիկ հիվանդությունների դեպքում՝ էպիզոդիկ թմրեցում: Մշտական արտահայտումների դեպքում՝ մշտական թմրեցում: Հետո եկավ Ֆրեյդն ու ենթադրեց, որ հոգեկան խանգարումները լինում են երկու տեսակի՝ նևրոզներ ու պսիխոզներ, ու ենթակա են բուժման: Ավելին, Ֆրեյդը դա ապացուցեց, ինչպես նաև ցույց տվեց, որ գործնականում ամեն մարդ էլ նևրոզներ ունի: Ինչը հոգեբույժների ձեռքից խլեց հոգեկան հիվանդներին մորֆին տալու մոնոպոլիան ու ծնեց հոգեբանության գիտությունը, որն ավելի մոտ է փիլիսոփայությանը, քան բժշկությանը: Հոգեբույժները մինչև հիմա ոռացավ են ապրում այդ առիթով:


Ֆրոյդից հետո եկավ քսաներորդ դարի վերջը, երբ նևրոզ ու պսիխոզ տերմինները փոխարինվեցին ոչ պսիխոտիկ և պսիխոտիկ խանգարումներով, երբ Ֆրոյդի նկարագրած դասական դարձած հիստերիան գրեթե վերացավ երկրի երեսից ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Խնդրում եմ՝ գիտելիքներդ մի քիչ թարմացրու:




> Երկրորդ պատմությունն այն մասին է, թե ինչու ես չեմ սիրում հոգեբույժներին: Ծանոթներիցս մեկի եղբայրը երեխա ունի, որի մասին ֆորումում, չի բացառվում՝ հենց այս թեմայում խոսացել ենք: Երեխան փոքր ժամանակ ցնցումներ էր ապրում, ինչի համար ծնողները հոգեբույժի դիմեցին: Հոգեբույժը, առանց MRI անելու, ախտորոշեց էպիլեպսիա ու նշանակեց ֆենոբարբիտալ (վաճառքային անվանումը՝ լյումինալ): Իմ դիագնոզը նման դեպքում կլիներ՝ մագնեզիումային դեֆիցիտ, ինչը հետագա տարիներին արտահայտված սիմպտոմների միջոցով արտահայտվեց: Ֆենոբարբիտալային բուժումը սկսեց բարդություններ տալ, այլ կերպ ասած՝ խախտել ուղեղի արյան սնուցումը: Երեխային դրեցին երկրորդ դիագնոզ՝ մտավոր հետամնացություն: Իմ դրած ու մասնագետի կողմից հաստատված դիագնոզը՝ ADHD, ուշադրության պակասի ու հիպերակտիվության խանգարում: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով կարող էր ֆենոբարբիտալի առաջացրած բարդացումը բերել դրան, բայց քառորդ կուրս ֆենոբարբիտալ ընդունած երեխան փոխվեց, գրեթե լրիվ կորցրեց կարճատև հիշողությունը: Երբ ես երեխային տեսա, բժիշկն արդեն երկրում չէր, թղթերն էլ չէին մնացել: Իմ առաջարկն էր՝ վարժություններով ու դեղորայքային բուժմամբ ստիմուլացնել ուղեղի աշխատանքն, իհարկե, հոգեբույժի հաստատելուց հետո ու հսկողության տակ: Իհարկե, առնվազն մի հոգեբույժ կա, ում ես վստահում եմ՝ Կապանի հոգեբուժական կենտրոնի տնօրեն Վարդանյան Արարատը: Բայց նախքան դա անելը պետք էր համոզվել, որ ուղեղում էպիլեպսիայի քնած օջախ չկա (ի վերջո, հնարավոր չէր ստուգել, թե ինչի հիման վրա է դրվել առաջին դիագնոզն ու ինչքանով է վստահելի): Դրա համար՝ MRI, ինչից երեխայի մայրը հրաժարվեց (երեխայիս ուզում են ճառագայթահարել բլա բլա բլա), ու բուժումից ընդհանրապես: Դրանից հետո դա արդեն իմ խնդիրը չէր, էլ չեմ միջամտել: Սա էլ քեզ հոգեբույժի դիագնոզ ու դեղորայքային բուժում:


Իսկ ես պատմե՞մ էն հիվանդների հոսքի մասին, որոնք գալիս էին զանազան հոգեբանների հոգեվերլուծական սրի տակով անցած, ավելի վատացած, եղած թեթև խանգարումը խրոնիկական հիվանդության վերածած, ինչ ա թե ժամանակին հոգեբույժի չեն դիմել:

Ընդհանրապես, ամեն ոլորտում էլ լինում են սխալներ, ու պետք չի մի օրինակը մատի փաթաթան սարքել: Դեպքեր կան, երբ առանց դեղերի անհնար ա: Դեպքեր կան, որ լայն ընտրություն կա դեղերի: Դեպքեր կան, երբ դեղերով ա անհնար: Պետք ա ամեն դեպքն առանձին քննվի:




> Իսկ հիմա կպատմե՞ս Ռիփսիմին, թե ինչքանով է էֆեկտիվ լինելու դեղորայքային բուժումը: Արդյո՞ք այն ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրելու, թե՞ մարդը պետք է միշտ ընդունի այդ անտիդեպրեսանտները: Ի՞նչ ազդեցություն են ունենում անտիդեպրեսանտները մարդու վրա: Չմոռանաս կախվածության, լյարդին ու երիկամներին հասցված վտանգի մասին, չհաշված էրեկտիլ դիսֆունկցիան և այլ բաներ: Ինչպե՞ս կազդի մարդու աշխատունակության ու բարդ իրավիճակներին արձագանքելու ունակության վրա: Ի՞նչ հակացուցումներ կան:


Բայ, նախ ես պնդում չարեցի, թե հարյուր տոկոսով պետք ա դեղորայքային բուժում նշանակել: Երկրորդ, ժամանակակից հակադեպրեսանտները բավական անվտանգ են, կախվածություն չեն առաջացնում, չեն քնացնում, աշխատունակությունը կարող են նույնիսկ բարձրացնել, կողմնակի ազդեցություններ շատ քիչ ունեն: Բայց էս ամենը ճիշտ նշանակման դեպքում: Թե չէ մարդիկ գնում են, ինքնագլուխ դեղատնից առնում են դեղը, գլխից դուրս սկսում խմել, հետո էլ ասում են՝ էդ չե՞ն ձեր դեղերը:

----------


## ivy

> Ուֆ, ես գնացի էս թեմայից  Ինձ ստեղ անգրագետ էլ հանեցին: Ներվայնացա, էլ ոչ մի բան չեմ կարդալու ստեղ:
> Ուֆ, գնացեք անգիտակցական-Ֆրոյդ-բանից խոսացեք


Ու հենց Ֆրոյդից էլ կխոսենք, պա՜հ, պետք չեն մեզ քո դառը դեղերը  :Beee:   :Jpit: 
Մնում էր նեղանայիր, դմբո  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու հենց Ֆրոյդից էլ կխոսենք, պա՜հ, պետք չեն մեզ քո դառը դեղերը  
> Մնում էր նեղանայիր, դմբո


Մի հատ Բայի գրածները կարդա: Դու էլ իմ տեղը լինեիր, կնեղանայիր  :Beee:

----------


## ivy

> Մի հատ Բայի գրածները կարդա: Դու էլ իմ տեղը լինեիր, կնեղանայիր


Որ ասում եմ՝ դմբո ես  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռիփ, բա ինչու՞ եմ ասում *օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում*: Էն մի գրառմանս մեջ հատուկ նշել էի, որ սաղիս մոտ էլ կարան սիմպտոմներ լինեն: Ուզում ես անունը կոմպուլսիվ կուտակում դիր: Բայց խանգարումը հոգեբանական պատճառներ չի ունենում, խրոնիկ ա, մեկ ուժեղանում ա, մեկ թուլանում ա:
> 
> Ուֆ, ես գնացի էս թեմայից  Ինձ ստեղ անգրագետ էլ հանեցին: Ներվայնացա, էլ ոչ մի բան չեմ կարդալու ստեղ:
> 
> Բայ, ամոթ ա, իսկականից դիսբակտերիոզ դիագնոզ չկա: Գնա մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի: Ասենք, մտի pubmed, սըրչ արա դիսբակտերիոզ, տես քանի հատ տենց հոդված կբերի ու տես քանիսն են հետսովետական երկրներից դուրս հրատարակվել: Նույնն էլ կարաս նևրոզ բառի հետ անես: Մենք նույնիսկ մի քանի տարի առաջ ուզում էինք եքա բանավեճ հրավիրել էս թեմայով, որ Հայաստանում նենց դիագնոզներ են դնում, որ վաղուց արդեն ամբողջ աշխարհում չկան: 
> 
> Ուֆ, գնացեք անգիտակցական-Ֆրոյդ-բանից խոսացեք


Բյուր, հավատա ինձ, դու չես ուզում ինձ հետ շարունակել այդ տոնով խոսել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հավատա ինձ, դու չես ուզում ինձ հետ շարունակել այդ տոնով խոսել:


Երևի կարիք կլիներ, որ դու առաջինը տոնդ փոխեիր: Ակնհայտ հնացած բաներ ես ասում, դեռ ինձ ես նախաֆրեյդյան անվանում:

Ամեն դեպքում, էս թեման կոչվում ա հարցեր հոգեբանին, իսկ ես հոգեբան չեմ: Գնացի էս թեմայից: Սիրեք ձեր անգիտակցականը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի հատ Բայի գրածները կարդա: Դու էլ իմ տեղը լինեիր, կնեղանայիր


Մի հատ դու դրա նախորդ գրածդ կարդա:

+




> Russon, John. (2003). Human Experience: Philosophy, Neurosis, and the Elements of Everyday Life. Albany: State University of New York Press.
> Nancy McWilliams (2011). Psychoanalytic Diagnosis, Second Edition: Understanding Personality Structure in the Clinical Process. Guilford Press.
> Winokur, Jon. Encyclopedia Neurotica. 2005.


Համոզիր ինձ, որ նևրոզ դիագնոզ չկա կամ որ նշածս գրքերը սովետական են ու որ դու չես սխալվել, ավելի կոպիտ չարտահայտվեմ:

Դիզբակտերիոզ փնտրելով գտել ես սովետական գրքեր, որովհետև dysbacteriosis-ն իրականում հիվանդության ռուսերեն անվանման տրանսլիտերացիան է: Փնտրիր անգլերեն անվանմամբ՝ dysbiosis, հենց քո pubmed-ում. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=dysbiosis

Դիսբիոզիսն առավել գրագետ անվանում է, քանի որ ճիշտ է նկարագրում երևույթը (հիվանդություն դժվար կլինի անվանել, միկրոֆլորայի խանգարում է):

Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգեվերլուծաբանի տված վնասին, այն կարող է զուտ տրավմատիկ բնույթ կրել: Քանի որ, ի տարբերություն հոգեբույժների, հոգեբանը հիվանդին բարբիտուրատների, անտիդեպրեսանտների, դեպրեսսանտների, ինհիբիտորների ու այլ բաների վրա չի նստեցնում, իր հասցրած հիպոթետիկ վնասը հանգիստ կարելի է շտկել: Ուղեղին վնաս հասցրած հոգեբույժինը՝ հնարավոր է, երբեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի հատ դու դրա նախորդ գրածդ կարդա:
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> Համոզիր ինձ, որ նևրոզ դիագնոզ չկա կամ որ նշածս գրքերը սովետական են ու որ դու չես սխալվել, ավելի կոպիտ չարտահայտվեմ:
> 
> Դիզբակտերիոզ փնտրելով գտել ես սովետական գրքեր, որովհետև dysbacteriosis-ն իրականում հիվանդության ռուսերեն անվանման տրանսլիտերացիան է: Փնտրիր անգլերեն անվանմամբ՝ dysbiosis, հենց քո pubmed-ում. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=dysbiosis
> ...


Ռայ, հասանք դրան: Դիսբիոզն ու դիսբակտերիոզը լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Դիսբակտերիոզը կղանքի անալիզով են որոշում, մինչդեռ դա անհնար բան ա, լիքը սխալների ա բերում: Դիսբիոզն ուրիշ դիագնոստիկ և բուժման մեթոդներ ունի: Գաստրոէնտերոլոգ չեմ, չեմ ուզում քիթս խոթել նրանց ոլորտ, բայց էդքանը հաստատ հասկանում եմ: 

Նայի բերածդ գրքերին: Դրանք հոգեբուժության հետ ինչ-որ կա՞պ ունեն: Էլի հոգեվերլուծություն-փիլիսոփայություն, տենց բաներ: Բայց «նևրոզ» ախտորոշումը վերացել ա  թե՛ ՀՄԴ-ից, թե՛ ԴՍՄ-ից: 

Էհ, դու աչքիս հոգեվերլուծված շիզոֆրենիկ չես տեսել: Էն որ նույնիսկ դեղերի ամենաբարձր դոզաների տակ ինքն իր զառանցանքներից չի կարողանում ազատվել, որովհետև հոգեվերլուծողը սխալ բաներ ա մտցրել ուղեղը, մինչդեռ մինչև հոգեվերլուծողի մոտ գնալը նույն հիվանդը շատ թեթև հակապսիխոտիկ դեղեր ստանալով էնքան լավ էր, որ նույնիսկ խանութում աշխատում էր: 

Իսկ հոգեբույժների սխալ նշանակումներից խուսափելու համար լավ դիագնոստիկ մեթոդներ են պետք: Ու նաև լավ հոգեբույժներ, ինչը քչություն ա անում մեր երկրում, բայց ամեն դեպքում կա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս քեզ ԴՍՄ-ի ցանկը, տես որևէ տեղ նևրոզ բառը տեսնու՞մ ես:

Հեսա ՀՄԴ-ն էլ կգտնեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էստեղ դեռ պահած ա նևրոտիկ (ոչ նևրոզ) բառը, բայց գիտական հոդվածներում էլ ոչ ոք չի օգտագործում, առավելևս Կպչուն-սևեռուն խանգարման մասին խոսելիս ոչ ոք դա նևրոզ չի անվանում, դե բացի հետսովետական հոգեբույժ-հոգեբաններից:

----------


## Rhayader

> Երևի կարիք կլիներ, որ դու առաջինը տոնդ փոխեիր: Ակնհայտ հնացած բաներ ես ասում, դեռ ինձ ես նախաֆրեյդյան անվանում:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, էս թեման կոչվում ա հարցեր հոգեբանին, իսկ ես հոգեբան չեմ: Գնացի էս թեմայից: Սիրեք ձեր անգիտակցականը:


Լավ, քանի որ շարունակեցիր, ուրեմն կասեմ: Բյուր, դու, հոգեբանական կոնտեքստում, ամպուտացիաների մասնագետ ես ընդամենը: Ամպուտացիա անում են, երբ ինչ-որ բան հնարավոր չի փրկել: Տվյալ կոնտեքստում նևրոզը համեմատելի է, ասենք, բորբոքման հետ: Ուղեղի ֆիզիկական վնասվածքով պսիխոզը՝ գանգրենա: Քեզ այնքան է դուր գալիս քո աշխատանքը, որ դու առաջարկում ես անդամահատել ամեն ինչ՝ լինի դա գանգրենա, բորբոքում, մաշկային հիվանդություն, քերծվածք, մկանային ցավ: Ու հետո ասում ես, որ նման բաներ գոյություն չունեն, կա գանգրենա ու կա ոչ գանգրենա: Ու անուն ես կպցնում մնացած բժիշկներին: Լավ ասացվածք կա. երբ ձեռքումդ մուրճ է, ամեն ինչ աչքիդ մեխ է երևում: Խորհուրդ կտամ մի քիչ վերանայես հայացքներդ, քանի դեռ չես սկսել սեփական հիվանդներիդ համար վտանգ ներկայացնել: Հոգեվերլուծաբանի դիմելն էլ չէր խանգարի, որովհետև այն, թե դու ինչպես ու ինչ մտքեր ես արտահայտում այս թեմայում, ադեկվատ չի: Չնայած կարող ես ինքդ քեզ հակադեպրեսանտներ գրել. միգուցե դա քեզ օգնի ավելի լավ բժիշկ լինել:

Արի չմոռանանք, որ հոգեբույժները դեռ կիրառում են թե՛ զսպաշապիկների, թե՛ էլեկտրոշոկային թերապիայի պրակտիկաներն ու մեծ մասամբ բավականաչափ ձվեր չունեն, ասենք, պաշտպանել LSD-ի կիրառմամբ շիզոֆրենիայի մեխանիզմների ուսումնասիրության ու բուժման եղանակներ փնտրելու հետ կապված փորձերը, որովհետև ՄԱԿ-ն ունքերը կիտում է մի քանի անգամ երիտասարդական հեղափոխություն կազմակերպած հալյուցինոգենի անունը լսելիս:

Հոգեբանության կոնտեքստում քեզ նման հոգեբույժները հասարակ մսագործներ են, որոնց բժշկի լիցենզիա են տվել: Հաբը խմի, քեզ զգա երջանիկ, ոչինչ, որ էմոցիոնալ սպեկտրդ մի քիչ կրճատվի, դու հո չե՞ս կարոտելու տագնապի զգացողությունը, ինչքան էլ որ այն ադեկվատ լինի:

Հոգեվերլուծության ամենածանր կետը, ու պատճառը, թե ինչու ոչ բոլորը կարող են պսիխոանալիտիկի դիմել, այն գաղափարն է, որ ամեն արտամղված բան պետք է վերապրվի ու լուծվի գիտակցականում: Ցավոտ ու քաջություն պահանջող պրոցես է: Կամքից թույլ մարդը եթե պրոցեսը կանգնեցնի, իհարկե ստրես կտանի, իհարկե ավելի վատ կզգա իրեն: Բայց, ցանկացած դեպքում, հոգեվերլուծաբանն էթիկ պարտավորություն ունի որևէ կերպ չազդել մարդու անհատականության վրա, նա ընդամենը կարող է լուծել առաջացած հանգույցները և բերել նախնական, առավել առողջ վիճակի: Հոգեբանը ականջ չի, ում վրա կարելի է թթվել, երբ ուզում ես ինչ-որ մեկի հետ խոսել: Հոգեբանը մելանխոլիա չի բուժում, մարդկանց տխրությունն ուրախության չի վերածում, խորհուրդ չի տալիս մարդկանց, թե ինչպես ապրեն: Փորձիր այդ նեղ մտքիցդ դուրս էլ նայել ու տեսնել, թե ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում հոգեբանությունը, նոր արտահայտվել:

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս քեզ ԴՍՄ-ի ցանկը, տես որևէ տեղ նևրոզ բառը տեսնու՞մ ես:
> 
> Հեսա ՀՄԴ-ն էլ կգտնեմ:


Եթե Վիկիպեդիային անցանք, կարդա. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurosis

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե Վիկիպեդիային անցանք, կարդա. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurosis


Բայ, հարմարության համար վիքիպեդիան դրեցի, բայց դրանք էն գրքերից են, որոնց հիման վրա են էսօր դիագնոզում, իսկ էդ հոդվածը սուտի-մուտի, էլի հոգեբանական անկապ զեղումներով հոդված ա: Կարամ նույն բանն ուրիշ տեղից ճարեմ, դնեմ, եթե դա ավելի համոզիչ կլինի քեզ համար:

Ես գնում եմ էս թեմայից, Բայ, դու ահավոր վիրավորեցիր ինձ:

Ու նորից ու նորից, մեկ ա, կրկնում եմ. հոգեվերլուծությունն evidence based չի, իսկ էն, ինչ evidence based չի, չի կարելի որևէ մեկի նշանակել՝ լինի դա դեղ, թե հոգեթերապիայի միջոց:

Ու իզուր եմ ստեղ գոռում, որ ես ասում եմ՝ պետք ա մանրամասն հետազոտել ու պարզել դեղեր պետք են, թե չէ: Դու մեկ ա, ամպուտացիայից ես խոսում, ինձ էլ անգրագետ հանում: Գնացի: Ջան ասեք, ջան լսեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոգեբանության կոնտեքստում քեզ նման հոգեբույժները հասարակ մսագործներ են, որոնց բժշկի լիցենզիա են տվել: Հաբը խմի, քեզ զգա երջանիկ, ոչինչ, որ էմոցիոնալ սպեկտրդ մի քիչ կրճատվի, դու հո չե՞ս կարոտելու տագնապի զգացողությունը, ինչքան էլ որ այն ադեկվատ լինի:


Դու ժամանակակից հոգեբուժության, ժամանակակից դեղերի մասին բացարձակապես բան չգիտես: Ոնց որ 50-ականներից խոսաս: Հոգեբույժն էսօր հասարակ դեղ գրող չի: Իսկականից վիրավորական ա, որ տենց ես մտածում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու ժամանակակից հոգեբուժության, ժամանակակից դեղերի մասին բացարձակապես բան չգիտես: Ոնց որ 50-ականներից խոսաս: Հոգեբույժն էսօր հասարակ դեղ գրող չի: Իսկականից վիրավորական ա, որ տենց ես մտածում:


Բյուր, ես չէի խոսում հոգեբույժների մասին ընդհանրապես: Ես քեզ նման հոգեբույժների մասին էի խոսում: Ի միջի այլոց, հոգեբույժները քո ասած 50-ականներին մի քիչ սեռական ակտիվություն ցուցաբերող աղջիկներին դիագնոզ էին դնում՝ նիմֆոմանիա, ու նստեցնում մորֆինի վրա: Հերման Ռոլեդերն էլ, որ ներկայացնում էր մաստուրբացիայի վտանգներն ու բուժման ձևերը, նույնպես հոգեբույժ էր: Դրանք անցյալում են: Ես իրենց չեմ հիշատակել: Չնայած կարող էի: Այնպես որ, ավելորդ փորձեր մի արա տակից դուրս գալ, չես կարող:

Քո տված ցուցակը DSM-III-ի փոփոխություններն էր պարունակում, որը որոշել էր հոգեկան խանգարումները դասակարգել ըստ սիմպտոմատիկայի, այլ ոչ թե ըստ պատճառի: Որը, ինչպես ասում են, հոգեբանության լիքը դպրոցներ շան տեղ չեն դնում մինչև այսօր ու ով չի ալարել՝ բոյկոտել է: Փոփոխությունների հեղինակը՝ Շպիտցերը, ինքը քննադատել է իր աշխատանքն, ասելով, որ դրա պատճառով, դիմացեք, բնակչության 20-30 տոկոսը, որը դեղորայքային բուժման կարիք չուներ, դեղորայքային բուժում է ստացել:

Ինձանով լիներ՝ հոգեբույժների մի ամբողջ սերունդ, որը դրել է նիմֆոմանիա, մաստուրբացիա, հոմոսեքսուալիզմ ու նման դիագնոզներ, հիվանդին էլեկտրաշոկային կամ մորֆինային բուժման է ենթարկել, կաստրացիայի կենթարկեի, հետո կկապեի սայլի անվի վրա ու քարով կտափակեցնեի, որովհետև հոգեբույժները ժամանակին նույնն էին, ինչ իրենցից առաջ ինկվիզիցիան: Ես հավատում եմ, որ գիտությունն առաջ է գնացել: Մարդիկ, ցավոք, մնացել են նույն տեղում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու ժամանակակից հոգեբուժության, ժամանակակից դեղերի մասին բացարձակապես բան չգիտես: Ոնց որ 50-ականներից խոսաս: Հոգեբույժն էսօր հասարակ դեղ գրող չի: Իսկականից վիրավորական ա, որ տենց ես մտածում:


Լավ էլ գիտեմ, հոգեբուժության ոչ դեղորայքային մեթոդներից էլ եմ տեղյակ: Ու նաև տեղյակ եմ, որ ներքին հոգեբանական պրոցեսների վրա դեղամիջոցով ազդելը նույնն է, ինչպես հոգեբանության վրա ազդելով փորձել ինսուլինը կարգավորել: Միգուցե հնարավոր է, բայց կասկածելի հաճույք է՝ հարուստ կողմնակի էֆեկտներով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու ի՞նչ գիտես ես ինչ տիպի հոգեբույժ եմ, որ խոսում ես  :Angry2: 
Վսյո, հասկացանք, անգրագետ եմ, ամպուտացնող եմ, նախաֆրեյդյան եմ: Էլ ի՞նչ ասեցիր: Քո ասածն ա:

Իմ տված ցուցակը DSM-IV-ն ա, որը հա էլ քննադատվում ա, հեսա V-ն էլ դուրս կգա, էլի լիքը կքննադատվի, ես էլ եմ մի գլուխ քննադատում (որովհետև էնտեղ լիքը բաներ կան, որ հիվանդություն չեն, բայց հիվանդության տակ են անցկացրած): Բայց հիվանդությունները հիմա ըստ դրա են դասակարգվում աշխարհում (ու ըստ ՀՄԴ-10-ի): Հիվանդություններն ըստ պատճառի մեր օրերում հնարավոր չի դասակարգել, որովհետև մինչև վերջ հոգեբուժական հիվանդությունների պատճառները բացահայտված չեն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դու ի՞նչ գիտես ես ինչ տիպի հոգեբույժ եմ, որ խոսում ես 
> Վսյո, հասկացանք, անգրագետ եմ, ամպուտացնող եմ, նախաֆրեյդյան եմ: Էլ ի՞նչ ասեցիր: Քո ասածն ա:
> 
> Իմ տված ցուցակը DSM-IV-ն ա, որը հա էլ քննադատվում ա, հեսա V-ն էլ դուրս կգա, էլի լիքը կքննադատվի, ես էլ եմ մի գլուխ քննադատում (որովհետև էնտեղ լիքը բաներ կան, որ հիվանդություն չեն, բայց հիվանդության տակ են անցկացրած): Բայց հիվանդությունները հիմա ըստ դրա են դասակարգվում աշխարհում (ու ըստ ՀՄԴ-10-ի): Հիվանդություններն ըստ պատճառի մեր օրերում հնարավոր չի դասակարգել, որովհետև մինչև վերջ հոգեբուժական հիվանդությունների պատճառները բացահայտված չեն:


Հենց խնդիրը առաջանում ա, երբ նեղմիտ հոգեբույժ ես դնում ցուցակի գլխին: Հոգեբանության մեջ նևրոզը հիվանդություն չի, ինչպես հիվանդություն չի, ասենք, մկանի պատահական կծկվելը կամ ալերգիկ ռեակցիան: Իսկ պսիխոզը հիվանդություն է: Բայց հոգեբույժի գլուխը դա դժվար թե մտցնես:

Ես գիտեմ, թե դու ինչ տիպի հոգեբույժ ես նրանից, որ թեթև *նևրոզի* համար դրել ես ու հակադեպրեսանտներ խորհուրդ տվել՝ ժխտելով մնացած բոլոր տարբերակները: Ամպուտացիաների մասնագետ՝ մսագործի դանակը ձեռքը:

Բյուր, մի մոռացի, որ Չամիչի հետ չես խոսում: Ու մի քիչ հետ գնա, կտեսնես, թե կոնկրետ որ արտահայտություններդ հասցրեցին նրան, որ հիմա քեզ այս թեմայում դրած թավալում եմ: Մի մտածիր, թե ինձ սա առանձնապես հաճույք է պատճառում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռայ, ես խորհուրդ չեմ տվել, ես ասել եմ՝ հետազոտությունից հետո, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում, եթե օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում ա, ոչ թե ուղղակի սիմպտոմ և այլն: Մեռա էս նույն բանը կրկնելով, ու դու թռնում ես դրա վրայով: Հա, նեղմիտ եմ: Մենակ սուս մնա, զզվեցի արդեն: Իսկ պահվածքով Չամիչից հեչ պակասում էստեղ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հ.Գ. Ճիշտ ես, նևրոզը հիվանդություն չի, տենց ախտորոշում չկա, հոգեբանական մակարդակում ինչքան ուզում են, թող դնեն, բայց այ ԿՍԽ-ն, տագնապային խանգարումը և այլն հիվանդություն են: Բայց այ զարմանում եմ, թե էդ ինչ ախտորոշիչ տաղանդով միանգամից հասկացար, որ «թեթև նևրոզ» ա: Ես էդքան բանը չէի անի: Տեսնում եմ սիմպտոմը, էն էլ երրորդ անձից եմ լսում, բայց մինչև մանրամասն չհետազոտվի, չի պարզվի «թեթև նևրոզ» ա, թե ծանր դեկոմպենսացված ԿՍԽ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հ.Գ. Ճիշտ ես, նևրոզը հիվանդություն չի, տենց ախտորոշում չկա, հոգեբանական մակարդակում ինչքան ուզում են, թող դնեն, բայց այ ԿՍԽ-ն, տագնապային խանգարումը և այլն հիվանդություն են: Բայց այ զարմանում եմ, թե էդ ինչ ախտորոշիչ տաղանդով միանգամից հասկացար, որ «թեթև նևրոզ» ա: Ես էդքան բանը չէի անի: Տեսնում եմ սիմպտոմը, էն էլ երրորդ անձից եմ լսում, բայց մինչև մանրամասն չհետազոտվի, չի պարզվի «թեթև նևրոզ» ա, թե ծանր դեկոմպենսացված ԿՍԽ:


Իսկ հիմա դու դեմագոգիա ես անում: Դու էլ ես տեսել թե ես քանի տարբերակ եմ քննարկել, ի տարբերություն քեզ, ու քանի տարբեր բժիշկ եմ առաջարկել, ասելով, որ բուժման մեթոդի մասին խոսել իմաստ կունենա միայն լիարժեք ու վերջնական դիագնոզից հետո:

Եթե օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում է, հակադեպրեսանտ նշանակելը կամ ծուլության նշան է, կամ չարամտության, կամ տկարամտության: Հասկացիր, ինչպես ուզում ես: Դա, ասենք, ասպիրին չի, էլի, նամանավանդ *նևրոտիկին* տալ կախվածություն առաջացնող դեղամիջոց: Նամանավանդ անհանգստության նոպաներ ունեցողին: Ես իրոք չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինչով ես մտածում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռայ, աչքիս դու իսկական օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում ունեցող հիվանդ չես տեսել: Ու մեկ էլ՝ հակադեպրեսանտները կախվածություն չեն առաջացնում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, աչքիս դու իսկական օբսեսիվ-կոմպուլսիվ խանգարում ունեցող հիվանդ չես տեսել: Ու մեկ էլ՝ հակադեպրեսանտները կախվածություն չեն առաջացնում:


Հաստատ, Բյուր, հաստատ չի առաջացնում: + ես օբսեսիվ կոմպուլսիվ խանգարմամբ այնքան հիվանդ եմ տեսել, երեք քո կյանքի կբավականեցներ, շնորհակալություն:

Լավ, ինձ այս լեզու թափելը ձանձրացրեց: Եթե դու սրանից ինչ-որ բան սովորեցիր՝ լավ: Եթե չէ՝ ես ժամանակ վատնեցի:

----------


## Ingrid

Հոգեբաններ ջան, խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ, եթե օգնեք, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:
Ամեն առավոտ ես արթնանում եմ գերհոգնած՝ կապված երազներիս մեջ օրվա ընթացքում ունեցած խնդիրների լուծման հետ: Քնելիս իմ ուղեղը չի անջատվում, ինչքան էլ ուզւոմ եմ, զգում եմ, թե ինչպես է ուղղակի մի միտքը անցնում արդեն երևակայական տիրույթ ու սկսում տարբեր լուծումներ գտնել ամբողջ գիշերվա ընթացքում:
Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել հանգիստ քնելու և առավոտը թարմ ուղեղով արթնանալու համար:

----------

Ripsim (19.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ինգրիդ ջան, քանի որ քեզ անձամբ գիտեմ, ապա տեղյակ եմ, թե ինչպես ես դու որոշ հարցեր շատ սրտիդ մոտ ընդունում, գերհոգնածությունը բնական է՝ ելնելով քո կյանքում եղած սթրեսային իրավիճակների ու կատարված աշխատանքի քանակից, սա գումարվում է ու հյուծում: Կարող ես քեզ մի քանի օրորվ արձակուրդ հայտարարել ու կատարել միայն անհրաժեշտ աշխատանքներ, քնելուց առաջ էլ բուսական ծագումով հանգստացնողներ խմել, բայց ոչ դեղահաբ, օրինակ, անանուխով թեյ: Կարող ես նաև ցնցուղ ընդունել և այդ ընթացքում մտածել խնդիրների մասին՝ դուրս գալիս քեզ կզգաս ճնշող մտքերից ազատագրված, բայց այս վերջինն ինդիվիդուալ դրսևորում ունի, բոլորին չէ, որ օգնում է:

----------

Ingrid (19.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Հոգեբաններ ջան, խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ, եթե օգնեք, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:
> Ամեն առավոտ ես արթնանում եմ գերհոգնած՝ կապված երազներիս մեջ օրվա ընթացքում ունեցած խնդիրների լուծման հետ: Քնելիս իմ ուղեղը չի անջատվում, ինչքան էլ ուզւոմ եմ, զգում եմ, թե ինչպես է ուղղակի մի միտքը անցնում արդեն երևակայական տիրույթ ու սկսում տարբեր լուծումներ գտնել ամբողջ գիշերվա ընթացքում:
> Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել հանգիստ քնելու և առավոտը թարմ ուղեղով արթնանալու համար:



Ես նույնպես ունեմ այս խնդիրը, ինձ էլ է շատ հետաքրքիր թե ինչ լուծումներ կառաջարկեք:Հիմա էլ մոտս անքնություն է սկսվել, չեմ կարողանում նորմալ քնել:
Բայց իմ դեպքը մի փոքր այլ է կուզենայի, որ հոգեբանները քո հարցին անդրադառնալիս ինձ էլ մի փոքր օգնեին « Իսկ էպիլեպսիայի դեպքում ինչպե՞ս վարվել»:
 Ես ինքս էպիլեպսիկ եմ: Խմում եմ «Սուքսիլեպ», 1000մգ օրը: Ինձ թվում է ,որ դեղերը սկսել են չօգնել ինձ, ցնցումներ դեռ ունեմ, պատուհանի կողքով անցնելիս անպայման նայում եմ լույսին ու սկսում թարթել աչքերս:
Արժե արդյոք քնաբերներ խմել :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաստատ, Բյուր, հաստատ չի առաջացնում: + ես օբսեսիվ կոմպուլսիվ խանգարմամբ այնքան հիվանդ եմ տեսել, երեք քո կյանքի կբավականեցներ, շնորհակալություն:
> 
> Լավ, ինձ այս լեզու թափելը ձանձրացրեց: Եթե դու սրանից ինչ-որ բան սովորեցիր՝ լավ: Եթե չէ՝ ես ժամանակ վատնեցի:


Կներես, բայց էս ոլորտում դու չես էն մարդը, որից պիտի սովորեմ: Լավ մնա:

----------

Brian_Boru (09.08.2013), Chuk (19.01.2013), Freeman (20.01.2013), Արէա (19.01.2013), Գալաթեա (19.01.2013), Ձայնալար (19.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ ջան, քանի որ քեզ անձամբ գիտեմ, ապա տեղյակ եմ, թե ինչպես ես դու որոշ հարցեր շատ սրտիդ մոտ ընդունում, գերհոգնածությունը բնական է՝ ելնելով քո կյանքում եղած սթրեսային իրավիճակների ու կատարված աշխատանքի քանակից, սա գումարվում է ու հյուծում: Կարող ես քեզ մի քանի օրորվ արձակուրդ հայտարարել ու կատարել միայն անհրաժեշտ աշխատանքներ, քնելուց առաջ էլ բուսական ծագումով հանգստացնողներ խմել, բայց ոչ դեղահաբ, օրինակ, անանուխով թեյ: Կարող ես նաև ցնցուղ ընդունել և այդ ընթացքում մտածել խնդիրների մասին՝ դուրս գալիս քեզ կզգաս ճնշող մտքերից ազատագրված, բայց այս վերջինն ինդիվիդուալ դրսևորում ունի, բոլորին չէ, որ օգնում է:


Շնորհակալ եմ, Ալֆա ջան…

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ես նույնպես ունեմ այս խնդիրը, ինձ էլ է շատ հետաքրքիր թե ինչ լուծումներ կառաջարկեք:Հիմա էլ մոտս անքնություն է սկսվել, չեմ կարողանում նորմալ քնել:
> Բայց իմ դեպքը մի փոքր այլ է կուզենայի, որ հոգեբանները քո հարցին անդրադառնալիս ինձ էլ մի փոքր օգնեին « Իսկ էպիլեպսիայի դեպքում ինչպե՞ս վարվել»:
>  Ես ինքս էպիլեպսիկ եմ: Խմում եմ «Սուքսիլեպ», 1000մգ օրը: Ինձ թվում է ,որ դեղերը սկսել են չօգնել ինձ, ցնցումներ դեռ ունեմ, պատուհանի կողքով անցնելիս անպայման նայում եմ լույսին ու սկսում թարթել աչքերս:
> Արժե արդյոք քնաբերներ խմել :


Ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ  ձեր արձագանքներին,պատասխաններին:Եթե պետք է ինձ հարցեր տաք,ապա  տվեք ,հենց այստեղ էլ կպատասխանեմ, կարծում եմ պետք չէ քաշվել այդ հիվանդությունից, պետք է ձեռբազատվել և բուժվել:

----------

Ripsim (19.01.2013), Արէա (19.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հոգեբաններ ջան, խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ, եթե օգնեք, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:
> Ամեն առավոտ ես արթնանում եմ գերհոգնած՝ կապված երազներիս մեջ օրվա ընթացքում ունեցած խնդիրների լուծման հետ: Քնելիս իմ ուղեղը չի անջատվում, ինչքան էլ ուզւոմ եմ, զգում եմ, թե ինչպես է ուղղակի մի միտքը անցնում արդեն երևակայական տիրույթ ու սկսում տարբեր լուծումներ գտնել ամբողջ գիշերվա ընթացքում:
> Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել հանգիստ քնելու և առավոտը թարմ ուղեղով արթնանալու համար:


Գոյություն ունի քնի *հիգիենա*, եթե հիգիենայի կանոնները խախվտում  են ապա քունը նույնպես խանգառվում է:
Մարդու օրգանիզը ունի որոշակի ռիթմեր, քնի հետ կապված խնդիրներից խուսափելու համար պետք է ապրել օրգանիզմի ռիթմերին համապատասխան: Մարդկության մեծ մասը քաղաքակրթության զարգացման արդյունքում դեմ գնաց իր բնությանը եւ ձեռք բերեց բազմաթիվ խնդիրներ: Քնի հորմոնը մարդու օրգանիզմում առավել  մեծ քանակությամբ արտադրվում է 23-00 -ից 03-00  ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, այսինքն, 23-00-ին մարդը արդեն պետք է քնած լինի, որպեսզի օրգանիզմը լիարժեք ձեւով ստանա անհրաժեշտ էներգիան: Եթե մարդու նյարդային համակարգը զգայում է, կամ գերզգայուն է, ապա այս պայմանը խախտելու դեպքում անպայման ձեռք է բերում անքնություն:

Եվ ընդհանրապես, եթե նման խնդիր ունեք, ապա պետք է ապրեք խիստ ռեժիմով: Ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի չարաշահել սուրճը, ալկոհոլը, ծանր կերակրատեսակները, հատկապես մսեղենը: Ավելի շատ պետք է օգտագործել բնական սնունդ: Սնունդը անմիջականորեն ազդում է մարդու գիտակցության վրա: Ամեն օր միս ուտող մարդը պարզապես չի կարող չունենալ տագնապներ: Մի մոռացեք, որ կենդանուն սպանել են, իսկ դա ըսկայական սթրես է, որը հոդս չի ցնդում, այլ որպես ինֆորմացիա պահմանվում է եւ փոխանցվում մսակերին:

Պետք է պահմանել ռեժիմը, հատկապես ուշ ժամերի չի կարելի ուղեղը ծանրաբեռնել, պետք է սովորել օրվա ընթացքում գոնե 30-40 րոպէ ստանալ լիարժեք ռելաքս, այսինքն կարողանալ ուղեղը բերել այսպես կոչված տրանսային վիճակի, այսինքն մեդիտացիա, հայտնի է, որ մեդիտացիաի վիճակում ուղեղը քնին համարժեք հանգիստ է ստանում: Այսինքն, եթե քնից չեք բավարարվում, ապա պետք է գտնել ուղեղին հանգիստ տրամադրող այլ տարբերակներ:

Օրինակ Բախի երաժշտությունը ինձ հեշտությամբ բերում է մեդիտացիոն վիճակի:

----------

Ingrid (19.01.2013), Ripsim (19.01.2013), Ամմէ (21.01.2013), Ուլուանա (19.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես ինքս էպիլեպսիկ եմ: Խմում եմ «Սուքսիլեպ», 1000մգ օրը: Ինձ թվում է ,որ դեղերը սկսել են չօգնել ինձ, ցնցումներ դեռ ունեմ, պատուհանի կողքով անցնելիս անպայման նայում եմ լույսին ու սկսում թարթել աչքերս:
> Արժե արդյոք քնաբերներ խմել :


Ինչ քնաբեր? քնաբերներից երբեմն առողջ մարդիկ կարող են էպիլեպսիայի մեջ ընկնել:

----------


## shatboyov

Ճիշտ ա ես քնի որակի հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց ես մսակեր եմ, ու եթե շաբաթվա ոչ բոլոր օրերը, ապա մեծ մասը մսով պատրաստված կերակուրներ եմ ուտում: Որպես հոգեբան ինձ կասե՞ք դա կարող է ազդել իմ հոգեկան հավասարակշռություն վրա  :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Էսպիսի մի խոսք կա:

Бессонница привилегия интеллектуалов.  :Hands Up: 

Այսինքն եթե մարդը տառապում է անքնությամբ կնշանակի մտքին չափից մեծ տեղ է տալիս: Միտքը ընդամենը գործիք է, այլ ոչ թե բնակատեղի, տարբեր սթրեսսերի, անքնության, տագնապենրի հակված մարդիկ սովորաբար ապրում են ոչ թե օբյեկտիվ իրականության մեջ, այլ մտքի ստեղծած իլյուզոն իրականության մեջ: Պետք է սովորել ապրել ներկա պահով:

----------

Ripsim (19.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ճիշտ ա ես քնի որակի հետ կապված խնդիրներ չունեմ, բայց ես մսակեր եմ, ու եթե շաբաթվա ոչ բոլոր օրերը, ապա մեծ մասը մսով պատրաստված կերակուրներ եմ ուտում: Որպես հոգեբան ինձ կասե՞ք դա կարող է ազդել իմ հոգեկան հավասարակշռություն վրա


Մտեք youtube եվ փորձեք գտնել մսի օգտակարության մասին որեւք տեսանյութ, կամ որեւէ համոզիչ նյութ, հոդված մսի օգտակարությանը վերաբերող: Մինչդեռ մսի վնասակարության մասին տեսանյութեր եւ հոդվածներ ուզածի չափ կարող եք գտնել: Բայց մարդիկ այդ ամենը ականջի կողքով են անցկանցում, համարում են ավելորդ բամբասանք քանի դեռ չեն բախվել առողջական լուրջ խնդիրների:

Միսը օտար օրգանիզմ է, օտար սպտակուց, որպեսզի մեր օրգանիզմը սինթեզի սպիտակուց անհրաժեշտ է մատրիցա, օրինակ: Մեր օրգանիզմը չի կարող ամբողջությամբ մարսել օտար սպիտակուցը, քանի որ չգիտի թե դա ինչպես անել: Այսինքն միսը ամբողջությամբ չի մարսվում, որպես անօգուտ, վտանգավոր նյութ կուտակվում է օրգանիզմում եւ դառնում բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունների պատճառ: 

Եկեք ուտենք ապրելու համար, այլ ոչ թե ապրենք ուտելու համար:
Միսը ըդնամենը համով կերակուր է, ոչ ավելին: Ինձ համար էլ ամենահամով ուտելիքը չիպսն է, հիմա ինչ ամբողջ օրը չիպս ուտեմ? որ ինչ?

----------

shatboyov (19.01.2013)

----------


## shatboyov

Մի մոռացեք, որ կենդանուն սպանել են, իսկ դա ըսկայական սթրես է, որը հոդս չի ցնդում, այլ որպես ինֆորմացիա պահմանվում է եւ փոխանցվում մսակերին:   
         Դա իրո՞ք այդպես է...

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի մոռացեք, որ կենդանուն սպանել են, իսկ դա ըսկայական սթրես է, որը հոդս չի ցնդում, այլ որպես ինֆորմացիա պահմանվում է եւ փոխանցվում մսակերին:   
>          Դա իրո՞ք այդպես է...


Ոչ: :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Պետք է պահմանել ռեժիմը, հատկապես ուշ ժամերի չի կարելի ուղեղը ծանրաբեռնել, պետք է սովորել օրվա ընթացքում գոնե 30-40 րոպէ ստանալ լիարժեք ռելաքս, այսինքն կարողանալ ուղեղը բերել այսպես կոչված տրանսային վիճակի, այսինքն մեդիտացիա, հայտնի է, որ մեդիտացիաի վիճակում ուղեղը քնին համարժեք հանգիստ է ստանում: Այսինքն, եթե քնից չեք բավարարվում, ապա պետք է գտնել ուղեղին հանգիստ տրամադրող այլ տարբերակներ:
> 
> Օրինակ Բախի երաժշտությունը ինձ հեշտությամբ բերում է մեդիտացիոն վիճակի:


Այս մասի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի չի ստացվում օրվա ընթացքում գոնե կես ժամ "անջատել ուղեղս", եթե դա կարողանամ անել, շատ լավ կլինի. ցանկացած երաժշտություն ինձ հաճելի է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ հանգիստ եմ, իսկ հենց երաժշտությունը լիովին  չի կարող կտրել ինձ մտքերից:
Ուզւոմ եմ մի տասը րոպե ոչինչ չմտածել, չի ստացվում, անգամ քնելիս, անգամ քնի մեջ մտածում եմ:
Մեդիատցիայի տրամադրել չեմ կարողանում, միշտ մտածում եմ, որ առանց դրա էլ կանցնի, որ դա ժամանակի վատնում է, դրա փոխարեն մի բան ավել կանեմ: Այո, այդ խնդիրն էլ ունեմ. յուրաքանչյուր րոպեն չվատնել, ինչ-որ ծրագրած բանի վրա ծախսել: 
Չամիչ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդների համար:

----------

Ամմէ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Եկեք ուտենք ապրելու համար, այլ ոչ թե ապրենք ուտելու համար:
Միսը ըդնամենը համով կերակուր է, ոչ ավելին: Ինձ համար էլ ամենահամով ուտելիքը չիպսն է, հիմա ինչ ամբողջ օրը չիպս ուտեմ? որ ինչ?_ 

B6- B12?

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ուզւոմ եմ մի տասը րոպե ոչինչ չմտածել, չի ստացվում, անգամ քնելիս, անգամ քնի մեջ մտածում եմ:


կարծում եմ պատճառը ոչ թե այն է, որ "մտածում ես", այլ այն, որ քեզ "բռնացնում ես " "մտածելու" վրա:
փորձիր քեզ "հանգիստ թողնես": թող որ քո "ես"-ը անի էն, ինչ որ ուզում ա:

-չգիտեմ, թե հիմա Երևանում պայմանները ինչպեսին են, բայց մարդ, մանավարդ երիտասարդ մարդ, անհրաժեշտ է որ զբաղվի ֆիզիկական պարապմունքներով: եթե կարող ես, շաբաթը գոնե 2 անգամ սաունա գնա,  մանավանդ ծանրաբեռնված պարապմունքիեց հետո:
-երեկոները,  ճաշից հետո գոնե մի ժամանոց զբոսանք հաճելի ու ոչ "շատ խելոք "  :Jpit:  ուղեկցի հետ: շատ հարմար է այս դերի համար թոշակառու,  իմաստուն տատիկը  և/կամ  պապիկը:
-քիչ կենտրոնացիր "քո" անձի վրա: Աշխատանքին վերաբերվիր որպես ռոբոտային մի բան, ոչ ավելի  :Smile:  
-օգտվիր մայր բնության բարիքներից: վայրի բնությունից ավելի հանգստացնող բան օրինակ իմ համար չկա: ցեխի, ձյունի մեջ զբոսանքը լավ լիցքաթափում ա ուղեղը "քաղաքակրթական"  աղբից: 

և ամենակարևորը, այս անելուց երբեք մի վարվիր որպես պլանային մի բանի: մի շտապիր, ժամացուց և մոբայլ մոտդ մի պահիր: ոչ մի "քաղաքակարթական" առարկա: մի շտապիր

----------

Alphaone (19.01.2013), Ingrid (20.01.2013), Ripsim (19.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (19.01.2013), Արէա (20.01.2013), Դավիթ (20.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (20.01.2013), Ուլուանա (19.01.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Միսը օտար օրգանիզմ է, օտար սպտակուց, որպեսզի մեր օրգանիզմը սինթեզի սպիտակուց անհրաժեշտ է մատրիցա, օրինակ: Մեր օրգանիզմը չի կարող ամբողջությամբ մարսել օտար սպիտակուցը, քանի որ չգիտի թե դա ինչպես անել: Այսինքն միսը ամբողջությամբ չի մարսվում, որպես անօգուտ, վտանգավոր նյութ կուտակվում է օրգանիզմում եւ դառնում բազմաթիվ հիվանդությունների պատճառ:


Չամիչ, էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի, թե ինչ ա նշանակում "օտար": ինչ էլ ուտում ենք, վերջի հաշվով "օտար" ա: 
...
Հնդաստանի հնդիկները միս չեն ուտում, հետո՞: հիվանդ չեն՞, մեզանից ավելի երջանիկ՞ են... լրիվ հակառակը, ֆիզիկապես միջին հաշվով շատ ավելի թույլ են, քան մի այլ ժողովուրդ: լխկած են  :Wink: : իրանց ոսպով իրանք ում՞ են խաբում:

իսկ մսակերություան դեմ պայքարում են հիմնականում մսի քչության պատճառով, ու դա ավելի շատ տնտեսական պատճառներ ունի:

----------

Freeman (20.01.2013), Kita (20.01.2013), Աթեիստ (20.01.2013), Ձայնալար (20.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Չամիչ ջան, մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ ես գրում, որ զարմանում եմ: Կարող ա՞ մեզ ես ձեռ առնում  :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Rhayader (20.01.2013), shatboyov (20.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.01.2013), Ձայնալար (20.01.2013), Ներսես_AM (20.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի, թե ինչ ա նշանակում "օտար": ինչ էլ ուտում ենք, վերջի հաշվով "օտար" ա: 
> ...
> Հնդաստանի հնդիկները միս չեն ուտում, հետո՞: հիվանդ չեն՞, մեզանից ավելի երջանիկ՞ են... լրիվ հակառակը, ֆիզիկապես միջին հաշվով շատ ավելի թույլ են, քան մի այլ ժողովուրդ: լխկած են : իրանց ոսպով իրանք ում՞ են խաբում:
> 
> իսկ մսակերություան դեմ պայքարում են հիմնականում մսի քչության պատճառով, ու դա ավելի շատ տնտեսական պատճառներ ունի:



Խնդրում եմ էս վիդեոն նայի, հենց վիդեոյի սկզբում մի փորձ ա ցույց տալիս: Երկու առանձին տարայի մեջ լցնում են կենդանու ստամոքսահյութը, մեկի մեջ գցնում են գորտին կենդանի վիճակում, մյուսի մեջ եփած վիճակում: Գորտը կենդանի վիճակում ստամոքսահյութի մեջ ամբողջովին լուծվում ա, իսկ եփած գորտը ընդամենը մասամբ:




Ամբողջ վայրի կենդանական աշխարհում կենդանիները սնվում են ոչ թե եփած այլ թարմ մսով: Բացի դրանից կան գիշատիչ կենդանիներ եւ բուսակեր կենդանիներ: Գիշատիչ կենդանու եւ մարդու աղեստամոքսային համակարգը բացարձակապես տարբեր կառուցվածք ունի, մարդու աղեստամոքսային համակարգը նախատեսված չի մսակերության համար, այն էլ եփած միս ուտելու համար: Եփած միսը ինչ ա? Կենդանուն նախ սպանում են, հետո  ԴԻՆ սառնարանում պահում են, ինչ պայմաններում էլ ուզում ես դին պահի, նեխման պրոցեսը միեւնույնն ա գնում ա, հետո էտ ԴԻՆ եփում են եւ ուտում: :Sad:

----------

Ուլուանա (20.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ ես գրում, որ զարմանում եմ: Կարող ա՞ մեզ ես ձեռ առնում


Չէ ձեռ չեմ առնում, առաջ ես էլ էի բուսակերներին եւ հումակերներին համարում յանը տարած աղանդավորներ :Smile:  Ավելին, ես երդվյալ բլինչիկասեր եմ եղել :Goblin:  Չեք պատկերացնի էս Նոր Տարի ինչ լոմկայի մեջ էի, որ բլինչիկ չեմ ուտելու: :Viannen 09:  Բայց, լոմկաս տեւեց մեկ օր, քանի որ կա հստակ գիտակցություն, որ դա ընդամենը համային կախվածություն ա, ոչ ավելին: 

Ժողովուրդ ջան, հիմա բազմաթիվ մարդիկ տարատեսակ հիվանդություններից, այդ թվում նաեւ քաղցքեղից ազատվում են ոչ թե քիմիոթերապիայի վրա միլիոններ ծախսելով, այլ ճիշտ սննդակարգով: Բայց, բժիշկների ձեռք չի տալիս, որ մարդիկ լինեն առողջ, ինձ թվում ա ինձանից էլ լավ եք հասկանում թե  ֆարմակալոգիան ինչ հզոր ինդուստրիա է, պարզից էլ պարզ է, թե հենց միայն քաղցքեղի վրա ինչ փողեր են սարքում: Բժշկությունը ինչքան զարգանում ա էնքան հիվանդությունների թիվն ավելանում ա, հենց էս օր հպարտ հպարտ նստած հենց բժիշկները հայտարարում են, որ նախորդ տարվա համեմատ քաղցքեղով հիվանդության դեպքերի թիվը աճել է:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այս մասի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի չի ստացվում օրվա ընթացքում գոնե կես ժամ "անջատել ուղեղս", եթե դա կարողանամ անել, շատ լավ կլինի. ցանկացած երաժշտություն ինձ հաճելի է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ հանգիստ եմ, իսկ հենց երաժշտությունը լիովին  չի կարող կտրել ինձ մտքերից:
> Ուզւոմ եմ մի տասը րոպե ոչինչ չմտածել, չի ստացվում, անգամ քնելիս, անգամ քնի մեջ մտածում եմ:
> Մեդիատցիայի տրամադրել չեմ կարողանում, միշտ մտածում եմ, որ առանց դրա էլ կանցնի, որ դա ժամանակի վատնում է, դրա փոխարեն մի բան ավել կանեմ: Այո, այդ խնդիրն էլ ունեմ. յուրաքանչյուր րոպեն չվատնել, ինչ-որ ծրագրած բանի վրա ծախսել: 
> Չամիչ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդների համար:


ԻՆչ ես ուզում քեզանից? չեմ հասկանում? բաց թող քեզ, բկիցդ բռնել քեզ պատին ես դեմ տվել :Angry2:  

 :Hands Up: 

Ինչի մասին ես էտքան մտածում? ապագայի? այսինքն դու ինչ որ իլյուզոր ապագայի պատճառով պատրաստ ես ներկադ փչացնել? Հասկացի, ոչ ոք խոսք չի տվել, որ վաղը գալու է, կա էս պահը, ունես ընտրության երկու հնարավորություն, կամ վայելել հենց էս պահը, կամ էլ փչացնել ապագային վերաբերող վախերով ու տագնապներով:

Հենց դրա համար էլ նշեցի, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ապրում ես ոչ թե նարկաում, այլ մտքի վիրտուալ աշխարհում, իսկ միտքը նախատեսված չի էնտեղ ապրելու համար, դրա համար էլ դիսկոմֆորտ ես զգում, եթե տենց շարունակվի, օրերից մի օր ապահովիչը կարող ա քցի :Smile:

----------

Ingrid (20.01.2013), Ripsim (20.01.2013), Ամմէ (21.01.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Խնդրում եմ էս վիդեոն նայի, հենց վիդեոյի սկզբում մի փորձ ա ցույց տալիս: Երկու առանձին տարայի մեջ լցնում են կենդանու ստամոքսահյութը, մեկի մեջ գցնում են գորտին կենդանի վիճակում, մյուսի մեջ եփած վիճակում: Գորտը կենդանի վիճակում ստամոքսահյութի մեջ ամբողջովին լուծվում ա, իսկ եփած գորտը ընդամենը մասամբ:


չեմ նայի  :Smile:  , որովհետև սենց բաներից ես վատանում եմ՝ իսկականից: ինչ ա կատարվում մարդու ներսում, դա իսկականից սահմռկեցուցիչ ա, ուզում ա միս ուտես, ուզում ա կանաչի :
եփած ուտելիքի հետ էլ այն գիտեմ, որ մի հումակեր ծանոթ կա, ինքը ոչ մի բանով ավելի ուրախ, զվարթ, էներգապես լիցքավորված, վերջապես առողջ չի, քան էր երբ հումակեր չէր:
ես չեմ վիճում, որ հումակերության մեջ կա լոգիկա, որ իսկապես ճաշ եթելը դա արհեստական ա, ու բնական չէ
բայց և մինչ դրան հասնելը էնքան բաներ կան, որ ավելի լավ ա խաշ ուտելուց մեռնել, քան Նաիրիտի թույնից ու ատոմակայանի ռադիացիայից, կամ էլ գենետիկական մոդիֆիկացված սնունդից:
իմիջայլոց բուսական սննդի մեծագույն մասը գենետիկական մոդիֆիկացված սնունդ ա, անգամ կան տեսակներ, օրինակ եգիպտացորեն- կուկուռուզ, որը արդեն ոչ մոդիֆիկացված /բնական/ գոյություն չունի/համարյա/:

----------


## dvgray

> Կենդանուն նախ սպանում են, հետո  ԴԻՆ սառնարանում պահում են, ինչ պայմաններում էլ ուզում ես դին պահի, նեխման պրոցեսը միեւնույնն ա գնում ա, հետո էտ ԴԻՆ եփում են եւ ուտում:


իմիջայլոց, արջը բնականից սովորաբար միսը նեխացնում ա նոր ա ուտում, հետո ինչ՞:

----------

Alphaone (20.01.2013), Ariadna (20.01.2013), Freeman (20.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.01.2013), Աթեիստ (20.01.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ ձեռ չեմ առնում, առաջ ես էլ էի բուսակերներին եւ հումակերներին համարում յանը տարած աղանդավորներ


մի քիչ ավելի շատ որ խորանանք, ապա Քրիստոսը հաց էր ուտում, ինչ "եփված" սնունդ ա: 
և ավելին, մարդը երբ որ սկսել ա եթված բաներ ուտել, հավանական ա որ սկի բժիշկ էլ չի եղել, որ մի հատ էլ բիզնես հետաքրքիրություն ունենա:
եթե ըտենց ա, բա խմիչքը՞ ինչ ա, օրինակ գինին, դա էլ ա՞ արգելված հումակերության տեսանկյունից

----------

Alphaone (20.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.01.2013), Աթեիստ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ինչո՞ւ են բուսակերները միշտ մսակերներին խրատ տալիս: Մսակերներս կարողանում ենք ընդգրկել բանջարեղեն մեր դիետայում: Օրինակ` երեկոյան որոշել եմ խառը տոլմա պատրաստել` երկու նապաստակ մեկ փամփուշտով: Ամեն ինչ չափավոր` նորմալ է:

----------

Alphaone (20.01.2013), Ariadna (20.01.2013), Freeman (20.01.2013), Moonwalker (20.01.2013), Rhayader (20.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.01.2013), Աթեիստ (20.01.2013), Ամմէ (20.01.2013), Հայկօ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Խնդրում եմ էս վիդեոն նայի, հենց վիդեոյի սկզբում մի փորձ ա ցույց տալիս: Երկու առանձին տարայի մեջ լցնում են կենդանու ստամոքսահյութը, մեկի մեջ գցնում են գորտին կենդանի վիճակում, մյուսի մեջ եփած վիճակում: Գորտը կենդանի վիճակում ստամոքսահյութի մեջ ամբողջովին լուծվում ա, իսկ եփած գորտը ընդամենը մասամբ


Չէ, դու հասատատ ձեռ ես առնում, ժող, մի հատ էս վիդեոն նայեք, էլի, երկու բաժակ ջուր ա, մեկի մեջ կանաչ թուղթ ա գցում, մեկի մեջ կարմիր, հետո կանաչն անհետանում ա :Դ

Ի դեպ, ես կզարմանայի, որ էս վիդեոյի հեղինակն էդ իմանար, բայց ասեմ՝ մարսողությունը միայն ստամոքսում ու միայն թթվային միջավայրում չի կատարվում, այլ տարբեր սննդանյութեր, տարբեր բաժիններում, տարբեր թթվայնության ժամանակ քայքայվում են: Համ էլ երբ մի սննդամթերք ստամոքսահյութի մեջ քայքայվի, ինքն էս վիդեոյի մեջի թղթի նման լրիվ չի անհետանա, գոնե լուծույթի գույնը կփոխվի, թեկուզ եթե վիդեոյի կանաչ թղթից լինի:






> Ամբողջ վայրի կենդանական աշխարհում կենդանիները սնվում են ոչ թե եփած այլ թարմ մսով: Բացի դրանից կան գիշատիչ կենդանիներ եւ բուսակեր կենդանիներ: Գիշատիչ կենդանու եւ մարդու աղեստամոքսային համակարգը բացարձակապես տարբեր կառուցվածք ունի, մարդու աղեստամոքսային համակարգը նախատեսված չի մսակերության համար, այն էլ եփած միս ուտելու համար: Եփած միսը ինչ ա? Կենդանուն նախ սպանում են, հետո  ԴԻՆ սառնարանում պահում են, ինչ պայմաններում էլ ուզում ես դին պահի, նեխման պրոցեսը միեւնույնն ա գնում ա, հետո էտ ԴԻՆ եփում են եւ ուտում:


Իսկ որ բույսին սպանում են, հետո էլ դին հիմնականում առանց սառնարանի պահում, էդ կարելի ա, չէ՞  :LOL:  Համ էլ քեզ ո՞վ  ա ասում նեխացրու, նոր կեր  :Think:  Մարդն էլ ամենակեր ա, բուսակեր չի, իսկ ճիշտ սնունդը չի նշանակում միայն բուսակերություն կամ միայն մսակերություն, որովհետև մի տեսակի սննդով շատ դժվար ա քեզ անհրաժեշտ բոլոր նյութերն ստանալ:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (20.01.2013), Աթեիստ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ, դու հասատատ ձեռ ես առնում, ժող, մի հատ էս վիդեոն նայեք, էլի, երկու բաժակ ջուր ա, մեկի մեջ կանաչ թուղթ ա գցում, մեկի մեջ կարմիր, հետո կանաչն անհետանում ա :Դ
> 
> Ի դեպ, ես կզարմանայի, որ էս վիդեոյի հեղինակն էդ իմանար, բայց ասեմ՝ մարսողությունը միայն ստամոքսում ու միայն թթվային միջավայրում չի կատարվում, այլ տարբեր սննդանյութեր, տարբեր բաժիններում, տարբեր թթվայնության ժամանակ քայքայվում են: Համ էլ երբ մի սննդամթերք ստամոքսահյութի մեջ քայքայվի, ինքն էս վիդեոյի մեջի թղթի նման լրիվ չի անհետանա, գոնե լուծույթի գույնը կփոխվի, թեկուզ եթե վիդեոյի կանաչ թղթից լինի:


Մեր մեջ ասած, աղաթթուն, որ ստամոքսում կա, բուն մարսողության պրոցեսին, ինչքան ինձ հայտնի է, չի մասնակցում. այն ռուդիմենտար երևույթ է այն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդը դեռ կիսանեխած միս էր ուտում և ուժեղ ասեպսիսի կարիք ուներ: Բայց Ֆրիման, մի՛ փորձիր տրամաբանություն ու փաստեր օգտագործել Չամիչի հետ բանավեճում: Օրինակ, եթե ասես, որ հին ատլանտյան մշակույթն է հայտնաբերել կենդանիներին եփելու օգուտներն ու մեզ փոխանցել մայաների միջոցով, հետո դա տարածվել է, երբ Ալյասկան ու Կամչատկան կպած էին իրար, ու եկել մեզ մոտ, ու որ ատլանտյան մշակույթն իրականում հին հայկական մշակույթ է, ու որ տարածման երկու օջախ է եղել՝ հայտնի օջախը եղել են մայաները, բայց առավել վաղ օջախը՝ հայկական լեռնաշխարհը, որտեղից էլ եկել է աղջիկներին մինչև ամուսնությունը կույս պահելու գաղափարը, որպեսզի տիեզերական դիկտատոր Քսենուն չաղավաղի մեր գեներն ու Էվոկները կարողանան ոչնչացնել Մահվան Աստղը (պամ-պամ-պամ, պամ-պաբամ, պամ-պաբամ), ինքը կհամոզվի:

----------

Freeman (20.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Աթեիստ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ինչ քնաբեր? քնաբերներից երբեմն առողջ մարդիկ կարող են էպիլեպսիայի մեջ ընկնել:


 Ես ընդհանրապես քնաբեր ընդունած չկամ Չամիչ ջան, չգիտեմ նույնիսկ անունները: Ես միայն իմ էպիլեպսիայից եմ գլուխ հանում ու էպիլեպտիկ դեղերից:

----------


## Ամմէ

Կներես պետք է գրեի հակաէպիլեպտիկ դեղերից

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հոգեբաններ ջան, խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ, եթե օգնեք, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:
> Ամեն առավոտ ես արթնանում եմ գերհոգնած՝ կապված երազներիս մեջ օրվա ընթացքում ունեցած խնդիրների լուծման հետ: Քնելիս իմ ուղեղը չի անջատվում, ինչքան էլ ուզւոմ եմ, զգում եմ, թե ինչպես է ուղղակի մի միտքը անցնում արդեն երևակայական տիրույթ ու սկսում տարբեր լուծումներ գտնել ամբողջ գիշերվա ընթացքում:
> Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել հանգիստ քնելու և առավոտը թարմ ուղեղով արթնանալու համար:


Ինգրիդ ջան, ես ոչ մասնագետ եմ, և ոչ էլ առանձնապես շատ բան գիտեմ այն մասին, ինչ պիտի ասեմ: Բայց ինձ թվում է, թե քեզ պես մեկը, ով անմիջական կապի մեջ է իր երազների հետ, կարող է օգուտ քաղել այս ինֆորմացիայից և օգտագործել այն իրեն հարմար ձևով:

Միգուցէ լսե՞լ ես կառավարվող /կամ ղեկավարվող/ երազների մասին: Երբ մարդ կարող է պատվիրել իր տեսած երազները: Ինձ թվաց, թե քեզ մոտ նման մի բան է կատարվում:
Վադիմ Զելանդը մի գիրք ունի իր "Իրականության տրանսերֆինգ" շարքից, կոչվում է "Երազների ֆորում": Նայիր այն, հնարավոր է, քեզ պիտանի լինի: Հետո, մի թեմա էլ կա, կոչվում է "Хакеры сновидений": Գուցէ սա է՞լ հենց քեզ համար է, ով գիտի… Համ գրքեր կան, համ էլ համացանցում որոշ բաներ:

Լսիր, քանի գրում էի, մի միտք եկավ: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե փոխես գործողության ուղղությունը: Տես, դու ասում ես, որ երազում սկսում ես լուծել օրվա ընթացքում ունեցած խնդիրներդ: Ես հասկանում եմ սա այնպես, որ քո իրականությունը երազումդ էլ է շարունակվում, այսինքն քնած և արթուն վիճակներդ մշտական կապի մեջ են իրար հետ:

Ուրեմն, միգուցէ կարողանա՞ս երազում քո առջև դնել խնդիրներ, իսկ արթուն ժամանակ սկսես լուծել դրանք…

Ուղղակի փոխիր գործողության ուղղությունը, և միգուցէ դա քեզ կհանգստացնի՞:

----------

Ingrid (20.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ազնիվ խոսք ես ձեզ բոլորիդ շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, Ընդամենը 8 ամիս առաջ ես նույնպես խորապես համոզված էի, որ մսից օգտակար եւ կարեւոր ուտելիք չկա: Ուրիշների սխալների վրա սովորելու հասկացությունը չկա, գոյություն չունի, մարդը միայն եւ միայն սեփական սխալներով ա սովորում, մինչեւ անձամբ լուրջ խնդրի չես բախվում չես սթափվում: 
Ժողովուրդ ջան, մսից հրաժարվելը ինձ փրկել ա ասթմայից, էտքան բան, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ հիմա բոլորդ միս ուտելը արդարացնող հազարավոր փաստարկներ եք բերելու, ինչ արած մարդը տենց ա ստաղծված:

----------

Ուլուանա (20.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես ընդհանրապես քնաբեր ընդունած չկամ Չամիչ ջան, չգիտեմ նույնիսկ անունները: Ես միայն իմ էպիլեպսիայից եմ գլուխ հանում ու էպիլեպտիկ դեղերից:


Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց խորապես համոզված եմ, որ քնաբեր քեզ հակացուցված ա:
Քնաբեր անգամ առողջ մարդկանց նշանակում են ծայրահեղ դեպքում: Էն էլ երկու շաբաթից ոչ ավել: Պետք ա քնի խանգառման պատճառները պարզել, բնականաբար քո հիվանդության պատճառով դու, հավանաբար, մշտապես գտնվում ես լարված, սթրեսային վիճակում: Ամեն դեպքում գոյություն ունեն բնական քնաբեր միջոցներ, որոնք իրենց էֆեկտիվությամբ քնաբերից շատ ավելի բարձր են: Բնական քնաբեր միջոցներից ինչ ես փորձել?

----------

Ամմէ (20.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ազնիվ խոսք ես ձեզ բոլորիդ շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, Ընդամենը 8 ամիս առաջ ես նույնպես խորապես համոզված էի, որ մսից օգտակար եւ կարեւոր ուտելիք չկա: Ուրիշների սխալների վրա սովորելու հասկացությունը չկա, գոյություն չունի, մարդը միայն եւ միայն սեփական սխալներով ա սովորում, մինչեւ անձամբ լուրջ խնդրի չես բախվում չես սթափվում: 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, մսից հրաժարվելը ինձ փրկել ա ասթմայից, էտքան բան, ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ հիմա բոլորդ միս ուտելը արդարացնող հազարավոր փաստարկներ եք բերելու, ինչ արած մարդը տենց ա ստաղծված:


Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ մոտ էնպիսի զգացողություն է, որ ինքնաներշնչանքն է փրկել, որոշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում արգելում են միսը, հատկապես յուղոտ միսը, համամիտ եմ, որ որոշ դեպքերում միս ուտելը կարող է վնասել, ինչպես և որոշ բանջարեղենների օգտագործումն, ի դեպ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ միսը կամ տվյալ բանջարեղենը վնասակար են: Ես շուրջ երկու տարի իմ սննդակարգից բացառել եմ միսը և էլի նորմալ ապրել եմ, ոչ մի խնդիր ինձ չի եղել, բայց ոչ էլ ինչ-որ դրական փոփոխություն է եղել: Էնպես չի, որ ես մսի ֆանատ եմ, հնարավորության դեպքում կգերադասեմ աանց միս ուտելիքը, բայց որ միսը սննդակարգում պիտի չափավոր լինի, իսկ որոշ մարդկանց համար էլ, ընդհակառակը, գերակշռի, դա փաստ է… Առողջ սնվելը միս ուտել-չուտելու հետ կապված չէ, այլ՝ ճիշտ հարաբերակցության ու սննդակարգի:

----------

Freeman (20.01.2013), Ingrid (20.01.2013), Sambitbaba (20.01.2013), Ամմէ (21.01.2013), Դավիթ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ ջան, ես ոչ մասնագետ եմ, և ոչ էլ առանձնապես շատ բան գիտեմ այն մասին, ինչ պիտի ասեմ: Բայց ինձ թվում է, թե քեզ պես մեկը, ով անմիջական կապի մեջ է իր երազների հետ, կարող է օգուտ քաղել այս ինֆորմացիայից և օգտագործել այն իրեն հարմար ձևով:
> 
> Միգուցէ լսե՞լ ես կառավարվող /կամ ղեկավարվող/ երազների մասին: Երբ մարդ կարող է պատվիրել իր տեսած երազները: Ինձ թվաց, թե քեզ մոտ նման մի բան է կատարվում:
> Վադիմ Զելանդը մի գիրք ունի իր "Իրականության տրանսերֆինգ" շարքից, կոչվում է "Երազների ֆորում": Նայիր այն, հնարավոր է, քեզ պիտանի լինի: Հետո, մի թեմա էլ կա, կոչվում է "Хакеры сновидений": Գուցէ սա է՞լ հենց քեզ համար է, ով գիտի… Համ գրքեր կան, համ էլ համացանցում որոշ բաներ:
> 
> Լսիր, քանի գրում էի, մի միտք եկավ: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե փոխես գործողության ուղղությունը: Տես, դու ասում ես, որ երազում սկսում ես լուծել օրվա ընթացքում ունեցած խնդիրներդ: Ես հասկանում եմ սա այնպես, որ քո իրականությունը երազումդ էլ է շարունակվում, այսինքն քնած և արթուն վիճակներդ մշտական կապի մեջ են իրար հետ:
> 
> Ուրեմն, միգուցէ կարողանա՞ս երազում քո առջև դնել խնդիրներ, իսկ արթուն ժամանակ սկսես լուծել դրանք…
> 
> Ուղղակի փոխիր գործողության ուղղությունը, և միգուցէ դա քեզ կհանգստացնի՞:


Ճիշտ է՝ ես երբեմն կարողանում եմ կառավարել իմ երազներում որոշ դրվագներ, զգալ երազումս, որ հենց երազում եմ, որ դա իրականություն չէ,բայց դա միշտ չէ, որ լինում է, հետո էլ ես վախենում եմ այդ ոլորտում որևէ փորձ անելուց. հետևանքները կարող են ավելի վատ լինել:

----------

Ամմէ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց խորապես համոզված եմ, որ քնաբեր քեզ հակացուցված ա:
> Քնաբեր անգամ առողջ մարդկանց նշանակում են ծայրահեղ դեպքում: Էն էլ երկու շաբաթից ոչ ավել: Պետք ա քնի խանգառման պատճառները պարզել, բնականաբար քո հիվանդության պատճառով դու, հավանաբար, մշտապես գտնվում ես լարված, սթրեսային վիճակում: Ամեն դեպքում գոյություն ունեն բնական քնաբեր միջոցներ, որոնք իրենց էֆեկտիվությամբ քնաբերից շատ ավելի բարձր են: Բնական քնաբեր միջոցներից ինչ ես փորձել?


Ասում են անանուխով թեյն է լավ, սառը լոգանքը, մաքուր օդում զբոսնելը, նույնիսկ վալերիանկայի կոճակները,որոնք անվնաս հանգստացնողներ են համարվում, փորձել եմ:

Չես հավատա,բայց զրույցից հետո առաջին անգամ ուղեղս անջատած հանգիստ մի ժամ քնել եմ:

Հա ճիշտ ես, ինձ կողմնակի դեղեր չի կարելի:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ասում են անանուխով թեյն է լավ, սառը լոգանքը, մաքուր օդում զբոսնելը, նույնիսկ վալերիանկայի կոճակները,որոնք անվնաս հանգստացնողներ են համարվում, փորձել եմ:
> 
> Չես հավատա,բայց զրույցից հետո առաջին անգամ ուղեղս անջատած հանգիստ մի ժամ քնել եմ:
> 
> Հա ճիշտ ես, ինձ կողմնակի դեղեր չի կարելի:


Շատ ուրախ եմ Ամմէ ջան, միշտ տենց հանգիստ, խաղաղ, անուշ քնես:
Վալերյանայի կոճակները անիմաստ բան ա, փորձիր քո ձեռքով կատվախոտի այսինքն վալերյանայի արմատներից թուրմ պատրաստել, ահագին ուժեղ հանգստացնող, քնաբեր ազդցություն ունի, բայց մի անգամով մի բավարարվի, գոնե մի կուրս խմի, այսինքն օրը գոնե երկու երեք անգամ մեկ ամիս տեւողությամբ, հուսով եմ քեզ հակացուցված չի: Սոխն ա շատ ուժեղ քնաբեր, սոխը նաեւ շատ ուժեղ միջոց ա հազի դեմ, նկատի ունեմ սոխի ջուրը, մեկ ճաշի գդալ սոխի ջուրը:
Աղոթքը քնից առաջ:
Դասական երաժշտությունը: 
Օրինակ սա: Էս երաժշտությունը իմ վրա համարյա նարկոզի ազդեցություն ա ունենում:

J.S.Bach Cantata BWV 123 




Պիտի քոնը գտնես, հիշի, էն խնդիրները որոնք դու ունես քեզ դարձնելու են ավելի ուժեղ, հենց էտ խնդիրների միջոցով դու ինքդ քեզ ես բացահայտում, կատարելագործվում ես, իմաստնանում, պնդանում:

----------

Ամմէ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Բախ շատ եմ սիրում ու միշտ լսում եմ իր ստեղծագործությունները:Աղոթքն էլ պարտադիր պայման է ամեն քրիստոնյա մարդու համար, էնպես որ ես ամեն օր աղոթում եմ : :Smile: 
Շնորհակալ եմ  լավ խորհուրդների համար Չամիչ ջան, շատ հաճելի է քեզ հետ զրուցելը:

----------

Չամիչ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Տվյալ դեպքում ինձ մոտ էնպիսի զգացողություն է, որ ինքնաներշնչանքն է փրկել, որոշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում արգելում են միսը, հատկապես յուղոտ միսը, համամիտ եմ, որ որոշ դեպքերում միս ուտելը կարող է վնասել, ինչպես և որոշ բանջարեղենների օգտագործումն, ի դեպ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ միսը կամ տվյալ բանջարեղենը վնասակար են: Ես շուրջ երկու տարի իմ սննդակարգից բացառել եմ միսը և էլի նորմալ ապրել եմ, ոչ մի խնդիր ինձ չի եղել, բայց ոչ էլ ինչ-որ դրական փոփոխություն է եղել: Էնպես չի, որ ես մսի ֆանատ եմ, հնարավորության դեպքում կգերադասեմ աանց միս ուտելիքը, բայց որ միսը սննդակարգում պիտի չափավոր լինի, իսկ որոշ մարդկանց համար էլ, ընդհակառակը, գերակշռի, դա փաստ է… Առողջ սնվելը միս ուտել-չուտելու հետ կապված չէ, այլ՝ ճիշտ հարաբերակցության ու սննդակարգի:


Ժողովուրդ ջան, էս խոսակցությունը լրիվ զավեշտի է նմանվում: Փաստորեն ստացվում ա, որ ես միրգ, բանջարեղեն, կանաչեղեն եմ գովազդում :LOL:  Ինչ օրի ենք հասել:

----------

Ամմէ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> իմիջայլոց, արջը բնականից սովորաբար միսը նեխացնում ա նոր ա ուտում, հետո ինչ՞:


Դու արջ ես? :Smile: 
Իմիջիայլոց արջը գիշատիչ ա, ինքը շատ դեպքերում սեփական ատամներով ա զոհին սպահում:

----------


## Sagittarius

Աղոթքը քնելու լավ միջոց ա. հատկապես արթուն ժամանակ քնած մնալու:  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.01.2013), Չամիչ (21.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Աղոթքը քնելու լավ միջոց ա. հատկապես արթուն ժամանակ քնած մնալու:


Չամիչը գրառմանս պատահական ա շնորհակալություն հայտնել /պարտքս համարեցի տեղյակ պահել  :Jpit: /

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չամիչը գրառմանս պատահական ա շնորհակալություն հայտնել /պարտքս համարեցի տեղյակ պահել /


Ինձ թվում ա StrangeLittleGirl -նել ա պատահական տվել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա StrangeLittleGirl -նել ա պատահական տվել


չէ, գիտակցաբար ու հատուկ շնորհակալություն ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> չէ, գիտակցաբար ու հատուկ շնորհակալություն ա


Եթե հանկարծ Չամիչն էլ նման մի բան գրի, կստացվի, որ Սագիտարիուսի գրառումն էր պատահական… :Wink:

----------

ivy (22.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Ամմէ (22.01.2013), Ձայնալար (22.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե հանկարծ Չամիչն էլ նման մի բան գրի, կստացվի, որ Սագիտարիուսի գրառումն էր պատահական…


Հաստատ պատահական եմ շնորհակալություն տվել ու գնահատել եմ բացասական, նման բան ահավոր հազվադեպ եմ անում: :Wink:  էտ էլ Ռայադերից եմ սովորել, ինքն ա ինձ միշտ բացասական գնահատում :Hands Up:

----------

Ամմէ (22.01.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հաստատ պատահական եմ շնորհակալություն տվել ու գնահատել եմ բացասական, նման բան ահավոր հազվադեպ եմ անում: *էտ էլ Ռայադերից եմ սովորել,* ինքն ա ինձ միշտ բացասական գնահատում


Մի օր լավ բան չսովորեցիք էլի  :Beee:

----------

Freeman (22.01.2013), Quyr Qery (27.01.2013), Sambitbaba (22.01.2013), Ձայնալար (22.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Մի օր լավ բան չսովորեցիք էլի


Լավ բան որ լինի հաճույքով կսովորենք :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

> Դու արջ ես?
> Իմիջիայլոց արջը գիշատիչ ա, ինքը շատ դեպքերում սեփական ատամներով ա զոհին սպահում:


"The Lion King" -ը նայած կլինես հասատատ: մենք էլ ենք մասնակցում կյաքնի այդ  ցիկլին, ուզենք թե չուզենք:
եթե արջը ատամներով ա սպանում, մենք էլ ձեռքերով կամ այլ մարմնի համապատասխան մասով ենք սպանում: օրինակ մոծակներին: ու շատ անգամ անկապ ենք սպանում, այսինք նրանք մեր հանդեպ ոչ մի ագրեսիվ քայլ արած չեն լինում: կամ ճանճերին:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

չգիտեմ հարցս ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում թե ոչ... բայց կասեք հուսահատ մարդկանց հետ ինչպես վարվել?

----------


## Արէա

> չգիտեմ հարցս ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում թե ոչ... բայց կասեք հուսահատ մարդկանց հետ ինչպես վարվել?


Զահլեն չտանել: Կանցնի:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Զահլեն չտանել: Կանցնի:


բայց հաճախ հուսահատություններից ինքնասպանություն է լինում....

----------


## Alphaone

> բայց հաճախ հուսահատություններից ինքնասպանություն է լինում....


Իրականում հուսահատությունն ու դրա բուժումը խիստ անահատական ու տարիքային բնույթ են կրում: Օրինակ, 15 տարեկանի հուսահատությունն ու 50 տարեկանի հուսահատությունը լրիվ տարբեր ձևերով է ,,բուժվում,,: Եթե մոտավոր տարիք ասեք, ավելի հեշտ կլինի կողմնորոշվել, խորհուրդներ տալը, բացի այդ, կարևոր է նաև, թե ինչն է հանգեցրել հուսահատության, կախված պատճառի լրջությունից՝ խնդրի հաղթահարումը ուղիղ համեմատական բարդանում է:

----------

Ingrid (31.01.2013), Sambitbaba (31.01.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

դեռահաս՝ 16 տարեկան... հիմա մոդա դարձած սիրուց տառապողներին....

----------


## Alphaone

Որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, դա բոլոր տարիքների համար է կատաստրոֆիկ ծանր հիվանդություն, ուղղակի ավելի մեծ տարիքում մարդիկ ավելի լավ են հույզերը թաքցնում: Բուժումը համարում եմ ուշադրության նոր առարկա գտնելը՝ երաժշտություն, սպորտ, ճամփորդություն, երբեմն սիրուց տառապելը բուժում է ամենասովորական հոբբին, ես կենդանի օրինակներ ունեմ, բայց ընդհանրացնել չեմ կարող: Ուղղակի եթե մարդուն նախքան հուսահատությունը ճանաչել եք, գիտեք, թե ինչ հետաքրքրություններ է ունեցել, աստիճանաբար վերադարձրեք նախկին հետաքրքրությունները, անընդհատ կյանքում նոր ու հետաքրքիր էջեր բացեք, նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթացրեք ու որոշ ժամանակ անց դեպրեսիվ վիճակը կվերանա:  Ամեն դեպքում, այս ձևը եթե չօգնի, գոնե չի վնասի:

----------

Ingrid (31.01.2013), Sambitbaba (31.01.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Որքան էլ տարօրինակ է, դա բոլոր տարիքների համար է կատաստրոֆիկ ծանր հիվանդություն, ուղղակի ավելի մեծ տարիքում մարդիկ ավելի լավ են հույզերը թաքցնում: Բուժումը համարում եմ ուշադրության նոր առարկա գտնելը՝ երաժշտություն, սպորտ, ճամփորդություն, երբեմն սիրուց տառապելը բուժում է ամենասովորական հոբբին, ես կենդանի օրինակներ ունեմ, բայց ընդհանրացնել չեմ կարող: Ուղղակի եթե մարդուն նախքան հուսահատությունը ճանաչել եք, գիտեք, թե ինչ հետաքրքրություններ է ունեցել, աստիճանաբար վերադարձրեք նախկին հետաքրքրությունները, անընդհատ կյանքում նոր ու հետաքրքիր էջեր բացեք, նոր մարդկանց հետ ծանոթացրեք ու որոշ ժամանակ անց դեպրեսիվ վիճակը կվերանա:  Ամեն դեպքում, այս ձևը եթե չօգնի, գոնե չի վնասի:


Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, կփորձեմ կիրառել...

----------

Alphaone (31.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, կփորձեմ կիրառել...


Հուսով եմ, կօգնի  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դեռահաս՝ 16 տարեկան... հիմա մոդա դարձած սիրուց տառապողներին....


Մոդա դարձած սեր ի՞նչ է նշանակում, Անծանոթ ջան: Վիրտուա՞լ…

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Մոդա դարձած սեր ի՞նչ է նշանակում, Անծանոթ ջան: Վիրտուա՞լ…


դե բոլորը չգիտես ինչու ուզում են սիրահարվել, կոտորվում են սիրո պատճառով, չնայած չեմ կարծում դա սեր է, բայց նրանք այդպես են անվանում, մանավանդ դեռահասները....

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դե բոլորը չգիտես ինչու ուզում են սիրահարվել, կոտորվում են սիրո պատճառով, չնայած չեմ կարծում դա սեր է, բայց նրանք այդպես են անվանում, մանավանդ դեռահասները....


Տես, որ վերադառնում ենք այլ թեմայում մեր կիսատ մնացած զրույցին, Անծանոթ ջան:

Բոլորովին էլ "չգիտես ինչու" չի, սիրելիս: Կներես, նորից այդ բառն ասացի, բայց ինչ արած, կեղծել չեմ սիրում… 
Բոլորովին էլ "չգիտես ինչու" չի, և նույնիսկ շատ լուրջ պատճառ կա դրա համար:

Այնտեղ, որտեղից մենք գալիս ենք ֆիզիկական աշխարհ, սիրոց բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի և մենք ինքներս էլ այդ սիրո մասնիկներն ենք: Բայց մեր ֆիզիկական աշխարհ գալու պայմաններից մեկն է, որ մենք պետք է մոռանանք, թե ով ենք իրականում: Եվ մեր աշխարհ գալու հիմնական նպատակն էլ հենց այդ է. հնարավորինս հեռանալ այդ Ամենայն Սիրոց, մոռանալ նրա գոյությունն անգամ, և հազար ու մի դժվարություններ, պրոբլեմների, փորձությունների միջով անցնելով, ֆիզիկապես ապրել ու փորձով հասկանալ, թե ինչ է սերը և նորից արժանանալ Ամենայն Սեր կոչմանը: Դա շատ դժվար փորձություն է և արդյունքը ձեռք է բերվում ոչ թե մեկ կյանքում: Մենք բազում կյանքեր ենք ապրել դրան հասնելու համար ու արդեն շատ մոտ ենք վերհիշելուն: Դրա համար պետք է ուղղակի վստահես, գնահատես ինքդ քեզ և հավատաս քո ուժերի հզորությանը:

Ահա թե ինչու ենք մենք բոլորս "կոտորվում սիրո պատճառով": Իսկ թե ինչու "մանավանդ դեռահասները"… դա էլ է բնական. նրանց զգացմունքներն ավելի հզոր են, քան տարիքավորներինը: 

Բայց դա արդեն այլ թեմա է:



Հ.Գ. 


> չգիտեմ հարցս ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում թե ոչ... բայց կասեք հուսահատ մարդկանց հետ ինչպես վարվել? 
>       դեռահաս՝ 16 տարեկան... հիմա մոդա դարձած սիրուց տառապողներին....


Ասա, թող փոխի իր ավատարը, ստորագրության հետ միասին

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Սերը միայն երկու սեռի զգացմունքները չեն, որոնք պատրաստվում են ընտանիք կազմել, ամուսնանալ.... Սերը լինում է դեպի մայրը, եղբայրը, ընկերը... Սիրո շատ տեսակներ կան.... Ես չգիտեմ ձեր բնակության վայրը, չեմ կարող ընդհանուր ասել, բայց Երևանում հիմա իրոք մոդայիկ է դարձել սիրահարվելը, ընկեր կամ ընկերուհի ունենալը՝ անչափահասների մոտ.... ես դա ճիշտ չեմ համարում, ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի, ես չեմ հավատում դեռահասների սիրուն... դա ուղղակի հրապուրանք է, դեռահասներն ամեն ինչ սրտին մոտիկ են ընդունում և դա էլ բերում է շատ հիասթափությունների.... 



> Ասա, թող փոխի իր ավատարը, ստորագրության հետ միասին


ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ում ի նկատի ունեք...

----------


## Չամիչ

> չգիտեմ հարցս ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում թե ոչ... բայց կասեք հուսահատ մարդկանց հետ ինչպես վարվել?


Հուսահատ մարդուն պետք է բացատրել, որ նման իրավիճակում կա  ընտրության երկու տարբերակ, կամ` իրավիճակի ծանրությունից ճկվում ես, թուլանում, կոտրվում ես, կամ էլ ինչպես Նժդեհն է ասում` թուլությունը ծնված է սնուցանելու ուժը, այսինքն հաղթահարելով հերթական փորձությունը դառնում ես ավելի ուժեղ, կայուն եւ անսասան: Շատ կարեւոր է հստակ դիրքորոշումը թե որն է քո նպատակը: Եթե չկա կոնկրետ նպատակ, մարդուն դուր է գալիս տառապելը, ապա հազիվ թե նրան հնարավոր լինի օգնել, եթե կա նպատակ ապա հուսահատ մարդը պիտի անընդհատ կրկնի` *էս իրավիճակը ինձ ուժ է տալիս, ես դառնում եմ ավելի ուժեղ: 
*
Հավատացեք երբեմն մարդուն դուր է գալիս տառապելը:

----------

erexa (31.01.2013), Sambitbaba (31.01.2013), Ուլուանա (31.01.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Բացի դրանից, հուսահատ մարդուն երբեք չի կարելի մեղադրել: Եթե հուսահատ մարդու գլխին մեղադրանքներ թափեք, օրինակ էս կարգի` էս ինչ ա քո վիճակը, լրիվ քեզ կորցրել ես, մի հատ հավաքի քեզ, արդեն հոգնեցրել ես քո անընդհատ նվնվոցով......,  ապա չի բացառվում, որ նրա վիճակը ավելի խորանա:

Ներշնչեք նրան ապահովության զգացում, որ իրեն պաշտպանված զգա, նման վիճակում մարդուն պետք է ապրումակցում: Եթե մեկը լինի ում հետ նա կարողանակ կիսել իր ապրումները, ապա շատ արագ դուրս կգա էտ վիճակից:

----------

erexa (31.01.2013), ԱնԱիդա (01.02.2013)

----------


## erexa

> չգիտեմ հարցս ճիշտ տեղ եմ գրում թե ոչ... բայց կասեք հուսահատ մարդկանց հետ ինչպես վարվել?


Ուժ տալ նրան, ուշքի բերել, աջակցել: Բայց դա պետք է նուրբ անել, որպեսզի դիմացինն իրեն ճնշված չզգա: 

Ենթադրենք, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը խեղդվելուց է լինում, մարդիկ ապտակում են, արհեստական շնչառություն են տալիս: Այ էսպիսի մի բան պատկերացրեք հոգեբանորեն: Նման կերպ մոտեցումը կարող է օգնել, մարդուն դուրս գալ այդ հոգեվիճակից:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ինչպե՞ս ընկերանալ ծնողների հետ:

----------


## Rhayader

> ինչպե՞ս ընկերանալ ծնողների հետ:


Ամենահեշտը՝ հետմահու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամենահեշտը՝ հետմահու:


Լավ է, աղջիկս չլսեց, թե չէ կսպաներ քեզ…

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> ինչպե՞ս ընկերանալ ծնողների հետ:


Կարող է ես այն մարդը չեմ ով պետք է պատասխանի, ինքս էլ նման խնդիր ունեմ.... Կարծում եմ դա ծնողից է կապված... արդյո՞ք նա ստեղծում է այն պայմանները, որ երեխան կիսվի իր հետ.... Երեխան էլ պետք է ծնողին ասի, թե նա ինչ է ուզում ստանալ իրենից.... ծնողը պետք է կարողանա նաև դուրս գալ մոր կամ հոր դերից և լինել ընկեր՝ խոսել իր երեխայի հետ հավասարը հավասարի հետ... կարծում եմ դա է կարևորը.....

----------

ԱնԱիդա (01.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Ամենահեշտը՝ հետմահու:


էտ ո՞նց

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարող է ես այն մարդը չեմ ով պետք է պատասխանի, ինքս էլ նման խնդիր ունեմ.... Կարծում եմ դա ծնողից է կապված... արդյո՞ք նա ստեղծում է այն պայմանները, որ երեխան կիսվի իր հետ.... Երեխան էլ պետք է ծնողին ասի, թե նա ինչ է ուզում ստանալ իրենից.... ծնողը պետք է կարողանա նաև դուրս գալ մոր կամ հոր դերից և լինել ընկեր՝ խոսել իր երեխայի հետ հավասարը հավասարի հետ... կարծում եմ դա է կարևորը.....


Հիմնականում, երևի ճիշտ ես, Անծանոթ ջան: Բայց սերն ու ազնվությունը մեկմեկու հանդեպ, կարծում եմ, հետադարձ պետք է լինի:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Հիմնականում, երևի ճիշտ ես, Անծանոթ ջան: Բայց սեռն ու ազնվությունը մեկմեկու հանդեպ, կարծում եմ, հետադարձ պետք է լինի:


Իհարկե..... գիտեք կարծում եմ ծնողների և հիմնականում դեռահասների հարաբերությունների մեջ մի բան է սխալ... ծնողը տարված է, որ երեխան լավ սովորի, առողջ լինի, կիրթ լինի.... իսկ երեխան ուզում է հոգևոր սնունդ ստանալ, որպես մեծ ընկեր խորհուրդներ լսել....

----------

Sambitbaba (01.02.2013), Ամմէ (04.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իհարկե..... գիտեք կարծում եմ ծնողների և հիմնականում դեռահասների հարաբերությունների մեջ մի բան է սխալ... ծնողը տարված է, որ երեխան լավ սովորի, առողջ լինի, կիրթ լինի.... իսկ երեխան ուզում է հոգևոր սնունդ ստանալ, որպես մեծ ընկեր խորհուրդներ լսել....


Շատ ճիշտ ես, սիրելիս. Բայց գիտես, մի շատ կարևոր խնդիր կա, որին մարդիկ դեռևս քիչ են տեղյակ և շատ քիչ են անդրադառնում: Խնդիրն այն է, որ այսօրվա երեխան ավելի մեծ հոգևոր պաշար ունի, քան իր ծնողները: Ինչ խոսք, որ խոսքս կրոնական հավատամքներին չի վերաբերվում. ես խոսում եմ, ներքին, հոգևոր գիտակցականության, իր հոգին գիտակցելու, զգալու մասին, իր այս աշխարհ գալու իսկական նպատակը գիտակցելու մասին: 

Հիմնականում երեխային թվում է, թե անիմաստ է ծնողի հետ այդ ամենի մասին խոսելը, քանզի հենց ծնողի ապրած կյանքը, հենց նրա վերաբերմունքն իր երեխայի նկատմամբ, - սրանք են երեխայի մոտ ստեղծել այդ կարծիքը: 

Բայց քեզ՝ *Երեխա*, - ցանկանում եմ մի կարևոր բան ասել. դու քո ծնողի մասին անհամեմատելիորեն ավելի շատ բան գիտես, քան քո ծնողը գիտի քո մասին: Եթե ես սա ասեմ քո ծնողին, նա կարող է գլուխս էլ ջարդել, բայս դու՝ հուսով եմ, - հասկանում ես ինձ: Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն… 

Այդ դու՛ ես "ծնող-երեխա" պատնեշը ոչնչացնողը: Կոտրի՛ր այդ պատնեշը: Ծանոթացրու՛ քո ծնողին քեզ հետ: Ստիպի՛ր անգամ նրան քեզ լսել, եթե անհրաժեշտ կլինի ու մի՛ խորշիր դրանից: Ապացուցի՛ր նրան քո Ով լինելը: Ցու՛յց տուր քո սերը:

Սկզբում ծնողդ կարող է զայրանալ: Հետո, հնարավոր է՝ կվախենա: Բայց հետո՝ կլրջանա: Հետո՝ կզարմանա: Հետո՝ կուրախանա: Կերջանկանա: Շնորհակալ կլինի քեզ: Կհուզվի: Եվ այլն: Եվ այլն…

Հետո կդառնա քո ամենամոտ ընկերը:

----------

Ամմէ (04.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (01.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Այդ դու՛ ես "ծնող-երեխա" պատնեշը ոչնչացնողը: Կոտրի՛ր այդ պատնեշը: Ծանոթացրու՛ քո ծնողին քեզ հետ: Ստիպի՛ր անգամ նրան քեզ լսել, եթե անհրաժեշտ կլինի ու մի՛ խորշիր դրանից: Ապացուցի՛ր նրան քո Ով լինելը: Ցու՛յց տուր քո սերը:
> 
> Սկզբում ծնողդ կարող է զայրանալ: Հետո, հնարավոր է՝ կվախենա: Բայց հետո՝ կլրջանա: Հետո՝ կզարմանա: Հետո՝ կուրախանա: Կերջանկանա: Շնորհակալ կլինի քեզ: Կհուզվի: Եվ այլն: Եվ այլն…


,,,,իմ վրա զայրանում ու զարմանում են: երկար ժամանակ ա,,,, ու իմ նյարդերը չի հերիքում շատ ժամանակ ինչ որ բան բացատրելու,, համբերություն չունեմ ախր , չկա էտ իմ բնավորության մեջ էտ համբերությունը,, պետքա կենտրոնանան, տրամադրվեմ նման դեպքերում, բայ ստեղ էլ խնդիր կա, դժվար եմ կենտրոնանում ....
հ.գ. կարողա դու՞ք եք հոգեբանը:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

գիտեք երեխան չի ուզում ծնողին անհանգստացնել իր խնդիրներով.... չեմ ասում, բոլոր բայց ծնողների մեծամասնությունը՝ մանավանդ մայրիկները այնքան են անհանգստանում, հսկում իրենց երեխային, որ երեխան դրանից լարվում է և չի ուզում խորացնել այդ հարաբերությունները...... Երեխան ծնողին հեռու է պահում իր խնդիրներից, իր կյանքից.... կարծում եմ դա ճիշտ է, բայց եթե.....
1. ծնողը չափից շատ է անհանգստանում երեխայի համար...
2. երեխայի խնդիրները այդքան էլ մեծ չեն, լուրջ չեն, ինչպես կտեսնի ծնողը....
3. եթե այդ կապը փոքրուց չէ ստեղծված և ինչպես դուք եք ասում, երեխան ավելի շատ գիտի ծնողի մասին, քան ծնողը՝ երեխայի.....


Հ. Գ. ճիշտն ասած ես էի ուզում հարցնեի՝ դուք հոգեբան եք? :Smile:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (01.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

կամ էլ երեխան, որն էնքան էլ երեխա չէ :Blush: , տեսնում է ծնողի խնդիրներն ու մտածմունքների մասին տեղյակ է,ինքը չի ուզում արդեն անհանգստացնի իրեն հուզող հարցերով,, մտածելով որ մի կերպ գլուխ կբերի բայց,,,,

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> կամ էլ երեխան, որն էնքան էլ երեխա չէ, տեսնում է ծնողի խնդիրներն ու մտածմունքների մասին տեղյակ է,ինքը չի ուզում արդեն անհանգստացնի իրեն հուզող հարցերով,, մտածելով որ մի կերպ գլուխ կբերի բայց,,,,


և դիմում է իր ընկերներին, փորձում է նրանց հետ լուծել իր խնդիրները, դա սխալ է....
 Բայց իրոք լինում են դեպքեր, երբ ճիշտ է ծնողին չանհանգստացնելը, ուղղակի պետք է իմանալ ինչ մաշտաբի հարց է, և ինչպես կլուծվի......

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ,,,,իմ վրա զայրանում ու զարմանում են: երկար ժամանակ ա,,,, ու իմ նյարդերը չի հերիքում շատ ժամանակ ինչ որ բան բացատրելու,, համբերություն չունեմ ախր , չկա էտ իմ բնավորության մեջ էտ համբերությունը,, պետքա կենտրոնանան, տրամադրվեմ նման դեպքերում, բայ ստեղ էլ խնդիր կա, դժվար եմ կենտրոնանում ....
> հ.գ. կարողա դու՞ք եք հոգեբանը:


Դու գիտես, չէ՞, որ դու ուրիշ ես… Դու գիտե՛ս: Իսկ նրանք չգիտեն: Նրանք համարում են, թե սերունդների տարբերությունն է իրեն սովորականից ավելի խիստ զգացնել տալիս: Բայց չէ՞ որ դու գիտես, որ այդպես չէ:
Իսկ նյարդերդ… իսկ ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, թե ուրիշ քսանամյաներն ավելի շատ "նյարդեր" ունեն, քան դու. քսան տարեկանում մենք բոլորս էլ անհամբեր ենք, մեզ բոլորիս էլ, ինչպես ռուսներն են ասում. "вынь, да положь"… Եվ եթե քսանամյա մեկնումեկն այդպիսին չլինի, մենք կասենք, որ նա հիվանդ է: Եվ հետո, ի՞նչ նյարդերի մասին է խոսքը. ինչ որ ցանկանում ես անել, - քո՞ համար ես անում, թե՞ ուրիշի… Ու նաև, ու՞մ հետ ես դու ցանկանում դա անել. քո ծնողների՞ հետ, թե՞ քո թշնամիների: Ճիշտ ես, քո ծնողների, և ով էլ նրանք լինեն, նրանք են քո ծնողները և դու այլընտրանք չունես:

Կրկնում եմ, դու՝ ուրիշ ես: Դու՝ Նոր Մարդ Ես. Դու աշխարհ ես եկել այնպիսի գիտելիքներով, որոնք քո ծնողները չունեն: Բայց այդ գիտելիքները քեզ վստահված են նրա համար նաև, որ դու  նրանք քո ծնողներին էլ հասցնես: Կարող է, ինչ-որ բան արդեն արթնացել է քո մեջ ու քո ինչ-որ գիտելիքները դու բացահայտել ես քեզ համար: Բայց, կարծում եմ, նրանք հիմնականում քնած են, ու կարթնանան իրենց ժամանակին:

Բայց քո մեջ կա մի գիտելիք, որի կարիքն ունես դու հենց այս պահին: Ու եթե դու դեռևս չես բացահայտել այն քեզ համար, ես ցանկանում եմ օգնել քեզ՝ վերհիշել: Ահա այն.

*Այդ դու՛ ես ընտրել քո ծնողներին, այլ ոչ թե քո ծնողները՝ քեզ:*

Ուրեմն գնա, և տեր կանգնիր նրանց: Եվ սարքիր նրանցից, ինչ կուզես: Կուզես՝ ընկերներ: Իսկ կուզես՝ պատիժ քո գլխին… :Wink:

----------

Ամմէ (04.02.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> գիտեք երեխան չի ուզում ծնողին անհանգստացնել իր խնդիրներով...


Ինչ վերևում գրեցի հենց նոր, - քեզ համար էլ եմ գրել: Մի բան ավելացնեմ ծնող-երեխա հարաբերության մասին.

1.Դու կարող ես օգնել քո ծնողին չափից շատ չանհանգստանալ քո մասին. դու կարող ես ցույց տալ նրան, թե Ով Ես Դու Իրականում: Ուղղակի արթնացրու՛ նրան…
2.Երեխայի խնդիրները երեխայի համար աշխարհի ամենամեծ խնդիրնեն են և ծնողը շատ լավ գիտի դա, ուղղակի, հնարավոր է, մի պահ մոռացել է: Հիշեցրու՛ նրան…
3.Այդ կապը՝ մի պահի համար չէ, այլ ամբողջ կյանքի: Այն կա քո ծննդից սկսած: Ուղղակի քո ծնողը, հնարավոր է, հակառակ պատկերացում ունի այդ կապի մասին: Վերականգնի՛ր իրականությունը:


Իսկ հիմա, եկեք մի կողմ թողնենք ծնողներին, և խոսենք այն մասին, թե ինչի՞ց է կյանքը սկսվում: Իմ կյանքը, քո կյանքը՝ Անծանոթ ջան, քո կյանքը՝ սիրելի Ան…
*Քո կյանքը սկսվում է քո մտքից քո մասին*: Ինչ գաղափար որ ունես դու քո մտքում քո կյանքի մասին, հենց քո այդ գաղափարը՝ իրականանում է, ֆիզիկական կերպարանք է ստանում քո կյանքի իրականության մեջ: Ուրիշ կերպ ասած, քո կյանքի իրականությաունը հենց այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին դու ինքդ ես այն պատկերացրել քեզ համար:

Եթե համաձայն չես ինձ հետ, եթե ուզում ես ասել, թե ոչ ոք իրեն երբեք վատը չի ցանկանա, - ուրեմն եկ տեսնենք, թե որքանով ես դու ճիշտ: 

Սիրելի *Ան*… ջան: Արդեն երեք օր է, ինչ դու եկել ես Ակումբ ու ծանոթանում ես ակումբցիների հետ, ճի՞շտ է: Եվ ինչպե՞ս ես դա անում: Ի՞նչ ես մեզ ասում, դու՝ ո՞վ ես: Ինչպե՞ս ես դու ինքդ արտասանում քո անունը: Իմ  լեզուն, օրինակ, չի պտտվում այն արտասանել. ի՞նչ պետք է ես ասեմ. Ան…սե՞ր… կամ. Ան…սի՞րտ…
Ես ինքս, և համոզված եմ, ակումբցիների մեծամասնությունն իր ժամանակն է ծախսում Ակումբում՝ դրական լիցքեր ստանալու համար: Իսկ ի՞նչ դրական լիցքեր կարելի ստանալ Ան-սերից ու Ան-սրտից:
Եվ ցավալիի շատ քիչ մասն է, թե ինչ կարծիք պետք է կազմենք քո մասին ես և մնացած ակումբցիները: Ամենացավալի այն է, որ այդ կարծիքը դու ես կազմելու քո մասին, հասկանու՞մ ես: Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե ծնողներիդ հետ հարաբերություններին էլ նույն հարթությունից ես նայում…

Հասկանում եմ, շատ ռոմանտիկ է հնչում. առանց սիրո… չհասկացված… Բայց դա քո ծնողների քսանամյա հասակի մասին է, այլ ոչ թե քո: Դու ուրիշ ծրագրեր ունես, և ավելի լավ է, փորձես վերհիշել դրանք: Ու… շատ-շատ ներող եղիր, խնդրում եմ, սիրելի Ան… ջան, բայց ես կաթիլ անգամ ցանկություն չունեմ քեզ նեղացնելու: Ես չէի գրի այս ամենը, բայց սա՝ քո հարցին պատասխանի մի մասն է, և կոնկրետ այս դեպքում, եթե ես ցանկանում եմ քեզ օգտակար լինել, ուրեմն չեմ կարող իմ հասկացած ճշմարտությունը քեզ կիսատ-պռատ ներկայացնել: Այդ դեպքում, ավելի լավ կլիներ, ոչինչ չասեի…

Համոզված եմ, որ արդեն գիտես, որ քեզ էլ եմ դիպչելու, սիրելի *Անծանոթ* ջան… Բայց ինչ արած… Խաղաքարտերս արդեն բացել եմ, այնպես որ, դու էլ ներող եղիր…
Մուտք գործել Ակումբ և ներկայանալ որպես "Մահացած"… լավագույն դեպքում կարելի է ընդունել որպես անհամեստ առաջարկ Ակումբին՝ վերանվանվել "Գերեզմանոցի": Եվ ուրեմն, ու՞մ հետ ես դու մտադրվել սպառել ազատ ժամանակդ այդ Ակումբ-Գերեզմանոցում. կմախքների՞… Եվ նորից. թքած իմ ու մյուսների վրա, բայց եթե դու քո մոտիկների առջև էլ հանդես ես գալիս որպես "մահացած…", եթե ինդ քո առջև… Դու էլ ներող եղիր, խնդրում եմ:

Ես ձեզ սիրում եմ:

*
Հ.Գ.* Մոռացա ասել, որ ես ոչ մի հոգեբան էլ չեմ: Այնպես որ, ասածներս կարող եք ուղարկել գրողի ծոցը… :Tongue:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Համոզված եմ, որ արդեն գիտես, որ քեզ էլ եմ դիպչելու, սիրելի Անծանոթ ջան… Բայց ինչ արած… Խաղաքարտերս արդեն բացել եմ, այնպես որ, դու էլ ներող եղիր…
> Մուտք գործել Ակումբ և ներկայանալ որպես "Մահացած"… լավագույն դեպքում կարելի է ընդունել որպես անհամեստ առաջարկ Ակումբին՝ վերանվանվել "Գերեզմանոցի": Եվ ուրեմն, ու՞մ հետ ես դու մտադրվել սպառել ազատ ժամանակդ այդ Ակումբ-Գերեզմանոցում. կմախքների՞… Եվ նորից. թքած իմ ու մյուսների վրա, բայց եթե դու քո մոտիկների առջև էլ հանդես ես գալիս որպես "մահացած…", եթե ինդ քո առջև… Դու էլ ներող եղիր, խնդրում եմ:


Այ այստեղ թույլ տվեք նախ հարց տալ... ինչ եք հասկլանում մահացած ասելով?.... դիակ?, կմախք?... գերեզմանոցում, հողի տակ թաղված անշնչացած մարմին?.....
Ենթադրում եմ այո, ելնելով ձեր խոսքերից...
Իսկ ես մահացածի կերպարը այլ եմ ընկալում (կարծում եմ որոշ ժամանակ անց անձնական օրագիր կբացեմ և այնտեղ կմեկնաբանեմ, թե իմ մահացածը որն է...)..

ԼԱվ, եթե նույնիսկ մահացածը կմախքն է, դա ես եմ ինձ վերագրել, ինչ կարիք կա ընդհանրացնելու?, ակումբը գերեզմանոց դարձնելու?, մտքովս անգամ նման բան չէր անցել :Shok:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ այստեղ թույլ տվեք նախ հարց տալ... ինչ եք հասկլանում մահացած ասելով?.... դիակ?, կմախք?... գերեզմանոցում, հողի տակ թաղված անշնչացած մարմին?.....
> Ենթադրում եմ այո, ելնելով ձեր խոսքերից...
> Իսկ ես մահացածի կերպարը այլ եմ ընկալում (կարծում եմ որոշ ժամանակ անց անձնական օրագիր կբացեմ և այնտեղ կմեկնաբանեմ, թե իմ մահացածը որն է...)..
> 
> ԼԱվ, եթե նույնիսկ մահացածը կմախքն է, դա ես եմ ինձ վերագրել, ինչ կարիք կա ընդհանրացնելու?, ակումբը գերեզմանոց դարձնելու?, մտքովս անգամ նման բան չէր անցել


Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, Անծանոթ ջան, եթե իմ նպատակը լիներ քեզ վիրավորելը, արդյո՞ք ես իմ ամբողջ օրը կծախսեի քեզ հեքիաթներ պատմելու վրա… Չէ՞ որ կարող էի անմիջապես գրել վերջին մի քանի տողերս ու մի կողմ քաշվել: Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, թե իմ մեջ չկար այն վախը, որ ամբողջ այս երկար-բարակ նամակագրությունս քեզ հետ այսպիսի վերջի էլ կարող է հասնել: Եթե չունենայի այդ վախը, նախապես ներուղություն չէի խնդրի քեզանից: Եվ սակայն, քանի որ համարում եմ, որ գրածս մնացած ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի կարևոր էր, ոչ թե ինձ, այլ քեզ համար, սիրելիս, - հենց այդ պատճառով ես անտեսեցի վախս ու որոշեցի գրել… 
Ինչևէ, նորից, ներողություն…




> Իսկ ես մահացածի կերպարը այլ եմ ընկալում


Ես էլ եմ այլ կերպ ընկալում: Մահացածն ինձ համար՝ շեմին կանգնած մեկն է, ում առջև շատ ավելի մեծ աշխարհ է բացվել, քան նա թողել է հետևում: Եվ սրանից բխող լիքը ամեն ինչ:

Բայց իմ ու քո ընկալածը ոչ մի կապ չունի այն դեպքում, եթե դու այդ բառը վերցրել ու գրել ես ճակատիդ, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ճակատին գրածը ոչ մի բացատրագիր կամ, ինչպես խոստանում ես, օրագիր, չի պահանջում, նա դրա կարիքն ուղղակի չունի: Ճակատիդ գրածը՝ քո "Եկա, տեսա, հաղթեցի"-ն է, դա այն է, ինչ դու ասում ես մեկ խոսքով: Իսկ ճակատիդ գրածով դու միայն մեկ բան ես ասում. "Ահա նա՝ Ես, - այնպիսին, ինչպիսին ես կամ: Ընդունեք գնահատեք և կուլ տվեք: Առանց բացատրությունների: Կամ՝ No comment":

----------

Ամմէ (04.02.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, Անծանոթ ջան, եթե իմ նպատակը լիներ քեզ վիրավորելը, արդյո՞ք ես իմ ամբողջ օրը կծախսեի քեզ հեքիաթներ պատմելու վրա… Չէ՞ որ կարող էի անմիջապես գրել վերջին մի քանի տողերս ու մի կողմ քաշվել: Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, թե իմ մեջ չկար այն վախը, որ ամբողջ այս երկար-բարակ նամակագրությունս քեզ հետ այսպիսի վերջի էլ կարող է հասնել: Եթե չունենայի այդ վախը, նախապես ներուղություն չէի խնդրի քեզանից: Եվ սակայն, քանի որ համարում եմ, որ գրածս մնացած ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի կարևոր էր, ոչ թե ինձ, այլ քեզ համար, սիրելիս, - հենց այդ պատճառով ես անտեսեցի վախս ու որոշեցի գրել… 
> Ինչևէ, նորից, ներողություն…


Սխալ հասկացաք, ես ամենևին չեմ վիրավորվում, չեմ նեղանում, նույնիսկ ուրախանում եմ և շնորհակալ եմ անկեղծության համար..... սա զրույց է, նեղանալ, վիրավորվել, նման բաներ չկա....

*Մահացածն ինձ համար՝ շեմին կանգնած մեկն է, ում առջև շատ ավելի մեծ աշխարհ է բացվել, քան նա թողել է հետևում* ես հենց սա էի ուզում ասել, մահացածը նորածինն է.....

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ինչպես են ընկալում, ինձ դա այդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում, կարևորը որ ես գիտեմ ինչ էի ուզում ասել մահացած ասելով, եթե մեկը դա սխալ է հասկանում, կարող եմ բացատրել, եթե չի ուզում ինձ համար միևնույնն է......

----------

Ամմէ (04.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> *Այդ դու՛ ես ընտրել քո ծնողներին, այլ ոչ թե քո ծնողները՝ քեզ:*
> 
> Ուրեմն գնա, և տեր կանգնիր նրանց: Եվ սարքիր նրանցից, ինչ կուզես: Կուզես՝ ընկերներ: Իսկ կուզես՝ պատիժ քո գլխին…


Մեզ տրված չի ծնողին ընտրել... ես չեմ բողոքում իմ ծնողներից, ինչպես հասկացա էտպիսի կարծիքա ձևավորվել: իմ գերնպատակնա ընկերանալ նրանց հետ: իհարկե Ձեր գրածներից ես գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել եմ,,, բայց կխոստովանեմ որ մի երկու օգտակար բան գտա  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:  
Ան♥ //Անսիրտ// մականունը ամենևին կապ չունի ծնող-երեխա հարաբերությունների հետ: Անվան հետ կապված պատմություն կա, որը կարևորված ա իմ համար,, Ես ամենևին էլ անսիրտ, անսեր, անզգացմունք մարդ չեմ /Աստված հեռու տանի/ :Shok:  :LOL:  
 չեմ կարծում մարդիք մտնում են ակումբ, որ մականուն կարդան,,, ավելի լավ կլինի գրառումները կարդան,ավելի ճիշտ պատկերացում կազմելու համար /չնայած եսիմ ինքան էլ չունեմ գրառում, որ ասեմ որոշ բաներ բացահայտել եմ/,,, իսկ եթե հետաքրքրող հարցեր կան խնդրեմ ես պատրաստ եմ պասախանելու,,,  :Smile:  :Blush:  :Tongue: 
կարծում եմ ժամանակի ընթացքում ակումբցիների հետ կհասցնեմ բավականին շփվել,, դեռ մի 3 օր ա էստեղ եմ...
հ.գ. ակումբը հոգեբան ունի՞ :
Sambitbaba ջան էսան կարդացի, կարդացի բայց *Ամենահեշտը՝ հետմահու* սրա մասին պարզաբանում չգտա գրածների մեջ … :Tongue:

----------


## Rhayader

> էտ ո՞նց


Սպասում ես, մինչև գնան այն աշխարհ, հետո իրենց ամեն ինչ ներում ես ու կյանքը հիասքանչ է դառնում:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (04.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Սպասում ես, մինչև գնան այն աշխարհ, հետո իրենց ամեն ինչ ներում ես ու կյանքը հիասքանչ է դառնում:


Իսկ հակառակ տարբերակը կլինի՞  :Think:

----------


## Alphaone

Հայեր, եթե գիշերով քեզ համար կարևոր մարդու հետ այնպիսի վեճ ես ունենում, որ վստահ ես՝ դրանից հետո կապերդ այդ մարդու հետ խզելու ես, հետո անքուն ամբողջ գիշեր լացում ես, հետո առավոտյան գնում ես սուրճ սարքելու, համոզվում ես, որ գլխացավից սուրճը չի փրկի, վերադառնում ես, որ քնես, տեսնում ես դրսից ինչ-որ տեղից մի զզվելի կատու է եկել, մտել անկողնուդ մեջ, ամբողջ սենյակդ ապականել ու քնել, դեռ մի հատ էլ չի ստացվում կատվին սատկացել, ո՞նց անել, որ գլխացավն ու կատաղությունն անցնի...  :Sad: 
Հ.Գ. քանի սա գրում էի, բաժակս ընկավ, կոտրվեց, ի՞նչ է կատարվում  :Shout:

----------

Ամմէ (06.02.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Հայեր, եթե գիշերով քեզ համար կարևոր մարդու հետ այնպիսի վեճ ես ունենում, որ վստահ ես՝ դրանից հետո կապերդ այդ մարդու հետ խզելու ես, հետո անքուն ամբողջ գիշեր լացում ես, հետո առավոտյան գնում ես սուրճ սարքելու, համոզվում ես, որ գլխացավից սուրճը չի փրկի, վերադառնում ես, որ քնես, տեսնում ես դրսից ինչ-որ տեղից մի զզվելի կատու է եկել, մտել անկողնուդ մեջ, ամբողջ սենյակդ ապականել ու քնել, դեռ մի հատ էլ չի ստացվում կատվին սատկացել, ո՞նց անել, որ գլխացավն ու կատաղությունն անցնի... 
> Հ.Գ. քանի սա գրում էի, բաժակս ընկավ, կոտրվեց, ի՞նչ է կատարվում


 Միամիտ շնորհակալություն տվեցի: Ինչո՞ւ ես կատուին սատկացնում, կարող ա ինքը ուզում ա ,որ դուք ընկերանաք: Կատարվածից էլ կասեմ,որ դու սիրահարված ես՝ երևի (միգուցե սխալ եմ :Xeloq:  ):

----------

Rhayader (06.02.2013), Sambitbaba (06.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Չէ, Ամմե ջան, քիչ առաջ արդեն հասկացա, թե ինչն ինչոց է՝ կատուն իմ 1000 տարվա ծանոթն էր, հետո հասկացա, բայց դա չի արդարացնում իմ անկողնու մեջ մտնելն ու դարակներս քարուքանդ անելը, վեճը նրա համար էր, որ մի մարդու շատ լուրջ գաղտնքի ես վստահում, ինքը կանգնում և ասում է հենց էն մարդկանց, որոնք դու ամենաքիչը կուզեիր դա իմանային, իսկ այդ ամենը նման հիստերիկ կերպով սրտին մոտ ընդունելը կապված էր բարձր ճնշման հետ, մի հատ էլ սուրճ էր գումարվել, դրա համար էլ էդ օրին էի  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց վերոգրյալից դուրս, ես չեմ հերքում, որ սիրահարված եմ, ուղղակի էսօրվա փանոսությունները դրա հետ կապ չունեին...

----------


## Ամմէ

> Չէ, Ամմե ջան, քիչ առաջ արդեն հասկացա, թե ինչն ինչոց է՝ կատուն իմ 1000 տարվա ծանոթն էր, հետո հասկացա, բայց դա չի արդարացնում իմ անկողնու մեջ մտնելն ու դարակներս քարուքանդ անելը, վեճը նրա համար էր, որ մի մարդու շատ լուրջ գաղտնքի ես վստահում, ինքը կանգնում և ասում է հենց էն մարդկանց, որոնք դու ամենաքիչը կուզեիր դա իմանային, իսկ այդ ամենը նման հիստերիկ կերպով սրտին մոտ ընդունելը կապված էր բարձր ճնշման հետ, մի հատ էլ սուրճ էր գումարվել, դրա համար էլ էդ օրին էի 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց վերոգրյալից դուրս, ես չեմ հերքում, որ սիրահարված եմ, ուղղակի էսօրվա փանոսությունները դրա հետ կապ չունեին...


 Առողջություն եմ քեզ ցանկանում, բայց ես քեզ մի պահ հասկացա գիտես :Wink:  :Ես էլ եմ սիրահարված կամ էլ կարող ա ուղղակի ուզում եմ սիրահարվեմ , լավ բան ա սիրահարված լինելը չէ՞ :Smile: , ավելի անհանգիստ ես գիշերները չես քնում , ինքը քեզ գժվեցնում ա , նյարդերդ ուտում ա, բայց դու մեկ ա իրան շատ ես սիրում , գժի պես, կամ էլ չես սիրում , բայց դե մեկա ինքը լավն ա : :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ամմէ ջան, սիրահարվածությունն իմ ահավոր չսիրած թեմաներից է քննարկումների համար, ես երևույթը համարում եմ և չափազանց անհեթեթ, և չափազանց անձնական, դա ուղղակի որոշակի հորմոնալ ֆոն է, ի տարբերություն սիրո, իսկ նման հորմոնալ ֆոնի համար նյարդեր ուտող մեկի առկայությունն անհրաժեշտ չէ, քանի որ գարունն էլ կարող է նմանատիպ ազդեցություն ունենալ: Գիշերները չքնելու համար ավելի լուրջ ու կատաստրոֆիկ պատճառներ էլ կան՝ վարակվել եմ կյանքի իմաստը փնտրելախտով, գիտեմ, բուժելի է, մի օր սրանից էլ կձանձրանամ, բայց ցավոք չգիտեմ ժամկետները, գումարվում է մրսածությունը, նշագեղձերի խրոնիկ բորբոքումը, քննաշրջանը, իրականում մի բան սովորելու ցանկությունը, հերհոգածության պատրվակով ծուլությունը ու ես հանկարծ կատարում եմ գրառումներ, որ մի քանի օրից կկարդամ ու կծիծաղեմ, որ ես եմ դա գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, սիրահարվածությունն իմ ահավոր չսիրած թեմաներից է քննարկումների համար, ես երևույթը համարում եմ և չափազանց անհեթեթ, և չափազանց անձնական, դա ուղղակի որոշակի հորմոնալ ֆոն է, ի տարբերություն սիրո, իսկ նման հորմոնալ ֆոնի համար նյարդեր ուտող մեկի առկայությունն անհրաժեշտ չէ, քանի որ գարունն էլ կարող է նմանատիպ ազդեցություն ունենալ: Գիշերները չքնելու համար ավելի լուրջ ու կատաստրոֆիկ պատճառներ էլ կան՝ վարակվել եմ կյանքի իմաստը փնտրելախտով, գիտեմ, բուժելի է, մի օր սրանից էլ կձանձրանամ, բայց ցավոք չգիտեմ ժամկետները, գումարվում է մրսածությունը, նշագեղձերի խրոնիկ բորբոքումը, քննաշրջանը, իրականում մի բան սովորելու ցանկությունը, հերհոգածության պատրվակով ծուլությունը ու ես հանկարծ կատարում եմ գրառումներ, որ մի քանի օրից կկարդամ ու կծիծաղեմ, որ ես եմ դա գրել


Ու ես հասկանում եմ քո փիսոն ով է: :Tongue:  Առայժմ

----------


## Alphaone

:LOL:  Ամմէ ջան, իմ փիսոն աշխարհի ամենազզվելի կենդանին է, նկարները՝ մեր լուսանկարած կենդանիները բաժնում կան...

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, իմ փիսոն աշխարհի ամենազզվելի կենդանին է, նկարները՝ մեր լուսանկարած կենդանիները բաժնում կան...



An♥  իրա ավատարի փիսիկի աչքերի նման աչեր ունի :Wink:  :Հա, ի դեպ ես շատ եմ համակրում մեր երկու նորեկ ակումբցիներին: Բարի գալուտ Անծանոթ և An♥:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (28.02.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

իմ մոտ մարդկանցից մեկը այ սենց կպչուն մտքով ա ապրում: 
երբ ինչ որ տեղ ա գնում, ծանոթի, բարեկամի, հարևանի կամ էլ ուղղակի քայլում ա փողոցում, հիմնականում երբ մենակ ա լինում, անընդհատ գլխում մտքեր են պտտվում թե հիմա կհանդիպի ինչ որ մեկին, կամ էլ մի նենց բան հեսա կլինի որ իրա կյանքը կփոխի, կփոխի իրան: էտ սպասումը միշտ կա իրա մոտ:
ինքն էլ ա ուզում ազատվի տենց մտքերից, սպասումներից, զգում ա որ էտ իրան խանգարում ա: 
ինչի՞ հետևանք ա դա, ի՞նչ անել որ վերանա էտ մարդու մտքերից տենց հիմարությունները:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> իմ մոտ մարդկանցից մեկը այ սենց կպչուն մտքով ա ապրում: 
> երբ ինչ որ տեղ ա գնում, ծանոթի, բարեկամի, հարևանի կամ էլ ուղղակի քայլում ա փողոցում, հիմնականում երբ մենակ ա լինում, անընդհատ գլխում մտքեր են պտտվում թե հիմա կհանդիպի ինչ որ մեկին, կամ էլ մի նենց բան հեսա կլինի որ իրա կյանքը կփոխի, կփոխի իրան: էտ սպասումը միշտ կա իրա մոտ:
> ինքն էլ ա ուզում ազատվի տենց մտքերից, սպասումներից, զգում ա որ էտ իրան խանգարում ա: 
> ինչի՞ հետևանք ա դա, ի՞նչ անել որ վերանա էտ մարդու մտքերից տենց հիմարությունները:


Ես էլ եմ եդպիսին, ինձ անընդհատ թվում է, որ փողոցը անցնելուց պիտի մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ, երթուղայինը պիտի ավտովթարի ենթարկվի, բայց ես չեմ ուզում ետ մտքերից ազատվեմ, հակառակը ուզում եմ իմ մտածածը լինի.....

----------


## Չամիչ

> իմ մոտ մարդկանցից մեկը այ սենց կպչուն մտքով ա ապրում: 
> երբ ինչ որ տեղ ա գնում, ծանոթի, բարեկամի, հարևանի կամ էլ ուղղակի քայլում ա փողոցում, հիմնականում երբ մենակ ա լինում, անընդհատ գլխում մտքեր են պտտվում թե հիմա կհանդիպի ինչ որ մեկին, կամ էլ մի նենց բան հեսա կլինի որ իրա կյանքը կփոխի, կփոխի իրան: էտ սպասումը միշտ կա իրա մոտ:
> ինքն էլ ա ուզում ազատվի տենց մտքերից, սպասումներից, զգում ա որ էտ իրան խանգարում ա: 
> ինչի՞ հետևանք ա դա, ի՞նչ անել որ վերանա էտ մարդու մտքերից տենց հիմարությունները:


Ինչ ա նշանակում կպչուն մտքից ազատվել? Եթե փորձում ես ազատվել, էտ պահին կենտրոնացած ես հենց էտ մտքերի վրա, քեզ թվում ա թե դու պայքարում ես, բայց իրականում դու էտ մտքերը ավելի ես սնուցում, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի պայքարել, պարզապես պետք ա առհամարհել, հաշվի չառնել, բանի տեղ չդնել, չֆիքսվել: Թող լինեն:

----------

Freeman (02.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես էլ եմ եդպիսին, ինձ անընդհատ թվում է, որ փողոցը անցնելուց պիտի մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ, երթուղայինը պիտի ավտովթարի ենթարկվի, բայց ես չեմ ուզում ետ մտքերից ազատվեմ, հակառակը ուզում եմ իմ մտածածը լինի.....


Էտ նրանից ա, որ քեզ չես սիրում: Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, ուզում ես սովերել քեզ սիրել?

----------

Sambitbaba (01.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Ես էլ եմ եդպիսին, ինձ անընդհատ թվում է, որ փողոցը անցնելուց պիտի մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ, երթուղայինը պիտի ավտովթարի ենթարկվի, բայց ես չեմ ուզում ետ մտքերից ազատվեմ, *հակառակը ուզում եմ իմ մտածածը լինի*.....


*կյանքը* չես սիրու՞մ

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Ինչ ա նշանակում կպչուն մտքից ազատվել? Եթե փորձում ես ազատվել, էտ պահին կենտրոնացած ես հենց էտ մտքերի վրա, քեզ թվում ա թե դու պայքարում ես, բայց իրականում դու էտ մտքերը ավելի ես սնուցում, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի պայքարել, պարզապես պետք ա առհամարհել, հաշվի չառնել, բանի տեղ չդնել, չֆիքսվել: *Թող լինեն*:


այսի՞նքն

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իմ մոտ մարդկանցից մեկը այ սենց կպչուն մտքով ա ապրում: 
> երբ ինչ որ տեղ ա գնում, ծանոթի, բարեկամի, հարևանի կամ էլ ուղղակի քայլում ա փողոցում, հիմնականում երբ մենակ ա լինում, անընդհատ գլխում մտքեր են պտտվում թե հիմա կհանդիպի ինչ որ մեկին, կամ էլ մի նենց բան հեսա կլինի որ իրա կյանքը կփոխի, կփոխի իրան: էտ սպասումը միշտ կա իրա մոտ:
> ինքն էլ ա ուզում ազատվի տենց մտքերից, սպասումներից, զգում ա որ էտ իրան խանգարում ա: 
> ինչի՞ հետևանք ա դա, ի՞նչ անել որ վերանա էտ մարդու մտքերից տենց հիմարությունները:


Իմ կարծիքով, տաղտկալի կյանքի հետևանք ա. ինքն իր կյանքից դժգոհ ա, համարում ա անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրալի, դրա համար էլ լուրջ դրական փոփոխության կարիք ա զգում, որն իր կյանքը կտրուկ կփոխի։ Տարիների առաջ ես էլ ունեի նույն մտքերից, ու իմ դեպքում նշածս պատճառներն էին գործում։ Բայց ինձ դա չէր խանգարում առանձնապես, հակառակը՝ հույս էր տալիս ապրելը շարունակելու  :Jpit: ։ Հենց որ կյանքս հետաքրքիր դարձավ, որոշ դրական փոփոխություններ եղան, ու ես արդեն քիչ թե շատ գոհ էի կյանքիցս, էդ մտքերն էլ ինքնըստինքյան անցան։  Եթե իրեն իսկապես խանգարում են էդ մտքերը, ապա կարծում եմ՝ պետք ա ուղղակի աշխատել դրանց պատճառը վերացնել, այսինքն՝ փորձել ինքնուրույն ինչ–որ բան անել կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնելու համար, ոչ թե սպասել, որ էդ փոփոխությունը պատահար հանկարծ տեղի ունենա։ Գիտեմ, ասելը հեշտ ա, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, դա ա ելքը, պիտի ինքը փորձի ինչ–որ բան փոխել իր կյանքում, որ երջանիկ պատահականությունների վրա չլինի հույսը։

----------

ivy (01.03.2013), Sambitbaba (01.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (01.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Էտ նրանից ա, որ քեզ չես սիրում: Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, ուզում ես սովերել քեզ սիրել?





> Իմ կարծիքով, տաղտկալի կյանքի հետևանք ա. ինքն իր կյանքից դժգոհ ա, համարում ա անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրալի, դրա համար էլ լուրջ դրական փոփոխության կարիք ա զգում, որն իր կյանքը կտրուկ կփոխի։






> կյանքը չես սիրու՞մ


Ինձ մոտ այս երեք տարբերակները միասին են....

----------


## Չամիչ

> այսի՞նքն


Նայի, պատկերացրու որ նայում ես ինչ որ նկարի, ու էտ նկարը քեզ ահավոր դուր չի գալիս: Նայում ես ու մտածում ես՝ տեսնես ով ա էս նկարը ստեղծել, տեսնես ով ա էս նկարը ստեղ փակցրել, ինչ ահավոր նկար ա, ինչ լավ կլիներ էս նկարը ընդհանրապես չլիներ եւ այլն...... դու ինչ ես անում? ամբողջ քո միտքը կենտրոնացած ա նկարի վրա, դու ինտենսիվ կերպով պայքարում ես նկարի դեմ, բայց իրականում ամբողջ քո միտքը զբաղված ա էտ նկարով, փոխանակ ուղակի շրջվես, ընտրես մեկ այլ նկար, որ քեզ դուր ա գալիս ու մտածես էտ նկարի մասին: Պատկերացրու կպչուն միտքն էլ ինչ որ նկար ա, դուրդ չի գալիս ինչի ես մտածում դրա մասին??, փորձում ազատվել, պայքարել դրա դեմ, ըմբոստանալ, կենտրոնանալ, կառչել.... դուրդ չի գալիս բաց թող, ասա հաջողություն: Էտ նույնն ա, որ ասես չէ, որ չէ էտ նկարը չպետք ա լինի: Էտ նկարը կա, վերջ, համակերպվի էտ մտքի հետ որ էտ նկարը կա, թող իրա համար գոյություն ունենա: Քեզ հետ դա ինչ կապ ունի?

----------

Sambitbaba (01.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (01.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ինձ մոտ այս երեք տարբերակները միասին են....


Հասկանալի ա, եթե քեզ չես սիրում, բնականաբար, քեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը չես կարող սիրել: Եթե ուզում ես աշխարհը փոխվի, փոխի առաջին հերթին ինքդ քեզ: Փոխել ասելով նկատի չունեմ, որ պայքարես ինքդ քո դեմ, չսիրես քեզ, ուզենաս լինել մեկ ուրիշը: Փոխվել ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ քո մեջ տեսնես, ոչ միայն վատը, այլ նաեւ լավը: Ինչ ա նշանակում չսիրել սեփական անձը? այսինքն դու չես սիրում քո վատ կողմերը, թերությունները, հետեւաբար, աշխարհին էլ նույն հայացքով ես նայում, տեսնում ես միայն վատը:

Բայց դու ուզում ես սովորել սիրել ինքդ քեզ?

----------

Sambitbaba (01.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (01.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Հասկանալի ա, եթե քեզ չես սիրում, բնականաբար, քեզ շրջապատող աշխարհը չես կարող սիրել: Եթե ուզում ես աշխարհը փոխվի, փոխի առաջին հերթին ինքդ քեզ: Փոխել ասելով նկատի չունեմ, որ պայքարես ինքդ քո դեմ, չսիրես քեզ, ուզենաս լինել մեկ ուրիշը: Փոխվել ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ քո մեջ տեսնես, ոչ միայն վատը, այլ նաեւ լավը: Ինչ ա նշանակում չսիրել սեփական անձը? այսինքն դու չես սիրում քո վատ կողմերը, թերությունները, հետեւաբար, աշխարհին էլ նույն հայացքով ես նայում, տեսնում ես միայն վատը:
> 
> *Բայց դու ուզում ես սովորել սիրել ինքդ քեզ?*


շատ դժվար հարց էր :Huh:  ....ես փոխվել եմ, ես ուզում եմ մնացածն էլ փոխվեն...

----------

ԱնԱիդա (01.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> շատ դժվար հարց էր ....ես փոխվել եմ, ես ուզում եմ մնացածն էլ փոխվեն...


մնացածի փոխվելուն երբեք մի սպասի,, քո վրա շարունակի աշխատել

----------

Sambitbaba (01.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Իմ կարծիքով, տաղտկալի կյանքի հետևանք ա. ինքն իր կյանքից դժգոհ ա, համարում ա անհետաքրքիր ու ձանձրալի, դրա համար էլ լուրջ դրական փոփոխության կարիք ա զգում, որն իր կյանքը կտրուկ կփոխի։ Տարիների առաջ ես էլ ունեի նույն մտքերից, ու իմ դեպքում նշածս պատճառներն էին գործում։ Բայց ինձ դա չէր խանգարում առանձնապես, հակառակը՝ հույս էր տալիս ապրելը շարունակելու ։ Հենց որ կյանքս հետաքրքիր դարձավ, որոշ դրական փոփոխություններ եղան, ու ես արդեն քիչ թե շատ գոհ էի կյանքիցս, էդ մտքերն էլ ինքնըստինքյան անցան։  Եթե իրեն իսկապես խանգարում են էդ մտքերը, ապա կարծում եմ՝ պետք ա ուղղակի աշխատել դրանց պատճառը վերացնել, այսինքն՝ փորձել ինքնուրույն ինչ–որ բան անել կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնելու համար, ոչ թե սպասել, որ էդ փոփոխությունը պատահար հանկարծ տեղի ունենա։ Գիտեմ, ասելը հեշտ ա, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, դա ա ելքը, պիտի ինքը փորձի ինչ–որ բան փոխել իր կյանքում, որ երջանիկ պատահականությունների վրա չլինի հույսը։


Էտ երևույթն իրա մոտ երկու տարվա պատմություն ունի, ուղղակի ժամանակ ա գալի որ էտ մտքերը կորում են, հետո էլի ինչ որ բացասական բանից հետո, որ տեղիա ունենում իրա կյանքում, էլի հայտնվում են: Ես շատ եմ խոսել հետը, փորձել եմ իրա հետ ինչ որ փոփոխություներ մտցնել իրա կյանք, բայց մի տեսակ անտարբեր ա ինքը:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Նայի, պատկերացրու որ նայում ես ինչ որ նկարի, ու էտ նկարը քեզ ահավոր դուր չի գալիս: Նայում ես ու մտածում ես՝ տեսնես ով ա էս նկարը ստեղծել, տեսնես ով ա էս նկարը ստեղ փակցրել, ինչ ահավոր նկար ա, ինչ լավ կլիներ էս նկարը ընդհանրապես չլիներ եւ այլն...... դու ինչ ես անում? ամբողջ քո միտքը կենտրոնացած ա նկարի վրա, դու ինտենսիվ կերպով պայքարում ես նկարի դեմ, բայց իրականում ամբողջ քո միտքը զբաղված ա էտ նկարով, փոխանակ ուղակի շրջվես, ընտրես մեկ այլ նկար, որ քեզ դուր ա գալիս ու մտածես էտ նկարի մասին: Պատկերացրու կպչուն միտքն էլ ինչ որ նկար ա, դուրդ չի գալիս ինչի ես մտածում դրա մասին??, փորձում ազատվել, պայքարել դրա դեմ, ըմբոստանալ, կենտրոնանալ, կառչել.... դուրդ չի գալիս բաց թող, ասա հաջողություն: Էտ նույնն ա, որ ասես չէ, որ չէ էտ նկարը չպետք ա լինի: Էտ նկարը կա, վերջ, համակերպվի էտ մտքի հետ որ էտ նկարը կա, թող իրա համար գոյություն ունենա: Քեզ հետ դա ինչ կապ ունի?


հասկանում եք իրա մոտ էտ սենց ասած էտ հանդիպման, էտ սպասման հետ ինքը հույսեր ունի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նայի, պատկերացրու որ նայում ես ինչ որ նկարի, ու էտ նկարը քեզ ահավոր դուր չի գալիս: Նայում ես ու մտածում ես՝ տեսնես ով ա էս նկարը ստեղծել, տեսնես ով ա էս նկարը ստեղ փակցրել, ինչ ահավոր նկար ա, ինչ լավ կլիներ էս նկարը ընդհանրապես չլիներ եւ այլն...... դու ինչ ես անում? ամբողջ քո միտքը կենտրոնացած ա նկարի վրա, դու ինտենսիվ կերպով պայքարում ես նկարի դեմ, բայց իրականում ամբողջ քո միտքը զբաղված ա էտ նկարով, փոխանակ ուղակի շրջվես, ընտրես մեկ այլ նկար, որ քեզ դուր ա գալիս ու մտածես էտ նկարի մասին: Պատկերացրու կպչուն միտքն էլ ինչ որ նկար ա, դուրդ չի գալիս ինչի ես մտածում դրա մասին??, փորձում ազատվել, պայքարել դրա դեմ, ըմբոստանալ, կենտրոնանալ, կառչել.... դուրդ չի գալիս բաց թող, ասա հաջողություն: Էտ նույնն ա, որ ասես չէ, որ չէ էտ նկարը չպետք ա լինի: Էտ նկարը կա, վերջ, համակերպվի էտ մտքի հետ որ էտ նկարը կա, թող իրա համար գոյություն ունենա: Քեզ հետ դա ինչ կապ ունի?


Չամիչ ջան, քո թույլտվությամբ միտքդ շարունակեմ, լա՞վ:

Ու պատկերացրու, Ան ջան, որ այդ նկարի կողքին կախված է մի նկար, որը քեզ շատ դուր է գալիս, որը շատ կարևոր դեր է խաղում կամ, որ ավելի ավելի կարևոր է՝ խաղալու, քո կյանքում: Որ տալու է քեզ հենց այն, ինչի համար դու կարծում ես, թե այս աշխարհ ես եկել, իրականացնելու է քո իղձերը և այլն:
Եվ ընդամենն այն պատճառով, որ քո ամբողջ ուշադրությունը գրավված է առաջին նկարի վրա, որը քեզ դուր չի գալիս, դու չես նկատում քեզ այդքան կարևոր երկրորդ նկա՞րը, թողնում հեռանու՞մ ես, զրկելով ինքդ քեզ քո կյանքում այդքան կարևոր երկրորդ նկարի՞ց…

Չամիչն ասում է, թե ինչու՞ ես ուշադրությունդ կենտրոնացրել մի բանի վրա, ինչը քեզ չի հետաքրքրում: Ավելի լավ չէ՞, հանգիստ թողնես նրան, արհամարհես, չտեսնես…

Ճիշտ է ասում: Ավելի լավ է, ուղղակի ընդունես նրա գոյությունը, համարես, որ եթե այն կախված է այստեղ, ուրեմն կգտնվի այն սիրող մեկն էլ: Եվ դա քեզ կազատի այդ նկարի մասին անիմաստ մտքերից ու դու վերջապես կսկսես հիանալ երկրորդ՝ *քո* նկարով, ամբողջովին կսկսես վայելել քո նկարի բոլոր արժանիքները:

Եվ հենց որ դա տեղի ունեցավ, կգա ամենահետաքրքիր պահը, որի մասին դու սկսբում պատկերացում անգամ չունեիր. դու կսկսես երախխտապարտ լինել այն նկարին, որը տանել չէիր կարողանում: Որովհետև *նրա* շնորհիվ, համեմատելով *նրա* հետ, դու կարողացար գնահատել ու տեսնել *քո՝*  երկրորդ նկարի բոլոր արժանիքները…


Հիմա վերադառնանք մտքին:

Միտքը՝ մրրիկի պես մի բան է, նրա դեմն անհնար է առնել: Քանզի այս աշխարհ ենք եկել որպես մտածող արարածներ և հենց միտքն է կառավարում մեր կյանքը:
Եվ եթե փորձում ես պայքարել մտքի դեմ, եթե փորձում ես պատնեշել միտքը, փորձում ես պատ լինել…
Ինքդ ասա, շա՞տ դեպքեր ես լսել, երբ պատը դիմացել է մրրիկի ուժին: Ես՝ ոչ:
Պատկերացրու մրրիկի առջև մի պատ, իսկ պատի կողքին՝ ձկնորսի ցանցը: Ո՞ր մեկն այս երկուսից ավելի մեծ հնարավորություններ ունի մրրիկի առջև կանգուն մնալու…

Ավելի լավ չէ՞ մտքի առջև ձկնորսի ցանց ձևանալ, և միտքը թող միջովդ անցնի-գնա՞… :Wink:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (02.03.2013), Չամիչ (02.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես էլ եմ եդպիսին, ինձ անընդհատ թվում է, որ փողոցը անցնելուց պիտի մեքենայի տակ ընկնեմ, երթուղայինը պիտի ավտովթարի ենթարկվի, բայց ես չեմ ուզում ետ մտքերից ազատվեմ, հակառակը *ուզում եմ իմ մտածածը լինի*.....


Քո մտածածն անպայման կլինի, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր միտք վերջիվերջո իրակերպվում է: Այնպես որ, զգույշ եղիր, թե ինչ ես մտածում, ինչ ես ցանկանում: Որովհետև կստանաս:




> ....ես փոխվել եմ, ես ուզում եմ մնացածն էլ փոխվեն...


Դու հայելի ես, իսկ մնացածը արտացոլում են քեզ:

Սա ի նկատի ունի Չամիչը, երբ ասում է. *Եթե ուզում ես աշխարհը փոխվի, փոխիր առաջին հերթին ինքդ քեզ:* 

Այլ տարբերակ չունես: :Think:

----------

Չամիչ (02.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Քո մտածածն անպայման կլինի, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր միտք վերջիվերջո իրակերպվում է: Այնպես որ, զգույշ եղիր, թե ինչ ես մտածում, ինչ ես ցանկանում: Որովհետև կստանաս:
> 
> 
> 
> Դու հայելի ես, իսկ մնացածը արտացոլում են քեզ:
> 
> Սա ի նկատի ունի Չամիչը, երբ ասում է. *Եթե ուզում ես աշխարհը փոխվի, փոխիր առաջին հերթին ինքդ քեզ:* 
> 
> Այլ տարբերակ չունես:



Գիտեմ, որ մարդ առաջին հերթին ինքը պիտի փոխվի, բայց դա երաշխիք չի որ մյուսներն էլ կփոխվեն....
. համաձայն չեմ, որ ինչ ուզում ես դա լինում է, հակառակն է՝ ինչ չես ուզում դա է լինում....

----------


## Չամիչ

> շատ դժվար հարց էր ....ես փոխվել եմ, ես ուզում եմ մնացածն էլ փոխվեն...


Մնացածը ովքեր? Կան մարդիկ ովքեր ինձ նյարդայնացնում են, ովքեր ինձ հետաքրքիր չեն, շատ հաճախ ես չեմ թաքցնում նրանց հանդեպ ունեցած իմ վերաբերմունքը, կան մարդիկ ովքեր ինձ ոգեշնչում են, հիացնում են եւ ես, կրկին, չեմ թաքցնում իրենց հանդեպ իմ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը, հիմա ես ով եմ? լավն եմ թե վատը?

----------

ԱնԱիդա (02.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ինչ չես ուզում դա է լինում...[/B].


Այո, ինչի վրա կենտրոնացած ես դա էլ լինում է:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Գիտեմ, որ մարդ առաջին հերթին ինքը պիտի փոխվի, բայց դա երաշխիք չի որ մյուսներն էլ կփոխվեն....


Ի՞նչ գործ ունես մյուսների հետ: Մյուսների փոխվելը քեզ ինչ ա՞ տալի:
Քո կյանքում առաջին տեղում քեզ դիր:



> համաձայն չեմ, որ ինչ ուզում ես դա լինում է, հակառակն է՝ ինչ չես ուզում դա է լինում


խորհուրդ կտամ էս ֆիլմը նայես… http://my-hit.ru/film/1583/online

----------

Sambitbaba (02.03.2013), Ամմէ (04.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Ավելի լավ չէ՞ մտքի առջև ձկնորսի ցանց ձևանալ, և միտքը թող միջովդ անցնի-գնա՞…


 :Ok:  բա ո՞նց կազմակերպեմ էտ պռոցեսը

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ի՞նչ գործ ունես մյուսների հետ: Մյուսների փոխվելը քեզ ինչ ա՞ տալի:
> Քո կյանքում առաջին տեղում քեզ դիր:
> 
> խորհուրդ կտամ էս ֆիլմը նայես… http://my-hit.ru/film/1583/online


Բոլորը հասարակությունից կախված են, ինչքան էլ ձևացնեն թե այդպես չի.... ինչքան էլ չուզես հասարակությունը քեզ վրա ազդեցություն է թողնում ու ես չեմ ուզում որ հասարակությունը լինի այնպիսին ինչպիսին հիմա է ինձ համար...

կնայեմ, շնորհակալություն...

----------

Ամմէ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Մնացածը ովքեր? Կան մարդիկ ովքեր ինձ նյարդայնացնում են, ովքեր ինձ հետաքրքիր չեն, շատ հաճախ ես չեմ թաքցնում նրանց հանդեպ ունեցած իմ վերաբերմունքը, կան մարդիկ ովքեր ինձ ոգեշնչում են, հիացնում են եւ ես, կրկին, չեմ թաքցնում իրենց հանդեպ իմ ունեցած վերաբերմունքը, հիմա ես ով եմ? լավն եմ թե վատը?


դրանով չի որոշվում լավ կամ վատ մարդ լինելը... կարծում եմ դա ճիշտ է, երբ վերաբերմունքդ անկեղծ է լինում, դա լինի լավ թե վատ, ես էլ եմ այդպես անում, իմ ասածն ուրիշ է.... չգիտեմ էլ ինչպես ասեմ, երևի ճիշտ տարբերակը սա է՝ ինձ մարդիկ չեն բավարարում, ես իդեալի ետևից չեմ ընկել, ուղղակի ինձ համար կան չափանիշներ, որոնք պետք է լինեն այն մարդկանց մեջ, ում հետ ես կշփվեմ...

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Բոլորը հասարակությունից կախված են, ինչքան էլ ձևացնեն թե այդպես չի.... ինչքան էլ չուզես հասարակությունը քեզ վրա ազդեցություն է թողնում ու ես չեմ ուզում որ հասարակությունը լինի *այնպիսին ինչպիսին հիմա է ինձ համար...*
> 
> կնայեմ, շնորհակալություն...


իսկ իննչպիսին ա՞ հիմա

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մեկ հոգեթերապևտիկ սեանսը քսան հազար դրամ արժե ինձ մոտ: Սեանսի տևողությունը կազմում է մեկ և կեսից երկու ժամ: Ցանկացողները կարող են կապնվել մեր աշխատակցուհու հետ: 
Արդյունավետությունը երաշխավորված է:

----------

Ամմէ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի՞նչ գործ ունես մյուսների հետ: Մյուսների փոխվելը քեզ ինչ ա՞ տալի:
> Քո կյանքում առաջին տեղում քեզ դիր:
> 
> խորհուրդ կտամ էս ֆիլմը նայես… http://my-hit.ru/film/1583/online


Իսկ "Գաղտնիք-2"-ը տեսե՞լ ես: Առաջինից պակասը չէ:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (02.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> բա ո՞նց կազմակերպեմ էտ պռոցեսը


Մի՛ դիմադրիր: Ընդունիր այն, փորձիր հասկանալ այդ մտքի առաջացման պատճառը, քանզի ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի լինում: Միայն հասկանալու դեպքում դու կարող ես այն ճիշտ գնահատել: Եթե հասկանում ես միտքը, դիմադրելու պատճառ ինքստինքյան արդեն չունես: Որովհետև, եթե նույնիսկ այդ միտքը դրական ոչինչ չի էլ բերել քեզ, բոլորովին չի նշանակում, թե դու նրա  կարիքը չունեիր. այդ միտքը առաջին պլան է հրել քո ենթագիտակցությունը, իսկ գիտակցությունդ դեռ պատրաստ չէ ըմբռնել այն:
Եվ այդ պատճառով՝ մի՛ դիմադրիր: Ուղղակի ազատ արձակիր նրան: Թող միջովդ անցնի-գնա: Ինչպես օդն ես արտաշնչում:
Բայց ոչ մի դեպքում մի՛ թշնամացիր նրա հետ այն պատճառով միայն, որ ի՛նքդ դեռ պատրաստ չէի հասկանալու: 
Որովհետև անպայման կգա՛ ժամանակը, դու կունենաս այդ մտքի կարքին ու հետ կկանչես նրան:

Դե ուրեմն ինքդ որոշիր, թե ի՛նչ երեսով ես նրան դիմավորելու, երբ նա հետ վերադառնա: :Wink:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (02.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գիտեմ, որ մարդ առաջին հերթին ինքը պիտի փոխվի, *բայց դա երաշխիք չի որ մյուսներն էլ կփոխվեն....*
> . համաձայն չեմ, որ ինչ ուզում ես դա լինում է, հակառակն է՝ ինչ չես ուզում դա է լինում....


Անը շատ ճիշտ է ասում. *Ի՞նչ գործ ունես մյուսների հետ:*
Այ, հենց այստեղ է խնդիրը, Անծանոթ ջան. քեզ մյուսների փոխվելու երաշխիքն է պետք: Առանց դրա քո փոխվելն անիմաստ ես համարում. ինչու՞ փոխվես, եթե մյուսները չեն փոխվելու, հո խելա՞ռ չես, որ առանց մյուսների փոխվելու վերցնես ու փոխվես: Հո ծիծաղի առարկա չե՞ս մյուսների առջև, ճի՞շտ է…

Եվ սա մեքենայորեն բացահայտում է երկրորդ մտքիդ սխալը.



> համաձայն չեմ, որ ինչ ուզում ես դա լինում է, հակառակն է՝ ինչ չես ուզում դա է լինում...


Դա միայն առաջին հայացքից է այդպես: Եկ տեսնենք:
Կոնկրետ այս հարցում դու ասում ես, որ ցանկանում ես ուրիշներին փոխված տեսնել: Ես չէի ասի, թե դու ցանկանում ես դա: 
Որովհետև նոր դու ասացիր, որ գիտես, որ ուրիշների փոխվելու համար առաջինը դու պետք է փոխվես: Բայց դու չես փոխվում, որովհետև երաշխիք չունես, թո մյուսները կփոխվեն: Այսինքն, չես հավատում, թե մյուսները կփոխվեն: Սա նշանակում է, որ հավատում ես, որ նրանք չեն փոխվի: Այլ տարբերակ չկա:
Իսկ հավատալ կամ ցանկանալ, մեր խոսակցության թեմայի իմաստով լրիվ նույն բանն է:
Իսկ չէ՞ որ մենք բոլորս էլ մի բան ենք ցանկանում. իրականացած տեսնել այն, ինչին հավատում ենք:
Իսկ դու էլ, չունենալով *երաշխիք*, հավատում ես նրան, որ մյուսները չեն փոխվի:
Եվ ուրեմն.

Դու ոչ թե ցանկանում ես, որ ուրիշները փոխվեն:
Ոչ, *դու ցանկանում ես*, որ ուրիշները չփոխվեն, և դու գաս ու մեզ ասես. "Տեսա՞ք, բա որ ասում էի՝ չեն փոխվի՞…"

Ահա թե որն է քո իրական ցանկությունը, և ինչ խոսք, որ դու ստանում ես այն, ինչ ցանկանում ես… ցավոք: :Sad:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (02.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Իսկ "Գաղտնիք-2"-ը տեսե՞լ ես: Առաջինից պակասը չէ:


էսօր կտեսնեմ …Ճ

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Անը շատ ճիշտ է ասում. *Ի՞նչ գործ ունես մյուսների հետ:*
> Այ, հենց այստեղ է խնդիրը, Անծանոթ ջան. քեզ մյուսների փոխվելու երաշխիքն է պետք: Առանց դրա քո փոխվելն անիմաստ ես համարում. ինչու՞ փոխվես, եթե մյուսները չեն փոխվելու, հո խելա՞ռ չես, որ առանց մյուսների փոխվելու վերցնես ու փոխվես: Հո ծիծաղի առարկա չե՞ս մյուսների առջև, ճի՞շտ է…
> 
> Եվ սա մեքենայորեն բացահայտում է երկրորդ մտքիդ սխալը.
> 
> 
> Դա միայն առաջին հայացքից է այդպես: Եկ տեսնենք:
> Կոնկրետ այս հարցում դու ասում ես, որ ցանկանում ես ուրիշներին փոխված տեսնել: Ես չէի ասի, թե դու ցանկանում ես դա: 
> Որովհետև նոր դու ասացիր, որ գիտես, որ ուրիշների փոխվելու համար առաջինը դու պետք է փոխվես: Բայց դու չես փոխվում, որովհետև երաշխիք չունես, թո մյուսները կփոխվեն: Այսինքն, չես հավատում, թե մյուսները կփոխվեն: Սա նշանակում է, որ հավատում ես, որ նրանք չեն փոխվի: Այլ տարբերակ չկա:
> ...


Բայց ես չեմ ասել, որ ես չեմ ուզում փոխվեմ, որովհետև դա երաշխիք չի որ մնացածն էլ կփոխվեն.. Ես փոխվել եմ ու ոչ մի անգամ, ես հավատում եմ որ մնացածն էլ կփոխվեն, չնայած դեռ նման բան չի եղել... Բայց ինչքա՞ն կարող եմ ես ինձ փոխել, հավատալով թե մյուսներն էլ կփոխվեն... իսկ թե ինչի են պետք մնացածի փոխվելը վերևում ասել եմ...

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> իսկ իննչպիսին ա՞ հիմա


իրար միս ուտող...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց ես չեմ ասել, որ ես չեմ ուզում փոխվեմ, որովհետև դա երաշխիք չի որ մնացածն էլ կփոխվեն.. Ես փոխվել եմ ու ոչ մի անգամ, ես հավատում եմ որ մնացածն էլ կփոխվեն, չնայած դեռ նման բան չի եղել... Բայց ինչքա՞ն կարող եմ ես ինձ փոխել, հավատալով թե մյուսներն էլ կփոխվեն... իսկ թե ինչի են պետք մնացածի փոխվելը վերևում ասել եմ...


Անծանոթ ջան, մարդ փոխվում է ամեն վայրկյան և գոյություն չունի մեկը, ում հետ այդ գործողությունը տեղի չի ունենում: 
Բայց եթե մարդու ներսում ինչ-որ բան արմատապես չի փոխվել, այնպես, որ մարդ ինքը զարմանա ու սկզբում չհասկանա անգամ տեղի ունեցածը. այնպես, ինչպես եթե ծիածանի վրա մի ութերորդ գույն նկատեիր, կամ մի յոթերորդ զգացմունք հայտնաբերեիր քո մեջ… Մի անակնկալ փոփոխություն, հուզմունք, չգիտեմ… արթնացում…
Այդ փոփոխության համեմատ ասածդ փոփոխությունները ամենօրյա հագուստ փոխելու պես մի բան են դառնալու քեզ համար, երբ դա տեղի ունենա: Իսկ դա տեղի կունենա, հաստատ: Մարդ, ով կռիվներ է տալիս այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ, արդեն այդ փոփոխության ընթացքի մեջ է և հետդարձի ճանապարհ չունի: Ես գիտեմ նրան, ով ոչ այնքան վաղուց անցավ այդ ճանապարհը և նրա արթնացումն այսօր շատերին է ջերմացնում: Ու ես համոզված եմ, որ երբ նա կարդա այս տողերը, կհասկանա, որ իր մասին եմ խոսում, քանզի գիտի, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ:

Եվ գիտե՞ս ինչու:
Որովհետև նա արդեն դադարել է իր փոփոխությունների հաշվապահը լինել մի կողմից, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ թքած ունի, փոխվու՞մ են ուրիշները, թե ոչ:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Անծանոթ ջան, մարդ փոխվում է ամեն վայրկյան և գոյություն չունի մեկը, ում հետ այդ գործողությունը տեղի չի ունենում: 
> Բայց եթե մարդու ներսում ինչ-որ բան արմատապես չի փոխվել, այնպես, որ մարդ ինքը զարմանա ու սկզբում չհասկանա անգամ տեղի ունեցածը. այնպես, ինչպես եթե ծիածանի վրա մի ութերորդ գույն նկատեիր, կամ մի յոթերորդ զգացմունք հայտնաբերեիր քո մեջ… Մի անակնկալ փոփոխություն, հուզմունք, չգիտեմ… արթնացում…
> Այդ փոփոխության համեմատ ասածդ փոփոխությունները ամենօրյա հագուստ փոխելու պես մի բան են դառնալու քեզ համար, երբ դա տեղի ունենա: Իսկ դա տեղի կունենա, հաստատ: Մարդ, ով կռիվներ է տալիս այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ, արդեն այդ փոփոխության ընթացքի մեջ է և հետդարձի ճանապարհ չունի: Ես գիտեմ նրան, ով ոչ այնքան վաղուց անցավ այդ ճանապարհը և նրա արթնացումն այսօր շատերին է ջերմացնում: Ու ես համոզված եմ, որ երբ նա կարդա այս տողերը, կհասկանա, որ իր մասին եմ խոսում, քանզի գիտի, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ:
> 
> Եվ գիտե՞ս ինչու:
> Որովհետև նա արդեն դադարել է իր փոփոխությունների հաշվապահը լինել մի կողմից, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ՝ թքած ունի, փոխվու՞մ են ուրիշները, թե ոչ:


ես իմ փոփոխությունների հաշվապահը չեմ ու չեմ էլ հետևում դրանց, բայց կան փոփոխություններ որոնք զգում ես, կան որ չես զգում.... 

ես չեմ ուզում հասարակության վրա թքած ունենալ, ես չեմ ուզում ինքս իմ համար ապրեմ ու կարծում եմ որ դա շատ սխալ է, յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի մտածի ոչ միայն իր, այլ բոլորի մասին, ետ դեպքում քեզ համար ավելի լավ կլինի..... իսկ եթե մտածում ես հասարակության մասին, պիտի ձգտես, որ այն ավելի լավը դառնա..

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ես իմ փոփոխությունների հաշվապահը չեմ ու չեմ էլ հետևում դրանց, բայց կան փոփոխություններ որոնք զգում ես, կան որ չես զգում.... 
> 
> ես չեմ ուզում հասարակության վրա թքած ունենալ, ես չեմ ուզում ինքս իմ համար ապրեմ ու կարծում եմ որ դա շատ սխալ է, յուրաքանչյուրը պիտի մտածի ոչ միայն իր, այլ բոլորի մասին, ետ դեպքում քեզ համար ավելի լավ կլինի..... իսկ եթե մտածում ես հասարակության մասին, պիտի ձգտես, որ այն ավելի լավը դառնա..


Երբ խոսում ես մեկի հետ, ում կյանքումդ երբեք չես էլ տեսել, բայց միևնույն է, ցանկանում ես օգտակար լինել նրան, առավել ևս, երբ թեման առաջնայիններից է, - շատ կարևոր է, որպեսզի հիմնական միտքը լավ հասկացվի: Այդ պատճառով զազրելի չէ երբեմն որոշ բաներ քիչ չափազանցացված ներկայացնել, որպեսզի հիմնական միտքն ավելի հասկանալի դառնա: Կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում ես ի նկատի ունեմ օգտագործածս "հաշվապահ", "թքած ունենալ" և նման արտահայտությունները:

Բայց միևնույն է, ես չեմ ասել, թքած ունեցիր հասարակության վրա: Ես ասացի, թքիր *այն հանգամանքի վրա*, փոխվու՞մ է արդյոք դիմացինդ, թե՞ ոչ: Այսինքն, մտածիր *քո* փոխվելու մասին, այլ ոչ թե նրա:




> ես չեմ ուզում ինքս իմ համար ապրեմ ու կարծում եմ որ դա շատ սխալ է


Իհարկե սխալ է, սիրելիս, և ոչ ոք քեզ դա չի էլ առաջարկում: Ասել "ի՞նչ գործ ունես ուրիշների հետ", - չի նշանակում ասել. "ապրիր քեզ համար": Նշանակում է. մտածիր քո փոփոխությունների մասին, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշների: Իսկ դա նույնն է, ինչ մտածես հասարակության մասին: Չէ՞ որ դու ինքդ համաձայն ես նրան, որ հասարակությանը փոխված տեսնելու համար պետք է նախ փոխես ինքդ քեզ:


Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ, որ մեր զրույցը չի վրդովում քեզ: Եթե սխալ եմ՝ ասա, և եկ դադարենք այն: Ներիր, եթե կոպիտ ինչ-որ բան եմ ասել, բայց հավատա, որ ես ինքս շահագրգռված եմ, որպեսզի դու ազատվես նրանից, ինչ քեզ դուր չի գալիս: Չէ՞ որ ես էլ՝ քեզ պես, - ցանկանում եմ փոխված տեսնել իմ առջև կանգնած "ուրիշներին":

"Ուրիշները" քո բառն է, այլ ոչ թե իմ: Ես օգտագործեցի այն ավելի հասկանալի լինելու համար: Իմ իրականության մեջ դու ինձ համար "ուրիշ" չես: Եթե հիշում ես մեր նախկին զրույցները "սիրել-չսիրելու" մասին, դու ինձ համար *իմ ուրիշ "Ես"-ն ես*: :Wink:

----------

Stranger_Friend (03.03.2013), Ամմէ (04.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (03.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Երբ խոսում ես մեկի հետ, ում կյանքումդ երբեք չես էլ տեսել, բայց միևնույն է, ցանկանում ես օգտակար լինել նրան, առավել ևս, երբ թեման առաջնայիններից է, - շատ կարևոր է, որպեսզի հիմնական միտքը լավ հասկացվի: Այդ պատճառով զազրելի չէ երբեմն որոշ բաներ քիչ չափազանցացված ներկայացնել, որպեսզի հիմնական միտքն ավելի հասկանալի դառնա: Կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում ես ի նկատի ունեմ օգտագործածս "հաշվապահ", "թքած ունենալ" և նման արտահայտությունները:
> 
> Բայց միևնույն է, ես չեմ ասել, թքած ունեցիր հասարակության վրա: Ես ասացի, թքիր *այն հանգամանքի վրա*, փոխվու՞մ է արդյոք դիմացինդ, թե՞ ոչ: Այսինքն, մտածիր *քո* փոխվելու մասին, այլ ոչ թե նրա:
> 
> 
> Իհարկե սխալ է, սիրելիս, և ոչ ոք քեզ դա չի էլ առաջարկում: Ասել "ի՞նչ գործ ունես ուրիշների հետ", - չի նշանակում ասել. "ապրիր քեզ համար": Նշանակում է. մտածիր քո փոփոխությունների մասին, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշների: Իսկ դա նույնն է, ինչ մտածես հասարակության մասին: Չէ՞ որ դու ինքդ համաձայն ես նրան, որ հասարակությանը փոխված տեսնելու համար պետք է նախ փոխես ինքդ քեզ:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ, որ մեր զրույցը չի վրդովում քեզ: Եթե սխալ եմ՝ ասա, և եկ դադարենք այն: Ներիր, եթե կոպիտ ինչ-որ բան եմ ասել, բայց հավատա, որ ես ինքս շահագրգռված եմ, որպեսզի դու ազատվես նրանից, ինչ քեզ դուր չի գալիս: Չէ՞ որ ես էլ՝ քեզ պես, - ցանկանում եմ փոխված տեսնել իմ առջև կանգնած "ուրիշներին":
> ...



Ես ընդունում եմ և ձեր խոսքերը և իմ, որովհետև ես և դուք տարբեր բաներ ենք ասում ու ինձ համար երկուսն էլ ճիշտ է, ինձ թվում է մի քիչ ուշադիր լինեք դուք էլ կհասկանաք դա :Smile: ....

Ես բառերի ետևից չեմ ընկնում ընդհանրապես դրա համար կարող է իմ օգտագործած բառերը սխալ հասկանաք....

Միգուցե սխալ է, բայց ինձ ուրիշների փոխվելն էլ է պետք, մեկ մեկ պետք է խառնվել ուրիշի գործերի մեջ, ուղղակի պետք է իմանալ ում գործերի...
Իսկ ուրիշ ասելով ես ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ ես, կոպիտ ասած՝ ծնողներս էլ են ինձ համար ուրիշ, որովհետև իրենք ես չեմ :Wink: ....

----------

Sambitbaba (03.03.2013), Ամմէ (04.03.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Միգուցե սխալ է, բայց ինձ ուրիշների փոխվելն էլ է պետք...


Ինչու՞ է սխալ… Բայց, որքան ավելի շատ է դա քեզ պետք, այնքան ավելի շատ փոխվիր ինքդ և ամեն ինչ շատ լավ կլինի:




> Մեկ մեկ պետք է խառնվել ուրիշի գործերի մեջ, ուղղակի պետք է իմանալ ում գործերի...


Իհարկե, եթե նրանք խնդրում են քեզ այդ մասին: Իսկ եթե ո՞չ… Քեզ դուր գալի՞ս է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը՝ թող դա նույնիսկ քո "ուրիշ"-ծնողը լինի, - քիթը խոթում է քո գործերի մեջ:

Խառնվել պետք է ոչ թե նրանց գործերին, այլ փոխվելուն, հասկանու՞մ ես:
Քո փոխվելով: :Mda:

----------

Ամմէ (04.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (04.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Ինչու՞ է սխալ… Բայց, որքան ավելի շատ է դա քեզ պետք, այնքան ավելի շատ փոխվիր ինքդ և ամեն ինչ շատ լավ կլինի:
> 
> 
> Իհարկե, եթե նրանք խնդրում են քեզ այդ մասին: Իսկ եթե ո՞չ… Քեզ դուր գալի՞ս է, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը՝ թող դա նույնիսկ քո "ուրիշ"-ծնողը լինի, - քիթը խոթում է քո գործերի մեջ:
> 
> Խառնվել պետք է ոչ թե նրանց գործերին, այլ փոխվելուն, հասկանու՞մ ես:
> Քո փոխվելով:



Դե ոչ մեկին էլ դուր չի գալիս երբ խառնվում են անտեղի, բայց տեղի պետք է....

----------

Sambitbaba (04.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> իրար միս ուտող...


իսկ քեզ հարց տվել ես, թե ինչի՞ են իրենք էտպիսին:

----------


## Չամիչ

> դրանով չի որոշվում լավ կամ վատ մարդ լինելը... կարծում եմ դա ճիշտ է, երբ վերաբերմունքդ անկեղծ է լինում, դա լինի լավ թե վատ, ես էլ եմ այդպես անում, իմ ասածն ուրիշ է.... չգիտեմ էլ ինչպես ասեմ, երևի ճիշտ տարբերակը սա է՝ ինձ մարդիկ չեն բավարարում, ես իդեալի ետևից չեմ ընկել, ուղղակի ինձ համար կան չափանիշներ, որոնք պետք է լինեն այն մարդկանց մեջ, ում հետ ես կշփվեմ...


Իսկ դու բոլորին բավարարում ես? դու բոլորի հանդեպ լավ ես? պետք չի ընդհանրացնել ու բոլորին պիտակավորել, դու ինքդ էլ տարբեր կերպ ես մարդկանց վերաբերվում: Դիմացինդ ինքն է տրամադրում թե իրեն ինչպես վերաբերվել: Դու պնդում ես, որ մարդիկ քեզ չեն բավարարում, իսկ դու ուշադիր զննի ու կնկատես, որ հենց նույն մարդիկ շատ շատերին բավարարում են, կնշանակի խնդիրը քո մեջ ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Հարց Չամիչին և մյուս հոգեբաններին.
Ի՞նչ կասեք ,երբ մարդ գիտակցում է ,որ սխալ է անում, բայց անում է, որովհետև շատ է ուզում: Դա ի՞նչ աննորմալ երևույթ է: :Xeloq:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հարց Չամիչին և մյուս հոգեբաններին.
> Ի՞նչ կասեք ,երբ մարդ գիտակցում է ,որ սխալ է անում, բայց անում է, որովհետև շատ է ուզում: Դա ի՞նչ աննորմալ երևույթ է:


Ամմէ ջան, ես հոգեբան չեմ :Smile:  Բայց հոգեբանություն շատ եմ ուսումնասիրել եւ ուսումնասիրում եմ:

Քանի, որ անհայտ է թե խոսքը, կոնկրետ, ինչի մասին է, ապա դժվար է օդի մեջ ինչ որ եզրահանգումներ անել, բայց, եթե խոսքը գնար ինչ որ գլոբալ սխալի մասին, որը կարող էր հանգեցնել դժբախտ հետեւանքների, ապա հազիվ թե նման քայլի գնաիր: Եթե իրավիճակը մի փորք ներկայացնեիր ապա ավելի հեշտ կլիներ կոնկրետ ինչ որ տեսակետ արտահայտել:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, ես հոգեբան չեմ Բայց հոգեբանություն շատ եմ ուսումնասիրել եւ ուսումնասիրում եմ:
> 
> Քանի, որ անհայտ է թե խոսքը, կոնկրետ, ինչի մասին է, ապա դժվար է օդի մեջ ինչ որ եզրահանգումներ անել, բայց, եթե խոսքը գնար ինչ որ գլոբալ սխալի մասին, որը կարող էր հանգեցնել դժբախտ հետեւանքների, ապա հազիվ թե նման քայլի գնաիր: Եթե իրավիճակը մի փորք ներկայացնեիր ապա ավելի հեշտ կլիներ կոնկրետ ինչ որ տեսակետ արտահայտել:



Չամիչ ջան ինձ մոտ մի՛տ է էդպես , ես ինչ որ ուզում եմ պետք է իմը լինի: Ոնց որ տեսնեմ մի բան և հավանեմ ու դա իմը պետք է լինի, ուզեմ գնալ մի տեղ և պետք է գնանք : Երևի եսակենտրոնության մասին է  հա ՞, թե էգոիստության: Գիտեմ որ սխալ է չպետք է գնամ այդտեղ ,բայց ուզում եմ ու գնում եմ , վերջ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան ինձ մոտ մի՛տ է էդպես , ես ինչ որ ուզում եմ պետք է իմը լինի: Ոնց որ տեսնեմ մի բան և հավանեմ ու դա իմը պետք է լինի, ուզեմ գնալ մի տեղ և պետք է գնանք : Երևի եսակենտրոնության մասին է  հա ՞, թե էգոիստության: Գիտեմ որ սխալ է չպետք է գնամ այդտեղ ,բայց ուզում եմ ու գնում եմ , վերջ:


Եթե խոսքը գնում ա էգոիզմի մասին, ապա պետք ա նկատել, որ էգոիզմը առանց պատճառ չի լինում, երբ փորձում են մարդուն սահմանափակել, երբ ընտանիքում նրան վերաբերվում են ոչ թե որպես հավասարի այլ որպես փոքրի ում խոսքը առանձնապես հաշվի չի առնվում, ապա նման վերաբերմունքը կարող է էգոիզմի առաջացման պատճառ հանդիսանալ, էտ ձեւով մարդը ըմբոստանում է եւ պահանջում է արժանավայել վերաբերմունք: Քո խոսքից զգացվում ա, որ գիտակցորեն դու չես ուզում, բայ ենթագիտակցորեն կարծես մի բան քեզ մղում ա դա անել: Նորից օդի մեջ խոսում ու ենթադրություններ ենք անում, սենց սխալ ա, երբ կոնկրետ ոչ մի իրավիճակ օրինակ չի բերվում:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Եթե խոսքը գնում ա էգոիզմի մասին, ապա պետք ա նկատել, որ էգոիզմը առանց պատճառ չի լինում, երբ փորձում են մարդուն սահմանափակել, երբ ընտանիքում նրան վերաբերվում են ոչ թե որպես հավասարի այլ որպես փոքրի ում խոսքը առանձնապես հաշվի չի առնվում, ապա նման վերաբերմունքը կարող է էգոիզմի առաջացման պատճառ հանդիսանալ, էտ ձեւով մարդը ըմբոստանում է եւ պահանջում է արժանավայել վերաբերմունք: Քո խոսքից զգացվում ա, որ գիտակցորեն դու չես ուզում, բայ ենթագիտակցորեն կարծես մի բան քեզ մղում ա դա անել: Նորից օդի մեջ խոսում ու ենթադրություններ ենք անում, սենց սխալ ա, երբ կոնկրետ ոչ մի իրավիճակ օրինակ չի բերվում:


Չէ սխալվում ես : էն ինչ ես ուզում եմ , ես միշտ ստանում եմ : Ու իմ կարծիքի հետ գրեթե միշտ ( դե լինում են բաներ ,որ ասում են .- դու սու՛ս, էդ քո գործը չի :LOL:  ) հաշվի նստում են:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չէ սխալվում ես : էն ինչ ես ուզում եմ , ես միշտ ստանում եմ : Ու իմ կարծիքի հետ գրեթե միշտ ( դե լինում են բաներ ,որ ասում են .- դու սու՛ս, էդ քո գործը չի ) հաշվի նստում են:


դե դու օդի մեջ հարցեր ես տալիս, ես էլ օդի մեջ պատասխանում եմ :Smile:  մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ գալիս ա ընտանեկան մթնոլորտից, դաստիարակությունից, երեխայի նկատմամբ ունեցած ծնողների վերաբերմունքից, էգոիզմը տարբեր պատճառներով ա առաջանում, պատճառներից մեկը երբ փոքր երեխային, էսպես ասած երես են տալիս ու դրա պատճառով երեխան էգոիստ ա մեծանում,  բայց ավելի շաճախ հակառակ պատճառով ա էգոիզմը առաջանում, երբ երեխային անհրաժեշտ սեր, գուրգուրանք, ուշադրություն, հարգանք չեն տալիս: Եթե չեն տալիս երեխան սկսում ա  ՙՙվերցնել՚՚ էն ինչ չի ստանում: Թեպետ մենք արդեն մեծ ենք, բայց մենք բոլորս եկել ենք էնտեղից՝ մանկությունից եւ էն ինչ հիմա ունենք բերել ենք մեզ հետ էնտեղից՝ մանկությունից: Եթե դու համարում ես որ էգոիստ ես, ապա, հավանաբար կան դրա համար անհրաժեշտ հիմքեր:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> իսկ քեզ հարց տվել ես, թե ինչի՞ են իրենք էտպիսին:


ես հենց ետ եմ ուզում հասկանամ...

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> իրար միս ուտող....


 իսկ ինչի՞ց հետո ես եկել էս եզրակացությանը,  ինչնա՞ ստիպել քեզ տենց կարծիք կազմել:



> ես հենց ետ եմ ուզում հասկանամ...


 ժամանակտ տրամադրիր քեզ ճանաչելուն Անծանոթ ջան…

----------

Sambitbaba (05.03.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ո՞նց անեմ որ ավելնորդ երևույթների նկատմամբ անտարբեր լինեմ ու չնկատեմ: Օրինակ հանգիստ չեմ կարողանում նստել ու հեռուստացույց նայել երբ դիմացիս աթոռը միքիչ թեք է դրված, կամ սեղանի ծածկոցի եզրը ծալված է, կամ վարագույրը լրիվ չի փակած: Մի խոսքով ամբողջությամբ շուրջս կարգի եմ բերում որտեղ որ պիտի նստեմ աշխատեմ, բայց ըսկսում եմ ավելի մանր դեֆեկտները նկատել, մինչև չուղղեմ չեմ հանգստանա, շնչիս նստած ա լինում գործ անելուց:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (05.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Պատճառ մեկ՝ զգայական շեմն ահավոր ընկած է, այսինքն՝ տևական սթրեսածին գործոնների ազդեցություն է եղել, ինչը հանգեցրել է նրան, որ չնչին բաները սկսել են նյարդայնացնել, այս դեպքում հեշտ է դրա դեմ պայքարելը՝ սկսում ենք դրական լիցքեր կուտակել, հաճելի ֆիլմ նայել, լինել հաճելի միջավայրում ու դեռ դրական տպավորությունների տակ շարունակել աշխատանքը: Երկրորդ պատճառ՝ կարող է լինել հենց ինքը, կատարած աշխատանքը, այսինքն՝ կա աշխատանքի հանդեպ կանխակալ բացասական մոտեցում ու ձեզ ոչ թե կողմնակի գործոններն են խանգարում, այլ՝ դրանք ենթագիտակցական պատրվակներ են տհաճ աշխատանքը չկատարելու համար: Այս դեպքում կամ մի կողմ եք նետում աշխատանքը, եթե այն իսկապես կարևոր չէ, համ կամքի ուժի լարում եք գործադրում, սկզբի մի ժամն ահավոր դժվար կլինի, հետո կընկնեք հունի մեջ: Դատելով Ձեր նկարագրածից, Ձեզ մոտ երկու պատճառն էլ առկա են, այսինքն՝ հարկավոր է և դրական էմոցիաների կենտրոնացում, և կամքի ուժի լարում: Հուսով եմ, օգտակար եղա  :Jpit:

----------

Hayk Avetisyan (05.03.2013), Sambitbaba (05.03.2013), ԱնԱիդա (06.03.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> իսկ ինչի՞ց հետո ես եկել էս եզրակացությանը,  ինչնա՞ ստիպել քեզ տենց կարծիք կազմել:
>  ժամանակտ տրամադրիր քեզ ճանաչելուն Անծանոթ ջան…


Դե ես միս ուտելը շատ կոպիտ ասեցի, բայց այ նախանձը մեծ է մարդկանց մեջ.... 
Ես դրան էլ եմ տրամադրում :Smile: ...

----------

ԱնԱիդա (07.03.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ինչպե՞ս պայքարել կողմնակի բացասական մտքերի, վերաբերմունքի դեմ, որ չխանգարի ասենք ձեռնարկածտ գործը վերջացնելուն, կամ էլ առաջ գնալուն:

----------


## Այբ

Ահավոր վախենում եմ կենդանիներից, հատկապես շներից: Այն աստիճան եմ վախենում, որ մղձավանջային երազներ եմ տեսնում: Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել այդ սարսափ երազներից:

----------


## ivy

> Ահավոր վախենում եմ կենդանիներից, հատկապես շներից: Այն աստիճան եմ վախենում, որ մղձավանջային երազներ եմ տեսնում: Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել այդ սարսափ երազներից:


Շուն պահիր  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (14.03.2013), Freeman (26.04.2013), Sambitbaba (15.03.2013), VisTolog (22.04.2013), Այբ (14.03.2013), Մարկիզ (21.04.2013), Մինա (16.04.2013), Տրիբուն (22.04.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ինչից ա որ վերջերս մտնում եմ ակումբ մղձավանջ եմ ընկնում բայց մեկա նորից մտնում եմ:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ինչպե՞ս ազատվել գիշերը հայելու մեջ նայելու վախից…

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչից ա որ վերջերս մտնում եմ ակումբ մղձավանջ եմ ընկնում բայց մեկա նորից մտնում եմ:


էտ գիշերով ես մտնում՞ 
ինչ՞ ակումբի մասին ա խոսքը

----------

Alphaone (26.04.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ինչպե՞ս ազատվել գիշերը հայելու մեջ նայելու վախից…


ձև չկա:

----------

VisTolog (22.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

խնդրում եմ ասեք այստեղ մասնագետ հոգեբանն ո՞վ է: Արձագանքեք, կամ իզուր հարցերս չգրեմ:

----------


## ivy

> խնդրում եմ ասեք այստեղ մասնագետ հոգեբանն ո՞վ է: Արձագանքեք, կամ իզուր հարցերս չգրեմ:


Մեկը ես եմ, երևի էլի կլինեն: Ի՞նչ ես ուզում հարցնել:

----------

Freeman (26.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Ինչի՞ց կլինի, որ անընդհատ վիբրացիա եմ զգում: Հեռախոսը գրպանս չի էլ լինում, ինձ թվում է զանգում են:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչի՞ց կլինի, որ անընդհատ վիբրացիա եմ զգում: Հեռախոսը գրպանս չի էլ լինում, ինձ թվում է զանգում են:


Էսօրվա աշխարհում ապրող մարդկանց մոտ էնքան տարբեր սինդրոմներ են առաջանում՝ պայմանավորված նոր տեխնոլոգիաներով, ու դրանցից մեկն էլ "Phantom Vibration Syndrome"-ն է: Հնարավոր է, որ էդ սինդրոմն է մոտդ. երբ անընդհատ վիբրացիա ես զգում, ու թվում է՝ հեռախոսն է, բայց իրականում ոչ մի վիբրացիա-ձայն չկա: Դա առաջանում է հատկապես ջահել մարդկանց մոտ՝ բջջային հեռախոսների օգտագործման հետևանքով: Երկար-բարակ բացատրություն ունի, թե ուղեղը ինչու է էդպիսի խաղեր խաղում մեզ հետ, բայց դա երևի քեզ էդքան էլ հետաքրքիր չի: Կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ կուզենայիր ազատվել էդ զգացողությունից:
Մի երկու բան կա, որ կարող ես անել: Առաջինը, հեռախոսիդ մեջ վիբրացիայի ֆունկցիայից ընդհանրապես հրաժարվի, քանի որ տվյալ սինդրոմը հենց դրա արդյունքում է առաջանում:
Երկրորդը, փոխիր հեռախոսիդ տեղը. ասենք՝ եթե սովորաբար գրպանումդ ես դնում, հիմա փրձիր գոտուդ վրա ամրացնել, կամ վզից կախել, կամ էլ ձեռքում պահել, մի խոսքով՝ տեղը փոխիր: Եվ վերջապես, ինչն իհարկե դժվար է անել, փորձիր պակասեցնել հեռախոսի գործածումը: 
Պիտի որ էդքանը օգնի:
Ամեն դեպքում, չանհանգստանաս, վտանգավոր բան չի, ու շատերի մոտ է լինում  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Ինչի՞ց կլինի, որ անընդհատ վիբրացիա եմ զգում: Հեռախոսը գրպանս չի էլ լինում, ինձ թվում է զանգում են:


Բայց էդ վատ չի, եթե նույնիսկ իսկական վիբրացիան զգացած չես լինում, տենց հետո տեսնում ես, որ զանգել են:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Էսօրվա աշխարհում ապրող մարդկանց մոտ էնքան տարբեր սինդրոմներ են առաջանում՝ պայմանավորված նոր տեխնոլոգիաներով, ու դրանցից մեկն էլ "Phantom Vibration Syndrome"-ն է: Հնարավոր է, որ էդ սինդրոմն է մոտդ. երբ անընդհատ վիբրացիա ես զգում, ու թվում է՝ հեռախոսն է, բայց իրականում ոչ մի վիբրացիա-ձայն չկա: Դա առաջանում է հատկապես ջահել մարդկանց մոտ՝ բջջային հեռախոսների օգտագործման հետևանքով: Երկար-բարակ բացատրություն ունի, թե ուղեղը ինչու է էդպիսի խաղեր խաղում մեզ հետ, բայց դա երևի քեզ էդքան էլ հետաքրքիր չի: Կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ կուզենայիր ազատվել էդ զգացողությունից:
> Մի երկու բան կա, որ կարող ես անել: Առաջինը, հեռախոսիդ մեջ վիբրացիայի ֆունկցիայից ընդհանրապես հրաժարվի, քանի որ տվյալ սինդրոմը հենց դրա արդյունքում է առաջանում:
> Երկրորդը, փոխիր հեռախոսիդ տեղը. ասենք՝ եթե սովորաբար գրպանումդ ես դնում, հիմա փրձիր գոտուդ վրա ամրացնել, կամ վզից կախել, կամ էլ ձեռքում պահել, մի խոսքով՝ տեղը փոխիր: Եվ վերջապես, ինչն իհարկե դժվար է անել, փորձիր պակասեցնել հեռախոսի գործածումը: 
> Պիտի որ էդքանը օգնի:
> Ամեն դեպքում, չանհանգստանաս, վտանգավոր բան չի, ու շատերի մոտ է լինում


Տարօրինակը նա է, որ ես հեռախոսից այդքան կախվածություն չունեմ: Ճիշտ է, շատ անհանգիստ եմ լինում առանց հեռախոսի դրսում լինելով, բայց քիչ եմ օգտվում, զանգի չեմ էլ սպասում, շատ հաճախ չեմ էլ հիշում հեռախոսի մասին:
Անպայման կկիրառեմ խորհուրդները, շնորհակալություն:

Իսկ որ հաճախ է մոտս դող առաջանում՝ անկախ եղանակից. դա՞ ինչից կլինի :Xeloq: ...

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ որ հաճախ է մոտս դող առաջանում՝ անկախ եղանակից. դա՞ ինչից կլինի...


Դժվար է էսպես միանգամից որոշել, թե ինչից կլինի:
Էս դեպքում երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, եթե բժիշկներից հարցնես, թեև չի բացառվում, որ պաճառը փսիխոսոմատիկ է:

----------

Stranger_Friend (26.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Քանի կա, մի բան էլ հարցնեմ  :Smile: : 

Միջատներից վախի դեմ ո՞նց պայքարել: Զզվանք է, թե վախ՝ չգիտեմ, բայց սենյակում բացի ճանճից ուրիշ միջատ հայտնվի, ուրեմն ինձ առնվազն երկու սենյակ հեռավորության վրա կարելի է գտնել.

----------

0david0 (26.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես սա որպես մասնագետ չասեմ, քանի որ ֆոբիաները չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց իմ փորձից ասեմ մանկուց ոչ բարձրությունից, ոչ մթից, բացարձակ ոչ մի բանից սարդերից բացի չեմ վախեցել, ինքնագլուպ որոշել եմ, որ եթե իմանամ որ սարդն է անվտանգ, որը վտանգավոր, ապա կիմանամ որից վախենալ, որից չէ, դեռ հինգ տարեկանում արդեն միջատաբանի չափ երևի սարդերի մասին գիտեի(հիմա կեսն էլ չեմ հիշի  :LOL: )... Ինչևէ, դրանցի հետո սկսեցի ոչ վտանգավոր սարդերի հետ խաղալ, թույլ էի տալիս բարձրանային ձեռքիս, թափառեին մատերիս արանքով: Ներքին դողն ու զզվանքն անտանելի էին, բայց միայն մի քանի ամիս, դրանցի հետո էլ ոչ մի միջատ ինձ չի վախեցնում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Քանի կա, մի բան էլ հարցնեմ : 
> 
> Միջատներից վախի դեմ ո՞նց պայքարել: Զզվանք է, թե վախ՝ չգիտեմ, բայց սենյակում բացի ճանճից ուրիշ միջատ հայտնվի, ուրեմն ինձ առնվազն երկու սենյակ հեռավորության վրա կարելի է գտնել.


Վախերն ու ֆոբիաները բարդ թեմա են իհարկե, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ցանկացած վախից ազատվելու մեխանիզմը դեպի էդ վախը գնալն է, ոչ թե դրանից հեռու մնալը: 
Էստեղ վերջերս Այբը հարցրել էր, թե ոնց հաղթահարի շների հանդեպ վախը, գրել էի, որ շուն պահի, ու ես իսկապես հավատում եմ, որ դա լավագույն լուծումն է: Ինչքան մարդ շատ «շփվի» իր վախի օբյեկտի հետ, ինչքան ավելի լավ ճանաչի այն, էնքան իռացիոնալ վախերը կանցնեն: 
Հիմա միջատների դեպքում կարելի է սկսել նկարներից: Գրքեր կամ կայքեր նայիր քո վախի առարկա հանդիսացող միջատների մասին, կարդա, ուսումնասիրի, փորձիր հասկանալ իրենք ոնց են ապրում, հետն էլ ընթացքում մտածի՝ կոնկրետ ինչն է, որ վախ է մոտդ առաջացնում, ու արդյոք իրականում դա իր մեջ վտանգ է ներառում, թե ոչ:
Հետո ֆիլմեր, վիդեոներ նայիր միջատների կյանքը ցույց տվող, իրենց մասին պատմող: Դրանից հետո կարող ես փորձել լուսանկարել միջատներին կամ ձեռքով նկարել: Մի խոսքով, ոչ մի դեպքում հեռու չմնաս վախիդ օբյեկտից, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը:
Բացի դրանից, կարելի է փորձել դրական ասոցիացիաներ առաջացնել միջատների հետ կապված: Ոնց որ օրինակ ինչ-որ հոտ ես զգում, մեկ էլ մի լավ բան ես մտաբերում (ասենք՝ մանկությունից) էդ հոտի հետ ասոցիացվող: Նույն կերպ կարելի է դիտավորյալ կերպով ստեղծել նմանատիպ ասոցիացիաներ: Ասենք՝ միջատների նկարները նայիր քո ամենասիրած երաժշտության տակ կամ ինչ-որ շատ մտերիմ մարդու հետ: Էդպիսով, էդ միջատը մոտդ հետագայում կարող է նաև դրական էմոցիանոր առաջացնի՝ իր հետ կապված ասոցիացիաների շնորհիվ:
Հուսով եմ՝ կօգնի  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (27.04.2013), Freeman (27.04.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.04.2013), Ուլուանա (27.04.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Վախերն ու ֆոբիաները բարդ թեմա են իհարկե, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ցանկացած վախից ազատվելու մեխանիզմը դեպի էդ վախը գնալն է, ոչ թե դրանից հեռու մնալը: 
> Էստեղ վերջերս Այբը հարցրել էր, թե ոնց հաղթահարի շների հանդեպ վախը, գրել էի, որ շուն պահի, ու ես իսկապես հավատում եմ, որ դա լավագույն լուծումն է: Ինչքան մարդ շատ «շփվի» իր վախի օբյեկտի հետ, ինչքան ավելի լավ ճանաչի այն, էնքան իռացիոնալ վախերը կանցնեն: 
> Հիմա միջատների դեպքում կարելի է սկսել նկարներից: Գրքեր կամ կայքեր նայիր քո վախի առարկա հանդիսացող միջատների մասին, կարդա, ուսումնասիրի, փորձիր հասկանալ իրենք ոնց են ապրում, հետն էլ ընթացքում մտածի՝ կոնկրետ ինչն է, որ վախ է մոտդ առաջացնում, ու արդյոք իրականում դա իր մեջ վտանգ է ներառում, թե ոչ:
> Հետո ֆիլմեր, վիդեոներ նայիր միջատների կյանքը ցույց տվող, իրենց մասին պատմող: Դրանից հետո կարող ես փորձել լուսանկարել միջատներին կամ ձեռքով նկարել: Մի խոսքով, ոչ մի դեպքում հեռու չմնաս վախիդ օբյեկտից, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը:
> Բացի դրանից, կարելի է փորձել դրական ասոցիացիաներ առաջացնել միջատների հետ կապված: Ոնց որ օրինակ ինչ-որ հոտ ես զգում, մեկ էլ մի լավ բան ես մտաբերում (ասենք՝ մանկությունից) էդ հոտի հետ ասոցիացվող: Նույն կերպ կարելի է դիտավորյալ կերպով ստեղծել նմանատիպ ասոցիացիաներ: Ասենք՝ միջատների նկարները նայիր քո ամենասիրած երաժշտության տակ կամ ինչ-որ շատ մտերիմ մարդու հետ: Էդպիսով, էդ միջատը մոտդ հետագայում կարող է նաև դրական էմոցիանոր առաջացնի՝ իր հետ կապված ասոցիացիաների շնորհիվ:
> Հուսով եմ՝ կօգնի


Կարդու եմ ու մտածում պուճուր ժամանակ ի՜նչ հանճար եմ եղել, քայլ առ քայլ համարյա էս բոլորն արել եմ, հիմա էդքան չէի ֆայմի  :LOL:

----------

ivy (27.04.2013), Ուլուանա (27.04.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Վախերն ու ֆոբիաները բարդ թեմա են իհարկե, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, ցանկացած վախից ազատվելու մեխանիզմը դեպի էդ վախը գնալն է, ոչ թե դրանից հեռու մնալը: 
> Էստեղ վերջերս Այբը հարցրել էր, թե ոնց հաղթահարի շների հանդեպ վախը, գրել էի, որ շուն պահի, ու ես իսկապես հավատում եմ, որ դա լավագույն լուծումն է: Ինչքան մարդ շատ «շփվի» իր վախի օբյեկտի հետ, ինչքան ավելի լավ ճանաչի այն, էնքան իռացիոնալ վախերը կանցնեն: 
> Հիմա միջատների դեպքում կարելի է սկսել նկարներից: Գրքեր կամ կայքեր նայիր քո վախի առարկա հանդիսացող միջատների մասին, կարդա, ուսումնասիրի, փորձիր հասկանալ իրենք ոնց են ապրում, հետն էլ ընթացքում մտածի՝ կոնկրետ ինչն է, որ վախ է մոտդ առաջացնում, ու արդյոք իրականում դա իր մեջ վտանգ է ներառում, թե ոչ:
> Հետո ֆիլմեր, վիդեոներ նայիր միջատների կյանքը ցույց տվող, իրենց մասին պատմող: Դրանից հետո կարող ես փորձել լուսանկարել միջատներին կամ ձեռքով նկարել: Մի խոսքով, ոչ մի դեպքում հեռու չմնաս վախիդ օբյեկտից, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը:
> Բացի դրանից, կարելի է փորձել դրական ասոցիացիաներ առաջացնել միջատների հետ կապված: Ոնց որ օրինակ ինչ-որ հոտ ես զգում, մեկ էլ մի լավ բան ես մտաբերում (ասենք՝ մանկությունից) էդ հոտի հետ ասոցիացվող: Նույն կերպ կարելի է դիտավորյալ կերպով ստեղծել նմանատիպ ասոցիացիաներ: Ասենք՝ միջատների նկարները նայիր քո ամենասիրած երաժշտության տակ կամ ինչ-որ շատ մտերիմ մարդու հետ: Էդպիսով, էդ միջատը մոտդ հետագայում կարող է նաև դրական էմոցիանոր առաջացնի՝ իր հետ կապված ասոցիացիաների շնորհիվ:
> Հուսով եմ՝ կօգնի


ես իրենց գրքի մեջ տեսնելիս կամ ֆիլմերում նայելիս չեմ վախենում, հակառակը՝ շատ հաճախ եմ միջատների մասին տեսաֆիլմեր դիտում: Ես իրենց սատկելուց եմ վախենում: 6-7 տարեկանում դեռ մրջյուն ու մորեխ էի թռցնում, բայց հետո, որ մեր տունը ցացրահարկ էր ու շատ էին միջատները, մերոնք ակտիվ պայքար սկսեցին իրենց դեմ՝ աջ ու ձախ սատկացնում էին ինչ տեսնեին: Մտածում եմ հենց դրանից էլ մոտս վախ առաջացավ, որ հանկարծ միջատը իմ դիմաց չսատկի, չճզմվի՝ այդ տեսարանից եմ սարսափում: Մերոնք որ ճանճասպանը իմ մոտ վերցնում են ձեռքերը, ասում եմ ավելի լավ է վրաս ման գա, քան թե լխճեք դրանց: Թե չէ ես փոքր ժամանակ սովորական եմ տարել միջատներին ու կոնկրետ իրենց ներկայությունից վախ չունեմ: Բայց հենց միջատ եմ տեսնում, մտածում եմ հիմա իմ առաջ կամ հենց ինձ վրա սատկելու է ու փախնում եմ:

----------


## Այբ

Խորը դեպրեսիան ինչպե՞ս հաղթահարել, երբ անհանգստությունից տեղդ չես գտնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինչի՞ց կլինի, որ անընդհատ վիբրացիա եմ զգում: Հեռախոսը գրպանս չի էլ լինում, ինձ թվում է զանգում են:


Թող մեր մասնագետներն իրենց գիտական կարծիքներն ասեն, և հուսանք, որ նրանց խորհուրդները կօգնեն: Բայց թույլ տվեք մի երկու ոչ գիտական բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ, - ով գիտի, միգուցէ դա է՞լ կհետաքրքրի… 

Իմ հասկանալով, վիբրացիան՝ դա այն է, ինչը պայմանավորում է մարմնի խտությունը: Դե, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ մատերիան նույնն է բոլոր մարմինների մեջ, սկսած օդից և վերջացրած, ասենք, քարով կամ երկաթով, ուղղակի տարբեր մարմինների մեջ այն տարբեր խտություն ունի: Եվ հենց այդ խտությունն է, որ պայմանավորված է վիբրացիայով: Այսինքն, օդն ունի իր վիբրացիան, քարն ունի իր վիբրացիան, ծառն՝ իր, ինչպես նաև մարդն էլ՝ իր վիբրացիան: 

Բայց բոլոր այդ ֆիզիկական տարածքներին մի ընդհանուր վիբրացիա էլ է յուրահատուկ. Երրորդ Տարածքի վիբրացիան: Այսինքն, ֆիզիկապես գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ մի ընդհանուր վիբրացիա ունի, ինչն առանձնահատուկ է միայն երեքտարածքային մարմինների համար: Իսկ, ասենք, հինգերորդ տարածքի վիբրացիա երեքտարածքային մարմիններն անընդունակ են ընկալել, զգալ, հասկանալ, ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես ձայնն էլ մեր ականջն ընդունակ է լսել միայն որոշակի հերցեր հաճախականությունների սահմաններում:

Այսօրվա՝ համար մեկ նորությունն այն է, որ Երկրագունդն սկսել է իր էվոլյուցիոն զարգացման հաջորդ փուլը և Մեծ Անցում է կատարում Հինգերորդ Տարածք: Այսինքն, շուտով մենք կշարունակենք մեր կյանքը մի այլ տարածքում, որն այլ վիբրացիաներ ունի: Եվ լրիվ բնական է, որ մեր մարմիններն աստիճանաբար սկսում են տիրապետել նոր վիբրացիաների: Ինչ խոսք, որ դրանք տարբերվում են մեզ համար սովորական երեքտարածքային վիբրացիաներից և մենք գնալով ավելի ու ավելի շատ պետք է զգանք այդ տարբերությունը, մինչև կհամակերպվենք և կյուրացնենք դրանք: 

Կարծում եմ,հենց այս նոր վիբրացիան ես դու զգում, Սթրենջ ջան, և ոչ միայն դու: Շատերն են զգում այն և ես էլ նրանց թվում: Ընդ որում ասեմ, որ հեռախոսս մինչև օրս նախաջրհեղեղային է և ոչ մի անգամ նրա վիբրացիան չի աշխատել: Ըստ իս, վախենալու կարիք չկա և շուտով ամեն ինչ կկարգավորվի:

Այդ մասին լիքը գրքեր կան: Դրանցից մեկն է Կիրաէլի "Մեծ Անցում" գիրքը: Իմ թարգմանությամբ այն կարող ես կարդալ "Գրականություն" բաժնում, եթե հետաքրքիր է:

Մարմնիդ դողն էլ համարյա նույնն է, բայց վիբրացիային գումարած… այսօրվա՝ համար երկու նորությունը: Որը հետևյալն է.

Մարդը՝ բազմատարածքային էություն է: Սա նշանակում է, որ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը գոյությաւն ունի բազմաթիվ տարածքներում, այլ ոչ միայն Երրորդ Տարածքում: Մինչև այժմ, սահմանափակված լինելով ընդամենը Երրորդ Տարածքի մեջ, մենք սահմանափակված ենք միայն մեր մեկ՝ երեքտարածքային, ֆիզիկական "Ես"-ով, ճանաչում ենք միայն նրան, ընկալում և ընդունում ենք միայն նրան: Եվ նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, միգուցէ մեր կյանքի ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր պահերին, երբ մեր այլ "Ես"-երը փորձում են օգնել մեզ ինչ-որ խորհրդով՝ ավելի ճիշտ կատարել մեր քայլերը, ասենք, երազի միջոցով, հիշողության բռնկումով, կամ, ասենք, ականջիդ ինչ-որ ձայն ես լսում կամ էլի մի այլ կերպ, - հիմնականում մենք աչքիթողի ենք անում դա, ուշադրության չենք արժանացնում կամ բառի բուն իմաստով ուղղակի հրաժարվում ենք դրանից, համարելով, որ դա չարից է գալիս…

Այսօր, վերևում հիշատակածս փոփոխությունների հետևանքով, մեր բազմատարածքային "Ես"-երն էլ սկսել են միավորվել: Պատկերացրու, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հայտնվում է քո առջև, ասես թե նյութականանում է ոչնչից, - երևի նման կադրեր արդեն տեսած կլինես ֆիլմերում: Սկզբում ասես թե ֆոկուսից դուրս լինի, աչքիդ մի քանի հատ է երևում, մի պահ տատանվում-տատանվում է ու նոր միայն սկսում է ֆոկուսավորվել, մի հատ է դառնում… Պատկերացնու՞մ ես…

Կարծում եմ, նույն բանը մեզ հետ է կատարվում և դա է ասածդ դողի պատճառը. մեր բազմատարածքային "Ես"-երը սկսել են ֆոկուսավորվել մի մարմնի մեջ… :Think:

----------

Stranger_Friend (09.05.2013), ԱնԱիդա (09.05.2013), Արամ (13.07.2013), Վոլտերա (09.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ կառավարչական մտքի էվոլուցիան թեմայով հայերեն, ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն ի՞նչ լավ հոդված գիտեք կամ թեկուզ ոչ շատ ծավալուն գիրք, եթե հղում տաք, շա՜տ ավելի լավ: Շնորհակալություն...

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Ժողովուրդ կառավարչական մտքի էվոլուցիան թեմայով հայերեն, ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն ի՞նչ լավ հոդված գիտեք կամ թեկուզ ոչ շատ ծավալուն գիրք, եթե հղում տաք, շա՜տ ավելի լավ: Շնորհակալություն...


Յ. Սուվարյան  «Հայ կառավարչական մտքի պատմության ուրվագծեր»Եր., 2005թ, ես գրքում պետքա որ պետքական նյութեր լինի, ազգայինում էլ կա:

----------

Alphaone (17.06.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

Վերջերս նենց զգացողություն ա որ ինչ անում եմ արդեն արել եմ, ծանոթա, ու շատ հաճախ ա լինում դեժավյուն,,, վատն էն ա որ էտ կրկնվելու զգացումից նյարդայնանում եմ…
Ինչի՞ հետևանք կարա լինի:

----------

Alphaone (27.01.2015)

----------


## kuklikanushik

իմ մոտելա հաճախ լինում,բայց չգիտեմ թե ինչից է

----------


## Նարինէ

Այբ ջան, չնայած գրառումդ մայիսին ես արել, բայց այնուհանդերձ պատասխանեմ:
Էլի ոչ մասնագիտական ցավոք.. Եթե սխալ բան կասեմ, մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ մասնագետի դիտողությունները  :Love: 


Անհանսգտութոյւն կարող է առաջանալ բազմաթիվ պատճառներից.. Որևէ հստակ լուծում բոլոր դեպքերի համար չկա: Նախ, առաջին, ամենակարևոր քայլը источник-ը գտնելն է.. Էն որ ասում են, մի բանով զբաղվի որ մոռանաս, էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի.. Խնդիրն առանց լուծելու մղում ենք ենթագիտակցություն, ա տամ վսյո նամնօգօ սլաժնյեյե...

Խնդրի սկզբնաղբյուրը գտնելուց հետո / որն հիմնականում էդքան էլ ակնհայտ չի լինում/ նոր համապապատասխան միջոցներ կիրառել խնդիրը լուծելու համար... ԱՄեն դեպքում՝ հոգեբանին դիմելն ու իրականում խոսելը թեկուզ և մեզ համար ոչ այդքան կարևոր թվացող խնդրիների դեպքում ավելորդ չեմ համարում.. ՈՒղղակի մեր մեջ , դժբախտաբար ընդունված չէ:

Հուսով եմ մի բանով օգնեցի,  լավ մնա  :Wink:

----------

Այբ (07.07.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ներել սովորելու ձևեր կա?ն, կամ ընդհանրապես ոնց կարամ ճշտեմ ներել եմ թե չէ
հ.գ. ես լուրջ եմ հարցնում, հարցն էն ա, որ պահ ա լինում որ ներվածի զգացուղությունը կա, բայց պահ ա գալիս որ չքանում ա

----------


## ivy

> ներել սովորելու ձևեր կա?ն, կամ ընդհանրապես ոնց կարամ ճշտեմ ներել եմ թե չէ
> հ.գ. ես լուրջ եմ հարցնում, հարցն էն ա, որ պահ ա լինում որ ներվածի զգացուղությունը կա, բայց պահ ա գալիս որ չքանում ա


Տվյալ մարդու հետ շփվում ե՞ս, թե հարաբերությունները դադարեցվել են «ներել-չներելու» կամ այլ պատճառով:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Տվյալ մարդու հետ շփվում ե՞ս, թե հարաբերությունները դադարեցվել են «ներել-չներելու» կամ այլ պատճառով:


չէ շփում չկա

----------


## ivy

> չէ շփում չկա


Ուզում ես ներել, որ հարաբերությունները վերականգնվե՞ն, թե՞ ցանկացած դեպքում հարաբերություններն ավարտված են:
Ի՞նչ կարգի հարաբերություններ են եղել տվյալ մարդու հետ: Սիրայի՞ն:
Ի՞նչ պատճառով է շփումը դադարեցվել:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ընկերական հարաբերություններ են եղել, պետք չի որ վերականգնվի, ուղղակի ինձ տանջող զզվանք բան կա, ստի պատճառով,,,

----------


## ivy

Էնքան էլ հարց տվեցի. կարծում էի՝ սիրային պատմություն էր, էն էլ չէ փաստորեն, էհ  :Smile: 

Ընդհանրապես, զգացմունքները շատ հազվադեպ են լինում իրենց «մաքուր» վիճակում, որ կարողանաս հստակ ասել՝ սա զուտ ատելություն է կամ ասենք զուտ վիրավորանքի զգացում. դրանք հիմնականում խառնված են լինում ուրիշ զգացմունքների հետ: Էնպես որ, լրիվ հասկանալի է, թե ինչու է քեզ մեկ թվում, թե ներել ես, մեկ էլ ծանր զգացողություն ապրում, կարծես ամենևին էլ չես ներել: Եթե էդ մարդն արդեն չկա քո կյանքում, եղածն էլ արդեն անցել գնացել է, ուրեմն պիտի ուղղակի ժամանակ անցնի, որ իր հետ կապված բոլոր ապրումներն էլ հետզհետե մարեն ու անհետանան: 
Եթե այնուամենայնիվ մոտդ ծանր նստվածք է մնացել, որը քեզ խանգարում է, փորձիր խոսել դրա մասին որևէ մեկի հետ, ով տեղյակ է կատարվածի մասին: Գուցե դա էլ թույլ կտա, որ եղածը ուրիշ կողմից էլ տեսնես, գուցե էդ «չներված» մարդուն էլ՝ իր մոտիվներով հանդերձ, կարողանաս ավելի լավ հասկանալ:
Ցանկացած դեպքում, փորձիր «բաց թողնել» իրեն ու չֆիքսվել վրան. անցյալում մնացած հարաբերությունների հետքերը չարժի քարշ տալ բերել ներկա. էներգիայի անիմաստ կորուստ է:

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), Chuk (16.07.2013), impression (17.07.2013), Sambitbaba (16.07.2013), Նարինէ (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (19.07.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> _Էնքան էլ հարց տվեցի. կարծում էի՝ սիրային պատմություն էր_, էն էլ չէ փաստորեն, էհ 
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, զգացմունքները շատ հազվադեպ են լինում իրենց «մաքուր» վիճակում, որ կարողանաս հստակ ասել՝ սա զուտ ատելություն է կամ ասենք զուտ վիրավորանքի զգացում. դրանք հիմնականում խառնված են լինում ուրիշ զգացմունքների հետ: Էնպես որ, լրիվ հասկանալի է, թե ինչու է քեզ մեկ թվում, թե ներել ես, մեկ էլ ծանր զգացողություն ապրում, կարծես ամենևին էլ չես ներել: Եթե էդ մարդն արդեն չկա քո կյանքում, եղածն էլ արդեն անցել գնացել է, ուրեմն պիտի ուղղակի ժամանակ անցնի, որ իր հետ կապված բոլոր ապրումներն էլ հետզհետե մարեն ու անհետանան: 
> Եթե այնուամենայնիվ մոտդ ծանր նստվածք է մնացել, որը քեզ խանգարում է, փորձիր խոսել դրա մասին որևէ մեկի հետ, ով տեղյակ է կատարվածի մասին: Գուցե դա էլ թույլ կտա, որ եղածը ուրիշ կողմից էլ տեսնես, գուցե էդ «չներված» մարդուն էլ՝ իր մոտիվներով հանդերձ, կարողանաս ավելի լավ հասկանալ:
> Ցանկացած դեպքում, փորձիր «բաց թողնել» իրեն ու չֆիքսվել վրան. անցյալում մնացած հարաբերությունների հետքերը չարժի քարշ տալ բերել ներկա. էներգիայի անիմաստ կորուստ է:



տենց էլ մքովս անցավ  :Smile:  բայց դրան հետո կանդրադառնանք

ատելություն չի, քանի որ ատելության ժամանակ իրան օգնելու ցանկություն չեմ կարծում կլիներ, վիրավորանքի պահով 15-20 տոկոս կասկածում եմ որ մնացել ա,,
ժամանակ ահագին անեցել ա, ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ 1,8 տարին քիչ չի..
հարազատիս ականջը տարել եմ արդեն էնքան եմ բեռնաթափվել  :Jpit:  անօգուտ ա, ուրիշ կողմից չի երևում, շատ եմ փորփրել
չեմ բերում, պահի տակ գալիս ա :Xeloq:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Երեխեք ջան, կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ ձեր հաճելի զրույցին: Երկար մտածեցի, խառնվել թե ոչ, բայց որոշեցի, որ այլ կերպ չեմ կարող:
Էնպես որ, ավել-պակաս կներեք...

Վիրավորվելը շատ լուրջ արարք է, կարելի է ասել, աններելի արաք է: Այդ արարքը վիրավորվողին ուղղակի անելանելի վիճակի մեջ է դնում և դրանից պրծում չկա:

Եթե դու վիրավորվել ես մեկից, դա քո սրտի վրա սպի է ծնում, դա ծանրանում է քո սրտին: Կներես դու այդ մարդուն թե ոչ` անհայտ է, բայց վիրավորանքը թափանցում է քո ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Արտաքնապես դու կմոռանաս այդ մասին և նույնիսկ երբևիցէ կներես, բայց այն կմնա քո մեջ ու կքայքայի առողջությունդ ու կյանքդ, որովհետև այդ էներգիան ահավոր ավերիչ ուժ ունի և ագրեսիայի, ատելության ձևերից մեկն է:

Ես հիմա կփորձեմ ցույց տալ առանց վիրավորանքների կյանքի մեթոդիկան, բայց սա այն տեղն է, որտեղ ձեզանից շատերը պատնեշի են հանդիպում, քանի որ Աստծո անունը լսելիս այն անմիջապես կրոնի հետ են կապում: Ցավալի է, իհարկե, քանզի սա` այն պահն է, որտեղ, գոնե մի փոքր աշխատեցնելով տրամաբանությունը, հեշտորեն կարելի էր համոզվել, որ կրոն և Աստված` հաճախ լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են:

Մի խոսքով, գոնե նրանց համար, ովքեր կկարողանան տեսնել այդ տարբերությունը, ես ինձ պարտավոր եմ համարում ասել: Ներող եղեք, գիտեմ, որ շատերի գլուխը կցավա սրանից, բայց չասել չեմ կարող, քանզի ես ձեզ սիրում եմ:

Իսկ դուք կարող եք ուղղակի չկարդալ…

Առանց վիրավորանքների կյանքի մեթոդիկան է` սովորել ամեն ինչի մեջ տեսնել Աստծոն: Պետք է սովորել յուրաքանչյուր իրավիճակի մեջ տեսնել Աստծոն, իսկ ամեն մարդու մեջ` Ուսուցչի, ում ուղարկել է Աստված, որպեսզի օգնի մեզ մոտենալ Սիրոն, և հաճախ նրանք, ովքեր մեզ հետ "անարդար" են վարվում, - ավելի լավ ուսուցիչներ են: Հաջող ուսուցման գլխավոր պայմաններից մեկն է` հարգանքը, իսկ ավելի լավ է, սերը դեպի ուսուցիչը, և դա վերաբերվում է թե նախադպրոցական ուսուցմանը, և թե պայծառացած Վարպետի բարձրագույն արժեքները սերտելուն: Եթե ուսուցչին ահրամարում են, ծիծաղում են նրա վրա, ուրեմն, որքան էլ խելոք լինի աշակերտը, հազիվ թե ինչ-որ բան յուրացնի:

Մեր ամբողջ կյանքը դպրոց է, ուր մենք գալիս ենք սովորելու անշահախնդրությանը, ծառայելուն մեկմեկու և, ամենագլխավորը, սովորելու բազմապատկել սերը մեր հոգիների մեջ: Եվ այդ դպրոցում մեզ շրջապատող բոլոր մարդիկ` բոլորը, - մեր Ուսուցիչներն են: Եթե մենք սկսում ենք վերաբերվել բոլորին հարգանքով և երախտագիտությամբ, ապրում ենք գիտակցված, ուրեմն մեզ ավելի ու ավելի քիչ ծանր ու ցավոտ դասեր են անհրաժեշտ, մենք սկսում են կատարելագործվել ավելի ու ավելի արագ բոլոր տեսանկյուններից:

Հարկավոր է դարձնել քեզ համար օրենք. հենց որ հիշում ես մեկին, ով քեզ մոտ գոնե մի փոքր վիրավորանք է հարուցում` խոնարհվիր նրա առջև նույն վայրկյանին, իսկ եթե գտնվում ես մարդկանց շրջապատում, կամ հիվանդ ես և անուժ, արա այդ մտքում: Եվ այդ ժամանակ քեզ հեշտ կլինի հասկանալ պատվիրանը, որ շատ լավ գիտեն բոլորը, անկախ նրանից, հավատացյալ են, թե աթեիստ.

_…Սիրեցեք ձեր թշնամիներին, օրհնեցեք ձեզ անիծողներին, բարություն արեք ձեզ ատողներին և աղոթեցեք նրանց համար, ովքեր չարչարում են ձեզ և հալածում…_

Խոնարհվելը նմանապես շատ արագ ոչնչացնում է ենթագիտակցական վիրավորանքը, ագրեսիան, և, ամենակարևորը, հպարտությունը` մեր բոլոր տանջանքների ու դժբաքխտությունների աղբյուրը:

Հարկավոր է հիշել շատ կարևոր մի բան. *որպեսզի կարողանաս վիրավորվել, դրանից առաջ պետք է հասցնես մեծ քանակությամբ հպարտություն կուտակել:*

Արևելյան, հատկապես բուդդայական փիլիսոփայության տեսակետից, վիրավորանքներ ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունեն, այդ ամենը տեղի է ունենում մեր մտքում միայն: Մեր մտքում անվերջ ինչ-որ բան շշնջացող այն ձայնը, որն ինչ-որ պատմություն է հորինում այնտեղ և որին մենք սկսում ենք հավատալ, - դա մեր էգոն է: Եվ որքան մեծ է մեր էգոն, այնքան ավելի շատ ենք մենք հավատում այդ պատմություններին ու համարում ենք մեզ. զոհ, փրկիչ, ագրեսոր:

Հնարավոր չէ վիրավորել մեկին, ում մոտ բացակայում է էգոն կամ այն շատ փոքրիկ է, ինչի պատճառով նրա միտքը խաղաղ է: Որքան ավելի շատ ենք մենք վիրավորված, այնքան ավելի սուբյեկտիվ ենք տեսնում պատկերը, այնքան ավելի սահմանափակ: Մենք կատարվածի միայն մի մասն ենք տեսնում, այլ ոչ թե պատկերն ամբողջությամբ, մենք չենք էլ մտածում փորձել տեսնել պատկերը մեզ վիրավորողի կողմից: Մենք չենք հասկանում, թե ինչու և ինչի համար դա տեղի ունեցավ: 

Իսկ եթե հասկանայինք, որ այդ աստվածային խաղի նպատակն այն է, որպեսզի մոտենանք Աստվածայինին, որպեսզի կարողանանք լցվել սիրով և տեսնել, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ` մեր Ուսուցիչն է, հրեշտակ է, ուղարկված Վերևից, այդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կընկներ:

*Աստված մեզ միայն հրեշտակներ է ուղարկում:*

----------

ԱնԱիդա (03.08.2013), Ուլուանա (19.07.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Մարդեր, էս մի քանի տարի ա, մեկ-մեկ սենց ա լինում`հենց ուզում եմ քնեմ, էն պահին, որ արդեն պիտի քնեմ, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ ու երազ դեռ չեմ տեսնում, միանգամից վեր եմ թռնում, առանց որևէ ակնհայտ պատճառի: Ոչ երազ եմ տեսնում, ոչ ինչ-որ բան եմ զգում, ուղղակի կտրուկ շարժում եմ անում ու արթնանում եմ, իսկ մեկ-մեկ էլ ոչ թե ամբողջ մարմնով եմ տենց անում, այլ ոտքս կամ ձեռքս եմ շարժում ու դրանից արթնանում եմ:Իսկ էս վերջերս էդ շատացել ա, ինչի՞ց կլինի: 
Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա ավելի շատ սրա առաջացման մեխանիզմը ու հնարավոր ա՞ առանց քնաբերների կամ անքսիոլիտիկների պայքարել  :Think:

----------

Arpine (21.07.2013), Smokie (22.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.07.2013), Աթեիստ (21.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մարդեր, էս մի քանի տարի ա, մեկ-մեկ սենց ա լինում`հենց ուզում եմ քնեմ, էն պահին, որ արդեն պիտի քնեմ, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ ու երազ դեռ չեմ տեսնում, միանգամից վեր եմ թռնում, առանց որևէ ակնհայտ պատճառի: Ոչ երազ եմ տեսնում, ոչ ինչ-որ բան եմ զգում, ուղղակի կտրուկ շարժում եմ անում ու արթնանում եմ, իսկ մեկ-մեկ էլ ոչ թե ամբողջ մարմնով եմ տենց անում, այլ ոտքս կամ ձեռքս եմ շարժում ու դրանից արթնանում եմ:Իսկ էս վերջերս էդ շատացել ա, ինչի՞ց կլինի: 
> Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա ավելի շատ սրա առաջացման մեխանիզմը ու հնարավոր ա՞ առանց քնաբերների կամ անքսիոլիտիկների պայքարել



Ես էլ եմ տենց անում, երեխեքս էլ :-)
Մի քիչ Վերային ա խանգարում, բայց ոչ էնքան, որ մտածենք դրա դեմ պայքարելու մասին:
Բայց պատճառն ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր:

----------

Arpine (21.07.2013), Freeman (21.07.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես էլ եմ տենց անում, երեխեքս էլ :-)
> Մի քիչ Վերային ա խանգարում, բայց ոչ էնքան, որ մտածենք դրա դեմ պայքարելու մասին:
> Բայց պատճառն ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր:


Առաջ ես էլ չէի մտածում, բայց վերջերս ահագին խանգարում ա ու մի քանի ամիս ա ցերեկները դրա պատճառով չեմ կարում քնեմ` գիշերը մեկ-մեկ ա լինում, իսկ ցերեկը միշտ, երբ ուզում եմ քնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Arpine

Իմ հետ էլա լինում ու շատերի մոտա լինում, եթե ոչ բոլորի: Ու ոչ միայն քնելիս այլ քնած ժամանակ էլ ես մեկ-մեկ ոնց որ «վեր թռչեմ», էդ պահին մկաններս լարվում են, հնարավորա ինչ-որ պաշտպանական ռեակցիա լինի: Ես չգիտեմ, բայց ինձ էլա հետքրքիր: Կարող ա ինչ-որ ֆիզիոլոգիական պրոցես էլ կա: Ինչ էլ լինի դժվար անհայտ լինի, էդքան տարածվածա  :Smile: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարդեր, էս մի քանի տարի ա, մեկ-մեկ սենց ա լինում`հենց ուզում եմ քնեմ, էն պահին, որ արդեն պիտի քնեմ, բայց դեռ կիսաքուն եմ ու երազ դեռ չեմ տեսնում, միանգամից վեր եմ թռնում, առանց որևէ ակնհայտ պատճառի: Ոչ երազ եմ տեսնում, ոչ ինչ-որ բան եմ զգում, ուղղակի կտրուկ շարժում եմ անում ու արթնանում եմ, իսկ մեկ-մեկ էլ ոչ թե ամբողջ մարմնով եմ տենց անում, այլ ոտքս կամ ձեռքս եմ շարժում ու դրանից արթնանում եմ:Իսկ էս վերջերս էդ շատացել ա, ինչի՞ց կլինի: 
> Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա ավելի շատ սրա առաջացման մեխանիզմը ու հնարավոր ա՞ առանց քնաբերների կամ անքսիոլիտիկների պայքարել


Նյարդաբան Սամսոնին գիտե՞ս: Այ իրան հարցրու, ինքը քնի խանգարումներով ա զբաղվում, հաստատ կիմանա:

----------

Freeman (21.07.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Իմ մոտ էլ ա լինում, բայց ոչ օրինաչափ, այսինքն կարողա մի ահագին ժամանակ չլինի ու մեկ էլ լինի :Smile: 

Բյուր մեկ էլ մի բան ասա էլի, Գայուշը ահավոր, դողալու աստիճան վախենում ա էն փափուկ շորեր հագած մուլտ հերոսներից, ասենք մյուս մայթին տեսնում ա օրանժ էլիֆանտի փղիկին, վազելով փախնում ա, այ էդ աստիճան վախենում ա: ԱՆգամ, ես տարել ցույց եմ տվել, որ դրա մեջ մարդ ա, գլուխը հանել եմ տվել, որ տեսնի, բայց միևնույնն ա, ահավոր վախենում ա: Դա ինչ ա, կանցնի արդյոք, արժի դրա դեմ պայքարել, արժի դիմել մասնագետի կամ առհասարակ, ասա ինչ անենք էլի:

----------

Smokie (22.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ մոտ էլ ա լինում, բայց ոչ օրինաչափ, այսինքն կարողա մի ահագին ժամանակ չլինի ու մեկ էլ լինի
> 
> Բյուր մեկ էլ մի բան ասա էլի, Գայուշը ահավոր, դողալու աստիճան վախենում ա էն փափուկ շորեր հագած մուլտ հերոսներից, ասենք մյուս մայթին տեսնում ա օրանժ էլիֆանտի փղիկին, վազելով փախնում ա, այ էդ աստիճան վախենում ա: ԱՆգամ, ես տարել ցույց եմ տվել, որ դրա մեջ մարդ ա, գլուխը հանել եմ տվել, որ տեսնի, բայց միևնույնն ա, ահավոր վախենում ա: Դա ինչ ա, կանցնի արդյոք, արժի դրա դեմ պայքարել, արժի դիմել մասնագետի կամ առհասարակ, ասա ինչ անենք էլի:


Ի դեպ, կարող ա սթրեսված լինելուց էլ լինի: Ինձ մոտ էլ ա լինում, ու հիմնականում հենց սթրեսի հետ կապված թվացյալ ազդակներից եմ վեր թռնում: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Գայուշին, երևի փոքր ժամանակ վախացրել-բան եք արել: Հոգեբաններն ավելի լավ կասեն: Ամեն դեպքում՝ կարծում եմ վտանգավոր բան չկա, բուժման կարիք չունի:

----------

keyboard (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հով, աղջիկս էլ ա վախում էդ հայվաններից, ինչքան ուզում ա ասեմ, որ մեջը մերդ ա բան ման, էդ իրա համար անհասկանաի մուտանտ ա ու ինքը վիզ դրած վախում ա  :LOL:  Ասենք եթե ծնունդ ա գնում ու դրանցից են կանչած լինում, թեմա ա, էդ օրանժ էլեֆանտ մտնել դուրս գալը պրոբլեմ ա, որտեվ էդ կենդանին մուտքի մոտ ա կանգնում ու տենց  :LOL:  Բայց ինձ թվում ա տարիքի հետ կանցնի, որտև ես տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որ մեծացել ա ու դեռ դրանցից վախում ա  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), Chuk (22.07.2013), keyboard (22.07.2013), Moonwalker (22.07.2013), Smokie (22.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.07.2013), Գալաթեա (22.07.2013), Ուլուանա (22.07.2013)

----------


## Smokie

> Առաջ ես էլ չէի մտածում, բայց վերջերս ահագին խանգարում ա ու մի քանի ամիս ա ցերեկները դրա պատճառով չեմ կարում քնեմ` գիշերը մեկ-մեկ ա լինում, իսկ ցերեկը միշտ, երբ ուզում եմ քնեմ


Իմ մոտ քիչ ա եղել նման բան, բայց եղածը տպավորվել ու հիշվել ա: Ի միջի այլոց իմն էլա ցերեկային ժամերին եղել ու ինչքան հիշում եմ մեջքի վրա եմ պառկած եղել, կամ էնպիսի դիրքով, ինչ դիրքով որ գիշերները չեմ քնում: Էդ շարժումից նենց միանգամից վեր եմ թռնում ու մի քանի վայրկյան շշմած-վախեցած վիճակ ա լինում մոտս:

----------


## keyboard

> Հով, աղջիկս էլ ա վախում էդ հայվաններից, ինչքան ուզում ա ասեմ, որ մեջը մերդ ա բան ման, էդ իրա համար անհասկանաի մուտանտ ա ու ինքը վիզ դրած վախում ա  Ասենք եթե ծնունդ ա գնում ու դրանցից են կանչած լինում, թեմա ա, էդ օրանժ էլեֆանտ մտնել դուրս գալը պրոբլեմ ա, որտեվ էդ կենդանին մուտքի մոտ ա կանգնում ու տենց  Բայց ինձ թվում ա տարիքի հետ կանցնի, որտև ես տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որ մեծացել ա ու դեռ դրանցից վախում ա


Բագ, էտ ծնունդներ գնալը մի հատ նենց պռոբլեմ ա, որ ես դրանից դեպրեսիայի մեջ եմ ընկոնում, սաղ երեխեքը խաղում, վազվզում են, իմ աղջիկը մորը գրկած լացում ա, չգիտեմ էլ արդեն ոնց վարվեմ, նենց ա ազդում վրես, քիչ ա մնում էդ մուտանտներին սակացնեմ, որ տենա սատկացնում եմ չվախենա  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում հուսադրող բաներ ասեցիք, մի քիչ թեթև կնայեմ արդեն սրանից հետո:

----------

Freeman (22.07.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## melancholia

> Բագ, էտ ծնունդներ գնալը մի հատ նենց պռոբլեմ ա, որ ես դրանից դեպրեսիայի մեջ եմ ընկոնում, սաղ երեխեքը խաղում, վազվզում են, իմ աղջիկը մորը գրկած լացում ա, չգիտեմ էլ արդեն ոնց վարվեմ, նենց ա ազդում վրես, քիչ ա մնում էդ մուտանտներին սակացնեմ, որ տենա սատկացնում եմ չվախենա 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում հուսադրող բաներ ասեցիք, մի քիչ թեթև կնայեմ արդեն սրանից հետո:


իսկ իմ աղջիկը հակառակը..........Ասում եմ արի էս ,,կենդանու ,, հետ նկարվի, ասումա, մամ, կենդանի չի, մարդա, էտպես անում են, որ երեխաներին ուրախացնեն, բայց ծիծաղս չի գալիս:

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), keyboard (22.07.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հով, աղջիկս էլ ա վախում էդ հայվաններից, ինչքան ուզում ա ասեմ, որ մեջը մերդ ա բան ման, էդ իրա համար անհասկանաի մուտանտ ա ու ինքը վիզ դրած վախում ա  Ասենք եթե ծնունդ ա գնում ու դրանցից են կանչած լինում, թեմա ա, էդ օրանժ էլեֆանտ մտնել դուրս գալը պրոբլեմ ա, որտեվ էդ կենդանին մուտքի մոտ ա կանգնում ու տենց  Բայց ինձ թվում ա տարիքի հետ կանցնի, որտև ես տենց մարդ չեմ ճանաչում, որ մեծացել ա ու դեռ դրանցից վախում ա


Ուրեմն պրոբլեմը կենդանու մեջ ա, ոչ թե էրեխեքի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (04.10.2013), keyboard (22.07.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (22.07.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

Քնի մեջ խոսելու սովորություն ունեմ: Կարևոր չի դժվարությամբ եմ քնում ետ օրը, թե՝ հանգիստ, քիչ եմ քնւմ, թե՝ շատ, անհանգիստ եմ լինում, թե չէ... Համրյա շաբաթը մի անգամ ինձ ասում են, որ քնիս մեջ խոսացել եմ: ճամբարում էլ, որ հոգնած էի լինում ու արջի քուն էի մնում, էլի ասում էին գիշերը խոսում եմ: Բայց երբեք չի եղել, որ հասկանան ինչ եմ ասում: Մենակ մի անգամ, երբ անհասկանալի բառ եմ ասել մի քանի անգամ, ախպերս եկելա, հարցրել ա ինչ եմ ասում, սկսել եմ հետը կռիվ անելը, թե ոնց չի հասկանում ինչ եմ ասում, ընթացքում  իմ ձենից արթնացել եմ: Արթնանալուց մտքիս մեջ եղել ա ետ հորինածս բառը, բայց չէի հիշում թե եդ ինչ էր նշանակում, ինչ էի ուզում ասել.

Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել էս երևույթից  :Sad:

----------

Smokie (08.10.2013), Vardik! (04.10.2013), Նարե91 (05.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Քնի մեջ խոսելու սովորություն ունեմ: Կարևոր չի դժվարությամբ եմ քնում ետ օրը, թե՝ հանգիստ, քիչ եմ քնւմ, թե՝ շատ, անհանգիստ եմ լինում, թե չէ... Համրյա շաբաթը մի անգամ ինձ ասում են, որ քնիս մեջ խոսացել եմ: ճամբարում էլ, որ հոգնած էի լինում ու արջի քուն էի մնում, էլի ասում էին գիշերը խոսում եմ: Բայց երբեք չի եղել, որ հասկանան ինչ եմ ասում: Մենակ մի անգամ, երբ անհասկանալի բառ եմ ասել մի քանի անգամ, ախպերս եկելա, հարցրել ա ինչ եմ ասում, սկսել եմ հետը կռիվ անելը, թե ոնց չի հասկանում ինչ եմ ասում, ընթացքում  իմ ձենից արթնացել եմ: Արթնանալուց մտքիս մեջ եղել ա ետ հորինածս բառը, բայց չէի հիշում թե եդ ինչ էր նշանակում, ինչ էի ուզում ասել.
> 
> Ինչպե՞ս ազատվել էս երևույթից


Դա լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ է, շատ մարդիկ են քնի մեջ խոսում: Ու դրանից ազատվելու կարիք չկա:

----------

Lusina (15.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (15.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դա լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ է, շատ մարդիկ են քնի մեջ խոսում: Ու դրանից ազատվելու կարիք չկա:


Կա, ինչ գաղտնիք ունես, տանեցիներն իմանում են  :LOL:

----------

Vardik! (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (15.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կա, ինչ գաղտնիք ունես, տանեցիներն իմանում են


Կոնկրետ ես որ խոսում եմ, հոդաբաշխ խոսք չի լինում, անհասկանալի բառեր են, փոքր ժամանակվանից մինչև հիմա:

----------

Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (15.10.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Դա լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ է, շատ մարդիկ են քնի մեջ խոսում: Ու դրանից ազատվելու կարիք չկա:


Դե ամեն դեպքում հաճելի չի, կարող ա նենց բարձր խոսամ, մնացածին քնից հանեմ, կամ ինքս իմ ձենից վեր թռնեմ

----------


## Rhayader

> Դե ամեն դեպքում հաճելի չի, կարող ա նենց բարձր խոսամ, մնացածին քնից հանեմ, կամ ինքս իմ ձենից վեր թռնեմ


Ուրեմն կամ պիտի հաշտվեն դրա հետ, կամ պիտի քնի մասնագետի մոտ գնաս (ոչ թե մասնագետ քնողի, այլ քնի ուղղությամբ մասնագիտացող բժշկի)

----------

Alphaone (15.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (15.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Կոնկրետ ես որ խոսում եմ, հոդաբաշխ խոսք չի լինում, անհասկանալի բառեր են, փոքր ժամանակվանից մինչև հիմա:


ես ընդհանրապես մարսերեն եմ խոսում, բայց մեկ էլ տեսար, մոտակայքում մարսերեն հասկացող լինի, բայց Ջինեստրա ջան, իմ մոտ 18-ից հետո լրիվ վերացավ, բայց չգիտեմ, քո մոտ էլ կվերանա, թե չէ, ուղղակի երեևի քո ակտիվ երազատեսության փուլն իրականում հետաքրքիր է, ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր երազում խոսող մարդիկ ֆանտաստիկ հետարքիր երազներ են հետո պատմում  :Smile:

----------

Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> ես ընդհանրապես մարսերեն եմ խոսում, բայց մեկ էլ տեսար, մոտակայքում մարսերեն հասկացող լինի, բայց Ջինեստրա ջան, իմ մոտ 18-ից հետո լրիվ վերացավ, բայց չգիտեմ, քո մոտ էլ կվերանա, թե չէ, ուղղակի երեևի քո ակտիվ երազատեսության փուլն իրականում հետաքրքիր է, ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր երազում խոսող մարդիկ ֆանտաստիկ հետարքիր երազներ են հետո պատմում


Չէ, ես եդպես հետաքրքիր երազներ չեմ տեսնում: Առաջ առանձին սենյակ չունեի, ինչ խոսում էի լսում էին: Էս վերջերս ա որ սենյակիս դուռը փակ եմ քնում ու չեմ իմանում գիշերը խոսացել եմ թե չէ :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), Vardik! (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես էլ էի փոքր ժամանակ, համարյա ամեն օր, քնի մեջ խոսում, բայց առավոտյան, որ արթնանում էի, լրիվ հիշում էի ինչ եմ խոսացել: 18 տարեկանից հետո հազվադեպ էի քնի մեջ խոսում, բայց մամաս ասում էր, որ շատ հաճախակի բարձր ծիծաղում եմ  :Jpit: , բայց դա չէի հիշում: 
Էս վերջերս էլ, կամ մամաս ա սկսել լավ քնել, կամ էլ ես էլ եմ խոսելն ու ծիծաղելը թարգել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (16.10.2013), Arpine (16.10.2013), Smokie (17.10.2013), Vardik! (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013), Ուլուանա (18.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ջին, փաստորեն մենակ իմ մոտ չի դադարելը, Արևհատիկնէլ նույն սինդրոմներն ունի, էնպես որ շանսեր կան խոսելը աստիճանաբանր նվազեցնելու, թեև ես հակված եմ էդ լրիվ նորմալ երևույթ համարել, եթե կողքիդ մարդիկ նորմալ են ու քո խոսելուց առավոտյան սև հումորներ ու էլի լիքը աննորմալություններ չեն ուռճացնի  :LOL:

----------

Vardik! (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Էդ հեչ, ես որ բանակից նոր էի եկել, պատկերացնում էք գիշերը, ի~~~~նչ «խոսալ» էի խոսում, բայց հիմա ոնց որ դզվել եմ, անպարկեշտ բառեր չեմ օգտագործում` էդ լավա:

----------

Vardik! (16.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (16.10.2013), Նիկեա (16.10.2013)

----------


## Նիկեա

Քնիս մեջ չեմ խոսում:Բայց մեկ-մեկ ընենց մղձավանջներ եմ տեսնում,որ ինձ թվում է,թե էլ աչքերս չեմ կարողանալու բացել ու մինչև չեմ լացում,չեմ կարողանում քնիցս զարթնել:

----------

Arpine (16.10.2013), Vardik! (16.10.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Ես էլ եմ ուզում քնի մեջ խոսելու մասին ասել: Բայց վերևում բերված օրինակներին հակառակ,իմ մոտ էդ սովորությունը հենց 18-իցա սկսվել: Երկար ժամանակ չկար,բայց վերջերս նորից սկսել եմ խոսել... Ինչի՞ց կլնի:

----------

Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (07.11.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

ինչպես խուսափել կոմնակի ազդեցություններից? օր. երբ քեզ մոտ խոսում են մեկի մասը վատը կամ ինչ որ իրավիճակ են ներկայացնում ենպես, որ դա քեզ հետ կապ չունի, բայց դու անկախ քեզանից լարվում ես էտ ամենի նկատմամբ

----------


## մարիօ

Էսօր մեկն ինձ հարցնում էր, թե ինչպես կարելի է լցնել մեջիդ դատարկությունը. ես իմ իմացած ու օգտագործած  համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն ասեցի, բայց իրան ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ. ինչ-որ աշխատող տարբերակ կա՞ չգիտես որտեղից ու երբ առաջացած դատարկությունը լցնելու համար… :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էսօր մեկն ինձ հարցնում էր, թե ինչպես կարելի է լցնել մեջիդ դատարկությունը. ես իմ իմացած ու օգտագործած  համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն ասեցի, բայց իրան ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ. ինչ-որ աշխատող տարբերակ կա՞ չգիտես որտեղից ու երբ առաջացած դատարկությունը լցնելու համար…


Սեփական* ես*ով: եթե քեզ ներսում դատարկ ես զգում ուրեմն դու էլ էնտեղ չկաս, տեղում չես:

----------

erexa (08.11.2013), Sambitbaba (08.11.2013)

----------


## Ariadna

> Սեփական* ես*ով: եթե քեզ ներսում դատարկ ես զգում ուրեմն դու էլ էնտեղ չկաս, տեղում չես:


Չամիչ ջան, քո ասածը ընդամենը սիրուն խոսքեր են, կարծում եմ։ Մարդը ասում ա դատարկ եմ, ասես՝ դե եսով լցրու, ինքն էլ ասի՝ վաայ, շնորհակալություն, մտքովս չէր անցել  :Jpit: )))))

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013), murmushka (08.11.2013), VisTolog (08.11.2013), Գալաթեա (08.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան, քո ասածը ընդամենը սիրուն խոսքեր են, կարծում եմ։ Մարդը ասում ա դատարկ եմ, ասես՝ դե եսով լցրու, ինքն էլ ասի՝ վաայ, շնորհակալություն, մտքովս չէր անցել )))))


Ariadna ջան, պարզաբենեմ, էս մտքի վերաբերյալ կարելի է անվերջ խոսել, ասելու շատ բան կա, բայց սկզբի համար, որպեսզի ասելիքս ավելի հասկանալի դառն ա փորձենք վերլուծել: Սովորական, շարքային մարդը, հիմնականում, ինչպե՞ս է լցնում իր օրը, հատկապես ազատ ժամանակը: Հեռուստացույց, ֆիլմեր, ժամանցային հաղորդումներ, համակարգիչ, ինտերնետային խաղեր, սոցիալական կայքեր, մեր օրերում սրանք են ժամանցի հիմնական ձեւերը: Ի՞նչ է անում մարդը երբ օգտվում է ժամանցի այս ձեւերից, մարդը զբաղեցնում է իր միտքը այն ամենով ինչը որ հանդիսանում է *ուրիշների* ստեղծագործական մտքի պտուղը: Ինչքան մարդը ավելի շատ է փորձում այս ձեւերով լցնել օրը, լցնել ներսի դատարկությունը էնքան դատարկության զգացողությունը ավելանում է, սրվում է, քանի որ այս ամենի մեջ դու չկաս, կա Պողոսի ստեղծած ֆիլմը, կա Կիրակոսի ստեղծած ժամանցային հաղորդումը, կա Մարտիրոսի ստեղծած սոցիալական կայքը եւ այլն.......Դրա համար պետք է ավելի շատ ժամանակ տրամադրել այն ամենին որտեղ կաս դու: Եթե իսկապես սուր ձեւով զգում ես ներսի դատարկություն, ապա ժամանակն է լրջորեն զբաղվելու ինքդ քեզանով, ինչպե՞ս դա անել, օրվա մեջ գոնե մեկ ժամ առանձնանալ, անջատել հեռախոս, համակարգիչ, հեռուստացույց ամեն ինչ, հանի էտ ամեն ինչը ներսիցդ, նստի նայի քո ներսը ու նայի տես ի՞նչ կա էնտեղ, ո՞վ կա էնտեղ:

----------

E-la Via (09.11.2013), Ripsim (08.11.2013), Sambitbaba (09.11.2013), Vardik! (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013), Ուլուանա (08.11.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Էս վերջերս նկատում եմ թե մարդկանց մոտ ինչ սարսափելի կախվածություն է կա հեռուստացույցից, համակարգչից, հատկապես սերիալներից: Մարդիկ կան, որ անգամ եթե չեն նայում, բայց հեռուստացույցը պիտի պարտադիր ամենաբարձրի վրա միացրած լինի: Մարդիկ պարզապես սարսափում են մի 5 րոպե լռությունից, առանձնությունից:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Իրականում էս խնդիրը շատ ավելի խորն է, բնականաբար, սկիզբ է առնում մանկությունից, երբ ծոնղների, էսպես կոչված խիստ դաստիարակության արդյունքում, մարդը մեծանալով վերածվում է սոցիալական ռոբոտի: Երեխային փոքրուց զրկում են սեփական անհատականությունից, սովորացնում են թե նա ինչ պիտի զգա, ինչպես պիտի զգա, թույլ չեն տալիս լինեն էնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, այլ պարտադրում են լինել էնպիսին ինչպիսին պետք է լինի: Արդյունքում մարդը վերջնականապես անտեսում է իր իրական զգացմունքները, իրական մտքերը, իրական ցանկությունները, ապրում է սոցիալական ռոբոտի պես ներսում մշատեպես ունենալով դատարկության անմխիթար զգացում:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.11.2013), Vardik! (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Ariadna

Միգուցե ճիշտ ես Չամիչ ջան, ուղղակի ես հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, հեռախոսս անջատեմ ու նստեմ ինքս իմ ներսը նայեմ։ Ես ավելի պրակտիկ եմ էս հարցերում, իմ կարծիքով կարող է օգնել սիրահարվելը, կյանքում ինչ որ նոր հետաքրքրությունը, նոր աշխատանքը, նոր շրջապատը, ինչ որ մի բանի ձգտումը և հասնելու ուղիներ փնտրելը, վերջապես երեխա ունենալը։

----------


## Չամիչ

> Միգուցե ճիշտ ես Չամիչ ջան, ուղղակի ես հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, հեռախոսս անջատեմ ու նստեմ ինքս իմ ներսը նայեմ։ Ես ավելի պրակտիկ եմ էս հարցերում, իմ կարծիքով կարող է օգնել սիրահարվելը, կյանքում ինչ որ նոր հետաքրքրությունը, նոր աշխատանքը, նոր շրջապատը, ինչ որ մի բանի ձգտումը և հասնելու ուղիներ փնտրելը, վերջապես երեխա ունենալը։


Դե հեռախոսը անջատելը մի քիչ չափազանցրի, հեռախոսը կարելի է անջատել այն դեպքում, երբ քեզ 5 րոպեն մեկ զանգահարում են :Smile: : Արիադնա ջան, խոսքը օրվա մեջ մեկ ժամ տրամադրելու մասին է, բնականաբար մարդը պիտի շարունակի ապրել բնականոն կյանքով, սիրահարվի, ամուսնանա, երեխաներ ունենա, բայց կարծում եմ, անգամ երեխան չի կարող փրկել ներսի դատարկությունից, եթե մարդը ներսից լցված չէ սեփական անհատականությամբ:

----------

E-la Via (09.11.2013), Sambitbaba (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե հեռախոսը անջատելը մի քիչ չափազանցրի, հեռախոսը կարելի է անջատել այն դեպքում, երբ քեզ 5 րոպեն մեկ զանգահարում են: Արիադնա ջան, խոսքը օրվա մեջ մեկ ժամ տրամադրելու մասին է, բնականաբար մարդը պիտի շարունակի ապրել բնականոն կյանքով, սիրահարվի, ամուսնանա, երեխաներ ունենա, բայց կարծում եմ, անգամ երեխան չի կարող փրկել ներսի դատարկությունից, եթե մարդը ներսից լցված չէ սեփական անհատականությամբ:


Դե ես հասկանում եմ հեռախոսը անջատելը ինչ իմաստով ես ասում, ես էլ դա կրկնելով ի նկատի ունեմ մնացած ամեն ինչը, շրջապատից կտրվելն ու ինքդ քեզանով մնալը։ Երևի թե դա մարդու բնույթից է արդեն, ով ինչից ա լիցքեր ստանում։ Ես իմ բնույթով ակտիվ  ու շփվող եմ, ու դատարկությունը ինձ այցելում ա, եթե չունեմ կյանքս լցնող ինձ համար անհրաժեշտ վերևում նշածս տարրերը։

Հ.Գ. Բայց թեմայից շեղվելով՝ մի բան ասեմ. ստորագրությունդ նոր տեսա ու նախանձեցի, երանի ինձ էլ էդպես թվար  :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

Հաճախ եմ դեպրեսիաների մեջ ընկնում: Ի՞նչ անել...

----------


## Agni

> Հաճախ եմ դեպրեսիաների մեջ ընկնում: Ի՞նչ անել...


Այբ ջան երևի ուզում ես ասել, տրամադրության անկում ես հաճախ ունենում, դեպրեսիան ավելի ուրիշ երևույթա… Իսկ տրամադրության անկման պատճառները շատ տարբեր են լինում, դու կարող ես ուշադրություն դարձնես ինչ տեսակ իրավիճակներից հետո ես ունենում նման տրամադրություն, կա՞ արդյոք նմանություն էտ իրավիճակների միջև, որ ավելի շատ հասկանաս պատճառը… եթե ուզում ես մանրամասնես կարող ես ՊՄ գրել:

----------

Այբ (09.11.2013), Նիկեա (09.11.2013)

----------


## erexa

> Էսօր մեկն ինձ հարցնում էր, թե ինչպես կարելի է լցնել մեջիդ դատարկությունը. ես իմ իմացած ու օգտագործած  համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն ասեցի, բայց իրան ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ. ինչ-որ աշխատող տարբերակ կա՞ չգիտես որտեղից ու երբ առաջացած դատարկությունը լցնելու համար…


Դատարկության զգացողություն մարդ ունենում է, երբ էսպես ասած, նրա «կյանքի էլեմենտն» էլ է դատարկվում: Այ էդ դատարկ էլեմենտը, լցնել է պետք: Եթե անձը հնարավորություն ունի, ապա ցանկալի է, որ նա տանից  դուրս, (մեկ ուրիշ մարդկանց հետ) որևէ հաճելի բանով զբաղվի, իր համար հաճելի զբաղմունք գտնի: Հաճելի բանով զբաղվելն, օգնում է մարդուն, լցնել առաջացած դատարկությունը:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (09.11.2013)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

> Էսօր մեկն ինձ հարցնում էր, թե ինչպես կարելի է լցնել մեջիդ դատարկությունը. ես իմ իմացած ու օգտագործած  համարյա բոլոր տարբերակներն ասեցի, բայց իրան ոչ մեկը դուր չեկավ. ինչ-որ աշխատող տարբերակ կա՞ չգիտես որտեղից ու երբ առաջացած դատարկությունը լցնելու համար…


էտ մարդու ներսում հաստատ միշտ դատարկություն չի եղել, թող փորձի հասկանա ինչից և երբ սկսվեց էտ զգացողությունը, ինչ որ բան պակասե, կորել ա. իսկ երբ մարդու կյանքում ինչ որ արժեք կորում ա պետքա իրան անմիջապես փոխարինել նորով, էտ պարագայում էտ զգացողությունը կվերանա

----------


## մարիօ

> էտ մարդու ներսում հաստատ միշտ դատարկություն չի եղել, թող փորձի հասկանա ինչից և երբ սկսվեց էտ զգացողությունը, ինչ որ բան պակասե, կորել ա. իսկ երբ մարդու կյանքում ինչ որ արժեք կորում ա պետքա իրան անմիջապես փոխարինել նորով, էտ պարագայում էտ զգացողությունը կվերանա


Հենց էդ ա հարցը, որ ինքը ոչ հասկանում ա, թե ինչ ա եղել, ոչ էլ էն, թե ինչից ա դատարկվել, կամ ինչով լցնի, շատ խառը մարդ ա :Xeloq:

----------


## SSS

Հարցս փոքրիիկսա վերաբերվում, ճիշտն ասած մանուկների բաժնում չգտա համապատասխան թեմա.
Տղաս 2 տարեկան 3 ամսեկանա, այլանդակ վախենումա լույսերից ու  բարձր երաժշտությունից,բժիշկն ասաց ,որ դա հիմնականում թթվածնաքաղցով ծնված երեխաների մոտա լինում և 4 տարեկանից կանցնի, բայց երկրորդ կարծիքն էլ չէր խանգարի, միգուցե ինչ որ  հնարքներ կան ,որոնց միջոցով կարելի է  նվազեցել էդ վախը

----------


## Vardik!

Ես բժիշկ չեմ, բայց որպես ծնող կարող եմ իմ փորձով կիսվել: 

Երբեք պետք չէ համառորեն երեխային հրամցնել այն, ինչից ինքը վախենում է: Նա դեռ շատ փոքր է: Էդպիսով միայն կամրապնդեք նրա վախն ու տագնապը: Ընդհանրապես, իր տարիքի համար նորմալ է նման բաներից վախենալ: Բայց դե ձայն էլ կա, ձայն էլ: Նայած, թե ինչից է վախենում: Ամեն դեպքում, զերծ պահեք նրան այդ ամենից:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հարցս փոքրիիկսա վերաբերվում, ճիշտն ասած մանուկների բաժնում չգտա համապատասխան թեմա.
> Տղաս 2 տարեկան 3 ամսեկանա, այլանդակ վախենումա լույսերից ու  բարձր երաժշտությունից,բժիշկն ասաց ,որ դա հիմնականում թթվածնաքաղցով ծնված երեխաների մոտա լինում և 4 տարեկանից կանցնի, բայց երկրորդ կարծիքն էլ չէր խանգարի, միգուցե ինչ որ  հնարքներ կան ,որոնց միջոցով կարելի է  նվազեցել էդ վախը


երբ ես 4-5 տարեկան էի, դրսում խաղալուց հենց ինքնաթիռ էի տեսնում ու ձայնն էլ ուժեղ լսվում էր, սկսում էի լաց լինել... ինձ համոզեցին, որ տատս կարա էտ վախը հանի մեջիցս, տարան իրանց տուն, տատս մոմ վառեց, պահեց գլխիս վերևը մի քանի րոպե ու ասեց ֆսյո, դու էլ չես վախենա ինքնաթիռներից... դրանից հետո իրոք էտ վախն անցավ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2014), VisTolog (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարցս փոքրիիկսա վերաբերվում, ճիշտն ասած մանուկների բաժնում չգտա համապատասխան թեմա.
> Տղաս 2 տարեկան 3 ամսեկանա, այլանդակ վախենումա լույսերից ու  բարձր երաժշտությունից,բժիշկն ասաց ,որ դա հիմնականում թթվածնաքաղցով ծնված երեխաների մոտա լինում և 4 տարեկանից կանցնի, բայց երկրորդ կարծիքն էլ չէր խանգարի, միգուցե ինչ որ  հնարքներ կան ,որոնց միջոցով կարելի է  նվազեցել էդ վախը


Մանկական վախերը լրիվ նորմալ են, պետք չի միջամտել: Ինքն իրեն կանցնի:

----------

SSS (03.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

մի աղջիկ ա մոտս գալիս 6 տարեկան ա ունի էսպիսի մի վատ թերություն, ինքը թույլ չի տալիս, որ իր եղունգները կտրեն , վախենում ա ,որ կցավի : Ստիպված են կտրում , լացեցնելով կարելի է ասել: Ինքը կրծում է իր եղունգները ՝ դա են ժամանակ երբ շատ ոգևորված է լինում կամ նյարդայնանում է:  Ես սկզբից ասացի իրեն  , որ էդպես չի կարելի , բացատրեցի, որ դա տգեղ է նայվում , հետո էդպես դու կրծելով շատ հիվանդություններ ձեռք կբերես , մի փոքր պատմեցի մակաբույծ որդերի մասին , որ կարա ինքը վարակվի դրանից հենց իր իսկ եղունգների տակ հավաքված կեղտի պատճառով, նկարեցինք իրա թաթիկները, եղունգները տակը կեղտերըմ, հետո կողքին տարբեր տեսակի զզվելի մակաբույծ որդեր : Ասացի ,որ եթե հանկարծ ավելի սրվի գուցե և փորիկում ուժեղ ցավեր ունենա: խոսք տվեց էլ չի անի: Հաջորդ պարապմունքին մայրը ասում է նույնն է: Ասացի եղունգներ կպցրեք, մանիկյուր քցեք , որ չկրծի: Անցավ մի քանի շաբաթ եկավ ասում ա մի որոշ ժամանկ լավ էր , հիմա էլի նույնն է անում : էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ ու խորհուրդ տամ իրեն ես հոգեբաններ:

----------


## SSS

Միջամտելու աննշան փորձ էլ չեմ արել, պարզապես երբեմն իրավիճակներ կան որոնցից խուսափել չի լինում դա կարա լինի  երգող խաղալիք որը նրան նվիրելա բոլորովին անտեղյակ մարդ, մի քանի օր առաջ կառուսելում ( ի դեպ էնպիսին էինք ընտրել որից ոչ ձայն էր գալիս ոչ լույեր ուներ) պատահական ինչ որ կնոպկայի էր սեղմել ,որը սկսել էր երգել ,իր պատճառով կանգնեցրեցին կառուսելը ու նմանատիպ լիքը ուրիշ իրավիճակներ...

----------

Rhayader (03.06.2014)

----------


## SSS

> մի աղջիկ ա մոտս գալիս 6 տարեկան ա ունի էսպիսի մի վատ թերություն, ինքը թույլ չի տալիս, որ իր եղունգները կտրեն , վախենում ա ,որ կցավի : Ստիպված են կտրում , լացեցնելով կարելի է ասել: Ինքը կրծում է իր եղունգները ՝ դա են ժամանակ երբ շատ ոգևորված է լինում կամ նյարդայնանում է:  Ես սկզբից ասացի իրեն  , որ էդպես չի կարելի , բացատրեցի, որ դա տգեղ է նայվում , հետո էդպես դու կրծելով շատ հիվանդություններ ձեռք կբերես , մի փոքր պատմեցի մակաբույծ որդերի մասին , որ կարա ինքը վարակվի դրանից հենց իր իսկ եղունգների տակ հավաքված կեղտի պատճառով, նկարեցինք իրա թաթիկները, եղունգները տակը կեղտերըմ, հետո կողքին տարբեր տեսակի զզվելի մակաբույծ որդեր : Ասացի ,որ եթե հանկարծ ավելի սրվի գուցե և փորիկում ուժեղ ցավեր ունենա: խոսք տվեց էլ չի անի: Հաջորդ պարապմունքին մայրը ասում է նույնն է: Ասացի եղունգներ կպցրեք, մանիկյուր քցեք , որ չկրծի: Անցավ մի քանի շաբաթ եկավ ասում ա մի որոշ ժամանկ լավ էր , հիմա էլի նույնն է անում : էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ ու խորհուրդ տամ իրեն ես հոգեբաններ:


6 Տարեկան երեխային եղունգ կպցնել? Չեմ կարծում թե կարելիյա
Տղաս էլ էր կրծում ու էլի մուլտ նայելիս, ասացի հենց ուզում ես կրծես արի մամային ասա կկտրի, հիմա էլ չի կրծում ,բայց ամեն օր եղունգ եմ կտրում  :Smile: 
լսել եմ որ ինչ որ դեղեր կան հատուկ դառը համով մանիկյուրի պես են ,քսում ես մատներին էդ համից զզվում են էլ չեն կրծում

----------

Cassiopeia (03.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> Միջամտելու աննշան փորձ էլ չեմ արել, պարզապես երբեմն իրավիճակներ կան որոնցից խուսափել չի լինում դա կարա լինի  երգող խաղալիք որը նրան նվիրելա բոլորովին անտեղյակ մարդ, մի քանի օր առաջ կառուսելում ( ի դեպ էնպիսին էինք ընտրել որից ոչ ձայն էր գալիս ոչ լույեր ուներ) պատահական ինչ որ կնոպկայի էր սեղմել ,որը սկսել էր երգել ,իր պատճառով կանգնեցրեցին կառուսելը ու նմանատիպ լիքը ուրիշ իրավիճակներ...


Անհանգստանալու պատճառ չկա հաստատ, իմ աղջիկը մուլտհերոսներից էնպես էր վախենում, որ անգամ եթե հակառակ մայթին տեսնում էր, ողջ մարմնով դողում ու թռնում էր գիրկս: Ծննդյան առիթներին մանկական սրճարան գնալը մի աննկարագրելի տանջանք էր, բոլոր մուլտհերոսներին ուղարկում էինք, երեխաների քեֆը հարամվում էր, բայց դե այլ տարբերակ չունեինք: 
Հիմա էլ վեջն էլ չի, գնում, խաղում, քաշում, լկստվում ահետները: Ըդամենը տարիքի հետ անցավ, մենք էլ շատ տանջվեցինք, բայց անցավ, կարծում եմ համանման դեպք ա:

----------


## Գորտուկ

> 6 Տարեկան երեխային եղունգ կպցնել? Չեմ կարծում թե կարելիյա
> Տղաս էլ էր կրծում ու էլի մուլտ նայելիս, ասացի հենց ուզում ես կրծես արի մամային ասա կկտրի, հիմա էլ չի կրծում ,բայց ամեն օր եղունգ եմ կտրում 
> լսել եմ որ ինչ որ դեղեր կան հատուկ դառը համով մանիկյուրի պես են ,քսում ես մատներին էդ համից զզվում են էլ չեն կրծում


Դե հա, որ չկրծի մի քանի ժամանակ կարելի է կպցնել, դա օգնել ա , բայց հիմա էլի է անում: Հա բայց ինքը վախենում ա կտրելուց, լացում ա ասումա ցավոտ ա

----------


## SSS

> Անհանգստանալու պատճառ չկա հաստատ, իմ աղջիկը մուլտհերոսներից էնպես էր վախենում, որ անգամ եթե հակառակ մայթին տեսնում էր, ողջ մարմնով դողում ու թռնում էր գիրկս: Ծննդյան առիթներին մանկական սրճարան գնալը մի աննկարագրելի տանջանք էր, բոլոր մուլտհերոսներին ուղարկում էինք, երեխաների քեֆը հարամվում էր, բայց դե այլ տարբերակ չունեինք: 
> Հիմա էլ վեջն էլ չի, գնում, խաղում, քաշում, լկստվում ահետները: Ըդամենը տարիքի հետ անցավ, մենք էլ շատ տանջվեցինք, բայց անցավ, կարծում եմ համանման դեպք ա:


Ես չեմ տանում էդ մանկական խնջույքներին, որովհետև  մեր պատճառով հարամա լինում, համ էլ երեխանա ավելորդ սթրեսսի ենթարկվում, երբեմն կողքից ինձ ասում են որ կապրիզա անում շատ եմ նազ ու տուզը տանում, բայց ինքնագլուխ քայլերի չեմ ուզում նախընտրում եմ բժշկի կարծիքին հետեևել, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ թթվածնաքաղցը դրա հետ ինչովա առնչվում

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սոն ջան, թթվածնաքաղցը, ըստ իս, հեչ էլ կապ չունի։ Ուղղակի պատճառ են գտել դրա մեջ։ Ինչ չեն հասկանում, միանգամից էդ են մեյդան բերում։ Ժամանակի ընթացքում կանցնի հաստատ։ Բարձր երաժշտությունն իմ երեխեքի հետ էլ ա պատահել, որ լացացրել ա։ Հիմա աղջկաս ականջի տակ մեկը գոռա, լացում ա (հեսա 2 տարեկան կդառնա)։ Իսկ լույսերը համար՝ հետը լույսերով խաղ կազմակերպի ու խաղա։ Ասենք մի հատ լամպոչկա վառի, վրան գունավոր թաղանթներ դիր, թող տեսնի ոնց ա գույնը փոխվում։ Տենց կամաց-կամաց կսովորի։
Հ.Գ. Համ էլ բարի վերադարձ։

----------

SSS (03.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես չեմ տանում էդ մանկական խնջույքներին, որովհետև  մեր պատճառով հարամա լինում, համ էլ երեխանա ավելորդ սթրեսսի ենթարկվում, երբեմն կողքից ինձ ասում են որ կապրիզա անում շատ եմ նազ ու տուզը տանում, բայց ինքնագլուխ քայլերի չեմ ուզում նախընտրում եմ բժշկի կարծիքին հետեևել, բայց չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ թթվածնաքաղցը դրա հետ ինչովա առնչվում


Կարող ա՞ ծնողներն իսկականից կտրելուց ցավեցրել/ ցավեցնում են



> Սոն ջան, թթվածնաքաղցը, ըստ իս, հեչ էլ կապ չունի։ Ուղղակի պատճառ են գտել դրա մեջ։ Ինչ չեն հասկանում, միանգամից էդ են մեյդան բերում։ Ժամանակի ընթացքում կանցնի հաստատ։ Բարձր երաժշտությունն իմ երեխեքի հետ էլ ա պատահել, որ լացացրել ա։ Հիմա աղջկաս ականջի տակ մեկը գոռա, լացում ա (հեսա 2 տարեկան կդառնա)։ Իսկ լույսերը համար՝ հետը լույսերով խաղ կազմակերպի ու խաղա։ Ասենք մի հատ լամպոչկա վառի, վրան գունավոր թաղանթներ դիր, թող տեսնի ոնց ա գույնը փոխվում։ Տենց կամաց-կամաց կսովորի։
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ բարի վերադարձ։


Համաձայն եմ, որ դժվար կապ ունենա թթվածնաքաղցը, մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ եմ լսում, որ ասում են դրանից ա) Ամեն դեպքում ես փոքր ժամանակ ավելի վախկոտ էի, վրոդի անցավ)
էսօր կաշխատեմ հոդվածներ գտնել:
Մեջբերումները սխալ եմ դրել, հավես չունեմ ուղղեմ :դ
ՏՏՏ-ի փոխարեն Գորտուկինը պիտի լինի:

----------

Cassiopeia (03.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Կարող ա՞ ծնողներն իսկականից կտրելուց ցավեցրել/ ցավեցնում են
> 
> Համաձայն եմ, որ դժվար կապ ունենա թթվածնաքաղցը, մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ եմ լսում, որ ասում են դրանից ա) Ամեն դեպքում ես փոքր ժամանակ ավելի վախկոտ էի, վրոդի անցավ)
> էսօր կաշխատեմ հոդվածներ գտնել:
> Մեջբերումները սխալ եմ դրել, հավես չունեմ ուղղեմ :դ
> ՏՏՏ-ի փոխարեն Գորտուկինը պիտի լինի:


դե հնարավոր ա և, բայց ես իրենց ասել եմ րեռքերտ տաք ջրի մեջ պահել մի երկու րոպե ու հետո կտրե,որ փափուկ լինի չցավա

----------


## Freeman

> դե հնարավոր ա և, բայց ես իրենց ասել եմ ձեռքերը տաք ջրի մեջ պահել մի երկու րոպե ու հետո կտրել, որ փափուկ լինի չցավա


Բայց ամեն դեպքում ուշադիր եղի, թե ոնց են կտրում, լավ կլինի, որ երեխայի մոտ վստահություն ձեռք բերելուց հետո դու էլ փորձես կտրել:
Ես հոգեբան չեմ, ուղղակի ընդհանրապես հայ պացիենտների ու իրանց հարազատների հետ շփվելու փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրանք ինչը ասես հնարավոր ա սխալ անեն)

----------

Vardik! (03.06.2014), Գորտուկ (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> դե հնարավոր ա և, բայց ես իրենց ասել եմ րեռքերտ տաք ջրի մեջ պահել մի երկու րոպե ու հետո կտրե,որ փափուկ լինի չցավա


Թող մկրատով չկտրեն, առաջին հերթին, այլ փոքրիկ ունելիով: Մկրատով նույնիսկ ես եմ նեղվում, որ եղունգներս կտրում եմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Թող մկրատով չկտրեն, առաջին հերթին, այլ փոքրիկ ունելիով: Մկրատով նույնիսկ ես եմ նեղվում, որ եղունգներս կտրում եմ:


Ունելին պինցետը չի՞, երևի կուսաչկայով հա՞ եղունգների դա ինկատի ունես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ռայը երևի ուզում էլ քյալփադին ասեր…

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ռայը երևի ուզում էլ քյալփադին ասեր…


Դա ի՞նչ է  :Xeloq:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իմ մոտ արդեն ահագին երկար ժամանակ անքնություն է:Ես անքնությանը հեչ դեմ չեմ,մեր մեջ ասած շատ էլ հաճելի է:Բայց էս վերջերս արդեն անտանելի է դարձել,քանի որ գիշերներեը սկսում եմ հիշել անցյալում ունեցած տհաճ պահերը,ամբողջ գիշեր էդ պահերը վերապորւմ եմ ու անտանելի վիճակի մեջ եմ ընկնում:Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ

----------

Smokie (04.06.2014), Վոլտերա (04.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ մոտ արդեն ահագին երկար ժամանակ անքնություն է:Ես անքնությանը հեչ դեմ չեմ,մեր մեջ ասած շատ էլ հաճելի է:Բայց էս վերջերս արդեն անտանելի է դարձել,քանի որ գիշերներեը սկսում եմ հիշել անցյալում ունեցած տհաճ պահերը,ամբողջ գիշեր էդ պահերը վերապորւմ եմ ու անտանելի վիճակի մեջ եմ ընկնում:Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ


Անքնությունը եքա բարդ հարց ա: Եթե խանգարում ա առօրյայիդ, ավելի լավ ա՝ նյարդաբանի մոտ գնաս, նույնիսկ կարող եմ խորհուրդ տալ՝ ում:

----------

GriFFin (04.06.2014), Յոհաննես (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ունելին պինցետը չի՞, երևի կուսաչկայով հա՞ եղունգների դա ինկատի ունես:




Որ մեկից ուզես:

----------

Alphaone (03.06.2014), Գորտուկ (04.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Իմ մոտ արդեն ահագին երկար ժամանակ անքնություն է:Ես անքնությանը հեչ դեմ չեմ,մեր մեջ ասած շատ էլ հաճելի է:Բայց էս վերջերս արդեն անտանելի է դարձել,քանի որ գիշերներեը սկսում եմ հիշել անցյալում ունեցած տհաճ պահերը,ամբողջ գիշեր էդ պահերը վերապորւմ եմ ու անտանելի վիճակի մեջ եմ ընկնում:Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ


Ես ինսոմնոլոգիայի կենտրոնել խորհուրդ կտաի, եթե պետք ա գտնեմ իմ իմացած մասնագետի համարը: Իսկ հիմա խորհորդ կտաի ինետից հրաժարվես, տեխնիկա ու էլի լիքը զռթեր անջատես, պատուհան բացես ու քնես:

----------

Յոհաննես (04.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ինսոմնոլոգիայի կենտրոնել խորհուրդ կտաի, եթե պետք ա գտնեմ իմ իմացած մասնագետի համարը: Իսկ հիմա խորհորդ կտաի ինետից հրաժարվես, տեխնիկա ու էլի լիքը զռթեր անջատես, պատուհան բացես ու քնես:


Ես արդեն նրան անուն-ազգանունով, հասցեով ասել եմ  :LOL:

----------

Յոհաննես (04.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես արդեն նրան անուն-ազգանունով, հասցեով ասել եմ


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:  թի ու մինյա թերզկայա : Բյուր իսկ հոգեբուժի՞ :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թի ու մինյա թերզկայա : Բյուր իսկ հոգեբուժի՞


Ի՞նչ հոգեբույժ: Ինսոմնիայով զբաղվող հոգեբույժ կա՞: Ես մենակ էդ մի նյարդաբանին գիտեմ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ի՞նչ հոգեբույժ: Ինսոմնիայով զբաղվող հոգեբույժ կա՞: Ես մենակ էդ մի նյարդաբանին գիտեմ:


Չգիդեմ զբաղվող կա, թե՞ չէ: Մտածում էի կարելի է եդ մասնագետներինել դիմել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիդեմ զբաղվող կա, թե՞ չէ: Մտածում էի կարելի է եդ մասնագետներինել դիմել:


Լիզ, չէ, էսօր Հայաստանում հոգեբույժի մոտ գնալ նշանակում ա պարտադիր նեյրոլեպտիկի նշանակում ստանալ, կողքից էլ մի երկու տոննա տրանկվիլզատոր: Եթե անքնությունը պսիխոզի արդյունք ա, դեռ ոչինչ: Բայց այլ պատճառներից առաջացած անքնությանը նեյրոլեպտիկ նշանակելն անբարոյականություն ա:

----------

GriFFin (05.06.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

ժողովուրդ, եթե դասերի մոտենալուն զուգահեռ սուիցիդալ մտքերն ավելանում են, Կիևյանում ես դասի, կամուրջն էլ կողքի հետ, արժի էդ մտքերի դեմ պայքարել, թե այնուամենայնիվ ճանաչել ազատ անկում  :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Ինչպես պայքարել ագրեսիայի դեմ ? Արդյոք հոգեբանը կարող է օգնել այդ հարցում ?

----------


## Զաքար

> Ինչպես պայքարել ագրեսիայի դեմ ? Արդյոք հոգեբանը կարող է օգնել այդ հարցում ?


Ես ձեզ մի աշխատող մեթոդ կարող եմ ասել :Shok: 
Մարդու հետ շփվելուց ուղղակի անկախացեք սեփական համոզմունքներից,այդ ժամանակ մարդը դուրս է գալիս ագրեսիայի գոտուց:Ասեմ նաև շատ թունդ ագրեսիվ գոտիներում այս մեթոդն աշխատել է,աշխատում է ու սրա անցյալն ու ներկան էլ ասում են,որ դեռ կաշխատի ու բավականին երկար ժամանակ: :Wink:

----------

GriFFin (06.06.2014), Sambitbaba (06.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Ես ձեզ մի աշխատող մեթոդ կարող եմ ասել
> Մարդու հետ շփվելուց ուղղակի անկախացեք սեփական համոզմունքներից,այդ ժամանակ մարդը դուրս է գալիս ագրեսիայի գոտուց:


 Այ ինչպես դուրս գալ? Արդյոք հոգեբանը կարող է օգնել ? Հոգեթերապևտը օգնել կարող է դա գիտեմ :

----------


## Զաքար

[QUOTE=mushu;2481732]Այ ինչպես դուրս գալ? Արդյոք հոգեբանը կարող է օգնել ?


Mushu- ջան չգիտեմ հոգեբանները հնարավորություններն այդ հարցում,ես միայն գիտեմ,որ դա աշխատող մեթոդ է,ու նաև չգիտեմ այդ իմ ասած մեթոդը հայտնի է հոգեբաներին թե ոչ,մեթոդի կիրառման վերաբերիալ կարող եմ ասել,որ ուղղակի պետք է գիտակցել այն,որ դիմացինդ այնքան է վստահ իր իմացածի ճշմարտությունն,որքանով դուք ձերինին,եթե նրա համաոզմունքը մոլի աստիճանի չէ ապա դուք ուղղակի հարգեք նրա համոզմունքը,բայց մի առաջնորդվեք դրանով,միշտ գիտակցության մեջ պահել է պետք,որ ոչ ոք իրականում չգիտի ինչն է ճշմարտությունն,երբ գիտակցեք,որ չկա ավելի վեհ գաղափար քան մարդկային արժանապատվությունն այդ ժամ կգիտակցեք նաև,որ հանուն համոզմունքի,որը ծնունդն է մի քանի հարաբերական երևույթների չարժի մարդու արժանապատվությանը դիպչել,համոզմունքից ելնելով մարդը գրեթե միշտ կպնում է դիմացինի արժանապատվությանն,օրինակ երբ չի ընդունում իր տեսակետը մարդը շատ ժամանակ սկսում է փնովել դիմացինի անձն ասելով նա ախմախ է նա այս է նա այն է,իսկ սա իր ամբողջ էությամբ ուղղակի ագրեսիա է: :Wink:

----------

Freeman (06.06.2014), GriFFin (06.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինչպես պայքարել ագրեսիայի դեմ ? Արդյոք հոգեբանը կարող է օգնել այդ հարցում ?


Եթե ագրեսիան հիմնավարված ա, տեղին, ադեկվատ ու հանդիսանում ա բնավորության գծի մի մասը, ապա իրա դեմ պայքարել պետք չի:

----------

Alphaone (07.06.2014), Զաքար (06.06.2014), Մուշու (06.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Եթե ագրեսիան հիմնավարված ա, տեղին, ադեկվատ ու հանդիսանում ա բնավորության գծի մի մասը, ապա իրա դեմ պայքարել պետք չի:


Իսկ եթե հիմնաորումը ոչ սթափ վիճակում է արված և սխալ է? Բնավորության գիծ լինելը այդքան էլ լավ բան չէ  :Sad:

----------


## Այբ

Մեքենայի տակ ընկնելուց հետո էլ չեմ կարող մենակ փողոցն անցնել: Ահավոր վախենում եմ անգամ ուրիշների հետ փողոցն անցնել: Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ վախս անցնի:

----------


## Զաքար

> Մեքենայի տակ ընկնելուց հետո էլ չեմ կարող մենակ փողոցն անցնել: Ահավոր վախենում եմ անգամ ուրիշների հետ փողոցն անցնել: Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ վախս անցնի:





Երևի լավ կանեք հաշվի առնեք,սակայն երբեք չվստահեք այդ ձեր վախածին մտքերին :LOL:

----------


## GriFFin

> Մեքենայի տակ ընկնելուց հետո էլ չեմ կարող մենակ փողոցն անցնել: Ահավոր վախենում եմ անգամ ուրիշների հետ փողոցն անցնել: Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ վախս անցնի:


Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է, որ այդպես է:

----------


## GriFFin

> Մեքենայի տակ ընկնելուց հետո էլ չեմ կարող մենակ փողոցն անցնել: Ահավոր վախենում եմ անգամ ուրիշների հետ փողոցն անցնել: Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ վախս անցնի:


Ինչքա՞ն ժամանակ է, որ այդպես է:

----------


## GriFFin

> Իսկ եթե հիմնաորումը ոչ սթափ վիճակում է արված և սխալ է? Բնավորության գիծ լինելը այդքան էլ լավ բան չէ


Եթե դու ինքնդ ես համրում սխալ, ոչ թե քեզ դա ներշնչել են ապա պարզապես ինչ որ արարք գործելուց առաջ մի քանի անգամ մտածի: Ես չէի ասում միայն բնավորության գիծ: Ես ասում էի, եթե իմ բերած բոլոր պայմանները իրար հետ լինեն` հիմնավարված, տեղին, ադեկվատ:

----------

Մուշու (06.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Եթե դու ինքնդ ես համրում սխալ, ոչ թե քեզ դա ներշնչել են ապա պարզապես ինչ որ արարք գործելուց առաջ մի քանի անգամ մտածի: Ես չէի ասում միայն բնավորության գիծ: Ես ասում էի, եթե իմ բերած բոլոր պայմանները իրար հետ լինեն` հիմնավարված, տեղին, ադեկվատ:


Ուտյու մռութ :* :*  Դե ներշնչել չի, սխալը բացատրել ա , բայց ետ հայացք գցելու դեպքում առանց սխալը ասելու էլ երևում ա  :Sad:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ուտյու մռութ :* :*  Դե ներշնչել չի, սխալը բացատրել ա , բայց ետ հայացք գցելու դեպքում առանց սխալը ասելու էլ երևում ա


Մուշ, ագրեսիան եդ բարկությանդ դրսևորումն ա, նորմալ մարդ չի կարա անկապ կատաղի ու ագրեսիվ վարքագիծ ցուցաբերի: Քեզ ինչ որ մի բան անհանգստացնում ա, այսպես ասած կռծում ու դու դրան չես դիմանում: Մի գուցե պայքարե՞ս սկզբնաղբյուրի դեմ

----------

Գորտուկ (07.06.2014), Զաքար (06.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Եթե ագրեսիան հիմնավարված ա, տեղին, ադեկվատ ու հանդիսանում ա բնավորության գծի մի մասը, ապա իրա դեմ պայքարել պետք չի:


Բա ինչ ա պետք անել   :Smile:

----------


## Մուշու

> Մուշ, ագրեսիան եդ բարկությանդ դրսևորումն ա, նորմալ մարդ չի կարա անկապ կատաղի ու ագրեսիվ վարքագիծ ցուցաբերի: Քեզ ինչ որ մի բան անհանգստացնում ա, այսպես ասած կռծում ու դու դրան չես դիմանում: Մի գուցե պայքարե՞ս սկզբնաղբյուրի դեմ


Սկզբնաղբյուր չեմ տեսնում, ավելի շուտ գտել եմ, ու աշխատում եմ դրա շուրջ / դեմ : Մեկա ուտյու )))

----------


## GriFFin

> Բա ինչ ա պետք անել


Ոչ մի բան: Էմոցիաները զսպելը սիրտ-անոթային խնդիրների ռիսկի գործոն ա: Ես վստահ եմ, որ ադեկվատ մարդը ոչ մի սխալ բան չի անի իրա ագրեսիայի արտահատման պատճառով: Ինձ թվում ա հոգեբանները ավելի ճիշտ կասեն, ես ինքս ինձ թույլ տվեցի խառնվել  :Smile:  Բայց էլ չեմ անի:

----------


## GriFFin

> Բա ինչ ա պետք անել


Ոչ մի բան: Էմոցիաները զսպելը սիրտ-անոթային խնդիրների ռիսկի գործոն ա: Ես վստահ եմ, որ ադեկվատ մարդը ոչ մի սխալ բան չի անի իրա ագրեսիայի արտահատման պատճառով: Ինձ թվում ա հոգեբանները ավելի ճիշտ կասեն, ես ինքս ինձ թույլ տվեցի խառնվել  :Smile:  Բայց էլ չեմ անի:

----------

Զաքար (06.06.2014)

----------


## Գորտուկ

> Ինչպես պայքարել ագրեսիայի դեմ ? Արդյոք հոգեբանը կարող է օգնել այդ հարցում ?


Լիլ ջան արդեն քեզ գրել եմ առանձին, որ նյարդաբանի մոտ այցելիր գուցե մի հանգստացնող դեղահաբ նշանակի ու դու քեզ լավ զգաս, կամ էլ B խմբի վիտամիններ նշանակի, իսկ դրանից շատ դու ինքդ քեզ վրա:  Հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված եղիր, փորձիր ամեն ,մանրուքից չզայրանալ: Տան ինտերյերում կարող ես ավելի շատ օգտագործել կանաչ գույնը, սենյակային բույսեր պահես: Կարող ես գնալ մի տեղ հանգստանալու,ավելի քիչ յուղային սնունդ օգտագործիր: Մրգեր շատ օգտագործիր , ընկուզեղեն:Յուղալի ձուկն էլ է շատ լավ: Եթե չես զզվում սխտորից , ապա ամեն օր մի փոքրիկ կտորը չի խանգարի քեզ: :Wink:

----------

Զաքար (07.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Լիլ ջան արդեն քեզ գրել եմ առանձին, որ նյարդաբանի մոտ այցելիր գուցե մի հանգստացնող դեղահաբ նշանակի ու դու քեզ լավ զգաս, կամ էլ B խմբի վիտամիններ նշանակի, իսկ դրանից շատ դու ինքդ քեզ վրա:  Հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված եղիր, փորձիր ամեն ,մանրուքից չզայրանալ: Տան ինտերյերում կարող ես ավելի շատ օգտագործել կանաչ գույնը, սենյակային բույսեր պահես: Կարող ես գնալ մի տեղ հանգստանալու,ավելի քիչ յուղային սնունդ օգտագործիր: Մրգեր շատ օգտագործիր , ընկուզեղեն:Յուղալի ձուկն էլ է շատ լավ: Եթե չես զզվում սխտորից , ապա ամեն օր մի փոքրիկ կտորը չի խանգարի քեզ:


Քանի որ ճանաչում եմ, չեմ կարծում, թե իրեն որևէ դեղ ա պետք  :Think:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Քանի որ ճանաչում եմ, չեմ կարծում, թե իրեն որևէ դեղ ա պետք


քանի որ ավելի լավ եմ ճանաչում, կարծում եմ դեղ պետք ա ՃՃՃՃ իսկ եթե լուրջ, իրոք պետք չի, ինչպես և <<արտահերթ>>  B խմբի վիտամիններ, չեմ կարծում թե Մուշը մեզանից թաքուն դեմիելինիզացիայի օջախներ ունի ՃՃՃ

----------


## Գորտուկ

դե դա նյարդաբանը կասի մի լավ հետազատելուց հետո:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

դեմիելինիզացիայի կենտրոնական օջախները կոպիտ խախտումների են հանգեցնում որպես կանոն, ծայրամասայինների պարագայում հնարավոր է, որ աննշան շեղում լինի նորմայից, որը, սակայն, կվրիպի քիչ ծանոթ և քիչ տեղյակ մարդու աչքից:
Ի դեպ, ռեմիելինիզացիայի գործընթացում B-կոմպլեքսի կիրառման պրակտիկան վերջերս կասկածի տակ է առնվում շատ նյարդաբանների կողմից, սակայն ինքս վստահելի հետազոտական/վիճակագրական աղբյուրներ չունեմ, ուստի շարունակում եմ հավատալ հնին ՃՃՃ

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչպես պայքարել ագրեսիայի դեմ ? Արդյոք հոգեբանը կարող է օգնել այդ հարցում ?


Մեդիտացիա արա։

----------

Մուշու (07.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> դեմիելինիզացիայի կենտրոնական օջախները կոպիտ խախտումների են հանգեցնում որպես կանոն, ծայրամասայինների պարագայում հնարավոր է, որ աննշան շեղում լինի նորմայից, որը, սակայն, կվրիպի քիչ ծանոթ և քիչ տեղյակ մարդու աչքից:
> Ի դեպ, ռեմիելինիզացիայի գործընթացում B-կոմպլեքսի կիրառման պրակտիկան վերջերս կասկածի տակ է առնվում շատ նյարդաբանների կողմից, սակայն ինքս վստահելի հետազոտական/վիճակագրական աղբյուրներ չունեմ, ուստի շարունակում եմ հավատալ հնին ՃՃՃ


Իրա մոտ դժվար լինի դեմիելինիզացիա, էդ դաժե իմ մոտ չկա  :Jpit:

----------

GriFFin (07.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիդեմ զբաղվող կա, թե՞ չէ: Մտածում էի կարելի է եդ մասնագետներինել դիմել:





> Լիլ ջան արդեն քեզ գրել եմ առանձին, որ նյարդաբանի մոտ այցելիր գուցե մի հանգստացնող դեղահաբ նշանակի ու դու քեզ լավ զգաս, կամ էլ B խմբի վիտամիններ նշանակի, իսկ դրանից շատ դու ինքդ քեզ վրա:  Հանգիստ ու հավասարակշռված եղիր, փորձիր ամեն ,մանրուքից չզայրանալ: Տան ինտերյերում կարող ես ավելի շատ օգտագործել կանաչ գույնը, սենյակային բույսեր պահես: Կարող ես գնալ մի տեղ հանգստանալու,ավելի քիչ յուղային սնունդ օգտագործիր: Մրգեր շատ օգտագործիր , ընկուզեղեն:Յուղալի ձուկն էլ է շատ լավ: Եթե չես զզվում սխտորից , ապա ամեն օր մի փոքրիկ կտորը չի խանգարի քեզ:


Գորտուկ ջան, էս բոլոր էրեխեքը բժիշկներ են  :Jpit:  Անկապ խոսում են: Իսկ B խմբի վիտամինները նման դեպքերում ընդամենը պլացեբո են, ոչ մի բանի էլ օգուտ չեն տալիս:

----------

GriFFin (07.06.2014), Գորտուկ (07.06.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Գորտուկ ջան, էս բոլոր էրեխեքը բժիշկներ են  Անկապ խոսում են: Իսկ B խմբի վիտամինները նման դեպքերում ընդամենը պլացեբո են, ոչ մի բանի էլ օգուտ չեն տալիս:


 խի՞ անկապ խոսել, եկ անվանենք սա փիլիսոփայալան ինտոքսիկացիա ՃՃՃ

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

դրա եղածն ինչ ա որ քո մոտ լինի, դու լուրջից բռնացրու ՃՃՃՃ

----------


## Freeman

> դրա եղածն ինչ ա որ քո մոտ լինի, դու լուրջից բռնացրու ՃՃՃՃ


Համ էլ կեղևում ինչ դեմիելինիզացիա :/ գնամ մայնկրաֆտեմ:
Հ.Գ. նիհիլիստական ծիծիկ կունենամ, էդ չե՞մ ունենա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Համ էլ կեղևում ինչ դեմիելինիզացիա :/ գնամ մայնկրաֆտեմ:


էնքան կոպրոկուբեցիր, թառլան Բեցերը մեռան, հերիք չէր?

----------


## Freeman

> էնքան կոպրոկուբեցիր, թառլան Բեցերը մեռան, հերիք չէր?


Ի՞նչ թառլան Բեց

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ թառլան Բեց


Բրգաձև բջիջները

----------


## Freeman

> Բրգաձև բջիջները


Հաա  :Jpit: 



> էնքան կոպրոկուբեցիր, թառլան Բեցերը մեռան, հերիք չէր?


Չեն մեռել, որ մեռնեին, ոչ մի ալիք չէր լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

մեռան՝ ոչ ուղիղ իմաստով ՃՃՃ քառակուսիացան :Դ

----------


## GriFFin

> Գորտուկ ջան, էս բոլոր էրեխեքը բժիշկներ են  Անկապ խոսում են: Իսկ B խմբի վիտամինները նման դեպքերում ընդամենը պլացեբո են, ոչ մի բանի էլ օգուտ չեն տալիս:


Իիիիի, ես գիդեի, որ պլացեբո են… Բայց, որ ivy-ն ( ինձ տենց թվաց) վրես ջղայնացավ էլ բան չասեցի… :Blush:

----------


## Freeman

> մեռան՝ ոչ ուղիղ իմաստով ՃՃՃ քառակուսիացան :Դ


Քառակուսի ավելի լավ են աշխատում  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

աստղաձև....կլորավուն, բայց ոչ ուռճացած...քառակուսու մակերեսը փոքր ա, ելունները հավանաբար քիչ ՃՃՃ

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Քառակուսի ավելի լավ են աշխատում


ի վերջո, մի՛թե քո երազանքը քառակուսի է? ՃՃՃ իֆյունոու, նիհիլիստ ՃՃՃ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իիիիի, ես գիդեի, որ պլացեբո են… Բայց, որ ivy-ն ( ինձ տենց թվաց) վրես ջղայնացավ էլ բան չասեցի…


Իյա՜, դու քոնը առաջ տար  :Jpit:  Համ էլ ու՞ր ա, որ ջղայնացել ա:

----------


## Freeman

> աստղաձև....կլորավուն, բայց ոչ ուռճացած...քառակուսու մակերեսը փոքր ա, ելունները հավանաբար քիչ ՃՃՃ


ելունները իրար կողից դուրս են գալիս, ճյուղավորվում են :Պ

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

եղավ, կողքից...ճյուղավորվում...օկ ՃՃՃ 
ես լսել եմ որ պլացեբո ա, բայց միայն լսել, մինչ օրս տվյալ չեմ տեսել

----------


## Freeman

> եղավ, կողքից...ճյուղավորվում...օկ ՃՃՃ


քառակուսի չգտա ))

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> քառակուսի չգտա ))
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


չես էլ գտնի, էդ քեզ կոպրոմիկրոսկոպ չի, սեմ ա

----------


## Freeman

> չես էլ գտնի, էդ քեզ կոպրոմիկրոսկոպ չի, սեմ ա


Բայց Սեմը ճիշտ ա նկարում :/

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Բայց Սեմը ճիշտ ա նկարում :/


 իհարկե, բայց քառակուսի նեյրոն կա որ? չկա ինձ թվում ա, այլ կարծիքներ?

----------


## Freeman

> իհարկե, բայց քառակուսի նեյրոն կա որ? չկա ինձ թվում ա, այլ կարծիքներ?


Դու էիր ասում քառակուսիացել են :/
Համ էլ փոփոխություններ կեղևումը կարող ա էդ ա նշանակում  :Jpit:

----------


## Մուշու

> քանի որ ավելի լավ եմ ճանաչում, կարծում եմ դեղ պետք ա ՃՃՃՃ իսկ եթե լուրջ, իրոք պետք չի, ինչպես և <<արտահերթ>>  B խմբի վիտամիններ, չեմ կարծում թե Մուշը մեզանից թաքուն դեմիելինիզացիայի օջախներ ունի ՃՃՃ


Ես մեկ ա վիտամին Ց-եմ խմելու, ու գնալու եմ ինձ բուժեն   :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Դու էիր ասում քառակուսիացել են :/
> Համ էլ փոփոխություններ կեղևումը կարող ա էդ ա նշանակում


 դժվար թե ՃՃՃ ինվոլյուցիա կնշանակի ՃՃՃ բոլոր իմաստներով ՃՃ

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Ես մեկ ա վիտամին Ց-եմ խմելու, ու գնալու եմ ինձ բուժեն


խմի, մեկա ջրալույծ ա ՃՃՃ

----------


## Մուշու

Սենց հարց ունեմ , բայց ուզում եմ լուրջ պատասխան (պետք չի ջրիկանալ ապագա բժիշկներ ), ինչքան վատ ա են որ շիզոֆազիայա մոտս նկատվում ? Գիտեմ հոգեբանի հարց չի ու գիտեմ որ Բյուրի նման լավ հոգեբույժ ունենք : Նախապես շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Սենց հարց ունեմ , բայց ուզում եմ լուրջ պատասխան (պետք չի ջրիկանալ ապագա բժիշկներ ), ինչքան վատ ա են որ շիզոֆազիայա մոտս նկատվում ? Գիտեմ հոգեբանի հարց չի ու գիտեմ որ Բյուրի նման լավ հոգեբույժ ունենք : Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Քո համար նորմա ա, շիզոֆազիա էլ չկա, չեմ ջրիկանում

----------

GriFFin (12.06.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

> Քո համար նորմա ա, շիզոֆազիա էլ չկա, չեմ ջրիկանում


Թարգ ! Էլի սկսեցիք? Լավ Ռուբ բա ինչ ա մոտս? Առաջ սենց ահավոր չէր, հիմա դաժե միտքս վերջնական ձևակերպել չեմ կարողանում  :Sad:

----------


## Freeman

> Թարգ ! Էլի սկսեցիք? Լավ Ռուբ բա ինչ ա մոտս? Առաջ սենց ահավոր չէր, հիմա դաժե միտքս վերջնական ձևակերպել չեմ կարողանում


Պարաֆրեն ա, հեչ չես մտածե՞լ որ տիեզերքը պիտի փրկես:
Եթե լուրջ՝ հիմա բոլորիս մոտ ա տենց ու եթե ուրիշ պատճառ էլ կա, էս թեմայում անամնեզ հավաքելը հեչ պրոդուկտիվ չի:

----------

GriFFin (12.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Սենց հարց ունեմ , բայց ուզում եմ լուրջ պատասխան (պետք չի ջրիկանալ ապագա բժիշկներ ), ինչքան վատ ա են որ շիզոֆազիայա մոտս նկատվում ? Գիտեմ հոգեբանի հարց չի ու գիտեմ որ Բյուրի նման լավ հոգեբույժ ունենք : Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Քո մոտ շիզոֆրենիա չկա… Անկեղծ ասում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Մուշու

> Պարաֆրեն ա, հեչ չես մտածե՞լ որ տիեզերքը պիտի փրկես:
> Եթե լուրջ՝ հիմա բոլորիս մոտ ա տենց ու եթե ուրիշ պատճառ էլ կա, էս թեմայում անամնեզ հավաքելը հեչ պրոդուկտիվ չի:


Չէ ես տիեզերքը չպետք ա փրկեմ, քո ստեղծած տիեզերքը փրկելու կարիք չունի  :LOL:

----------


## Մուշու

> Քո մոտ շիզոֆրենիա չկա… Անկեղծ ասում եմ


Գիտեմ որ էդ չկա, բայց ինչ կա? Հոգնել եմ մթության մեջ ապրելուց ...

----------


## GriFFin

> Սենց հարց ունեմ , բայց ուզում եմ լուրջ պատասխան (պետք չի ջրիկանալ ապագա բժիշկներ ), ինչքան վատ ա են որ շիզոֆազիայա մոտս նկատվում ? Գիտեմ հոգեբանի հարց չի ու գիտեմ որ Բյուրի նման լավ հոգեբույժ ունենք : Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Մուշ մի գուցե իմ հետ խոսա՞ս

----------


## Մուշու

> Մուշ մի գուցե իմ հետ խոսա՞ս


Դու ինձ կհամոզես որ առողջ եմ , տենց արդար չի  ))

----------


## GriFFin

> Դու ինձ կհամոզես որ առողջ եմ , տենց արդար չի  ))


Չեմ համոզի, կապացուցեմ:

----------


## Մուշու

> Չեմ համոզի, կապացուցեմ:


Այ տեսնում ես ))) ես գիտեմ որ առողջ եմ : Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա ինչից ա ? )

----------


## GriFFin

> Այ տեսնում ես ))) ես գիտեմ որ առողջ եմ : Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա ինչից ա ? )


Քիչ քնելուց ա, գնա քնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սենց հարց ունեմ , բայց ուզում եմ լուրջ պատասխան (պետք չի ջրիկանալ ապագա բժիշկներ ), ինչքան վատ ա են որ շիզոֆազիայա մոտս նկատվում ? Գիտեմ հոգեբանի հարց չի ու գիտեմ որ Բյուրի նման լավ հոգեբույժ ունենք : Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Շիզոֆրենիան կամ այլ հոգեկան խանգարում չի կարելի ինքադիագնոզել, կարևոր է հիշել:

----------

Freeman (13.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Գիտեմ որ էդ չկա, բայց ինչ կա? Հոգնել եմ մթության մեջ ապրելուց ...


Ի՞նչ սիմպտոմներ ես նկատել, mushu  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Ես ինքս պատասխանատվություն չէի վերցնի դիագնոստիկա իրականացնել, այն էլ շիզոֆրենիայի, առավել ևս ֆորումով, բայց հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել: Համ էլ մի երկու բան կպատմեմ շիզոֆրենիայի դիագնոստիկայի մասին: Ու թե ինչու է ինքը երևի ամենաբարդ դիագնոստիկաներից մեկն իր ոլորտում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ես ինքս պատասխանատվություն չէի վերցնի դիագնոստիկա իրականացնել, այն էլ շիզոֆրենիայի, առավել ևս ֆորումով, բայց հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել: Համ էլ մի երկու բան կպատմեմ շիզոֆրենիայի դիագնոստիկայի մասին: Ու թե ինչու է ինքը երևի ամենաբարդ դիագնոստիկաներից մեկն իր ոլորտում:


Rhayader , հոգեբու՞ժ ես

----------


## Մուշու

> Ի՞նչ սիմպտոմներ ես նկատել, mushu


Սիմպտոմներ չունեմ, ու հաստատ շիզոֆրենիկ չեմ, հոգեբուժությանս գիրքը վկա: Հոգեկան ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ հաստատ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Այ տեսնում ես ))) ես գիտեմ որ առողջ եմ : Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա ինչից ա ? )


 իմհկ- /իմ համեստ կարծիքով/ դու ուղղակի մի փոքր ուշադրության կարիք ունես, էդքան բան ՃՃՃ պետք չի դրամատիզացնել. պետական ա, լիկվիդ ա բան, հոգնած ես ու սրվել ա էդ կարիքն ուշադրության:

----------


## Մուշու

> իմհկ- /իմ համեստ կարծիքով/ դու ուղղակի մի փոքր ուշադրության կարիք ունես, էդքան բան ՃՃՃ պետք չի դրամատիզացնել. պետական ա, լիկվիդ ա բան, հոգնած ես ու սրվել ա էդ կարիքն ուշադրության:


Ուշադրության կարիք ? Նեա, դուք էդ կարիքը բավարարում եք )

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader , հոգեբու՞ժ ես


Կտուլհուն ոչ արասցե  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (13.06.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

> Ուշադրության կարիք ? Նեա, դուք էդ կարիքը բավարարում եք )


 չեմ կարծում, թե հենց մենք ենք այն մարդիկ, ովքեր պետք ա լրացնեին ուշադրության կարիքդ

----------


## Մուշու

> Շիզոֆրենիան կամ այլ հոգեկան խանգարում չի կարելի ինքադիագնոզել, կարևոր է հիշել:


Ես ինձ շիզոֆրենիա չեմ դիագնոզել , ես թեթև շիզոֆազիա ունեմ:  :Sad:  Մենակ դա հերիք չի ինձ շիզոֆրենիկ համարելու համար  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց հարց ունեմ , բայց ուզում եմ լուրջ պատասխան (պետք չի ջրիկանալ ապագա բժիշկներ ), ինչքան վատ ա են որ շիզոֆազիայա մոտս նկատվում ? Գիտեմ հոգեբանի հարց չի ու գիտեմ որ Բյուրի նման լավ հոգեբույժ ունենք : Նախապես շնորհակալություն


Էս դեռ չե՞ք պրծել հոգեբուժության ցիկլը  :Jpit:  Հենց պրծնեք, կանցնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ինձ շիզոֆրենիա չեմ դիագնոզել , ես թեթև շիզոֆազիա ունեմ:  Մենակ դա հերիք չի ինձ շիզոֆրենիկ համարելու համար


Շիզոֆազիայի հետ կապված... կեցցե լեզվաբանությունը, գուցե շիզոֆազիա չի, այլ լեզվական խանգարում ա: Ինչի՞ց ես որոշել, որ շիզոֆազիա ունես: Կարո՞ղ ես խոսքիցդ օրինակներ բերել, որոնք քո կամ ուրիշների կարծիքով շիզոֆազիա են:

----------


## Մուշու

> Շիզոֆազիայի հետ կապված... կեցցե լեզվաբանությունը, գուցե շիզոֆազիա չի, այլ լեզվական խանգարում ա: Ինչի՞ց ես որոշել, որ շիզոֆազիա ունես: Կարո՞ղ ես խոսքիցդ օրինակներ բերել, որոնք քո կամ ուրիշների կարծիքով շիզոֆազիա են:


Դժվար այս պահին օրինակ հիշեմ, բայց հաճախ է լինում,  որ իրար հետ կապ չունեցող տարբեր նախադասություններ ասեմ , ու հիմնական միտքս էլ մոռանամ կամ արտահայտել չկարողանամ :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դժվար այս պահին օրինակ հիշեմ, բայց հաճախ է լինում,  որ իրար հետ կապ չունեցող տարբեր նախադասություններ ասեմ , ու հիմնական միտքս էլ մոռանամ կամ արտահայտել չկարողանամ :


Օրինակներով ա պետք  :Jpit:  կարաս մի օր զրույցի ընթացքում խոսքդ ձայնագրես, ուղարկես, մի քիչ վերլուծենք: Կայֆ բան ա սպոնտան խոսք վերլուծելը  :Jpit:

----------


## Մուշու

> Օրինակներով ա պետք  կարաս մի օր զրույցի ընթացքում խոսքդ ձայնագրես, ուղարկես, մի քիչ վերլուծենք: Կայֆ բան ա սպոնտան խոսք վերլուծելը


Հենց պետականս հանձնեմ վերջացնեմ անպայման կձայնագրեմ ,  բայց սրտանց հույս ունեմ որ պետականից հետո կնորմալանամ, չնայած ես երբեք նորմալ չեմ եղել, ես տարօրինակ եմ (աննոռմալ չեմ, տարօրինակ եմ  :Smile:   :LOL:   :Smile:  )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց պետականս հանձնեմ վերջացնեմ անպայման կձայնագրեմ ,  բայց սրտանց հույս ունեմ որ պետականից հետո կնորմալանամ, չնայած ես երբեք նորմալ չեմ եղել, ես տարօրինակ եմ (աննոռմալ չեմ, տարօրինակ եմ    )


Դե էլ մի բողոքի, թռի պարապելու:  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հենց պետականս հանձնեմ վերջացնեմ անպայման կձայնագրեմ ,  բայց սրտանց հույս ունեմ որ պետականից հետո կնորմալանամ, չնայած ես երբեք նորմալ չեմ եղել, ես տարօրինակ եմ (աննոռմալ չեմ, տարօրինակ եմ    )


Ինչը դու շիզոֆազիա ես անվանում, աշխարհով մեկ ուսանողները որպես քննական ստրես գիտեն:

----------

Freeman (16.06.2014), Նարե91 (16.06.2014), Նոյեմ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ես երբեք նորմալ չեմ եղել, ես տարօրինակ եմ (աննոռմալ չեմ, տարօրինակ եմ    )


Իսկ միգուցէ ընդամենն` ա՞յլ ես: :Smile:

----------


## Մուշու

> Իսկ միգուցէ ընդամենն` ա՞յլ ես:


Կարելի է ասել այլ եմ, բայց լավ իմաստով, իսկ մեզ չեն տուգանի թեմայից շեղվելու համար ?

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարելի է ասել այլ եմ, բայց լավ իմաստով, իսկ մեզ չեն տուգանի թեմայից շեղվելու համար ?


Ես էլ լավ իմաստով ասացի: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա մյուսներից տարբերվելու մեջ:
Չէ՞ որ այս աշխարհը հենց Տարբերվողներն են առաջ տանում: :Wink:

----------


## keyboard

Հարգելի հոգեբաններ, խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնեք, էս վերջերս սկսել եմ շատ թանկ բաներ ուզել, ինչից կլինի?

Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Մուշու

> Ես էլ լավ իմաստով ասացի: Ի՞նչ վատ բան կա մյուսներից տարբերվելու մեջ:
> Չէ՞ որ այս աշխարհը հենց Տարբերվողներն են առաջ տանում:


Ես ոչ էլ կասկածեցի, բայց ինձ նման այլ տիպի մարդիկ շատանում են, ստացվում է , որ մենք ենք նորմալ իսկ իրենք տարօրինակ ) այնպես որ պետք է ձգտել դառնալ նորմալ )))

----------


## ivy

> Հարգելի հոգեբաններ, խնդրում եմ ինձ օգնեք, էս վերջերս սկսել եմ շատ թանկ բաներ ուզել, ինչից կլինի?
> 
> Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


Ինքնագնահատականդ բարձրացել է   :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Ինքնագնահատականդ բարձրացել է


Նենց չի, որ ցածր ա եղել, ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա որ մի տեսակ էն չեմ ուզում ինչ պետք ա էլի  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Նենց չի, որ ցածր ա եղել, ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա որ մի տեսակ էն չեմ ուզում ինչ պետք ա էլի


Երևի դու ամենաշատ ծիծաղող սմայլիկ դնող ակումբցին ես, տեսնես գոնե ժպտում ես դրանք շարելուց   :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես ոչ էլ կասկածեցի, բայց ինձ նման այլ տիպի մարդիկ շատանում են, ստացվում է , որ մենք ենք նորմալ իսկ իրենք տարօրինակ ) այնպես որ պետք է ձգտել դառնալ նորմալ )))


Այո, և ինձ ամենաշատը հենց դա է երջանկացնում: 
Նշանակում է, որ մարդկությունը վերջապես սկսում է հասկանալ, որ մենք բոլորս Այլ ենք:
Ուրեմն, կան հույսեր, որ կդադարենք ապրել "նախիր"-ի սկզբունքով... :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

> Երևի դու ամենաշատ ծիծաղող սմայլիկ դնող ակումբցին ես, տեսնես գոնե ժպտում ես դրանք շարելուց


հա, համ ժպտում եմ, համ էլ մի լավ ծիծաղում Այվի ջան,հաստատ հենցնեց չեմ դնում էլի  :Tongue:  հիմա էլ լեզու եմ հանում

Հ.Գ. Բայը հետևից խոսացողների ստատիստիկա էր անում Այվին աչքիս սմայլիկներինն ա անում :LOL:

----------

Նոյեմ (16.06.2014)

----------


## Նոյեմ

> հա, համ ժպտում եմ, համ էլ մի լավ ծիծաղում Այվի ջան,հաստատ հենցնեց չեմ դնում էլի  հիմա էլ լեզու եմ հանում
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայը հետևից խոսացողների ստատիստիկա էր անում Այվին աչքիս սմայլիկներինն ա անում


Միամիտ կպա շնորհակալությանը  :Jpit:  Ի դեպ, ակոմբի ամենահավես պահը հենց էս սմայլիկներն են, սոցցանցերում միշտ ակումբի սմայլիկները պակաս ա լինում  :Sad:

----------


## Այբ

Հետս տարօրինակ բան է կատարվում: Ես միշտ քնել եմ մութ սենյակում: Եթե թեկուզ մի փոքրիկ լույս է ընկել իմ սենյակ, ես չեմ կարողացել քնել: 
Բայց հիմա ես սկսել եմ վախենալ: :Sad: 
 Ու թեև էլի լույսը խանգարում է, որ քնեմ, բայց լույս արդեն վառած եմ քնում: Լինում է՝ մարում եմ, բայց չգիտես ինչից  վախենում եմ՝ լույսը նորից վառում եմ: :Sad: 
Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ էլի կարողանամ մութ սենյակում քնել:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

Ոնց պարզեմ հետս ինչ ա կատարվում?

----------


## erexa

Ես մի էսպիսի հարց ունեմ: Մարդն իր էությամբ կամ գենետիկորեն լինում է փակ մարդ? Թե նա այդպիսին դառնում է, կյանքի ընթացքում?

----------


## Զաքար

> Հետս տարօրինակ բան է կատարվում: Ես միշտ քնել եմ մութ սենյակում: Եթե թեկուզ մի փոքրիկ լույս է ընկել իմ սենյակ, ես չեմ կարողացել քնել: 
> Բայց հիմա ես սկսել եմ վախենալ:
>  Ու թեև էլի լույսը խանգարում է, որ քնեմ, բայց լույս արդեն վառած եմ քնում: Լինում է՝ մարում եմ, բայց չգիտես ինչից  վախենում եմ՝ լույսը նորից վառում եմ:
> Ի՞նչ անեմ, որ էլի կարողանամ մութ սենյակում քնել:


Եթե դեռ անհամերաշխ եք մթի հետ ապա խորհուրդ կտամ խստորեն հետևեք բոլոր ստանալիք  ինֆորմացիաներին (ուղղակի շատ են  ինֆորմացիաները, որոնք  քողարկված են գեղեցիկով այն ինչ էությամբ հերձվածություն են, որոնք անխնայողաբար կրծում են մեզ ներսից) և նաև կարելի է չվստահել զգայարաններին կամ այլ կերպ ասած ուղղակի քննել զգացածը:  :Smile:

----------


## Զաքար

> Ես մի էսպիսի հարց ունեմ: Մարդն իր էությամբ կամ գենետիկորեն լինում է փակ մարդ? Թե նա այդպիսին դառնում է, կյանքի ընթացքում?


Էությամբ լինում է և դառնում է կյանքի ընթացքում նույնպես:  :Smile:

----------


## keyboard

հարգելի հոգեբաններ, որ մարդը լացելու փոխարեն խնդում ա, ասենք կոնկրետ մարդուն բացում ա, դա նորմալա՞, թե բժշկի պիտի դիմվի՞

----------


## Rhayader

> հարգելի հոգեբաններ, որ մարդը լացելու փոխարեն խնդում ա, ասենք կոնկրետ մարդուն բացում ա, դա նորմալա՞, թե բժշկի պիտի դիմվի՞


Պաշտպանական ռեակցիա ա, ոչ մի ահավոր բան չկա դրա մեջ:

----------

Alphaone (01.03.2015), Ariadna (05.08.2015)

----------


## Grante

Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ կոնկրետ որտեղ գրել, բայց բոլորը պնդում են, որ ես շատ փակ մարդ եմ ու ընկերներ չունեմ։ Ես սովորաբար սիրում եմ մենակությունը, բայց վերջին ժամանակները իրոքից շփման պակասը զգացվումա։ Նոր ծանոթություններ դժվարությամբ եմ ձեռք բերում, որտև ինձ վստահ չեմ զգում անծանոթ մարդկանց ներկայութմաբ։ Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք։ Արժի հոգեբանի մոտ գնալ, ու եթե հա, որևիցե մեկին Երևանում կարող եք խորհուրդ տալ:

----------


## Rhayader

Արժի հրաժարվել «որտև» բառի կիրառումից: Խոստանում եմ, դա ձեզ կօգնի ընկերներ ձեռք բերելու հարցում: Մնացած առումներով՝ բարի գալուստ Դար Ակումբ, հուսով եմ, այն կօգնի ձեզ խուսափել մենակությունից:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ կոնկրետ որտեղ գրել, բայց բոլորը պնդում են, *որ ես շատ փակ մարդ եմ ու ընկերներ չունեմ։* Ես սովորաբար սիրում եմ մենակությունը, բայց վերջին ժամանակները իրոքից շփման պակասը զգացվումա։ Նոր ծանոթություններ դժվարությամբ եմ ձեռք բերում, որտև ինձ վստահ չեմ զգում անծանոթ մարդկանց ներկայութմաբ։ Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք։ Արժի հոգեբանի մոտ գնալ, ու եթե հա, որևիցե մեկին Երևանում կարող եք խորհուրդ տալ:


Ինձ թվում ա, որ ընկերներ ունենալ կամ չունենալը դուք եք որոշում ոչ թե <<բոլոր>> կոչվածները:

----------

